# "XENON H.I.D KITS"



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHTS OR FOG LIGHTS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM OR E-MAIL [email protected] OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL NOW OFFERING HEADLIGHT CONVERSION FOR THOSE OL'SCHOOL'S CUTLASS MONTE IMPALAS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR PRICES ARE ON THE COLOR CHART * 
*206 465 3948 JORGE CALL/TEXT/E-MAIL/PM ANYTIME * 
*also have kits for your street bikes single bulb kit or dual bulb kits*


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

what kit will i need for 58 impala?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jun 22 2010, 09:36 AM~17855094
> *what kit will i need for 58 impala?
> *



Pm sent


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

how much for hid kit for my 63 impala?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jun 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17856870
> *how much for hid kit for my 63 impala?
> *


pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I know someone wants to hook up there car !


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 22 2010, 10:56 PM~17861340
> *I know someone wants to hook up there car !
> *


Yezzer,i'll get at you here in a few days w/ a order for my g-body :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 10:25 PM~17863060
> *Yezzer,i'll get at you here in a few days w/ a order for my g-body :biggrin:
> *



Great quality at a great price Im waiting on a large shipment 
of conversion lenses so I'll have them in by Friday just hit me up 
they look real good oN g bodys


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A 1985 GRAND PRIX NEED KITS AND CONVERSION KIT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I have a few sets of lenses for regals,cutlass,monte carlo even the large conversion for the 78'-79' montes , impalas ( as long as they have the four bulb set up ) conversion sizes 5x7.5 4x6 5.5 round * 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 23 2010, 09:01 AM~17865425
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 1985 GRAND PRIX NEED KITS AND CONVERSION KIT
> *


*pm sent *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how much for a kit for a 95 town car? and what about high beams.. how does that work? thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17869230
> *how much for a kit for a 95 town car? and what about high beams.. how does that work?  thanks
> *


check out the color chart the prices for the kits are there let me know what kit 
your interested and I'll give you a price the kit that your looking for would be 9007/9004 
I only carry the single beam kit but once you go hid's you'll never
use your high beams let me know what color you want and I can have them shiped asap


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 24 2010, 12:16 AM~17872625
> *check out the color chart the prices for the kits are there let me know what kit
> your interested and I'll give you a price the kit that your looking for would be 9007/9004
> I only carry the single beam kit but once you go hid's you'll never
> ...


thanks bro.. iam on my way to work right now but when i get off ill check it out and hit u up :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *I NOW HAVE THE HIGH/LOW BEAM KIT AVALIABLE $149.99 HIGH/LOW KITS I WILL NOT CARRY IN STOCK BUT WILL BE AVAILABLE TO BE SHIP SAME DAY* :biggrin: 


- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts 
2x (Slim) 3M Super Adhesive Double Sided Tape. 


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
*FOR THOSE THAT HAS DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS LIKE TAHOE'S YUKON ECT. * 

Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SO I DO OFFER THE RELAY HARNESS FOR THOSE SUV'S *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*also have can-bus system for those bmw mercedes ect with digital error codes on dash * 











*all my kits are plug in play *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*just got my kit in the mail thanks*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jun 24 2010, 02:36 PM~17876746
> *just got my kit in the mail thanks
> *


I see what you did there


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 24 2010, 11:52 AM~17876888
> *I see what you did there
> *



When u going to pick up your kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jun 24 2010, 11:36 AM~17876746
> *just got my kit in the mail thanks
> *



What did u end up doing with the first kit bro
hop on the train and come out here this weekend since
u don't have a car anymore


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 24 2010, 12:18 PM~17877117
> *What did u end up doing with the first kit bro
> hop on the train and come out here this weekend since
> u don't have a car anymore
> *


Sold it :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Just got done putting in a new 8k slim ballast kit in my lexus *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*special price on the primum slim ballast kit reg price $119.99 now sale for $99.99 save $20.00 with a 2 year warranty on the kit *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking for a nice kit for a 2005 Yukon Denali.. Can you pm me so info brotha :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 25 2010, 11:28 AM~17886282
> *Looking for a nice kit for a 2005 Yukon Denali.. Can you pm me so info brotha :biggrin:
> *



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 


Whats Included in the Package:


2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts 
2x (Slim) 3M Super Adhesive Double Sided Tape. 




Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 


-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 25 2010, 01:18 PM~17886683
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a 08' tahoe i did today ( premium slim ballast $119.99 with relay harness $24.99 )


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

premium slim ballast $119.99 35w kit 










- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts 
2x (Slim) 3M Super Adhesive Double Sided Tape. 


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 



relay harness for cars with daytime running lights $24.00 










Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *for those of you that want to stand out and shine get notice from a distance with a H.I.D KIT i have all the impala , regal , monte carlo glass conversions ready to ship *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*plug and play kits heres a sample of the install chart *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*premium slim ballast 35w kit* 








*standard ballast 35w kit * 









*premium slimballast 50w kit* 











- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts 
2x (Slim) 3M Super Adhesive Double Sided Tape. 


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
*relay harness * 
Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 23 2010, 09:21 AM~17865560
> *I have a few sets of lenses for regals,cutlass,monte carlo even the large conversion for the 78'-79' montes , impalas ( as long as they have the four bulb set up ) conversion sizes 5x7.5 4x6 5.5 round
> 
> 
> ...


*conversion kits on hand ready to ship*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 25 2010, 10:50 PM~17890674
> *conversion kits on hand ready to ship
> *



Jorge,

Is that Impala kit for replacing h5001 and h5006 headlights? Also do the kits have both high and lw beam and would it be possible to run kit on all 4 headlights so all 4 lights will be on all the time and all switch low to high beam? I dont have a Impala but hae been thinking of doing this to my 66 Pontiac Catalina that uses h5001 and h5006 headlights. 

Justin


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 26 2010, 12:55 PM~17893678
> *Jorge,
> 
> Is that Impala kit for replacing h5001 and h5006 headlights? Also do the kits have both high and lw beam and would it be possible to run kit on all 4 headlights so all 4 lights will be on all the time and all switch low to high beam? I dont have a Impala but hae been thinking of doing this to my 66 Pontiac Catalina that uses h5001 and h5006 headlights.
> ...


*yes the conversion kits are the same as long as you have four bulbs accross the front your good with the kit i offer And yes i do carry the high low beam kits as for having them all four at once you would need a relay wired to have them all come on at once i dont carry that relay but it is something that you can do you can find those relays on summit the only thing is that if you run two sets of hid's at once your sure to be pulled over that would be real bright i recommed going with a slim ballast kit so that you can hide the ballast well with a single beam kit and the conversion on your low beam h5006 lense let me know ill ship them out right away * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits ready to go hit me up with what you need // july 3rd check us out at the Rollerz only Roll out 2010 car show Renton Wa.// win a set of hids at the show// hit up the raffle few kits going out//*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pts/1813210270.html.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 26 2010, 09:10 PM~17895848
> *yes the conversion kits are the same as long as you have four bulbs accross the front your good with the kit i offer And yes i do carry the high low beam kits as for having them all four at once you would need a relay wired to have them all come on at once i dont carry that relay but it is something that you can do you can find those relays on summit the only thing is that if you run two sets of hid's at once your sure to be pulled over that would be real bright i recommed going with a slim ballast kit so that you can hide the ballast well with a single beam kit and the conversion on your low beam h5006 lense let me know ill ship them out right away   :biggrin:
> *


Jorge,

On a 66 Pontiac they arent across like a Impala, they are over and under with a h5001 on top and a h5006 on bottom. 

Justin


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*free shipping on all orders this week 06/28-07/5*


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

How much for a dodge magnum?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 27 2010, 04:56 PM~17900674
> *How much for a dodge magnum?
> *


pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 22 2010, 10:25 PM~17863060
> *Yezzer,i'll get at you here in a few days w/ a order for my g-body :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: your kit is already to go :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *my little man just had to post this pic*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

well is there anything for a 90d lac?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

9006 kit here ready to ship


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 27 2010, 09:23 PM~17901347
> *:biggrin: your kit is already to go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent

Sweeeeetttttt :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 27 2010, 08:05 PM~17902573
> *well is there anything for a 90d lac?
> *



pm sent


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Payment sent :thumbsup: 




Gotta get that Paypal Dog.Sooooooo much easier


Just make sure when they send you money they do it as a "Gift"


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 28 2010, 10:33 AM~17906866
> *Payment sent :thumbsup:
> Gotta get that Paypal Dog.Sooooooo much easier
> Just make sure when they send you money they do it as a "Gift"
> *



Working on it will have it up soon .
Your delivery confirmation number is in your inbox
your order has been shipped ! 

Post pics when it's all done on your ride


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i will be getting my set soon! :biggrin: just need to finish the car first then will hit it up


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*JUST FINISHED UP ANDYS CADILLAC ROLLERZ ONLY PREZ. SEATTLE CHAPTER HATERZ HATE ON!!!*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SOMETHING TO HATE ON WATCH FOR TROY CEO OF ROLLEZ ONLY WHEN HE'S GOING HUNDRED ON THE FREEWAY JUST THROUGH A KIT ON THE VAN TONIGHT WRAP IT UP IN THE MORRNING *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 29 2010, 08:01 AM~17915877
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that have a 6054 sealed beam 78' monte 79' monte * 
*standard ballast complete H.I.D kit with plexi glass conversion $150.00 shipped *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

kit in the pic is the slim ballast kit 

order will come with the standard ballast shown bellow


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 28 2010, 11:13 PM~17913678
> *JUST FINISHED UP ANDYS CADILLAC ROLLERZ ONLY PREZ. SEATTLE CHAPTER HATERZ HATE ON!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Dame that looks real good!! :0 Will the ones you quoted me look the same? :0 

Thanks for your email with the info for my 05 Yukon. I will get with you soon


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17917008
> *Dame that looks real good!! :0  Will the ones you quoted me look the same? :0
> 
> Thanks for your email with the info for my 05 Yukon. I will get with you soon
> *



Yes they would give me a ring when u ready and yes I do offer led socket bulbs for the running lights


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 29 2010, 12:29 PM~17917472
> *Yes they would give me a ring when u ready and yes I do offer led socket bulbs for the running lights
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 29 2010, 02:36 PM~17919259
> *
> *



I sent you a pm with more info


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

H.I.D kit starting @ $89.99 free shipping hit me up


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You always on the interwebs huh GORGE :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17922111
> *You always on the interwebs huh GORGE :biggrin:
> *


fucken iPhone is glued to my hand


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *I know thers g-body out there that want to get there shine on* :biggrin: 
* my 4x6 100mx165m lense conversion kit will fit just about all your g-bodys.. bulb numberz 4651,4652,4656,4662,4739,6545,4666 ect.*
* my large conversion lense kit will fit bulb numbers 6054,6059,6052*
*my impala lense par46 round kit will fit 4000,4040,4412,4413,4419,4435,5001,5006,4421,4537,4551*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*most kits instock ready to ship*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts 
2x (Slim) 3M Super Adhesive Double Sided Tape. 


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
* relay harness is recommended on some suv's below is why*
Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*i see you putoface*
2 Members: JORGE, Playboy206


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 30 2010, 10:26 AM~17927047
> *i see you putoface
> 2 Members: JORGE, Playboy206
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jun 30 2010, 10:32 AM~17927108
> *:biggrin:
> *



YOU WORKING? TELL YOUR HOMIE I HAVE HIS KIT IN STOCK


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got mine in chief.
Looks great now i just need the time to install it


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 30 2010, 01:29 PM~17928394
> *Got mine in chief.
> Looks great now i just need the time to install it
> 
> ...


post up a pic when your done :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 30 2010, 07:05 PM~17931124
> *:biggrin:
> *


let me know when u ready


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have some a arms up for sale so i might be ordering sooner than i thought :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*just finished up a bmw and a cadillac deville about half hour ago*









* the 99' deville left side is stock and right side is the xenon*




































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 30 2010, 08:32 PM~17931988
> *i have some a arms up for sale so i might be ordering sooner than i thought :biggrin:
> *


*let me know your kit is here ready to ship* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 1 2010, 02:48 AM~17933544
> *let me know your kit is here ready to ship :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

i need a kit for a 95 towncar shipped to 40215... whats the damage??


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Ttt uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Jul 1 2010, 01:46 PM~17937834
> *i need a kit for a 95 towncar shipped to 40215... whats the damage??
> *


pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTY


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 25 2010, 10:18 AM~17885810
> *special price on the primum slim ballast kit reg price $119.99 now on sale for $99.99 save $20.00 with a 2 year warranty on the kit free shipping till 07/05/10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/B]Standard ballast kit $89.99*









premium slim ballast kit on sale $99.99









*premium 50w slim ballast kit $139.99*








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I soon will have a large stock of L.E.D bulbs around mid July bulbs i will carry are listed below*

T10 SMD-4 L.E.D $16.00/pair 194/168
T10 SMD-9 L.E.D $18.00/pair 194/168
T10 SMD-5 L.E.D $18.00/pair 194/168

1156/1157/3156/3157-31 L.E.D $ 20.00/pair 
3156/3157/1156/1157-48 L.E.D $ 23.00/pair


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

3 Members: JORGE, ~RO DANNY~, purpl7duece


whats good Danny :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 2 2010, 07:48 AM~17944214
> *
> *


*hows the install coming along ??*
:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 28 2010, 11:33 AM~17906866
> *Payment sent :thumbsup:
> Gotta get that Paypal Dog.Sooooooo much easier
> Just make sure when they send you money they do it as a "Gift"
> *



ma ***** now im getting them i have a 85 regal homie pm me want nice bright blue ish hids like in the caddy


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 2 2010, 01:25 PM~17945430
> *hows the install coming along ??
> :biggrin:
> *


Might do it tonight when it cools down a bit.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 2 2010, 12:38 PM~17946766
> *ma ***** now im getting them i have a 85 regal homie pm me want nice bright blue ish hids like in the caddy
> *



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 2 2010, 01:38 PM~17947279
> *Might do it tonight when it cools down a bit.
> *



Post pic


----------



## Keith Stone (Jun 14, 2010)

SMOOTH LIGHTS


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keith Stone_@Jul 2 2010, 01:57 PM~17947425
> *SMOOTH LIGHTS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

For those in the seattle area come check us out at the rollerz only car show Renton Washington 
check out the product on site G&M Autosport & Still Low automotive on site hydraulics wheels tires check us out


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 3 2010, 12:22 PM~17953511
> *:biggrin:
> *



I sent you a pm homie have a good 4th of july


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* NOW WE HAVE A LOT OF RYDERS ON HERE THAT HAVE OVER ALL REAL CLEAN RIDES NOW I KNOW YOU OUT ROLLIN AT NIGHT AND WANT TO STAND OUT WELL HERES WHAT I GOT FOR YOU ....FOR ALL THE G-BODY'S & IMPALA'S I HAVE A FEW CONVERSION KITS READY TO GO $145.00 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE LOWER 48 NOW FOR THOSE THAT DONT NEED A CONVERSION AND WOULD JUST LIKE A HIGH QUALITY KIT AT A GREAT PRICE MY PRIMIUM KIT THATS REG PRICED AT $119.99
FOR THE LAYITLOW CREW $99.99 SHIPPED HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED

MY G-BODY CONVERSION KIT FITS THE FOLLOWING BULB'S 
4X6* ....

[/b] 4651...4652...4656...4662...4739...6545...4666...ECT,*

*IMPALAS
5.5 ROUND PAR 46 *
* 4000...4040...4412...4413...4419...4435...5001...5006...4421...4537...4551..ECT


MONTE CARLOS 78'79
*5X7.5*
* 6054...6059...6052..ECT









































*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17941645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a over stock special $79.99 per kit shipped 
kits available at special price are listed below !

4xH4/9003 
1x9007
1x9005 
1x9006 

1x5x7.5 coversion lenses
2x5.5 impala lenses 
3x4x6 g-body lenses

hit me up with your year make and model 

Hid kit with conversion lenses $125 Shipped


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just waiting on my homie to scoop these arms up :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 6 2010, 09:29 AM~17972649
> *just waiting on my homie to scoop these arms up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: quality kits :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* So i got board and ended up putting a set of H.I.D's on a geo metro this geo use's the same setup as a G-body same conversion kit i used the premium slim ballast and 4x6 lense's with 12k kit check it out i have plenty kits instock ready to ship H.I.D kits $79.99 and complete kits with lenses $125.00 shipped*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn u must have been board to put them on that :biggrin: i think you just doubled the value of the car with those


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 7 2010, 07:26 AM~17981832
> *damn u must have been board to put them on that :biggrin: i think you just doubled the value of the car with those
> *


 :biggrin: had nothing better to do :biggrin: 

I drive over an hour to get to work every day might as well have a kit on there


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17972357
> *I have a over stock special $79.99 per kit shipped
> kits available at special price are listed below !
> 
> ...



Ttt.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* pm your year make and model i have crazy deals on kits ready to ship pm me *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* free shipping on h.i.d kits available *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17972357
> *I have a over stock special $79.99 per kit shipped
> kits available at special price are listed below !
> 
> ...


* you pay for what you get so remember IF YOU LOOKING FOR CHEAP KEEP LOOKING i sell great quality at a great price backed up with in house warranty's *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* ALL PLUG IN PLAY KITS*

























[/quote]


* MY GEO IS PIMP~N~ * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 1 2010, 11:12 AM~17936318
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



READY TO SHIP


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17926447
> *most kits instock ready to ship
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 9 2010, 06:51 AM~18001162
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTY


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

this is what i need my set for


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 12 2010, 09:52 AM~18023924
> *this is what i need my set for
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 12 2010, 07:52 AM~18023924
> *this is what i need my set for
> 
> 
> ...



LETS LIGHT IT UP !!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*NOW HERES A DEAL FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PM ME TO HOOK THEM UP WITH A DEAL I HAVE A 4X6 CONVERSION KIT FOR G-BODY AND THE H4 8K HID KIT FOR A GREAT PRICE SHIPPED $100.00 BEST I CAN DO ON THE SETUP HIT ME UP 
206-465-3948 ILL HAVE IT SHIPPED RIGHT AWAY*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 12 2010, 10:13 AM~18024864
> *NOW HERES A DEAL FOR THOSE THAT HAVE PM ME TO HOOK THEM UP WITH A DEAL I HAVE A 4X6 CONVERSION KIT FOR G-BODY AND THE H4 8K HID KIT FOR A GREAT PRICE SHIPPED $100.00 BEST I CAN DO ON THE SETUP HIT ME UP
> 206-465-3948  ILL HAVE IT SHIPPED RIGHT AWAY
> *


*


I ONLY HAVE ONE CONVERSION SETUP LEFT INSTOCK*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SPECIAL OFFERS ON ALL KITS LEFT INSTOCK 

I HAVE 2 IMPALA CONVERSION LENSES $39 EA SET 
HAVE 1 G-BODY CONVERSION SET $39 SET WITH HID KIT $100
EA HID KIT $79.99 SHIPPED*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 12 2010, 10:15 AM~18024879
> *I ONLY HAVE ONE CONVERSION SETUP LEFT INSTOCK for g-body and 2 for impalas
> *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

heres a couple my brother did today :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 12 2010, 07:52 AM~18023924
> *this is what i need my set for
> 
> 
> ...


he got it ready to ship for u :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 13 2010, 06:29 AM~18033626
> *:biggrin:
> *



ttt :biggrin: H.I.D's make a big difference on your stand out when you guys are rollin small price to pay for something that makes a big difference hit me up with your year make and model ill shoot you a price shipped kits starting at $79.99 shipped


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 22 2010, 11:28 AM~17855031
> *I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHTS OR FOG LIGHTS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM OR E-MAIL [email protected] OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL NOW OFFERING HEADLIGHT CONVERSION FOR THOSE OL'SCHOOL'S CUTLASS MONTE IMPALAS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR PRICES ARE ON THE COLOR CHART
> 206 465 3948 JORGE CALL/TEXT/E-MAIL/PM ANYTIME
> also have kits for your street bikes single bulb kit or dual bulb kits
> ...


can i see some of the QB lights on


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2010, 02:20 PM~18037584
> *can  i see some of the QB lights on
> *



page 6 blue cadillac qb 25k deep blue $85.00 shipped special order item

$79.99 plus $5.00 special color bulb


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 13 2010, 12:58 AM~18032684
> *
> 
> 
> ...



10k kit in my lexus lights up the road


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jul 13 2010, 07:07 PM~18040348
> *
> *



Have some for your low low pm me


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HOOKED UP MY BROTHERS TOWN CAR LAST NIGHT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I HAVE A LED TAIL LIGHTS 1156/1157 PM ME FOR PRICES ALSO HAVE A LOT OF NEON TUBES LED TUBES FOG LIGHT SHIFTERS PEDALS ALOT OF AUTO ACCESSORIES*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* KITS STARTING AT $79.99 SHIPPED *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

2 set are being ordered today :biggrin: maybe some extras


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 15 2010, 08:02 AM~18052692
> *2 set are being ordered today :biggrin:  maybe some extras
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

lets light it up uffin: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 15 2010, 04:04 PM~18055605
> *lets light it up  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 02:15 PM~18055720
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 03:15 PM~18055720
> *:machinegun:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :rimshot: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 15 2010, 08:02 AM~18052692
> *2 set are being ordered today :biggrin:  maybe some extras
> *


*ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED TRACKING NUMBERS ARE IN YOU INBOX*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good lookin bROtha. will post up some pics with them soon


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 15 2010, 09:55 PM~18059157
> *good lookin bROtha. will post up some pics with them soon
> *



:biggrin: 


:yes:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 16 2010, 12:08 PM~18062565
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I HAVE (2) SET OF CONVERSION LENSES FOR IMPALA'S AND (1) SET FOR G-BODYS HIT ME UP GREAT PRICES ON KITS READY TO SHIP HID STARTING AT $79.99 LIL PRICE CONVERSION LENSES STARTING AT $39.99 HIT ME UP WITH YEAR MAKE AND MODEL :biggrin:*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*GET YOUR SHINE ON !!!!*





> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:55 PM~18050121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

2 Members: JORGE, southside64 

*I HAVE KITS READY TO GO*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 13 2010, 12:30 AM~18032635
> *heres a couple my brother did today :biggrin: uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 16 2010, 03:34 PM~18064291
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS GOOD DANNY LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE PIC OF THE CADI MAYBE WE'LL SPARK SOMETHING UP BEFORE YOU KNOW IT EVERY ONE WILL HAVE THERE SHINE ON  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thats what im trying to do for you already. 2 more set will be on the way as soon as people see our cars with them  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 16 2010, 03:40 PM~18064327
> *thats what im trying to do for you already. 2 more set will be on the way as soon as people see our cars with them   :biggrin:
> *


ILL HEAR FROM YOU SOON


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

**** estas, my bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Just another day trying to make a dollar


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

- *HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 MONTH warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts/Standard ballast 
2x ballast tray's for mounting ( standard ballast kits )


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## CASH N CARRY (Feb 4, 2010)

JORGE, how much for everything i would need for a 1963 impala ?? pm me and let me know


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CASH N CARRY_@Jul 17 2010, 03:28 PM~18070261
> *JORGE, how much for everything i would need for a 1963 impala ?? pm me and let me know
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

i am looking for some green hid bulbs, just the replacement bulbs. Are they REAL green or just a hint of green? i only ask because i ordered a set, from another company, and they are green but just not very green. i am wanting them to be real green in color. LMK how much shipped to 78759. Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 17 2010, 03:32 PM~18070282
> *i am looking for some green hid bulbs, just the replacement bulbs. Are they REAL green or just a hint of green? i only ask because i ordered a set, from another company, and they are green but just not very green. i am wanting them to be real green in color. LMK how much shipped to 78759. Thanks
> *



:biggrin: pm you in a few


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 17 2010, 03:32 PM~18070282
> *i am looking for some green hid bulbs, just the replacement bulbs. Are they REAL green or just a hint of green? i only ask because i ordered a set, from another company, and they are green but just not very green. i am wanting them to be real green in color. LMK how much shipped to 78759. Thanks
> *


 yes the bulbs i carry are green in order for me to know if i have them let me know what bulb number your looking for thanks


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: sup tone


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 17 2010, 05:53 PM~18070883
> *ttt uffin:
> *



*good looking on the ad's*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 16 2010, 03:18 PM~18064200
> *GET YOUR SHINE ON !!!!
> *



*hit me up with year make and model*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:48 PM~18050061
> *HOOKED UP MY BROTHERS TOWN CAR LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18050109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:38 PM~18049946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

2 Q's 95 Fleetwood & 83 chevy truck How much?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

how much 4 a 1982 el camino kit :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Jorge the lights came in today bro. we will be installing the caprice lights on monday so i will post up some pics of it the. thanks for the fast shipping and the great hook up. one of my members is gonna call you about a ride.  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 17 2010, 09:09 PM~18071962
> *hey Jorge the lights came in today bro. we will be installing the caprice lights on monday so i will post up some pics of it the. thanks for the fast shipping and the great hook up. one of my members is gonna call you about a ride.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: look forward to seeing the kit install :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Jul 17 2010, 08:14 PM~18071642
> *2 Q's 95 Fleetwood & 83 chevy truck How much?
> *


*pm sent*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 17 2010, 08:30 PM~18071736
> *how much 4 a 1982 el camino kit  :biggrin:
> *


*pm sent*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 24 2010, 10:56 AM~17875006
> *:biggrin: I NOW HAVE THE HIGH/LOW BEAM KIT AVALIABLE $149.99 HIGH/LOW KITS I WILL NOT CARRY IN STOCK BUT WILL BE AVAILABLE TO BE SHIP SAME DAY  :biggrin:
> - HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
> - Improve visibility by up to 300%.
> ...


So these are what I would need for my 2000 Towncar i'm guessing?


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

whats the cost on for 1966 impala ??2kits for low and hi eveything i need thanks pm


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 18 2010, 04:47 AM~18073189
> *So these are what I would need for my 2000 Towncar i'm guessing?
> *


*pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Jul 18 2010, 07:02 AM~18073521
> *whats the cost on for 1966 impala ??2kits for low and hi eveything i need thanks pm
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* G-BODY SETUP PLUG ~N~ PLAY///////// RELAY'S RECOMMENDED TO INSURE PROPER VOLTAGE TO HID BALLAST*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*$89.99 STANDARD DIGITAL BALLAST*










*$99.99 PREMIUM SLIM DIGITAL BALLAST *










*$139 PREMIUM 50W SLIM BALLAST KIT*











*$24.95 RELAY HARNESS*










*BULB REPLACEMENT $39.95 SET SPECIAL ORDER COLORS ADD $5.00*









*REG. PRICED BULB COLORS 4300K-12,000K*
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HIT ME UP WITH YOUR YEAR MAKE AND MODEL CALL/TEXT ANYTIME 206 465 3948 JORGE *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:36 AM~18074254
> *$89.99 STANDARD DIGITAL BALLAST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:43 AM~18074296
> * HIT ME UP WITH YOUR YEAR MAKE AND MODEL CALL/TEXT ANYTIME 206 465 3948 JORGE
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 17 2010, 10:33 AM~18068827
> *- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
> - Improve visibility by up to 300%.
> - Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I've had a few people pm me and ask how my relay wire up for the g-body so i took some pic hope this will help answer any questions*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I also have a large selection of neon/L.E.D light tubes and 3157 L.E.D tail lights*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*4x6 conversion lenses for car that use sealed beams*

*4651-4652-4656-4662-4739-6545-4666 $39 set*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good man to do business with. very fast shipping with confirmation #'s and all. very pleased with all communications as well, great customer service. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 18 2010, 04:07 PM~18076675
> * good man to do business with. very fast shipping with confirmation #'s and all. very pleased with all communications as well, great customer service.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 12:31 PM~18075445
> *4x6 conversion lenses for car that use sealed beams
> 
> 4651-4652-4656-4662-4739-6545-4666  $39 set
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 17 2010, 03:32 PM~18070282
> *i am looking for some green hid bulbs, just the replacement bulbs. Are they REAL green or just a hint of green? i only ask because i ordered a set, from another company, and they are green but just not very green. i am wanting them to be real green in color. LMK how much shipped to 78759. Thanks
> *



* bulbs will be in wen . check your inbox*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 18 2010, 04:07 PM~18076675
> * good man to do business with. very fast shipping with confirmation #'s and all. very pleased with all communications as well, great customer service.  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you danny :biggrin: 

Look forward to seeing the caprice all done!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*check it out i know money is tight for every one out there so here's the deal hit me up with you year make model and ill shoot you a deal shipped small price to pay for something that gives your ride a whole new look spend alittle get alot*:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 19 2010, 04:38 PM~18084291
> * bulbs will  be in wen . check your inbox
> *


 Super fast service, cool guy to do business with  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PM sent Thanks homie


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18089204
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:22 AM~18074176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 17 2010, 10:33 AM~18068827
> *- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
> - Improve visibility by up to 300%.
> - Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs.
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:48 PM~18050061
> *HOOKED UP MY BROTHERS TOWN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 09:18 AM~18074154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18050109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 12:26 PM~18075411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 19 2010, 05:28 PM~18086131
> * Super fast service, cool guy to do business with   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: PM sent  Thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 18 2010, 04:07 PM~18076675
> * good man to do business with. very fast shipping with confirmation #'s and all. very pleased with all communications as well, great customer service.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: * shooot me your year make and model i got deals for every one *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i was stuck at work tonight so i couldnt do those lights yet. :angry: i hope i can get them done tomorrow


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 20 2010, 06:54 PM~18097384
> * i was stuck at work tonight so i couldnt do those lights yet. :angry: i hope i can get them done tomorrow
> *



you'll get around to it :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up Jorge ill be gettin wit you real soon homie


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2010, 07:45 PM~18097876
> *whats up Jorge ill be gettin wit you real soon homie
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2010, 07:45 PM~18097876
> *whats up Jorge ill be gettin wit you real soon homie
> *



you know where to find me :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 19 2010, 05:28 PM~18086131
> * Super fast service, cool guy to do business with   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: PM sent  Thanks homie
> *


*ill have that pic of the bulbs for you tonight*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 04:51 PM~18104130
> *ill have that pic of the bulbs  for you tonight
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 21 2010, 06:31 PM~18106365
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Sorry for the late post, its been a little crazy today... 

*so heres the green H.I.D bulbs you were interested in this first pic is the bulbs when they first light up as they warm up*










*bulbs warmed up*










*these bulbs are new only lit to insure quality of color they were installed in a pair of display lenses*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*i did these tonight on my homie RED HORMIGA's ride. very easy and quick to install. very nice kits and will be getting some more soon.  *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 10:32 PM~18108637
> *Sorry for the late post, its been a little crazy today...
> 
> so heres the green H.I.D bulbs you were interested in this first pic is the bulbs when they first light up as they warm up
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18108759
> *i did these tonight on my homie RED HORMIGA's ride. very easy and quick to install. very nice kits and will be getting some more soon.
> 
> 
> ...


[/B] THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS I'M GLAD TO HEAR YOUR HAPPY WITH YOU KITS LOOKS REAL CLEAN LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE CADDI DONE UP* :biggrin:*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 10:56 PM~18108922
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR BUSINESS I'M GLAD TO HEAR YOUR HAPPY WITH YOU KITS LOOKS REAL CLEAN LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING THE CADDI DONE UP* :biggrin:
> *



as soon as it gets out of jail i will be doing it up :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 09:58 PM~18108934
> *as soon as it gets out of jail i will be doing it up :biggrin:
> *


*FREE DANNY'S CADI* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18108952
> *FREE DANNY'S CADI :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 10:08 PM~18108999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 09:45 PM~18108819
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18108637
> *Sorry for the late post, its been a little crazy today...
> 
> so heres the green H.I.D bulbs you were interested in this first pic is the bulbs when they first light up as they warm up
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE AND COLOR HEADLIGHTS/FOG LIGHTS *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 22 2010, 12:32 AM~18108637
> *Sorry for the late post, its been a little crazy today...
> 
> so heres the green H.I.D bulbs you were interested in this first pic is the bulbs when they first light up as they warm up
> ...


Cool, i'll take'em. one question, when you say "warm up" about how long does is take for them to warm up. is it like seconds or minutes? also do you have a set of 3157 led's in green? LMK also what's the best way to pay? PM me your info. thanks again


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 22 2010, 12:45 AM~18108819
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18113265
> *Cool, i'll take'em. one question, when you say "warm up" about how long does is take for them to warm up. is it like seconds or minutes? also do you have a set of 3157 led's in green? LMK also what's the best way to pay? PM me your info. thanks again
> *



Only takes seconds they look real good I'll pm you info


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

My ride needs some goldens, how much


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 22 2010, 01:30 PM~18113311
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jul 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18115790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18108637
> *Sorry for the late post, its been a little crazy today...
> 
> so heres the green H.I.D bulbs you were interested in this first pic is the bulbs when they first light up as they warm up
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18108759
> *i did these tonight on my homie RED HORMIGA's ride. very easy and quick to install. very nice kits and will be getting some more soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 12:26 PM~18075412
> *I also have a large selection of neon/L.E.D light tubes and 3157 L.E.D tail lights
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:48 PM~18050061
> *HOOKED UP MY BROTHERS TOWN CAR LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18050109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size and color fast shipping*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i might need a few more will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 23 2010, 07:54 AM~18121384
> *i might need a few more will let you know :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:yes:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jul 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18115790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*pm sent I carry just what your looking for I have a complete kit with conversion lenses ready to go for you more info is in your inbox* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*baggedout81*,


*I have another package going out for you in the morning I'll pm you the tracking number* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18113265
> *Cool, i'll take'em. one question, when you say "warm up" about how long does is take for them to warm up. is it like seconds or minutes? also do you have a set of 3157 led's in green? LMK also what's the best way to pay? PM me your info. thanks again
> *



*YOUR ORDER IS READY TO BE SHIPPED WILL HAVE ORDER OUT AS SOON AS TRANSACTION IS COMPLETE* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HERES HOW IT WORKS IF YOUR LOOKING FOR THAT FINE TOUCH THATS MAKE YOU STAND OUT WHEN YOUR ROLLIN H.I.D'S IS THE WAY TO GO HIT ME UP WITH YEAR MAKE AND MODEL I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE AND COLOR FOR HEADLIGHTS/FOG LIGHT/ STREET BIKES I OFFER A GREAT PRODUCT AT A GREAT PRICE SOMETHING I HEAR ALL THE TIME IS I CAN GET H.I.D'S CHEAP ON E-BAY WELL HERE'S THE DEAL WHEN IT COMES TO THAT KEYWORD "CHEAP" IF THAT WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR THEN KEEP LOOKING IF YOUR LOOKING FOR A GREAT QUALITY KIT WITH A DIRECT WARRANTY THROUGH G&M AUTOSPORT YOU'VE FOUND IT ..I CARRY ONLY THE HIGHEST QUALITY KITS ON THE MARKET SO FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL/TEXT ANYTIME 206 465 3948 JORGE*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

2 Members: JORGE, DiamondzNPearlz

SUP HOMIE YOU READY FOR SOME PINKS ON THE CADI :biggrin: MATCH THE GRILL AND THE WHEELS


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 18 2010, 01:37 PM~18075492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo... How much bRO? I need 4 of them for the Lak... :wow:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 24 2010, 12:51 AM~18128324
> *2 Members: JORGE, DiamondzNPearlz
> 
> SUP HOMIE YOU READY FOR SOME REDS ON THE CADI  :biggrin: MATCH THE GRILL AND THE WHEELS
> *


FIXED!!! Almost!! trying to get it back together first..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jul 23 2010, 11:54 PM~18128331
> *Yo... How much bRO? I need 4 of them for the Lak... :wow:
> *


WHAT YEAR IS THE DEVILLE


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 24 2010, 12:00 AM~18128346
> *WHAT YEAR IS THE DEVILLE
> *



PM SENT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:50 PM~18128320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18108637
> *Sorry for the late post, its been a little crazy today...
> 
> so heres the green H.I.D bulbs you were interested in this first pic is the bulbs when they first light up as they warm up
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

WILL THESE WORK ON A 79 LINCOLN MARK V..........


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jul 24 2010, 10:36 AM~18130296
> *WILL THESE WORK ON A 79 LINCOLN MARK V..........
> *



*yes pm sent *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:33 PM~18128284
> *baggedout81,
> I have another package going out for you in the morning I'll pm you the tracking number :biggrin:
> 
> ...



*you order has been shipped out tracking number is in your inbox*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 23 2010, 09:21 AM~17865560
> *I have a few sets of lenses for regals,cutlass,monte carlo even the large conversion for the 78'-79' montes , impalas ( as long as they have the four bulb set up ) conversion sizes 5x7.5 4x6 5.5 round
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 6 2010, 10:21 PM~17980139
> * So i got board and ended up putting a set of H.I.D's on a geo metro this geo use's the same setup as a G-body same conversion kit i used the premium slim ballast and 4x6 lense's with 12k kit check it out i have plenty kits instock ready to ship H.I.D kits $89.99 and complete kits with lenses $155.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18108759
> *i did these tonight on my homie RED HORMIGA's ride. very easy and quick to install. very nice kits and will be getting some more soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

led tail lights for 81 elco??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 24 2010, 03:21 PM~18131897
> *led tail lights for 81 elco??
> *



*pm sent*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Just finished up a 2003 chevy Impala*

























:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 24 2010, 02:36 AM~18128291
> *YOUR ORDER IS READY TO BE SHIPPED WILL HAVE ORDER OUT AS SOON AS TRANSACTION IS COMPLETE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro,i'll make sure to post up when i get em in.

Kewwl Cat,My factory wiring didn't have enough voltage in my cutlass to turn on the ballasts.So a relay harness is needed.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*just got done hooking this ride up*

























* customer will send me pic when its dark ill post them up later tonight*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn i need to buy some stock in these HID LIGHTS :biggrin: YOU SELLING THE SHIT OUT OF THESE KITS  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 25 2010, 05:01 PM~18138182
> *damn i need to buy some stock in these HID LIGHTS :biggrin:  YOU SELLING THE SHIT OUT OF THESE KITS   :biggrin:
> *



I'm working 24/7 man let. Me know I have a unlimited supply of kits


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok so pm me the full manufactures info so i can become a share holder :wow: :biggrin: 

that way you can make me money too lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 25 2010, 06:59 PM~18139069
> *ok so pm me the full manufactures info so i can become a share holder :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> that way you can make me money too lol
> *



How about I just save you some money and plug you up with some kits


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 25 2010, 08:15 PM~18139213
> *How about I just save you some money and plug you up with some kits
> *




:wow: :biggrin: naw i will let you hustle  im too lazy


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 25 2010, 08:26 PM~18139873
> *:wow:  :biggrin: naw i will let you hustle  im too lazy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 24 2010, 02:36 AM~18128291
> *YOUR ORDER IS READY TO BE SHIPPED WILL HAVE ORDER OUT AS SOON AS TRANSACTION IS COMPLETE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie you have a PM :biggrin: and thanks for covering my addy :0 :0 LOL


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:50 PM~18128320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 25 2010, 12:57 PM~18137068
> *just got done hooking this ride up
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 26 2010, 04:53 AM~18141433
> *Thanks homie you have a PM  :biggrin:  and thanks for covering my addy  :0  :0  LOL
> *




Package sent more info in you inbox :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 04:10 PM~18144657
> *Package sent more info in you inbox :biggrin:
> *


Money sent more info in your inbox :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

get back to work :biggrin:

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Playboy206, JORGE


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 26 2010, 02:08 PM~18145095
> *Money sent more info in your inbox  :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: dont forget to post the pics


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 26 2010, 02:17 PM~18145158
> *get back to work :biggrin:
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...



* I kill two birds with one stone how about "YOU GO GET A JOB" * :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 03:21 PM~18145185
> * I kill two birds with one stone how about "YOU GO GET A JOB"  :biggrin:
> *


hard at work i see bro :biggrin: 

hope the fam is doin well,pm sent hit the homie up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18145206
> *hard at work i see bro  :biggrin:
> 
> hope the fam is doin well,pm sent hit the homie up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 03:29 PM~18145243
> *:biggrin:
> *


lmfao i see you :biggrin: 

lookin like im completely out for this years show season,medical issues took me out for the year  

but im aimin for next season with some more work done to the caddy hopefully.. 

































if someone remembers to hit the homie up via cell phn.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
im keepin my biz dl :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17855031
> *I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHTS OR FOG LIGHTS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM OR E-MAIL [email protected] OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL NOW OFFERING HEADLIGHT CONVERSION FOR THOSE OL'SCHOOL'S CUTLASS MONTE IMPALAS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR PRICES ARE ON THE COLOR CHART
> 206 465 3948 JORGE CALL/TEXT/E-MAIL/PM ANYTIME
> also have kits for your street bikes single bulb kit or dual bulb kits
> ...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 02:21 PM~18145185
> * I kill two birds with one stone how about "YOU GO GET A JOB"  :biggrin:
> *


workin on it :| ima put myself on craigslist :boink:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Jul 26 2010, 02:39 PM~18145325
> *workin on it  :| ima put myself on craigslist  :boink:
> *


*charge by the pound. you'll get more money that way* :buttkick:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Back to Work hit me up I have plenty of H.I.D kits ready to ship all bulb numbers and color headlight/fog lights/L.E.D kits starting at $89 shipped* :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 03:49 PM~18145426
> *Back to Work hit me up I have plenty of H.I.D kits ready to ship all bulb numbers and color headlight/fog lights/L.E.D kits starting at $89 shipped :biggrin:
> *


like i said bro hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 02:47 PM~18145405
> *charge by the pound. you'll get more money that way :buttkick:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17855031
> *I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHTS OR FOG LIGHTS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM OR E-MAIL [email protected] OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL NOW OFFERING HEADLIGHT CONVERSION FOR THOSE OL'SCHOOL'S CUTLASS MONTE IMPALAS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR PRICES ARE ON THE COLOR CHART
> 206 465 3948 JORGE CALL/TEXT/E-MAIL/PM ANYTIME
> also have kits for your street bikes single bulb kit or dual bulb kits
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 03:56 PM~18145508
> *:biggrin:
> *


yes i see u got the whole conversions


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> heres a couple my brother did today :biggrin: uffin: uffin:





>





>





>


[/quote]




> *Just finished up a 2003 chevy Impala*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Deals on kits give me a call/text or pm 206-465-3948 I work around the clock hit me up


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* here a honda civic i hooked up last night *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 27 2010, 10:09 AM~18153442
> *ttt
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* My homie stopped by to get some fog light H.I.D's installed in his Tahoe for now we did just the fog lights Headlights will be done on sunday Ill post the headlight pic sunday afternoon check it out* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 28 2010, 12:00 AM~18160710
> * My homie stopped by to get some fog light H.I.D's installed in his Tahoe for now we did just the fog lights Headlights will be done on sunday Ill post the headlight pic sunday afternoon check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 26 2010, 05:19 PM~18145177
> *  :thumbsup:  dont forget to post the pics
> *


got the hid's today :biggrin: super fast shipping great service and product straight up guy to do business with :thumbsup: i'll get them in soon n i'll post a pic thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 29 2010, 09:53 AM~18173999
> *got the hid's today :biggrin:  super fast shipping great service and product straight up guy to do business with :thumbsup: i'll get them in soon n i'll post a pic thanks again
> *



:biggrin: *Thanks again for you order*


----------



## tracey168 (Jun 5, 2008)

how much for hid for a 1987 caprice


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tracey168_@Jul 29 2010, 05:48 PM~18179022
> *how much for hid for a 1987 caprice
> *



Pm sent


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wasssup big dog i am waiting to see if my homie wants that set. i didnt forget the rest of that  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 29 2010, 08:30 PM~18181258
> *wasssup big dog i am waiting to see if my homie wants that set. i didnt forget the rest of that   :biggrin:
> *



Your all good homie you good in my book when you get around to it :biggrin: 
how everything working out for you guys ?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18181705
> *Your all good homie you good in my book when you get around to it  :biggrin:
> how everything working out for you guys ?
> *



the lights r great on his ride but im still waiting  :biggrin: i think the parol board will be having a meeting soon on a release date :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 29 2010, 10:53 PM~18182942
> *the lights r great on his ride but im still waiting   :biggrin: i think the parol board will be having a meeting soon on a release date :biggrin:
> *



Best of luck hope to see it out soon on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 29 2010, 11:59 PM~18182968
> *Best of luck hope to see it out soon on the streets  :biggrin:
> *



shit me too :0 :biggrin: we have a show we r throwing in vegas on the 15th of august. i am hoping it will be out for that but not looking good


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 29 2010, 11:01 PM~18182980
> *shit me too :0  :biggrin:  we have a show we r throwing in vegas on the 15th of august. i am hoping it will be out for that but not looking good
> *



Post pics when it's out


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*H.I.D kits starting at $89.99 great quality safe shipping hit me up with year make and model*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 27 2010, 07:31 AM~18152268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 27 2010, 10:00 PM~18160710
> * My homie stopped by to get some fog light H.I.D's installed in his Tahoe for now we did just the fog lights Headlights will be done on sunday Ill post the headlight pic sunday afternoon check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 30 2010, 02:04 AM~18183391
> *H.I.D kits starting at $89.99 great quality safe shipping hit me up with year make and model
> *



these kits are the shit!!! very easy install n good dude to deal with!!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 30 2010, 09:29 AM~18185383
> *these kits are the shit!!! very easy install n good dude to deal with!!!!
> *


  :biggrin: *once you install a H.I.D kit. In your ride and hit the streets you'll notice the difference And won't be long before you call me back to light up all your cars*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jul 30 2010, 03:40 PM~18188485
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt on the way out to do a install post pic up later* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*hooked up my homies accord today here's the pics*

































:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I have a couple of install's to finish up in the morning ill post up pic when i wrap them up I also have my homeboys tahoe coming back to do the head lights did the fog lights few days ago ill post the pics when done*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* drop me your year make and model plenty of kits in stock ready to ship every bulb size and color all plug~n~play* :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got em in Bro.DAYYYUMM they make a hell of a diffence

Did relly like the huge grommet on there so i cut it off and taped up the wires

















WOW


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:wow: *glad it all worked out for you look forward to lighting up your other ride* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* FINISHED UP MY HOMIES TAHOE 12K FOG LIGHTS/12K HEADLIGHT STANDARD BALLAST KITS/WIRE RELAY HARNESS*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* WENT OUT TO THE STICKS TO HOOK UP A F-350 *
































:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 02:19 PM~18200478
> * FINISHED UP MY HOMIES TAHOE 12K FOG LIGHTS/12K HEADLIGHT STANDARD BALLAST KITS/WIRE RELAY HARNESS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Kits starting at $89.99 shipped*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 03:19 PM~18200478
> * FINISHED UP MY HOMIES TAHOE 12K FOG LIGHTS/12K HEADLIGHT STANDARD BALLAST KITS/WIRE RELAY HARNESS
> 
> 
> ...



Dame!! that looks good bro! I still been thinking on ordering. Would you mind re-quoting me? I remember you said you had a special or something :biggrin: 


2005 yukon Denali. I would also like that running lights, fog lights & headlights (blue) including in the quote please.
 

T
T
T


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 2 2010, 10:27 AM~18206911
> *Dame!! that looks good bro! I still been thinking on ordering. Would you mind re-quoting me? I remember you said you had a special or something  :biggrin:
> 2005 yukon Denali. I would also like that running lights, fog lights & headlights (blue) including in the quote please.
> 
> ...


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

NEED A KIT FOR A 85 REGAL... HI AND LOW BEAMS...................................
........ PM ME!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 2 2010, 12:32 PM~18207404
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *



Thanks.. what about a kit for my 1960 Imp??

:cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 2 2010, 02:42 PM~18207481
> *NEED A KIT FOR A 85 REGAL... HI AND LOW BEAMS...................................
> ........ PM ME!
> *


Dawg you wont need hight beams.Thess shits are BRIGHT

But if you do i would suggest a couple relay harnesses just to be on the safe side.02


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 03:28 PM~18200534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a geo? dang jorge u hookin em all up :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oh and ppl out in the sticks gta see too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 2 2010, 11:42 AM~18207481
> *NEED A KIT FOR A 85 REGAL... HI AND LOW BEAMS...................................
> ........ PM ME!
> *



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 2 2010, 11:44 AM~18207511
> *Thanks.. what about a kit for my 1960 Imp??
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 1 2010, 01:26 PM~18200151
> *Got em in Bro.DAYYYUMM they make a hell of a diffence
> 
> Did relly like the huge grommet on there so i cut it off and taped up the wires
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 02:19 PM~18200478
> * FINISHED UP MY HOMIES TAHOE 12K FOG LIGHTS/12K HEADLIGHT STANDARD BALLAST KITS/WIRE RELAY HARNESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 02:20 PM~18200488
> * WENT OUT TO THE STICKS TO HOOK UP A F-350
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18200521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $89.99 any bulb size color street bikes/headlights/fog lights hit me up year make model conversion kits for impalas regals monte carlo caprice any ol'school great quality fast shipping with confirmation numbers hit me up*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* FREE SHIPPING KITS $89.99 SHIPPED *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 AM~18216603
> * FREE SHIPPING KITS $89.99 SHIPPED
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :rimshot:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*My older brothers towncar* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Did a 83' s10 last night 12k slim ballast kit with conversion lenses * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*feel free to call/text any time 206 465 3948 jorge kits starting at $89.99 shipped*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Homie….
Someone told me that the 12K, 10K, and even 8K are illegal here in Cali?? Or a cop can pull you over to fuck with you if they wanted to. Only cars that had factory HID lights are legit??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:03 PM~18229373
> *Hey Homie….
> Someone told me that the 12K, 10K, and even 8K are illegal here in Cali?? Or a cop can pull you over to fuck with you if they wanted to. Only cars that had factory HID lights are legit??
> 
> *



I'm not up to date on state laws but cops fuck with people even with stock headlights 
to be honest not to many people can tell the difference between 8k 10k 12k
and how do they know that your car dident come with a upgraded xenon option 
bottom line I've shipped many kits all over the states as far as I know haven't had anyone get a ticket cops are out to fuck with people any way don't matter if your lights are blue yellow white green pink if they want you they will get you & if I may add you have a Yukon not much different then a escalade it's your factory package :biggrin: I say will light up your truck and get your shine :biggrin: on I do alot of rides out here in the north west never any problems


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 4 2010, 04:14 PM~18229444
> *I'm not up to date on state laws but cops fuck with people even with stock headlights
> to be honest not to many people can tell the difference between 8k 10k 12k
> and how do they know that your car dident come with a upgraded xenon option
> ...



cool! thanks my brotha.... great 411 for everyone.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:30 PM~18229578
> *cool! thanks my brotha.... great 411 for everyone.
> *


* I sent you a pm with a quote when you ready hit me up *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin: quality kits good prices :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 4 2010, 01:09 PM~18228411
> * Did a 83' s10 last night 12k slim ballast kit with conversion lenses  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* conversion kits for all your g-bodys / impalas * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*conversion kits for Impala's, Regals, Monte Carlos , Caprice, Cadillac, 4x6 lenses and Impla round lenses starting at $155.00 Shipped Free Shipping what will be included in package 1xstandard ballast H.I.D kit any color 4300k-12k / 1xwire relay harness to insure proper voltage to ballast / conversion lenses / Shipping with confirmation numbers *

* For those that have sealed beams kits Starting at $89.99 Shipped Free Shipping*

* Payments at this time are money orders or money grams Feel free to call /text with any questions *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *ttt*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 6 2010, 01:45 PM~18246989
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Free shipping on all orders*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

how much for h3 3000k bulbs


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 7 2010, 08:10 PM~18254757
> *how much for h3 3000k bulbs
> *


*pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SO HERES THE DEAL I'VE BEEN HEARING THIS THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER I CAN BUY HID KIDS ON E-BAY FOR "CHEAP" WELL TO BE HONEST IF THATS WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR "CHEAP" KEEP LOOKING WITH G&M AUTOSPORT NOT ONLY ARE YOU GETTING GREAT QUALITY KITS WITH DIRECT WARRANTY WITH GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE WITH VERY FAST SHIPPING !!!! YOU BUY A PRODUCT THAT IS GOING TO LAST THE FEW CUSTOMERS I'VE HAD ON HERE ARE VERY HAPPY WITH THE QUALITY OF KITS AND ITS REAL SIMPLE "YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GET" NOW FOR THOSE THAT WANT NOTHING BUT THE BEST KITS ON THE MARKET FOR A GREAT PRICE HIT ME UP WITH YOUR YEAR MAKE AND MODEL OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL 206 465 3948 JORGE* :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 6 2010, 09:03 AM~18244875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 6 2010, 09:15 AM~18244966
> *conversion kits for Impala's, Regals, Monte Carlos , Caprice, Cadillac, 4x6 lenses and Impla round lenses starting at $155.00 Shipped Free Shipping what will be included in package 1xstandard ballast H.I.D kit any color 4300k-12k / 1xwire relay harness to insure proper voltage to ballast / conversion lenses / Shipping with confirmation numbers
> 
> For those that have sealed beams kits Starting at $89.99 Shipped Free Shipping
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i just drove my wife to work and i think i need a set for my 92 Astro Van. hit me with a price bro. i think it will need to conversion kit too.


----------



## jl92 (May 7, 2010)

how much for the whitest hid lights for a 85 buick and do i need a kit?
shipped to 73701


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 9 2010, 02:08 AM~18262700
> *i just drove my wife to work and i think i need a set for my 92 Astro Van. hit me with a price bro. i think it will need to conversion kit too.
> *


*pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## kuruption109 (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 23 2010, 10:21 AM~17865560
> *I have a few sets of lenses for regals,cutlass,monte carlo even the large conversion for the 78'-79' montes , impalas ( as long as they have the four bulb set up ) conversion sizes 5x7.5 4x6 5.5 round
> 
> 
> ...


how much i have a 81 malibu with the double headlight conversion


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jl92_@Aug 9 2010, 06:31 AM~18263325
> *how much for the whitest hid lights for a 85 buick and do i need a kit?
> shipped to 73701
> *



pm sent


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
FOR
THE
HOMIE....

Order placed... cant wait to get my lights :run:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18266504
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



:biggrin: *order will be shipped first thing in the morrnig*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 6 2010, 09:03 AM~18244875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 6 2010, 09:15 AM~18244966
> *conversion kits for Impala's, Regals, Monte Carlos , Caprice, Cadillac, 4x6 lenses and Impla round lenses starting at $155.00 Shipped Free Shipping what will be included in package 1xstandard ballast H.I.D kit any color 4300k-12k / 1xwire relay harness to insure proper voltage to ballast / conversion lenses / Shipping with confirmation numbers
> 
> For those that have sealed beams kits Starting at $89.99 Shipped Free Shipping
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18229444
> *I'm not up to date on state laws but cops fuck with people even with stock headlights
> to be honest not to many people can tell the difference between 8k 10k 12k
> and how do they know that your car dident come with a upgraded xenon option
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 1 2010, 03:19 PM~18200478
> * FINISHED UP MY HOMIES TAHOE 12K FOG LIGHTS/12K HEADLIGHT STANDARD BALLAST KITS/WIRE RELAY HARNESS
> 
> 
> ...



Dame. cant wait for mine! :cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 10 2010, 02:27 PM~18277045
> *Dame. cant wait for mine! :cheesy:
> *



*tracking info is in your Indox just got back into the office* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 10 2010, 03:34 PM~18277110
> *tracking info is in your Indox just got back into the office :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 10 2010, 03:27 PM~18277045
> *Dame. cant wait for mine! :cheesy:
> *



u wont be disappointed with them. very nice kits and well worth it. ebay shits are cheap these are well made  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 10 2010, 06:29 PM~18279463
> *u wont be disappointed with them. very nice kits and well worth it. ebay shits are cheap these are well made   :biggrin:
> *


*MADE BY MEXICANS* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 10 2010, 08:09 PM~18279942
> *MADE BY MEXICANS :biggrin:
> *



now mine arent gonna work here in AZ then shit now my lazy mexican ass is gonna have to move :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 10 2010, 09:24 PM~18281533
> *now mine arent gonna work here in AZ then shit now my lazy mexican ass is gonna have to move :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HOW THE LAC COMING ALONG DANNY *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*L.E.D Bulbs are are now in stock listed below are the bulbs I carry If you bulb size is not listed pm me and Ill see if I can have ordered Note: installing L.E.D bulbs may cause you blinker to flash very fast in this case you will need L.E.D resistor 25w 10ohms these are needed on most newer cars some yukon tahoes escalades havent seen it happen to ol' school prices are listed below any question feel free to call/text/pm*


* T10 SMD-4 lED 194/168 PAIR $12.00 
T10 SMD-9 LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00 
T10 SMD-5LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00
1156/1157/3156/3157 31 LED PAIR $18.00 
3156/3157/1156/1157 48 LED PAIR $23.00
FESTOON HP ( DOME LIGHT ) 31MM PAIRS $15.00 
FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER PAIR $16.00
LED RESISTOR 25W 10OHMS $20.00 SET 
LED RESISTOR 100 6OHMS $20.00 SET 
RELAY HARNESS 9005/9006/H4 $24.99 *
*Bulb Cross Reference T10 smd LED:
W5W 147 152 158 159 161 168 184 192 193 259 280 285 447
464 555 558 585 655 656 657 1250 1251 1252 2450 2652 2921 2825*

* SHIPPING FOR LED BULBS $5.00 FLAT RATE USPS*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kuruption109_@Aug 9 2010, 09:31 AM~18264475
> *how much i have a 81 malibu with the double headlight conversion
> *



*pm sent*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

hey homie, send me a price for some hid's for my 1963 impala shipped? thanks....


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 11 2010, 08:46 AM~18283648
> * HOW THE LAC COMING ALONG DANNY
> *



supost to be finished this week but i cant get it so they have another week. i am gonna go next weekend. i will post some pics of the lights when it gets here. thats the first thing i will do to it just for you JORGE :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Aug 11 2010, 01:27 PM~18286008
> *hey homie, send me a price for some hid's for my 1963 impala shipped? thanks....
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 11 2010, 01:43 PM~18286129
> *supost to be finished this week but i cant get it so they have another week. i am gonna go next weekend. i will post some pics of the lights when it gets here. thats the first thing i will do to it just for you JORGE :biggrin:
> *



:0 :thumbsup: I ship alot a kits daily and 1% send me pics :angry: 
cant wait to see the lac with the kit installed


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 11 2010, 02:55 PM~18286221
> *:0  :thumbsup:  I ship alot a kits daily and 1% send me pics  :angry:
> cant wait to see the lac with the kit installed
> *



I will get you some pixs tomorrow night playa!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 11 2010, 02:17 PM~18286417
> *I will get you some pixs tomorrow night playa!
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: I have a large inventory pm/call/text with year make model 
once you do a H.I.D conversion on your ride you'll never go back to a halogen light , small $$ to pay for something that makes a big differance !!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 11 2010, 08:18 AM~18283851
> *L.E.D Bulbs are are now in stock listed below are the bulbs I carry If you bulb size is not listed pm me and Ill see if I can have ordered Note: installing L.E.D bulbs may cause you blinker to flash very fast in this case you will need L.E.D resistor 25w 10ohms these are needed on most newer cars some yukon tahoes escalades havent seen it happen to ol' school prices are listed below any question feel free to call/text/pm
> T10 SMD-4 lED 194/168  PAIR $12.00
> T10 SMD-9 LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHTS OR FOG LIGHTS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM OR E-MAIL [email protected] OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL NOW OFFERING HEADLIGHT CONVERSION FOR THOSE OL'SCHOOL'S CUTLASS MONTE IMPALAS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR PRICES ARE ON THE COLOR CHART * 
*206 465 3948 JORGE CALL/TEXT/E-MAIL/PM ANYTIME * 
*also have kits for your street bikes single bulb kit or dual bulb kits*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i got you homie :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18286522
> *i got you homie :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: *Free shipping on all kits kits starting at $89.99*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that have asked me how easy is it to install the kit here is some pics its all plug and play*

*9006/9005 kits*










*H4 kits for those conversions regals,impala,monte carlos ect..*










*9004/9007 single beam kits*



















*Check for Reverse Polarity
(First step to check if your light does not turn on
This connector is reversible)*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*For those that ask if i take paypal at this time i dont money orders or money grams @ you local walmart its very fast and easy to fill out fast shipping safe packages with tracking numbers* :biggrin:

working on having paypal set up ......


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 11 2010, 09:09 PM~18289821
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



Let me know on the van when you ready brother !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok no problem and bad news on the lac. its gonna take another 3-4 weeks from what im told now :angry: i dont know when i will get the pics for you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 12 2010, 06:35 AM~18291602
> *ok no problem and bad news on the lac. its gonna take another 3-4 weeks from what im told now :angry: i dont know when i will get the pics for you
> *



I got nothing but time you sound like my brother collecting parts :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My kit just arrived! :0 
















:run:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 12 2010, 10:40 AM~18293204
> *My kit just arrived!  :0
> 
> 
> ...





Time to get your shine on homie post the pics


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*H.I.D kits starting @ $89.99 shipped*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks to the homie George. Thanks for my HID kit. We will be in contact my brotha! Muchas Gracias

AND A EASY INSTALL!   

T
T
T


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *SJ ALLDAY Looks real good hit me up when you ready for the fogs*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 13 2010, 09:48 AM~18301331
> *:biggrin:  SJ ALLDAY   Looks real good hit me up when you ready for the fogs
> *


  
I like um... i just wondering if i should go with the 8K and reorder the 8k head lights! :0 

There bright as fuck.. but i likes! :biggrin:

PM SENT

GREAT PRODUCT just like you said.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks to the homie George. Thanks for my HID kit. We will be in contact my brotha! Muchas Gracias

AND A EASY INSTALL!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 11 2010, 02:39 PM~18286595
> *What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?
> 
> HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied.  The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light.  Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance.  Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*update all L.E.D lights avaliable in RED/WHITE/AMBER only*




> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 11 2010, 08:18 AM~18283851
> *L.E.D Bulbs are are now in stock listed below are the bulbs I carry If you bulb size is not listed pm me and Ill see if I can have ordered Note: installing L.E.D bulbs may cause you blinker to flash very fast in this case you will need L.E.D resistor 25w 10ohms these are needed on most newer cars some yukon tahoes escalades havent seen it happen to ol' school prices are listed below any question feel free to call/text/pm
> T10 SMD-4 lED 194/168  PAIR $12.00
> T10 SMD-9 LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* GAVE MY LITTLE BROTHER (PLAYBOY206) A RIDE YESTERDAY TO PICK UP A NEW PROJECT STRAIGHT TO THE GARAGE FOR H.I.D'S :biggrin: *

*ON THE WAY HOME WITH THE NEW PROJECT*
















*50W 10K KIT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* CUTLASS,REGAL,MONTE CARLO , CAPRICE , CADILLAC , IMPALA KITS STARTING @ $155.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HIT ME UP YEAR MAKE MODEL *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 13 2010, 10:14 AM~18301529
> * GAVE MY LITTLE BROTHER (PLAYBOY206) A RIDE YESTERDAY TO PICK UP A NEW PROJECT  STRAIGHT TO THE GARAGE FOR H.I.D'S  :biggrin:
> 
> ON THE WAY HOME WITH THE NEW PROJECT
> ...






Dame that looks good brotha! So you can do that to my 60 :cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 13 2010, 09:19 AM~18301555
> *Dame that looks good brotha! So you can do that to my 60 :cheesy:
> *



*$155.00 SHIPPED* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 13 2010, 10:25 AM~18301586
> *$155.00 SHIPPED  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: let me finish my Yukon... 

then we can do the 60, and maybe my 96SS Impala


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 13 2010, 09:14 AM~18301529
> * GAVE MY LITTLE BROTHER (PLAYBOY206) A RIDE YESTERDAY TO PICK UP A NEW PROJECT  STRAIGHT TO THE GARAGE FOR H.I.D'S  :biggrin:
> 
> ON THE WAY HOME WITH THE NEW PROJECT
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*plenty of kits instock ready to ship* :biggrin:


----------



## bmfm64 (Apr 27, 2010)

does the 155 for a 64 impala get all four lights or do i gotta do 2 kits? and where in seattle you at? do you gotta ship or can i swoop them up?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmfm64_@Aug 13 2010, 02:08 PM~18303475
> *does the 155 for a 64 impala get all four lights or do i gotta do 2 kits? and where in seattle you at? do you gotta ship or can i swoop them up?
> *



North seattle ( Millcreek/lynnwood area ) we can hook up later tonight!! give me a call 206 465 3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What would I need for the fog lights on my 2005 Navigator? I already have stock HIDs but my fogs aren't...like to get em to match.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 13 2010, 04:03 PM~18304194
> *What would I need for the fog lights on my 2005 Navigator? I already have stock HIDs but my fogs aren't...like to get em to match.
> *


*pm sent * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats a HID?


----------



## bmfm64 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 13 2010, 04:16 PM~18303529
> *North seattle ( Millcreek/lynnwood area ) we can hook up later tonight!! give me  a call 206 465 3948
> *


so is the 155 for all four lights? or do i have to buy two sets?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18306655
> *Whats a HID?
> *


What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tone (playboy206) here's the pic we took last night of the cutlass*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bottom pic is (baggedout81)*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 13 2010, 09:10 AM~18301495
> *Thanks to the homie George. Thanks for my HID kit. We will be in contact my brotha! Muchas Gracias
> 
> AND A EASY INSTALL!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*KITS STARTING AT $89.99 - CONVERSION KIT FOR CADILLAC/G-BODY STARTING AT $155.00 SHIPPED HIT ME UP YEAR MAKE AND MODEL KITS READY TO GO*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

shoot me year make and model


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 14 2010, 10:45 PM~18311578
> *shoot me year make and model
> *


99 chevy malibu what do u got for this i also want to replace the headlamps on my car so i would need both passenger and driver side lamps plus your hid kit pm me a offer


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Aug 15 2010, 09:57 AM~18313664
> *99 chevy malibu what do u got for this i also want to replace the headlamps on my car so i would need both passenger and driver side lamps plus your hid kit pm me a offer
> *


* I dont carry the lamps in stock I have to order them in takes 3-5 business days as for the H.I.D kit Standard ballast 9006 kit $89.99 shipped / Slim ballast kit $99.99 shipped *


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 15 2010, 11:17 AM~18313774
> * I dont carry the lamps in stock I have to order them in takes 3-5 business days as for the H.I.D kit Standard ballast 9006 kit $89.99 shipped / Slim ballast kit $99.99 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


sweet how much more for with the lamps if u order them


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Aug 15 2010, 10:27 AM~18313831
> *sweet how much more for with the lamps if u order them
> *


*pm sent*


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 15 2010, 11:29 AM~18313838
> *pm sent
> *


thanks man question here whats the difference between standard and slim ballast kits


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Aug 15 2010, 10:32 AM~18313859
> *thanks man question here whats the difference between standard and slim ballast kits
> *



* Slim ballast are recommended for cars that have limited space for the ballast to be secured in place work great with fog light kits because you dont have the regular standard ballast hanging behind the bumper 

standard ballast are a little bigger square ballast where if you have the room to set in place will work just fine 

All ballast that we carry are the same great quality it comes into play when its time to install the kits and secure the ballast ( space wise ) *


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 15 2010, 11:37 AM~18313886
> * Slim ballast are recommended for cars that have limited space for the ballast to be secured in place work great with fog light kits because you dont have the regular standard ballast hanging behind the bumper
> 
> standard ballast are a little bigger square ballast where if you have the room to set in place will work just fine
> ...


so then performance is any different from standard or slim just what it comes down to is space for installation correct


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Correct :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 15 2010, 04:34 PM~18315592
> *Correct  :biggrin:
> *


:boink:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*just finished up my homiez towncar* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* G-BODY HID KITS STARTING AT $155 SHIPPED INCLUDES HID'S/RELAYS/CONVERSION LENSES*



















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* FOR THOSE THAT DONT NEED A CONVERSION LENSES KITS STARTING AT $89.99 SHIPPED*
*just finished up my homiez towncar* :biggrin: 

























[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* homeboy just sent me the pic of the towncar*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HERE A LITTLE MORE INFO ON THE RELAY'S AND WHY THEY ARE NEEDED*


Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off, flicker

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off or flicker to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. 

Relays are highly recommended for old' school conversion kits 

-G&M AUTOSPORT
206 465 3948 Direct line


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*
[/quote]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's how i mounted ballast in my G-body


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 16 2010, 09:27 AM~18321689
> *uffin:
> *


* Free shipping on all kits !!! I Carry every bulb size color Fast shipping great product*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

first pic. is the standard bast 35w ballast


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*conversion kits $155.00 shipped with premium slim ballast /relay/lenses*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what u think getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 16 2010, 10:19 PM~18329856
> *what u think getting closer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :worship: :run:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

the lights will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 17 2010, 08:24 AM~18331949
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *



*GOT IT* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 17 2010, 02:12 PM~18334356
> *GOT IT :biggrin:
> *



Payment sent! :biggrin: Thanks Grorge!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18335356
> *Payment sent! :biggrin:  Thanks Grorge!
> *



*thanks again for the repeat business Im glad you like our products your order will be ready to go and shipped on time lookforward to seeing the pic.. * :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Honest Seller here fellas


----------



## MurderdOut (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks good ..Do you carry upgraded colors for cars equiped with xenon bulbs already (ds2)


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 17 2010, 04:16 PM~18335457
> *Honest Seller here fellas
> *


Not only that! Great product! George is koo as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

got any pixz of 4300k, 5000k , and 6000k lights workin?.tryna get sum but as white as can be but bright :biggrin: thanx!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 17 2010, 03:16 PM~18335457
> *Honest Seller here fellas
> *



:h5:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MurderdOut_@Aug 17 2010, 03:20 PM~18335487
> *Looks good ..Do you carry upgraded colors for cars equiped with xenon bulbs already (ds2)
> *



yes i do price on ds2 bulbs is a little different but i still blow people out the water


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 17 2010, 07:27 PM~18338032
> *got any pixz of 4300k, 5000k , and 6000k lights workin?.tryna get sum but as white as can be but bright  :biggrin: thanx!
> *



I dont have a pic of those color rating because the most common bulb color are 8k 10k 12k if you looking for a crazy bright white i would recommend 50w 6000k for a bright white 35w 6000k


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 17 2010, 03:28 PM~18335583
> *Not only that! Great product! George is koo as hell! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks again for the business your kit will be shipped tomorrow have that tracking by the end of day :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> * G-BODY HID KITS STARTING AT $155 SHIPPED INCLUDES HID'S/RELAYS/CONVERSION LENSES*


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 18 2010, 09:14 AM~18342731
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


*you kit will be shipped later this afternoon will have tracking for you by the end of the day :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*
[/quote]
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 17 2010, 03:28 PM~18335583
> *Not only that! Great product! George is koo as hell! :thumbsup:
> *



*Tracking number is in your inbox :biggrin: *


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey homie I just noticed u get great fees back I was interested in getting some for my 2006 navigator but I would like the brightest blue I can get for it wat can u do for me if u can get back at me thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Aug 18 2010, 05:09 PM~18346699
> *Hey homie I just noticed u get great fees back I was interested in getting some for my 2006 navigator but I would like the brightest blue I can get for it wat can u do for me if u can get back at me thanks
> *



Pm sent if you have any question give me a call 206 465 3948 jorge


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 18 2010, 04:58 PM~18346155
> *Tracking number is in your inbox :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: 

Didin't expect nothing less


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18349449
> *:h5:  :h5:
> 
> Didin't expect nothing less
> *


 Cant wait to see the yukon all done ths weekend 
let me know when you ready to do the 60'


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* whats up layitlow lets get your shine on kits starting at $89.99 shipped *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* KRAZY KUTTING * * tHANKS FOR THE WORK HOMIE I'LL HAVE YOUR ORDER SHIPPED TOMORROW THANKS AGAIN JOHNNY *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SD CUTLASS* * YOUR ORDER WILL BE SHIPPED TOMORROW THANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 17 2010, 03:16 PM~18335457
> *Honest Seller here fellas
> *



POST A PIC OF THE CUTTY IN THE DARK HOMIE !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Aug 18 2010, 05:09 PM~18346699
> *Hey homie I just noticed u get great fees back I was interested in getting some for my 2006 navigator but I would like the brightest blue I can get for it wat can u do for me if u can get back at me thanks
> *



PM SENT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* G-BODY / IMPALA HID KITS STARTING AT $155 INCLUDES HID'S/RELAYS/CONVERSION LENSES*
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 17 2010, 03:28 PM~18335583
> *Not only that! Great product! George is koo as hell! :thumbsup:
> *



*SL ALLDAY* * POST THE PIC OF THE YUKON DONE :biggrin: *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18352330
> *SL ALLDAY  POST THE PIC OF THE YUKON DONE  :biggrin:
> *



As soon as i get the product count on it playa!
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Sup guys great products at great prices hit me up. Pm/text 206 465 3948 aavailable by text 24/7


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bagged89dawg*

*KRAZY CUTTING*

* YOUR ORDER WILL BE SHIPPED IN THE NEXT HOUR ILL PM YOU TRACKING NUMBERS*

*tHANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS GUYS POST UP THE PIC.*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*L.E.D Bulbs are are now in stock listed below are the bulbs I carry If you bulb size is not listed pm me and Ill see if I can have ordered Note: installing L.E.D bulbs may cause you blinker to flash very fast in this case you will need L.E.D resistor 25w 10ohms these are needed on most newer cars some yukon tahoes escalades havent seen it happen to ol' school prices are listed below any question feel free to call/text/pm*
* T10 SMD-4 lED 194/168  PAIR $12.00 
T10 SMD-9 LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00 
T10 SMD-5LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00
1156/1157/3156/3157 31 LED PAIR $18.00 
3156/3157/1156/1157 48 LED PAIR $23.00
FESTOON HP ( DOME LIGHT ) 31MM PAIRS $15.00 
FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER PAIR $16.00
LED RESISTOR 25W 10OHMS $20.00 SET 
LED RESISTOR 100 6OHMS $20.00 SET 
RELAY HARNESS 9005/9006/H4 $24.99 *
*Bulb Cross Reference T10 smd LED:
W5W 147 152 158 159 161 168 184 192 193 259 280 285 447
464 555 558 585 655 656 657 1250 1251 1252 2450 2652 2921 2825*

* SHIPPING FOR LED BULBS $5.00 FLAT RATE USPS*


























[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SJ ALLDAY*

*YOUR NEW ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED PLEASE ALLOW 2-3 BUSINESS DAYS TO ARRRIVE DUE TO THE WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR ORDER AND THE REPEAT BUSINESS MAN I'LL PM YOU TRACKING INFO IN A BIT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that have asked me for the 7" round conversion lenses i know carry a few in stock "GLASS" hit me up for all you conversion needs*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 19 2010, 08:56 AM~18352286
> *SD CUTLASS  YOUR ORDER WILL BE SHIPPED TOMORROW THANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS
> *


*TRANSACTION COMPLETE ORDER SHIPS FIRST THING UPS TRACKING INFO WILL BE IN YOU INBOX :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 20 2010, 02:26 PM~18364406
> *SJ ALLDAY
> 
> YOUR NEW ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED PLEASE ALLOW 2-3 BUSINESS DAYS TO ARRRIVE DUE TO THE WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR ORDER AND THE REPEAT BUSINESS MAN I'LL PM YOU TRACKING INFO IN A BIT
> *


*TRACKING INFO IN YOUR INBOX THANKS AGAIN HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 19 2010, 08:55 AM~18352278
> * KRAZY KUTTING   tHANKS FOR THE WORK HOMIE I'LL HAVE YOUR ORDER SHIPPED TOMORROW THANKS AGAIN JOHNNY
> *


*TRACKING INFO SENT HOMIE THANKS AGAIN JOHNNY*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*H.I.D KITS STARTING AT $89.99 COMPLETE CONVERSIONS STARTING AT $155.00*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TOP QUALITY H.I.D KITS STARTING AT $89.99 COMPLETE CONVERSION KITS FOR YOUR OLD SCHOOLS STARTING AT $154.99 INCLUDES HID KIT ANY COLOR 4,300K-12,000K RELAY HARNESS TO INSURE PROPER VOLTAGE TO BALLAST AND CONVERSION LENSES .. DEAL WITH A LOCAL BUSINESS DIRECT WARRANTY AND CUSTOMER TECH SUPPORT HIT ME UP CALL/TEXT ANYTIME 206 465 3948 CHECK OUT THE LINK*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=547891&st=560

























































[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SJ ALLDAY*

*YOUR NEW ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED PLEASE ALLOW 2-3 BUSINESS DAYS TO ARRRIVE DUE TO THE WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR ORDER AND THE REPEAT BUSINESS MAN I'LL PM YOU TRACKING INFO IN A BIT*
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bagged89dawg*

*KRAZY CUTTING*

* YOUR ORDER WILL BE SHIPPED IN THE NEXT HOUR ILL PM YOU TRACKING NUMBERS*

*tHANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS GUYS POST UP THE PIC.*
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SD CUTLASS* * YOUR ORDER WILL BE SHIPPED FIRT THING TRACKING NUMBER WILL BE SENT TO YOU INBOX THANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS*
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* great product at great price's pm me year make and model *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt once u buy some hids u wont ever go back to regular headlights guaranteed :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Aug 21 2010, 01:15 PM~18370245
> *ttt once u buy some hids u wont ever go back to regular headlights guaranteed :biggrin: uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey bro,

I'm out here on company business. Where in Seattle are you? I'm staying in Lynwood. I was in Seattle earlier today.

Im interested in a set for my Elco, my 96 Burb and a 95 Sierra. I can pick them up and take them home with me. If you have them and are willin to work a deal. LMK please. I'm traveling back to Florida this week. Thanks.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 21 2010, 10:13 PM~18373350
> *Hey bro,
> 
> I'm out here on company business. Where in Seattle are you?  I'm staying in Lynwood.  I was in Seattle earlier today.
> ...


* Im in lynnwood/millcreek off of 164th st call me 206 465 3948 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HOOKED UP MY HOMIE SHANE LAST NIGHT 02' MR2 USED 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT JI/LOW BEAM :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* BMW 8,000K STANDARD BALLAST KIT SINGLE BEAM *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HOMIE ANDY'S CADILLAC SEATTLE CHAPTER PREZ. ROLLERZ ONLY USED QB BLUE SLIM PREMIUM BALLAST SINGLE BEAM *









* BABY J'S CADILLAC QB STANDARD BALLAST KIT SINGLE BEAM*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*KITS LOOK JUST AS GOOD ON LOWLOW :biggrin: *


*PLAYBOY206* 50W 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT[/B]









*12K KIT*


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

damn these are nice...ima buy some later


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Aug 22 2010, 09:38 AM~18375518
> *damn these are nice...ima buy some later
> *


* :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY PLENTY IS STOCK READY TO SHIP ANY BULB SIZE COLOR 12 MONTH WARRANTY ON ALL PRODUCTS*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*CONVERSION LENSES FOR ALL YOUR IMPALA'S REGAL'S MONTE'S CAPRICE'S CADILLAC'S ASTRO'S BEL AIR'S 4X6 7" ROUND 7X5 SQUARE ALL LENSES SHOWEN ARE "GLASS" WORKING ON 7X5 IN GLASS THOSE I CARRY IN PLEXI GLASS AT THIS TIME FOR THOSE 78' 79' MONTE CARLOS*

*5.5 ROUND GLASS LENSES CROSS REF NUMBER PAR 46*
4000-4040-4412-4413-4419-4435-5001-5006-4421-4537-4551

*4X6 GLASS LENSES CROSS REF NUMBER*
4651-4652-4656-4662-4739-6546-4666

*7X5 PLEXI GLASS*
6054-6059-6052

*NOW CARRY 7" ROUND IN GLASS *


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 22 2010, 11:17 AM~18375769
> * :biggrin:  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY PLENTY IS STOCK READY TO SHIP ANY BULB SIZE COLOR 12 MONTH WARRANTY ON ALL PRODUCTS
> *




ill let you kno homie  ....... ima get some for a 63 impala


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* FINISHED UP A CUSTOMER'S HONDA COUPLE HOURS AGO 12K SLIM BALLAST KIT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> Thanks to the homie George. Thanks for my HID kit. We will be in contact my brotha! Muchas Gracias
> 
> AND A EASY INSTALL!
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> * HOOKED UP MY HOMIE SHANE LAST NIGHT 02' MR2 USED 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT JI/LOW BEAM  :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 22 2010, 09:23 AM~18375430
> *KITS LOOK JUST AS GOOD ON LOWLOW :biggrin:
> PLAYBOY206 50W 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT*
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> * FINISHED UP A CUSTOMER'S HONDA COUPLE HOURS AGO 12K SLIM BALLAST KIT*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 22 2010, 05:27 PM~18378198
> *CONVERSION LENSES FOR ALL YOUR IMPALA'S REGAL'S MONTE'S CAPRICE'S CADILLAC'S ASTRO'S BEL AIR'S 4X6 7" ROUND 7X5 SQUARE ALL LENSES SHOWEN ARE "GLASS" WORKING ON 7X5 IN GLASS THOSE I CARRY IN PLEXI GLASS AT THIS TIME FOR THOSE 78' 79' MONTE CARLOS
> 
> 5.5 ROUND GLASS LENSES CROSS REF NUMBER PAR 46
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> > * HOOKED UP MY HOMIE SHANE LAST NIGHT 02' MR2 USED 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT JI/LOW BEAM  :biggrin: *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

quality kits wont regret spending the 100 bucks for somthin subtle that sets ur ride off


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey, right on. I pmed you a short time ago. I can hit you up or give me a call sometime tomorrow. Maybe I can swing by when I get off work. Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:32 PM~18390333
> *Hey, right on.  I pmed you a short time ago.  I can hit you up or give me a call sometime tomorrow.  Maybe I can swing by when I get off work.  Thanks
> *



no problem pm returned talk to you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's have been returned you guys are keeping me real busy thanks for all the orders please post pics. of kits installed so the rest of LIL can see the product installed in your ride :biggrin: thanks again ... for those that are interested hit me up with year make and model great quality kits no bull s*&% highest quality on the market not cheap E-BAY / CRAIGSLIST products with dirrect 12month warranty*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Baggedout81*

Thanks for the pic of the cutty looks real good man I'm glad it all worked out for you 
let me know when you ready to do the daily


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup JORGE looks like your staying busy  good to see that :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 24 2010, 07:22 AM~18392298
> *wassup JORGE looks like your staying busy   good  to see that :biggrin:
> *


* It's been crazy I work more forums then I can handdle sometimes 
but it seems to work everyone gets there Orders on time when we going to see the cadi ?

I have alot of customer waiting to see your car you still want to buy stocks alway a openning to be a share holder lol *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ttt.*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for those of you looking for something a little more custom to fit your ride i also offer deep colors $5-$10 extra per kit color are shown in the order listed 
PINK-YELLOW- PUPLE-GREEN- SPECIAL ORDER ITEM pm me and ill check if available for kit requested .. :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*picture's showen are example's of the colors(not taken by us) great quality great prices " a green set was sold to a lil member for a 60's impala pics should be up soon :biggrin: 

kits starting at $89.99 any color 4300k-12,000k*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* kits starting at $89.99 multiple kit order $79.99 per kit save money on your order
round up your homies and light up your city !! 12 month direct waranty km here longterm m goal if to bring the higest quality H.I.D kis to the table hit me up if ou just want to change the color on your kit I don't sell just kits Bulbs,Ballast,relays,LED's,DRL's! Pm me year make and model *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

3RD BUSINESS TRANSACTION! VERY PLEASED HOMIE...... ON THE 2008 TUNDRA




























HIT UP THE HOMIE GEORGE! HE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU  


:h5: :h5:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 24 2010, 08:58 AM~18392551
> * It's been crazy I work more forums then I can handdle sometimes
> but it seems to work everyone gets there Orders on time when we going to see the cadi ?
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea im down :biggrin: 

bad news with the paint. there was parts that started flaking off. so i dont even know if im gonna make the supershow now either


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 25 2010, 07:36 AM~18401516
> *3RD BUSINESS TRANSACTION! VERY PLEASED HOMIE......  ON THE 2008 TUNDRA
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much for the business Truck looks real clean thanks for the pics.
let me know when you ready fo the 60' :biggrin: before you know it your going to be an expert on installing these kits :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 25 2010, 07:37 AM~18401523
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea im down :biggrin:
> 
> bad news with the paint. there was parts that started flaking off. so i dont even know if im gonna make the supershow now either
> *


sorry to hear that it happens part of the game at least 
your doing it the right away takeing it slow rush jobs never turn out like you want it 
look at the "BRIGHT" side you have a new H.I.D kit waiting to get installed


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 21 2010, 10:13 PM~18373350
> *Hey bro,
> 
> I'm out here on company business. Where in Seattle are you?  I'm staying in Lynwood.  I was in Seattle earlier today.
> ...



It's was real good to meet you homie look forward to seeing the kits installed lock my number in your phone look me up when your back in town thanks again for the business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TOP QUALITY H.I.D KITS STARTING AT $89.99 COMPLETE CONVERSION KITS FOR YOUR OLD SCHOOLS STARTING AT $154.99 INCLUDES HID KIT ANY COLOR 4,300K-12,000K RELAY HARNESS TO INSURE PROPER VOLTAGE TO BALLAST AND CONVERSION LENSES .. DEAL WITH A LOCAL BUSINESS DIRECT WARRANTY AND CUSTOMER TECH SUPPORT HIT ME UP CALL/TEXT ANYTIME 206 465 3948 CHECK OUT THE LINK*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=547891&st=560

























































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*CONVERSION LENSES FOR ALL YOUR IMPALA'S REGAL'S MONTE'S CAPRICE'S CADILLAC'S ASTRO'S BEL AIR'S 4X6 7" ROUND 7X5 SQUARE ALL LENSES SHOWEN ARE "GLASS" WORKING ON 7X5 IN GLASS THOSE I CARRY IN PLEXI GLASS AT THIS TIME FOR THOSE 78' 79' MONTE CARLOS*

*5.5 ROUND GLASS LENSES CROSS REF NUMBER PAR 46*
4000-4040-4412-4413-4419-4435-5001-5006-4421-4537-4551

*4X6 GLASS LENSES CROSS REF NUMBER*
4651-4652-4656-4662-4739-6546-4666

*7X5 PLEXI GLASS*
6054-6059-6052

*NOW CARRY 7" ROUND IN GLASS *









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 25 2010, 07:36 AM~18401516
> *3RD BUSINESS TRANSACTION! VERY PLEASED HOMIE......  ON THE 2008 TUNDRA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* hit me up year make and model *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What about euro headlights for a Regal? Do you have them or mainly bulbs and what not?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 25 2010, 04:58 PM~18406145
> *What about euro headlights for a Regal?  Do you have them or mainly bulbs and what not?
> *



pm sent


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 25 2010, 09:38 AM~18401897
> *sorry to hear that it happens part of the game at least
> your doing it the right away takeing it slow rush jobs never turn out like you want it
> look at the "BRIGHT" side you have a new H.I.D kit waiting to get installed
> *



yea ur right but it would still be nice to have a ride to drive at night with :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 25 2010, 06:57 PM~18407238
> *yea ur right but it would still be nice to have a ride to drive at night with :biggrin:
> *


*It will be out soon all done up with HID headlights & LED tail lights* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: i forgot about the tails :biggrin:


----------



## jrsregal (Dec 16, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR COMPLETE KIT FOR 85 REGAL AND COULD I PUT A SET ON FOR LOW BEAMS AND A SET SET FOR HIGHBEAMS SO WHEN I TURN ON MY HIGHBEAMS ALL FOUR LIGHTS ARE HIDS


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrsregal_@Aug 26 2010, 06:58 AM~18410549
> *HOW MUCH FOR COMPLETE KIT FOR 85 REGAL AND COULD I PUT A SET ON FOR LOW BEAMS AND A SET SET FOR HIGHBEAMS SO WHEN I TURN ON MY HIGHBEAMS ALL FOUR LIGHTS ARE HIDS
> *



*pm sent *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 25 2010, 01:24 PM~18404313
> *  hit me up year make and model
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18414349
> *T
> T
> T
> *



* yukon complete post pic with the headlight/fog lights installed :biggrin: time to do the 60'  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> *What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*
> 
> HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18414897
> * yukon complete post pic with the headlight/fog lights installed  :biggrin: time to do the 60'
> *


My rides in the shop. i pick it up today i hope :biggrin: 

T
T
T


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?*

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





*Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

*contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*
:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 27 2010, 08:39 AM~18420160
> *My rides in the shop. i pick it up today i hope :biggrin:
> 
> T
> ...



*kool post the pic when its ready *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* hooked up my homie JR's mini truck last night*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*just finished up a customer's honda accord 12k standard ballast kit*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 27 2010, 09:13 AM~18420395
> * hooked up my homie JR's mini truck last night
> 
> 
> ...



what type of lights were those?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 27 2010, 04:59 PM~18423694
> *what type of lights were those?
> *



*10k standard ballast*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* hit me up year make and model , Impala conversions , regal, monte carlo , caprice ,cadillac ,bel air , any year make and model ill make it happen great products at great prices let me know, Great feed back I sell only highest quality on the market klick the link check it out  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS THROUGH AUGUST 30TH- SEPTEMBER 6TH SPECIAL RATES ON MULTIPLE KIT ORDERS / GREAT KITS / GREAT FEED BACK / DIRECT WARRANTY  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bagged89dawg*
*THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE TURNED OUT REAL GOOD*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Year make and model kits starting at $89.99*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* FINISHED UP MY HOMIES TAHOE 12K FOG LIGHTS/12K HEADLIGHT STANDARD BALLAST KITS/WIRE RELAY HARNESS*
























[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*L.E.D Bulbs are are now in stock listed below are the bulbs I carry If you bulb size is not listed pm me and Ill see if I can have ordered Note: installing L.E.D bulbs may cause you blinker to flash very fast in this case you will need L.E.D resistor 25w 10ohms these are needed on most newer cars some yukon tahoes escalades havent seen it happen to ol' school prices are listed below any question feel free to call/text/pm*
* T10 SMD-4 lED 194/168 PAIR $12.00 
T10 SMD-9 LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00 
T10 SMD-5LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00
1156/1157/3156/3157 31 LED PAIR $18.00 
3156/3157/1156/1157 48 LED PAIR $23.00
FESTOON HP ( DOME LIGHT ) 31MM PAIRS $15.00 
FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER PAIR $16.00
LED RESISTOR 25W 10OHMS $20.00 SET 
LED RESISTOR 100 6OHMS $20.00 SET 
RELAY HARNESS 9005/9006/H4 $24.99 *
*Bulb Cross Reference T10 smd LED:
W5W 147 152 158 159 161 168 184 192 193 259 280 285 447
464 555 558 585 655 656 657 1250 1251 1252 2450 2652 2921 2825*

* SHIPPING FOR LED BULBS $5.00 FLAT RATE USPS*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

whats the difference between the 12k and the purple blue? I got a 84 olds cutty supreme.. whats the ticket on a kit?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Aug 29 2010, 08:34 PM~18437427
> *whats the difference between the 12k and the purple blue? I got a 84 olds cutty supreme.. whats the ticket on a kit?
> *


* difference is color 12k is just blue and the zb has a small hint of purple kits start at $89.99 plus shipping *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got the 05 Yukon Denali done… Headlight and fogs. 10K lighting.. Thanks George… looks bad ass!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 29 2010, 09:34 AM~18433012
> *L.E.D Bulbs are are now in stock listed below are the bulbs I carry If you bulb size is not listed pm me and Ill see if I can have ordered Note: installing L.E.D bulbs may cause you blinker to flash very fast in this case you will need L.E.D resistor 25w 10ohms these are needed on most newer cars some yukon tahoes escalades havent seen it happen to ol' school prices are listed below any question feel free to call/text/pm
> T10 SMD-4 lED 194/168  PAIR $12.00
> T10 SMD-9 LED 194/168 PAIR $16.00
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 27 2010, 09:10 AM~18420373
> *What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?
> 
> HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied.  The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light.  Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance.  Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like you've been keeping plenty buzzy there jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 30 2010, 04:34 PM~18444427
> *Looks like you've been keeping plenty buzzy there jorge
> *



*great quality speaks for itself 
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I INSTALLED THESE TONIGHT ON HOMEBOY ARMANDO'S TAHOE ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE CHAPTER
PREMIUM STANDARD BALLAST 12K WITH RELAY HARNESS * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*THESE ARE PIC OF MY CUSTOMER'S CAR :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Hit me up with year make and model free shipping on all orders this week


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*multi kit discount with free shipping hit me up year make model*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sup my brotha how u doing? staying busy or what :biggrin: im still waiting on my homie to tell me if they need them.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 31 2010, 08:39 PM~18456853
> *sup my brotha how u doing? staying busy or what :biggrin:  im still waiting on my homie to tell me if they need them.
> *


*im here long term homie let me know when you ready :biggrin:
I've been crazy busy I have alot of customers that come through everyday and i run around to a few shops pushing my products  so far so good *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 31 2010, 08:39 PM~18456853
> *sup my brotha how u doing? staying busy or what :biggrin:  im still waiting on my homie to tell me if they need them.
> *



*the coupe almost out?? post the pic when it hits the streets with the HID'S installed*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 1 2010, 02:40 PM~18462301
> *the coupe almost out?? post the pic when it hits the streets with the HID'S installed
> *



oh for sure. i go and pick it up on the 18th :biggrin: pics pics pics of the ride and the install


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*here's my customers 99' town & country 4,300k standard ballast kit headlight/foglight*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* pm/ text me year make model 206-465-3948 for a quote every bulb size color 
complete conversion lenses available impala's G-body's 7" in round all lenses are glass and have oem look light up the streets in your city stand out from the rest halogen conversion starts at $89.99 / complete sealed beam conversions starting at $155*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

3RD BUSINESS TRANSACTION! VERY PLEASED HOMIE...... ON THE 2008 TUNDRA
















HIT UP THE HOMIE GEORGE! HE WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU  

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*just finished up a customers car 1981 honda accord complete conversion with 5001/5006 lenses 2 sets/ 2 sets of relays / 2 standard ballast hid kits 12k and 3,000k turned out real nice *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*along with a customers AUDI standard ballast 12k*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $89.99 hit me up with a pm*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 2 2010, 11:29 PM~18476367
> *just finished up a customers car 1981 honda accord complete conversion with 5001/5006 lenses 2 sets/ 2 sets of relays / 2 standard ballast hid kits 12k and 3,000k turned out real nice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I INSTALLED THESE TONIGHT ON HOMEBOY ARMANDO'S TAHOE ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE CHAPTER
PREMIUM STANDARD BALLAST 12K WITH RELAY HARNESS * :biggrin: 
















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 27 2010, 09:10 AM~18420373
> *What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?
> 
> HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied.  The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light.  Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance.  Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*THESE ARE PIC OF MY CUSTOMER'S CAR :biggrin: *
































[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Every bulb size color in stock ready to ship kits starting at $89.99 multiple kit order discout pm / text me year make and model highest quality on the market *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* CUSTOMER'S 93 FLEETWOOD ( ALFONSO SUNNYSIDE AUTO SALES ) *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits for every year make and model starting at $89.99 shipped*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* THANK YOU TO ALL OF THOSE THAT HAVE PLACED ORDERS WITH US IM GLAD EVERY ONE IS HAPPY WITH THE PRODUCTS WE ARE SHIPPING OUT ONLY THE HIGHEST QUALITY IS SOLD TO OUR CUSTOMERS THANKS GUYS POST PIC OF THE RIDES WITH OUR PRODUCTS INSTALLED ANY ONE INTERESTED PM ME EVERY BULB SIZE AND COLOR KITS STARTING AT $89.99  :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I now offer a special deal for layitlow members that are interested in hid kits for there ride for the same price choose between slim ballast or standard ballast kit for the same price of $89.99 plus shipping comeplete G body and impala kits $155.00 plus shipping special deal limited time only so shoot me year make and model j have a very large inventory kits ready to ship to your door every bulb size color / fog light kits / street bike / harleys / u name it I have conversion kit just about for anything let me know mulitiple kit order discound $79.99 with (2) plus kits*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T
FOR
A
GOOD DEAL!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 8 2010, 07:29 AM~18514340
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



You ready to do the 60' homie I got your kit ready to go repeat customer discount 
:biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 8 2010, 11:01 AM~18515357
> *You ready to do the 60' homie I got your kit ready to go repeat customer discount
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
i say next week!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 8 2010, 02:13 PM~18517315
> *:0
> i say next week!
> *



:biggrin: *I would like to see the kit on that * :worship:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 8 2010, 04:33 PM~18517987
> *:biggrin: I would like to see the kit on that  :worship:
> *


X1960 :cheesy:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

i need a set for a 99 lincoln town car does that bulb have low beem and high beem. with the brightest out there. is the 89.99 including shipping pm thanks


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Pm me year make and model large inventory every bulb size and color


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 8 2010, 08:22 PM~18520934
> *i need a set for a 99 lincoln town car does that bulb have low beem and high beem. with the brightest out there. is the 89.99 including shipping pm thanks
> *



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*finally got around to hooking up my lady's mustang*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's bronco (shrek) 89' ford bronco 12k standard ballast kit *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ARMANDO ( ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE CHAPTER )*

*PREMIUM STANDARD BALLAST 12K WITH RELAY HARNESS* 
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* CUSTOMER'S 93 FLEETWOOD ( ALFONSO SUNNYSIDE AUTO SALES ) *

































[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*here's my customers 99' town & country 4,300k standard ballast kit headlight/foglight*









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $89.99 every bulb size color instock ready to ship*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 9 2010, 07:35 PM~18528792
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* CUSTOMERS ( ARTHUR ) 97' BUICK LESABER 12K STANDARD BALLAST W/ RELAY HARNESS*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 10 2010, 12:20 PM~18534660
> * CUSTOMERS  ( ARTHUR ) 97' BUICK LESABER 12K STANDARD BALLAST W/ RELAY HARNESS
> 
> 
> ...



Did you do that install on the Valero! :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 10 2010, 03:38 PM~18536252
> *Did you do that install on the Valero!  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


*I live right next door and theres no good light in my driveway after hours install always avaliable for the right price :biggrin: thats why you see almost all my cars at the valero because i just walk next door and take the pic  
let me know when you ready homie I've been crazy busy out here between shop after hours install's and show's but i always have time to hook up the homies*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 9 2010, 11:24 AM~18525445
> *kits starting at $89.99 every bulb size color instock ready to ship
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* my brother's town car * *( jose mr joker Rollerz only seattle chapter )*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

waddup my brotha. sorry i havent got that to you bro. i actually forgot that till i moved the box today, lol sorry bro. i am gonna be real busy at work this week i am even going in on my day off for a full sleeve tomorrow. i will get that out asap. shoot me a pm with the info again please. 

well on a good not we are going this weekend to grab the CADILLAC :biggrin: i will post picks of our trip and the installs on all the lights all the way around


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 12 2010, 09:16 PM~18552086
> *waddup my brotha. sorry i havent got that to you bro. i actually forgot that till i moved the box today, lol sorry bro. i am gonna be real busy at work this week i am even going in on my day off for a full sleeve tomorrow. i will get that out asap. shoot me a pm with the info again please.
> 
> well on a good not we are going this weekend to grab the CADILLAC :biggrin: i will post picks of our trip and the installs on all the lights all the way around
> *


it's all good I know what its like to never have time to wrap things up 
I'll pm you the info as for the cadiilac look forward to seeing it light up the streets 
have your homeboys hit me up. I know someone out there wants to light it up 
I've been real busy out here in the north west staying crazy busy hooking up alot a shop 
by the way Im working on a account so I'm looking into carrying some cce products should know how that's going to go soon.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sweet the more products the better $$$ comes out :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 13 2010, 06:49 AM~18553794
> *sweet the more products the better $$$ comes out :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* CUSTOMER'S 93 FLEETWOOD ( ALFONSO SUNNYSIDE AUTO SALES ) *

































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.





Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?

You've probably already heard from a number of different conversion kits, and close, if not at the top of this list is probably the xenon HID conversion kit. This package offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs in their cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles that you can use. 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps, which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits you in all, including HID xenon conversion kits. This includes a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life so you need not worry about blowing them out on your way home. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, but in this case, for the most part, you get what you paid. This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions to some of the same problems we face. Let us look at the Xenon HID conversion kit and the U.S.. 

Headlamps with HID to HID Xenon conversion kit works better than your standard halogen headlights that are still seen in most cars today and a big reason. It is because, like other HID kits, which uses a lamp that requires no light bulbs produce light. If you look at all the household lamp or halogen lamp filament can see, and over time these filaments begin to deteriorate due to the heat, use and abuse, until finally crashing and breaking the connection that caused light. Instead, hid kits, such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases xenon gas to entirely replace the use of fibers that halogen lamps. This noble gases, xenon and are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

contact info:
Jorge Gutierrez 
206-465-3948
[email protected]*

*Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts / Standard ballast
2x Standard ballast brackets/slim w/zip ties to mount ballast 


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
relay harness is recommended on some suv's below is why
Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Kits ready to ship hit me up year make and model same day shipping*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I OFFER ONLY THE HIGHEST QUALITY ON THE MARKET I HAVE GREAT FEED BACK PM/CALL/TEXT 206 465 3948 JORGE WITH YEAR MAKE AND MODEL KITS STARTING AT $89.99L</span>*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*RED HORMIGA's ride. *












































[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's 2003 ford 12k Premium slim ballast*



















*Installation available all over the Seattle are call text for a quote any time during business hours or after hours *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup my bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 16 2010, 08:27 AM~18582695
> *wassup my bROtha :biggrin:
> *



*same shit different day work work work check out my customer honda accord after market headlights halo with H1 12k standard ballast...one of these days someone is going to post a pic of my asleep under the hood crazy hours late night install's for the homies *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: nice


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 16 2010, 08:39 AM~18582738
> *:wow: nice
> *


*you have the same kit in that shoe box under your bed Danny!!!! :biggrin:*

2 Members: JORGE, *BELLY THE KID*
*I see you homie your mom's kit is sitting on my desk come get it*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*XENON HI BEAM W/ XENON LOW BEAM NOW AVAILABLE ONLY IN BULB SIZE AND COLOR LISTED BELOW $130.00 PLUS SHIPPING COMPLETE WITH BI/XENON RELAY *
*Bi-Xenon High/Low HID Conversion Kit
Available in the following bulb size: H4(9003/HB2), H13(9008), 9007/9004 
Color Temp: 6000K & 8000K*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 16 2010, 09:49 AM~18582796
> *you have the same kit in that shoe box under your bed Danny!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 2 Members: JORGE, BELLY THE KID
> ...



not in that box...thats all my porn :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18584079
> *:biggrin:
> not in that box...thats all my porn :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Kits starting a $89.99 shipped hit me up year make model*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the homie dont play with cheap stuff but got badass deals for the right stuff :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*WE HAVE DONE IT AGAIN JDM SPECIAL 10K PREMIUM SLIM BALLAST LOW BEAM WITH 3K PREMIUM SLIM BALLAST HIGH BEAMS*
*GREAT QUALITY KITS READY TO SHIP DIRECT WARRANTY*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?*


* CONTACT: JORGE GUTIERREZ 
206 465 3948 DIRECT # CALL/TEXT 
[email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's honda accord after market headlights halo with H1 12k standard ballast...one of these days someone is going to post a pic of my asleep under the hood crazy hours late night install's for the homies *
















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HERE'S IT IS THE DEAL YOU ALL BEEN WAITING FOR SPECIAL RUNNING TWO WEEKS ONLY STANDARD BALLAST KITS SHIPPED $79.99 COMPLETE G-BODY/IMPALA CONVERSION KITS $140.00 SHIPPED TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS OFFER HIT ME UP YEAR MAKE AND MODEL GREAT QUALITY AT GREAT PRICE PLENTY OF KITS IN STOCK READY TO SHIP "OFFER ENDS OCTOBER 1ST" *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 17 2010, 12:27 PM~18591365
> *WE HAVE DONE IT AGAIN JDM SPECIAL 10K PREMIUM SLIM BALLAST LOW BEAM WITH 3K PREMIUM SLIM BALLAST HIGH BEAMS
> GREAT QUALITY KITS READY TO SHIP DIRECT WARRANTY
> 
> ...



whats the difference between the slim ballasts and regular ballasts? (besides the size)?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Pm sent *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size & color with the exception of green special order item :biggrin: complete conversion systems *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 17 2010, 09:09 PM~18595338
> * HERE'S IT IS THE DEAL YOU ALL BEEN WAITING FOR SPECIAL RUNNING TWO WEEKS ONLY STANDARD BALLAST KITS SHIPPED $79.99 COMPLETE G-BODY/IMPALA CONVERSION KITS $140.00 SHIPPED TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS OFFER HIT ME UP YEAR MAKE AND MODEL GREAT QUALITY AT GREAT PRICE PLENTY OF KITS IN STOCK READY TO SHIP "OFFER ENDS OCTOBER 1ST"
> *


what standard kits do you have for a 4x6 gbody?? Shipped to 91335???


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 18 2010, 04:00 PM~18599725
> *what standard kits do you have for a 4x6 gbody?? Shipped to 91335???
> *



H4-1 single beam you looking for hid kit only or complete conversion 
let me know $79.99 shipped any color 4300k-12000k for hid alone 
if your looking for complete conversion relay lenses hid kit $140 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*All pm's have been answered feel free to call me anytime today Sunday with any question 206-465-3948 call or text *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's 95 mustang 8k standard ballast kit * Today sunday


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customers Chrysler 300M with 6k standard ballast auto lamp relay* Today sunday


















*customer's 2008 tahoe came back to upgrade bulb color from 8k to 12k*Today sunday


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*hit me up year make and model kits ready to ship*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*last one for today Sunday it's been crazy business today i got the mobile install's on lock :biggrin: 10k Premium slim ballast kit *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID KITS $79.99 PM ME YEAR MAKE MODEL*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped *

*G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped *

*for those that have a standard halogen bulb $79.99 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped*

*SPECIAL OFFERS GOOD TILL OCT. 1ST CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

hey homie.... is there a way to change the projection style light i have in my ride and make it look like the Tahoes?? what whould i have to do?? :0


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 20 2010, 02:39 PM~18613609
> *hey homie.... is there a way to change the projection style light i have in my ride and make it look like the Tahoes?? what whould i have to do?? :0
> 
> 
> ...


check out the truckin magazine the offer different headlight assembly's


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with capacitors 8k fogs 8k headlights*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ANOTHER CLEAN INSTALL ( SUNNYSIDE AUTO) 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT FOG LIGHT WILL BE INSTALLED FRIDAY I WILL POST UPDATED PIC.*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped 

G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped 

for those that have a standard halogen bulb $79.99 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped

SPECIAL OFFERS GOOD TILL OCT. 1ST CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with capacitors 8k fogs 8k headlights kits for chargers 300's magnums starting at $149*









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ANOTHER CLEAN INSTALL ( SUNNYSIDE AUTO) 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT FOG LIGHT WILL BE INSTALLED FRIDAY I WILL POST UPDATED PIC.*
















[/quote]


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey JORGE did that get to u yet? :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18626686
> *hey JORGE did that get to u yet? :biggrin:
> *



*yes it did havent had time to open the package thank you .. been crazy busy out here picked up a few new accounts so have to work while there's business *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 21 2010, 07:54 PM~18627057
> *yes it did havent had time to open the package thank you .. been crazy busy out here picked up a few new accounts so have to work while there's business
> *



now go buy urself a 12 pk and a 99 cent cheeseburger :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ill get around to it :biggrin: you get around to Installing those light in the lac.*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* CUSTOMER'S 93 FLEETWOOD ( ALFONSO SUNNYSIDE AUTO SALES ) *

































[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits for every year make and model hit me up text or pm 206 465 3948*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 22 2010, 03:45 PM~18635129
> *kits for every year make and model hit me up text or pm 206 465 3948
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 22 2010, 07:06 PM~18637082
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's good Danny has the car came back from paint yet ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits for all your low low's*

















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*another late night *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*hit me up with what you need every bulb size color starting at $79.99 shipped*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

will post the pic up tomorrow customs after market HID's have the appointment first thing to do the install....
*ANOTHER CLEAN INSTALL ( SUNNYSIDE AUTO) 8K STANDARD BALLAST KIT FOG LIGHT WILL BE INSTALLED FRIDAY I WILL POST UPDATED PIC.*
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 17 2010, 01:32 AM~18589098
> *the homie dont play with cheap stuff but got badass deals for the right stuff :biggrin:
> *


as u can see i wasnt and still aint jokin,im having to wait till i get the new housings for my car to upgrade mine  

once its done you will know im comin down the road  :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 24 2010, 02:18 AM~18649915
> *as u can see i wasnt and still aint jokin,im having to wait till i get the new housings for my car to upgrade mine
> 
> once its done you will know im comin down the road    :wow:
> *



Come see me when you ready homie you know I'll take care of you how's the ride coming along ..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Business looks good homie! great product, great price!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer had me come back and install a matching set of projector fog lights 8k :biggrin: *


















*tony's colorado & alfonso's fleetwood SUNNYSIDE AUTO SALES *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Sep 24 2010, 07:53 AM~18651070
> *Business looks good homie! great product, great price!
> *



*business is picking up product speaks for it self let me know when you ready to do the rest of the fam's rides :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped 

G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped 

for those that have a standard halogen bulb $79.99 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped

SPECIAL OFFERS GOOD TILL OCT. 1ST CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with capacitors 8k fogs 8k headlights kits for chargers 300's magnums complete headlight fog light kits starting at $249.00*








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> *customer had me come back and install a matching set of projector fog lights 8k :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*another late night *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey bro i was at HORMIGA's house yesterday and his lights are good bro. it was just his euro lens that was broken. it works just fine i checked it all out.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 24 2010, 10:02 PM~18657159
> *hey bro i was at HORMIGA's house yesterday and his lights are good bro. it was just his euro lens that was broken. it works just fine i checked it all out.
> *



Lol yea he hit me up it's going to take more then crashing the car to brake these kits lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for those that are out at night great time to update your headlights great price on great quality standard halogen replacement $79.99 shipped for those that need complete conversion kits $140 shipped offer good till Oct. 1st hit me up year make and model take advantage end of the month sale !!!!! Any question feel free to call text any time 206-464-3948 Jorge *


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

I need a price for a 83 c10 truck everything needed


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Sep 26 2010, 12:08 PM~18665311
> *I need a price for a 83 c10 truck everything needed
> *


pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 25 2010, 09:21 AM~18658728
> *Lol yea he hit me up it's going to take more then crashing the car to brake these kits lol
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*whats up layitlow kits running $79.99 shipped great quality for a great product light up your daily driver 300% more light se the road better at night once you go Xenon HID's you'll never go back to stock lets get your shine on . *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Fog light kits $79.99 shipped :biggrin: 

















[/quote]


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Sep 29 2010, 10:04 PM~18698635
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Whats up Danny how's the ride looking post some pics things out here are moving staying real busy post pic of the cadi with the hid kit installed :biggrin: *


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

need a kit for 81 regal 12k hid thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Sep 30 2010, 01:28 PM~18703641
> *need a kit for 81 regal 12k hid thanks
> *


*$140.00 shipped complete kit relay harness , 4x6 lenses , hid kit can have them shipped first thing in the morning payment info was pm'd * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped 

G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $140.00 shipped 

for those that have a standard halogen bulb $85.00 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped

CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with capacitors 8k fogs 8k headlights kits for chargers 300's magnums complete headlight fog light kits starting at $200.00*








[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin good there bro :thumbsup: 

1000000 times getter than stock


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> Lookin good there bro :thumbsup:
> 
> 1000000 times getter than stock
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR ALSO COMPLETE CONVERSION KITS FOR IMPALAL'S REGAL'S MONTE CARLO'S CADILLAC'S CAPRICE'S PM ME FOR PRICE'S* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those with late model monte carlo's & Bel air's I have one set left of 7" round conversion lenses in glass for H4/9003 bulb conversion $50.00 shipped or complete conversion kit inculding hid kit - relay harness - lenses $150.00 shipped or 4x6 complete conversion kit $140.00 shipped :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that have a standard halogen bulb HID conversion kits $85.00 shipped 9006/9007/9004/H4-9003/h11/9008/h1/h7

HEADLIGHT / FOG LIGHT COMBO SPECIAL PRICE FOR MONTH OF OCT...$200 SHIPPED *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*pm me year make and model great quality on a great product :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customers Truck 4x6 conversion lenses , rely harness , standard ballast 10k kit *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* :biggrin: kits starting at $79.99 *


----------



## lowb22 (Oct 4, 2010)

I need the fog lights with hid...for tahoe 01


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowb22_@Oct 4 2010, 11:38 AM~18732435
> *I need the fog lights with hid...for tahoe 01
> *



pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's have been returned :biggrin: *


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

Good dude to do business with.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fastcar2o3_@Oct 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18735832
> *Good dude to do business with.
> *




looking forward to doing more business with you :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* pm me year make model :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $150.00 shipped 

G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $150.00 shipped 

for those that have a standard halogen bulb $85.00 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped

CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY*
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*


















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HEADLIGHT/FOG LIGHT COMBO SPECIAL $200.00*

















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## MID_WEST_CHOPPER (Aug 2, 2010)

how much for a set for a 64 impala harness and all


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MID_WEST_CHOPPER_@Oct 5 2010, 03:36 PM~18743827
> *how much for a set for a 64 impala harness and all
> *



*$150.00 shipped includes relay harness , oem conversion lenses glass , hid kit any color 4300k-1200k* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: wassup big do how u doing things are tight around here. still lookin for more customers for you lol :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18747468
> *:biggrin: wassup big do how u doing things are tight around here. still lookin for more customers for you lol :biggrin:
> *


* staying busy this is all i do so im out there shop to shop making it happen hows the lac almost ready to hit the streets*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*now carry H6/H6M HID kits for quads $119.99 shipped*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*shoot me year make and model pm or text 206 465 3948 *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 6 2010, 02:19 PM~18752558
> *now carry H6/H6M HID kits for quads $119.99 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: DAMN THOSE TOO NOW. HOW ABOUT ALL THE LIGHTS OUTSIDE MY HOUSE CAN WE DO THOSE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 6 2010, 05:24 PM~18754601
> *:wow:  :wow: DAMN THOSE TOO NOW. HOW ABOUT ALL THE LIGHTS OUTSIDE MY HOUSE CAN WE DO THOSE TOO :biggrin:
> *



*wait till i do my x-mas tree with LED's *:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

you have any for 2007 roadglide harley?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 3 2010, 04:10 PM~18725476
> *customers Truck 4x6 conversion lenses , rely harness , standard ballast 10k kit
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this kit shipped to San Jose, CA 95127

1990 Chevy Suburban


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 6 2010, 06:57 PM~18755624
> *you have any for 2007 roadglide harley?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 7 2010, 01:10 AM~18757897
> *how much for this kit shipped to San Jose, CA 95127
> 
> 1990 Chevy Suburban
> *



PM SENT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT HIT ME UP YEAR MAKE MODELS*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Oct 6 2010, 07:57 PM~18755624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are my homies..... Take care of them George  


George is hella koo...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Oct 7 2010, 11:50 AM~18760590
> *these are my homies..... Take care of them George
> George is hella koo...
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Any kit 4300k-12000k Xenon hid kit starting at $79.99 for special colors add $5.00
deep blue , purple , green , yellow , pink hit me up year make and model *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*bump* :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $150.00 shipped 

G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $150.00 shipped 

for those that have a standard halogen bulb $85.00 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped

CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> * this is my personal truck with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
> *headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*KITS IN STOCK READY TO GO !!!!! HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED*


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

PM PRICE FOR 2010 CAMRY


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 8 2010, 11:04 PM~18771139
> *PM PRICE FOR 2010 CAMRY
> *


*pm sent*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Headlight fog light combo shipped $200 hit me up year make and model *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*For those that placed there orders on Sat. i will have tracking numbers in your inbox's with in the next hour Post office was closed yesterday due to the holiday so no orders went out ...all orders will go out today and will be running one day behind you should all get your kits in by wen.. thanks again for the business :biggrin: *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave: 

pm sent....


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Oct 12 2010, 02:01 PM~18792927
> *:wave:
> 
> pm sent....
> *



*pm returned :h5: *


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 12 2010, 06:17 PM~18795272
> *uffin:
> *



*cant even take a cap off lol :buttkick: daddy be home soon :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 13 2010, 01:22 PM~18801376
> *cant even take a cap off lol  :buttkick: daddy be home soon  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: thats why i got the 3 that werent fucked up off


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 14 2010, 09:28 AM~18809551
> *:uh: thats why i got the 3 that werent fucked up off
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: i finished up you colum has new keys in the ing... ill swap the wheel out when i get up there tonight


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customers Honda 6k standard ballast *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*impala complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $150.00 shipped 

G-Body 80's cadillac complete conversion kit HID kit any color 4300k-12000k 
with relay harness to insure proper volatge to ballast , a set of 2 conversion lenses $150.00 shipped 

for those that have a standard halogen bulb $85.00 shipped & those that have autolamp/day time running lights and need relay with HID kit $100 shipped

CALL/TEXT/PM IF ANY QUESTION ALL KITS COME WITH 6MONTH DIRRECT WARRANTY*
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customers Honda 6k standard ballast *









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with 25k deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*island_rider* Thank you for the business your kit will ship tomorrow ill have tracking number in your inbox by the end of our business day :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 14 2010, 09:00 PM~18815854
> *island_rider Thank you for the business your kit will ship tomorrow ill have tracking number in your inbox by the end of our business day  :biggrin:
> *


*


your order has been shipped tracking info in your inbox :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*premium slim ballast 35w kit* 








*standard ballast 35w kit * 










- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 12 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts 
2x (Slim) 3M Super Adhesive Double Sided Tape. 
Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
*relay harness * 
Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ANDYS CADILLAC ROLLERZ ONLY PREZ. SEATTLE CHAPTER !!!* 

















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TROY CEO OF ROLLEZ * 









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $79.99 pm me with year make and model *


----------



## FOLSOM (Nov 29, 2005)

how much for a 300c + fog?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 16 2010, 07:08 PM~18830113
> *how much for a 300c + fog?
> *



$200 shipped headlight/fog light


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's have been returned quality kits at great price's direct warranty ,give me a call feel free to call with any question 206 465 3948 Jorge I stand behind my product to be the highest quality on the market not "Ebay-Craigslist" products but if your that one looking for "Cheap" kits keep looking for those looking for "Quality" and use only the best pm me or text / call ....

Those that do business with me know im available 7days a week 24 hours a day :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR A 95 FLEETWOOD HID KIT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*



Originally posted by 95WOOD@Oct 18 2010, 12:18 PM~18842504
HOW MUCH FOR A 95 FLEETWOOD HID KIT


Click to expand...

*pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I carry every bulb size color for any year make model , street bike, Quad, old schools conversion kits for all your rides stock halogen conversion starting $79.99 complete conversion cutlass impala cadillac regal starting at $150 70's monte carlo with the 7" round and the 7x6 starting at $165 complete conversion include relay harness hid kit low beam H4 conversion lenses hit me up pm or call text 206 465 3948 Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt KITS IN STOCK READY TO SHIP


----------



## island_rider (Nov 7, 2008)

hey jorge, got my kits the other day like how you ship my lenses seperate that tells me you pay attention to details when shipping out ur product. you were very helpful when it came to any?'s i had on the kit for my cutlass(and i had alot of ?'s) quick to answer or call back when i left message,look forward to doing alot of bussiness with you in the future. thanks again,will post picz as soon as i get'em :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Kits starting at $79.99 / complete conversion starting at $150.00 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by island_rider_@Oct 20 2010, 07:59 PM~18866370
> *hey jorge, got my kits the other day like how you ship my lenses seperate that tells me you pay attention to details when shipping out ur product. you were very helpful when it came to any?'s i had on the kit for my cutlass(and i had alot of ?'s) quick to answer or call back when i left message,look forward to doing alot of bussiness with you in the future. thanks again,will post picz as soon as i get'em :biggrin:
> *



thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*i have two set's of open box specials one set of impala lenses 5.5 round glass h4/9003 conversion oem style $30.00 shipped & a set of 7" round lenses glass h4/9003 conversion even if you dont upgrade to hid right away run a H4/9003 halogen bulb $30.00 shipped open box special pm me for more info * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customers Truck 4x6 conversion lenses , rely harness , standard ballast 10k kit *

















[/quote]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 21 2010, 09:05 AM~18869825
> *:biggrin:  Kits starting at $79.99 / complete conversion starting at $150.00 shipped
> *


ima call you for the price on mine homie,i gta find the new headlight for my passenger side soon though :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 21 2010, 08:06 PM~18875969
> *ima call you for the price on mine homie,i gta find the new headlight for my passenger side soon though :biggrin:
> *



kool :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> *customers Truck 4x6 conversion lenses , rely harness , standard ballast 10k kit *


[/quote]
Whats the price on 2 sets of all that.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats the price on 2 sets of all that.
[/quote]


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*paypal will be up and running 2-3 business days so i will be able to ship same day !!! :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

hey jorge, got my kits the other day like how you ship my lenses seperate that tells me you pay attention to details when shipping out ur product. you were very helpful when it came to any?'s i had on the kit for my cutlass(and i had alot of ?'s) quick to answer or call back when i left message,look forward to doing alot of bussiness with you in the future. thanks again,will post picz as soon as i get'em :biggrin:


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sup brotha, i need my sun glasses to be chillin in here. its too bright :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 24 2010, 07:36 AM~18893143
> *  sup brotha, i need my sun glasses to be chillin in here. its too bright :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

heres a customers car from south carolina lit up all 4 hi and low beam


----------



## wabbit695 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Jorge, I need a conversion kit for all four headlights (replacement lenses/ballasts/HID bulbs/relays included) for a 1973 Chevy Caprice. I can pay via PayPal. Could you please let me know pricing info and if you require anything else from me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 25 2010, 05:33 PM~18906429
> *heres a customers car from south carolina lit up all 4 hi and low beam
> 
> 
> ...



*thanks for posting the pic Tone!! I'll hit you up when you get off work
I tried coudent get them into photobucket* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wabbit695_@Oct 26 2010, 08:25 AM~18911598
> *Hey Jorge, I need a conversion kit for all four headlights (replacement lenses/ballasts/HID bulbs/relays included)  for a 1973 Chevy Caprice.  I can pay via PayPal.  Could you please let me know pricing info and if you require anything else from me?  Thank you in advance.
> *



*pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

for those that don't know *Playboy206* is my little Brother and helps out in the office on his days off work if for any reason you have trouble reaching me feel free to PM him with any question :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18884289
> *paypal  will be up and running 2-3 business days so i will be able to ship same day !!! :biggrin:
> *


u got the paypal ready homie???


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17855031
> *I CARRY EVERY BULB SIZE & COLOR FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHTS OR FOG LIGHTS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM OR E-MAIL [email protected] OR JUST GIVE ME A CALL NOW OFFERING HEADLIGHT CONVERSION FOR THOSE OL'SCHOOL'S CUTLASS MONTE IMPALAS HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR PRICES ARE ON THE COLOR CHART
> 206 465 3948 JORGE CALL/TEXT/E-MAIL/PM ANYTIME
> also have kits for your street bikes single bulb kit or dual bulb kits
> ...


does anything on da headlight harness need to be upgraded to run the hid on a impala ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Oct 26 2010, 09:11 PM~18918799
> *u got the paypal ready homie???
> *



*paypal ready [email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 27 2010, 07:12 AM~18921025
> *does anything on da headlight harness need to be upgraded to run the hid on a impala ?
> *



all you need is the relay harness and your go to go homie $165.00 shipped for complete impala conversion kit low beams oem look to match stock sealed beams :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 27 2010, 05:06 PM~18925312
> *paypal ready  [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


good homie need a 81 regal 12k hids bro :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Oct 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18928673
> *good homie need a 81 regal 12k hids bro :biggrin:
> *



pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*hit me up year make & model i'll pm you a quote* :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

84 buick regal


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Oct 28 2010, 08:36 PM~18936754
> *84 buick regal
> *



pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*4x6 conversion lenses with H4/9003 bulds relay & ballast not shown in pic *

cadillac, capric ,regal ,cutlass , monte carlos , fit many more.....










:biggrin:


I have great feed back very honest fast shipping with confirmation numbers 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557519
feed back link


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Oct 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18928673
> *good homie need a 81 regal 12k hids bro :biggrin:
> *


*kits ready togo when you ready* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*cutlass has H4/9003 12k complete conversion 4x6 kit with relay $150 plus $15.00 shipping*










*caprice has standard conversion kit 9006 $79.99 plus $11.00 shipping*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good morning sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 29 2010, 07:54 AM~18939464
> *good morning sunshine :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: *you remember my name .......sup homie how things on the az side* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 29 2010, 10:22 AM~18940111
> *:cheesy:  you remember my name .......sup homie how things on the az side :biggrin:
> *



same ol thing on my side. how is the weather up in your neck of the wood? starting to get cold up here  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 29 2010, 09:02 PM~18944792
> *same ol thing on my side. how is the weather up in your neck of the wood? starting to get cold up here   :biggrin:
> *




same shit cold wet doesn't help business any hows the cadi coming along any updated pic with the HID's installed


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I have a few set's of LED products that have been sitting in a box under my desk everything must go. $10.00 shipped yellow, orange, red LED's available all out of blue & white also have ultra bright white with blue tint Halogen bulbs $15.00 shipped*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Premium HID kits $79.99 plus $ 10.00 shipping standard Halogen conversion*








*nissan maxima HP Pink*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*$30.00 shipped*









*also Monster Ipod setup $80.00 shipped all 3 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*pm me year make model large order just came in every bulb size color and conversion lenses great prices and safe shipping .... ( I ship just about anything anywhere) :biggrin: " my son is my right hand man he's always in the mix "

feel free to hit me up with any question [email protected],net or by phone 206 465 3948 o just pm me *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ANDYS CADILLAC ROLLERZ ONLY PREZ. SEATTLE CHAPTER !!!* 

















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*paypal ready [email protected]*









:biggrin: READY TO TAKE YOUR ORDER


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I have a few set's of LED products that have been sitting in a box under my desk everything must go. $10.00 shipped yellow, orange, red LED's available all out of blue & white also have ultra bright white with blue tint Halogen bulbs $15.00 shipped*
























































[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 28 2010, 09:05 PM~18937059
> *kits ready togo when you ready :biggrin:
> *


snd the feria homie :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Oct 31 2010, 04:35 PM~18954620
> *snd the feria homie :biggrin:
> *


payment collected your order will ship tomorrow I'll have tracking info in your inbox by end of our business day your package should arrive no later then wen.3rd. 

thank you for the business


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 31 2010, 07:08 PM~18955529
> *payment collected your order will ship tomorrow I'll have tracking info in your inbox by end of our business day your package should arrive no later then wen.3rd.
> 
> thank you for the business
> *


thanks homie regal gona look nice with them hids :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Oct 31 2010, 07:13 PM~18955559
> *thanks homie regal gona look nice with them hids :biggrin:
> *



dont forget to post pics.. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 31 2010, 09:07 PM~18956358
> *dont forget to post pics..  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


i wont homie am take sum


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I have a 9007/9004 10k kit for towncars,navigators,euro 90'd fleetwood, Halogen high beam w/ XENON HID Low beam $85.00 shipped $99 if your car needs relay....
relays are needed if you have "autolamp" "daytime running lights" recommend on all old school"*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Oct 31 2010, 04:35 PM~18954620
> *snd the feria homie :biggrin:
> *



your order has been shipped tracking info in your inbox :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*two set's of LED's for $15.00 shipped for those of you that are looking for alarm LEDS or just accent light for under the dash .. let me know paypal ready ..
EVERY BULB SIZE COLOR HID KITS IN STOCK READY TO SHIP*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*4x6 conversion lenses with H4/9003 bulds relay & ballast not shown in pic *

cadillac, capric ,regal ,cutlass , monte carlos , fit many more.....








:biggrin:
I have great feed back very honest fast shipping with confirmation numbers 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557519
feed back link
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* IPOD SET FOR YOUR CAR $55.00 SHIPPED COMPLETE SET *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

They make a world of difference in these g-bodys


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2010, 08:58 AM~18967047
> *They make a world of difference in these g-bodys
> 
> 
> ...




4x6 complete conversion starting at 150. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pending orders have been shipped tracking info is all in your inbox's :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

04 Honda Pilot 6000K shipped to 66502

Think there a Hi/Low bulb

Prob need a relay harness to bro

Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2010, 10:40 PM~18973264
> *04 Honda Pilot 6000K shipped to 66502
> 
> Think there a Hi/Low bulb
> ...



pm sent no relay needed plenty of power coming out on the stock harness and yes HI/Low bulb :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood1 (Oct 5, 2010)

How much for hi's and the low's for a cadillac fleetwood 1996 send me a pm


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*paypal ready [email protected]*









:biggrin: READY TO TAKE YOUR ORDER
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special $200.00*
















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood1_@Nov 3 2010, 01:00 PM~18976910
> *How much for hi's and the low's for a cadillac fleetwood 1996 send me a pm
> *


*pm sent*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*new inventory every bulb size in stock ....colors that will have to be special order at this time are the green bulbs every thing else in stock headlight/fog light combo $200.00 shipped * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's honda accord after market headlights halo with H1 12k standard ballast...one of these days someone is going to post a pic of my asleep under the hood crazy hours late night install's for the homies light on the left side Xenon HID /right side stock halogen *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

How much for hi's and the low's for a cadillac fleetwood 1996 send me a pm


*my homiez fleetwood 12k standard ballast*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a customers car from south carolina lit up all 4 hi and low beam


















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*also got those kits for the lady's pink/purple in stock ready to ship*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Nov 4 2010, 10:47 AM~18984779
> *:biggrin:
> *



It's that time of the year to improve your visability while your driving at night hit me up 
kits in stock for every year make model


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I have a 9007/9004 12k HID kit with standard ballast customer ordered then called and said he dident have the money to pick it up so for sale it goes this kit fit lincoln towncars , euro fleetwood , dodge , neons, navigators , many more ......older honda's 
asking price shipped $90.00 Halogen high beam with / Xenon HID low beam ready to ship * :biggrin:

note: if your car has daytime running lights / autolamp add $15.00 for the relay


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 5 2010, 08:56 AM~18993556
> * I have a 9007/9004 12k HID kit with standard ballast customer ordered then called and said he dident have the money to pick it up so for sale it goes this kit fit lincoln towncars , euro fleetwood , dodge , neons, navigators , many more ......older honda's
> asking price shipped $90.00 Halogen high beam with / Xenon HID low beam ready to ship  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what color is 12k and whats the price for pick up bro


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Nov 5 2010, 08:36 AM~18993872
> *what color is 12k and whats the price for pick up bro
> *


* Blue , they look real clean homie I'll be in renton in a few hours homie 10-15min from where your at.. *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID standard conversion kit with relay harness 
$105 shipped complete conversion old'school kit starting at $150*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits in stock ready to ship .. we don't only sell complete kits also offer bulb color upgrade .. ballast.. LED eye brows ..LED tail lights / int.. lights *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*FOR THOSE THAT HAVE RECEIVED THERE KITS POST PICS. :biggrin: 
WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE KITS INSTALLED IN THOSE G-BODYS :wow: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *ALL WEEKEND ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED .......
MULTIPLE KIT ORDER'S (2+) KITS STARTING AT $69.99 PLUS SHIPPING FOR STANDARD HALOGEN CONVERSION PM ME YEAR MAKE AND MODEL*


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

what kit would be the same color of a newer escalade? not looking for blue but more like bright white, for a 94 big body with daytime running lights, how much?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Nov 9 2010, 08:07 AM~19024484
> *what kit would be the same color of a newer escalade? not looking for blue but more like bright white, for a 94 big body with daytime running lights, how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*paypal ready [email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* this is my personal truck with deep blue 35w standard ballast 9006 headlight with deep blue 35w standard ballast 880 fog lights with relay harness took me a min. to update my bulb color but here it is finaly done :biggrin: *
*headlight / fog light combo special *


















*special offer complete Headlight / Fog light conversion with relay harness & shipping $180.00*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*<span style='color:red'>Standard Halogen HID conversion kit $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped
"if you car/suv does not have daytime running light/autolamp kit is all you need" 



Standard Halogen HID conversion Kit with Relay $94 plus $11 shipping $ 105 shipped 
" relay recommended if you car/suv has daytime running lights/autolamp & late models"





Standard Halogen HiD fog light conversion $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped 
"fog light do not need relay just plug~n~play"




Headlight/Fog light combo with relay $180 shipped 



conversion kits for ol' schools G-body regal,monte carlo, caprice, cutlass ..
$155 shipped
"relay harness- HID kit -oem style lenses 4x6 4656 "




conversion kits Impala caprice ..5.5 round glass oem style $150. shipped
"relay harness- HID kit-oem style lenses 5.5 round 5000/5001/4000/5001"

any question feel free to give me a call or text 206 465 3948 

Jorge Gutierrez.. sales/tech support
G&M AUTOSPORT
206 465 3948 direct number *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 1 2010, 10:10 PM~18964040
> *4x6 conversion lenses with H4/9003 bulds relay & ballast not shown in pic
> 
> cadillac, capric ,regal ,cutlass , monte carlos , fit many more.....
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 9 2010, 11:09 AM~19025705
> *:thumbsup:
> *



pm sent when ever your ready !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*plenty of kits ready to ship*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Nov 9 2010, 08:07 AM~19024484
> *what kit would be the same color of a newer escalade? not looking for blue but more like bright white, for a 94 big body with daytime running lights, how much?
> *


* KITS INSTOCK READY TO SHIP :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*just finish up this customer suv :biggrin: 12k standard ballast H4/9003 headlight & fog lights  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ALL PM'S RETURNED :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT paypal ready pm me year make and model


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

How about a model T :biggrin: 

just playin,good seller honest cat


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 11 2010, 09:51 PM~19048438
> *How about a model T :biggrin:
> 
> just playin,good seller honest cat
> *



I'll do just about anything that has a batt. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*PAYPAL READY [email protected]*


*I NOW HAVE THE XENON HIGH/LOW BEAM KIT AVALIABLE $149.99 HIGH/LOW KITS I WILL NOT CARRY IN STOCK BUT WILL BE AVAILABLE TO BE SHIP SAME DAY 


- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- High End Digital Slim Ballast: The worlds smallest ballast! 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
- 6 month warranty from G&M autosport 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 
-slim ballast and standard ballast 

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Slim Ballasts/standard ballast 
2x all hardware to mount ballast 

Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
FOR THOSE THAT HAVE DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS LIKE TAHOE'S YUKON ECT. 
& AUTOLAMP 


need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. instock 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. (older models such as IMPALA,REGAL,MONTE CARLO, MANY MORE*

* THE RELAY HARNESS FOR THOSE SUV'S WITH DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS & AUTOLAMP *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

how much would be a kit for a 95 chevy caprice?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

got any 4x6 projectors??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Nov 14 2010, 06:11 PM~19067645
> *how much would be a kit for a 95 chevy caprice?
> *



$90 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 14 2010, 11:07 PM~19070291
> *got any 4x6 projectors??
> *



I do not carry those in stock but I can have them ordered in for you 
projector style lenses do need small modification to fit into housing 
oem style are a direct fit and with projectors you would have to convert all four lenses to match
as for the oem style you just convert low beams let me know what you need I'll take care of you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

all weekend orders have been shipped thank you guy's for the return business 
post pic of your ride's with our product installed thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*<span style='color:red'>Standard Halogen HID conversion kit $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped
"if you car/suv does not have daytime running light/autolamp kit is all you need" 


Standard Halogen HID conversion Kit with Relay $94 plus $11 shipping $ 105 shipped 
" relay recommended if you car/suv has daytime running lights/autolamp & late models"


Standard Halogen HiD fog light conversion $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped 
"fog light do not need relay just plug~n~play"


Headlight/Fog light combo with relay $185 shipped 


conversion kits for ol' schools G-body regal,monte carlo, caprice, cutlass ..
$155 plus shipping 
"relay harness- HID kit -oem style lenses 4x6 4656 "


conversion kits Impala caprice ..5.5 round glass oem style $150. plus shipping 
"relay harness- HID kit-oem style lenses 5.5 round 5000/5001/4000/5001"

any question feel free to give me a call or text 206 465 3948 

Jorge Gutierrez.. sales/tech support
G&M AUTOSPORT
206 465 3948 direct number *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What me cutty's not good enought


HAHAH just playin

Hey can you PM me again about a 04 honda pilot.I musta erased it oops


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2010, 01:29 PM~19074054
> *What me cutty's not good enought
> HAHAH just playin
> 
> ...



info sent :biggrin: need some more side pic of the cutty your looks so much like my lil'brothers everyone thinks its his post up some new pic


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

Ay sukka foo where my car :biggrin: oh n your Sis in law says Wen u gonna put hids in here camry que no ves que esta siega at night time :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 15 2010, 11:10 PM~19079951
> *Ay sukka foo where my car  :biggrin:  oh n your Sis in law says Wen u gonna put hids in here camry que no ves que esta siega at night time :biggrin:
> *



E-mail me some clean pics.. so people can check out the town car :biggrin: 

Tell her Xmas is right around the corner you buy her new lenses I'll hook her up with a crazy bright ass kit so she can see all the cracks in the road :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* GETS DARK REAL EARLY HOOK UP YOUR RIDE HEADLIGHT/FOG LIGHT COMBOS READY TOGO*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 15 2010, 01:29 PM~19074054
> *What me cutty's not good enought
> HAHAH just playin
> 
> ...


* BAGGEDOUT81 YOU WERE MY FIRST CUSTOMER ON LAYITLOW :biggrin: YOUR CAR TURNED OUT TIGHT THANKS AGAIN FOR THE RETURN BUSINESS *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 15 2010, 11:10 PM~19079951
> *Ay sukka foo where my car  :biggrin:  oh n your Sis in law says Wen u gonna put hids in here camry que no ves que esta siega at night time :biggrin:
> *


*HERE YOUR CAR SUKKA *
MY OLDER BROTHER JOSE "JOKER"


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: kits in stock ready to ship


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* another happy customer .. 2003 yukon 12k standard ballast headlights w/relay
3,000k yellow fog light standard ballast :biggrin: ready to ride in the dark *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

All pm's have been returned


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I'VE HAD A FEW PM'S ASKING HOW THE CONVERSION LENSES WORK TO CONVERT A SEALED BEAM INTO A H4 HALOGEN/HID HERE'S A FEW PIC OF HOW THEY LOOK AND THE WAY IT'S SET UP ALL MY KITS ARE PLUG AND PLAY AND YES MY LENSES ARE MADE OF GLASS AND DUE MATCH YOU STOCK LENSES NO PROBLEM FIT RIGHT INTO PLACE NO MODS NEEDED .... NO NEED TO SPEND CRAZY $$ TO DO ALL FOUR LENSES *

4X6 LENSES

































IMPALA/CAPRICE

















RELAY HOOK UP BREAK DOWN


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BEFORE I FORGET I'VE ALSO HAD ALOT OF CUSTOMER CALL AND SAY I CAN GET HID'S AND LENSES ON EBAY/AMAZON FOR CHEAP YOUR CRAZY !! WELL HERE'S THE DEAL WHEN IT COMES TO SELLING A GREAT PRODUCT NO "CHEAP" PRODUCT I HAVE TO SPEND A FEW DOLLARS MORE TO INSURE WHAT I SELL IS GOING TO WORK ..I'VE BOUGHT EBAY/AMAZON LENSES JUST TO HAVE SITTING IN THE OFFICE TO SHOW CUSTOMER WHAT I OFFER TO WHAT YOU PAY FOR ONLINE ..HERE'S TWO PIC. ONE'S ON THE LEFT IS WHAT I OFFER TO MY CUSTOMERS AND ONE'S ON THE RIGHT CAME FROM EBAY & AMAZON LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE FROM EBAY YOU BE THE JUDGE ... LENSES I OFFER ARE A DIRECT FIT NO MODS NEEDED ...ONE'S ON THE RIGHT DONT FIT INTO THE HOUSING IN A G-BODY WITH OUT MODS DUE TO THE BACK HOUSING OF THE OEM BASE BECAUSE OF THE HOLE ...SO LIKE I'VE TOLD THOSE THAT HAVE CALLED ME TALKING CRAZY "YOU LOOKING FOR CHEAP KEEP LOOKING "
"IF YOUR LOOKING FOR QUALITY SPEND YOUR MONEY WITH US WHERE QUALITY MATTERZ" :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Nov 18 2010, 07:57 AM~19100475
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up Danny you ever get around installing that kit in the lac :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 15 2010, 11:10 PM~19079951
> *Ay sukka foo where my car  :biggrin:  oh n your Sis in law says Wen u gonna put hids in here camry que no ves que esta siega at night time :biggrin:
> *



I also have a set of green HID's coming in let me know for your regal :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*<span style='color:red'>Standard Halogen HID conversion kit $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped
"if you car/suv does not have daytime running light/autolamp kit is all you need" 


Standard Halogen HID conversion Kit with Relay $94 plus $11 shipping $ 105 shipped 
" relay recommended if you car/suv has daytime running lights/autolamp & late models"

Standard Halogen HiD fog light conversion $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped 
"fog light do not need relay just plug~n~play"

Headlight/Fog light combo with relay $180 shipped 

conversion kits for ol' schools G-body regal,monte carlo, caprice, cutlass ..
$155 shipped
"relay harness- HID kit -oem style lenses 4x6 4656 "

conversion kits Impala caprice ..5.5 round glass oem style $150. shipped
"relay harness- HID kit-oem style lenses 5.5 round 5000/5001/4000/5001"

any question feel free to give me a call or text 206 465 3948 

Jorge Gutierrez.. sales/tech support
G&M AUTOSPORT
206 465 3948 direct number *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I'VE HAD A FEW PM'S ASKING HOW THE CONVERSION LENSES WORK TO CONVERT A SEALED BEAM INTO A H4 HALOGEN/HID HERE'S A FEW PIC OF HOW THEY LOOK AND THE WAY IT'S SET UP ALL MY KITS ARE PLUG AND PLAY AND YES MY LENSES ARE MADE OF GLASS AND DUE MATCH YOU STOCK LENSES NO PROBLEM FIT RIGHT INTO PLACE NO MODS NEEDED .... NO NEED TO SPEND CRAZY $$ TO DO ALL FOUR LENSES *

4X6 LENSES

















IMPALA/CAPRICE

















RELAY HOOK UP BREAK DOWN 








[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BEFORE I FORGET I'VE ALSO HAD ALOT OF CUSTOMER CALL AND SAY I CAN GET HID'S AND LENSES ON EBAY/AMAZON FOR CHEAP YOUR CRAZY !! WELL HERE'S THE DEAL WHEN IT COMES TO SELLING A GREAT PRODUCT NO "CHEAP" PRODUCT I HAVE TO SPEND A FEW DOLLARS MORE TO INSURE WHAT I SELL IS GOING TO WORK ..I'VE BOUGHT EBAY/AMAZON LENSES JUST TO HAVE SITTING IN THE OFFICE TO SHOW CUSTOMER WHAT I OFFER TO WHAT YOU PAY FOR ONLINE ..HERE'S TWO PIC. ONE'S ON THE LEFT IS WHAT I OFFER TO MY CUSTOMERS AND ONE'S ON THE RIGHT CAME FROM EBAY & AMAZON LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE FROM EBAY YOU BE THE JUDGE ... LENSES I OFFER ARE A DIRECT FIT NO MODS NEEDED ...ONE'S ON THE RIGHT DONT FIT INTO THE HOUSING IN A G-BODY WITH OUT MODS DUE TO THE BACK HOUSING OF THE OEM BASE BECAUSE OF THE HOLE ...SO LIKE I'VE TOLD THOSE THAT HAVE CALLED ME TALKING CRAZY "YOU LOOKING FOR CHEAP KEEP LOOKING "
"IF YOUR LOOKING FOR QUALITY SPEND YOUR MONEY WITH US WHERE QUALITY MATTERZ" :biggrin: *

















[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with capacitors 8k fogs 8k headlights kits for chargers 300's magnums complete headlight fog light kits starting at $180.00*








[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> *BEFORE I FORGET I'VE ALSO HAD ALOT OF CUSTOMER CALL AND SAY I CAN GET HID'S AND LENSES ON EBAY/AMAZON FOR CHEAP YOUR CRAZY !! WELL HERE'S THE DEAL WHEN IT COMES TO SELLING A GREAT PRODUCT NO "CHEAP" PRODUCT I HAVE TO SPEND A FEW DOLLARS MORE TO INSURE WHAT I SELL IS GOING TO WORK ..I'VE BOUGHT EBAY/AMAZON LENSES JUST TO HAVE SITTING IN THE OFFICE TO SHOW CUSTOMER WHAT I OFFER TO WHAT YOU PAY FOR ONLINE ..HERE'S TWO PIC. ONE'S ON THE LEFT IS WHAT I OFFER TO MY CUSTOMERS AND ONE'S ON THE RIGHT CAME FROM EBAY & AMAZON LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE FROM EBAY YOU BE THE JUDGE ... LENSES I OFFER ARE A DIRECT FIT NO MODS NEEDED ...ONE'S ON THE RIGHT DONT FIT INTO THE HOUSING IN A G-BODY WITH OUT MODS DUE TO THE BACK HOUSING OF THE OEM BASE BECAUSE OF THE HOLE ...SO LIKE I'VE TOLD THOSE THAT HAVE CALLED ME TALKING CRAZY "YOU LOOKING FOR CHEAP KEEP LOOKING "
> "IF YOUR LOOKING FOR QUALITY SPEND YOUR MONEY WITH US WHERE QUALITY MATTERZ" :biggrin: *


[/quote]


To ADD

The bulbs sat nice an tight in the housing for me.

HONESTLY your gonna have more of a problem getting the old bezels off to get to the lights.Than actually putting the lights in.

TIP--Spray PB BLATER on the screws an let soak for a few.I used a hand impact to back out my screws worked great.Had to use a craftsman screw out on one tho.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

To ADD

The bulbs sat nice an tight in the housing for me.

HONESTLY your gonna have more of a problem getting the old bezels off to get to the lights.Than actually putting the lights in.

TIP--Spray PB BLATER on the screws an let soak for a few.I used a hand impact to back out my screws worked great.Had to use a craftsman screw out on one tho.
[/quote]


 send me some complete pic of the cutty post them up so people can see how they stand out :biggrin: glad to see your happy with our product


----------



## ssdjoey1904 (Jan 7, 2010)

just paid for a a set of h4 lights and hid kit for a 62 impala,i forgot to write what filiment i wanted, i think im gonna go with the 8k


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssdjoey1904_@Nov 18 2010, 07:05 PM~19105772
> *just paid for a  a set of h4 lights and hid kit for a 62 impala,i forgot to write what filiment i wanted, i think im gonna go with the 8k
> *



your order has been packaged will ship tomorrow :biggrin: thank you for the business 
tracking number will be in your inbox by end of our business day ... look forward to seeing the pic..posted ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ssdjoey1904_@Nov 18 2010, 07:05 PM~19105772
> *just paid for a  a set of h4 lights and hid kit for a 62 impala,i forgot to write what filiment i wanted, i think im gonna go with the 8k
> *



*TRACKING NUMBERS ARE IN YOUR INBOX..POST PICS. OF THE 62' :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all order placed over the weekend will ship first thing monday.. thanks every you for keeping my in business :biggrin:*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with capacitors 8k fogs 8k headlights kits for chargers 300's magnums complete headlight fog light kits starting at $180.00*








:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*it's been a crazy night .. been really busy Im Booked till thurs.. for local install's kits in stock ready to ship for those who are interested. here's a few pic of what i just finished up tonight *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*pm me year make and models*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: READY TO TAKE YOUR ORDER


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* to all my customer here on layitlow post up your ride's with our product installed.. :biggrin: for those local seattle customers today is a good day to post a pic with your HID's blinding in the SNOW :biggrin:" crazy seattle weather snowing of the hook" *

*check us out at:* http://www.facebook.com/Xenonkitsonline


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete HID headlight/fog light kits $180*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

its that time of the year light up the streets in your city pm me with year make and model


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 21 2010, 02:19 PM~19125395
> *complete HID headlight/fog light kits $180
> 
> 
> ...



r those from crazy cutting :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes they are


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*<span style='color:red'>Standard Halogen HID conversion kit $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped
"if you car/suv does not have daytime running light/autolamp kit is all you need" 

Standard Halogen HID conversion Kit with Relay $94 plus $11 shipping $ 105 shipped 
" relay recommended if you car/suv has daytime running lights/autolamp & late models"

Standard Halogen HiD fog light conversion $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped 
"fog light do not need relay just plug~n~play"

Headlight/Fog light combo with relay $180 shipped 

conversion kits for ol' schools G-body regal,monte carlo, caprice, cutlass ..
$155 shipped
"relay harness- HID kit -oem style lenses 4x6 4656 "

conversion kits Impala caprice ..5.5 round glass oem style $150. shipped
"relay harness- HID kit-oem style lenses 5.5 round 5000/5001/4000/5001"

any question feel free to give me a call or text 206 465 3948 

Jorge Gutierrez.. sales/tech support
G&M AUTOSPORT
206 465 3948 direct number *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 23 2010, 09:03 AM~19141693
> *Yes they are
> *


sweet!!! i guess u win...u got ur stuff before i got the lac :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I will carry a few set of OEM fog light housing's for yukon tahoe sierra $129 plus shipping ($15) I will also carry a large selection for OEM headlight housing's and tail light,corner light grill's all OEM parts do to a high demand on these fog lights I know Im going to carry them in stock ready to ship if you need any factory lenses,headlight housing or any part's PM me to see if available 1990 + cars only at this time*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I have a brand new set of 7" glass H4 conversion lenses for your ol'school special offer $45.00 shipped direct fit :biggrin: * (one set left in stock )


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

MY 81 REGAL 12K HIDS    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Nov 24 2010, 07:25 PM~19156918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*thank you for the business look forward to taking care of your homiez ride soon*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*went out to install a kit in the homiez glass house JR from StillLow automotive 11/24/2010*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* It's that season xmas right around the corner pm me year make and models*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Standard Halogen conversion kits $75 shipped "Pm me for price on complete conversion kits" 
black Friday special 6am-12pm (noon) pm me year make model *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

02 f-250 head light and fog light combo? thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 26 2010, 10:26 AM~19168755
> *02 f-250 head light and fog light combo? thanks
> *


*pm sent*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*'83 caddy* you order will ship out tomorrow thank you for your business :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 25 2010, 07:06 PM~19165659
> * Standard Halogen conversion kits $75 shipped  "Pm me for price on complete conversion kits"
> black Friday special 6am-12pm (noon) pm me year make model
> *


Thanks for the deal and good service


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 27 2010, 12:52 AM~19172936
> *'83 caddy you order will ship out tomorrow thank you for your business  :biggrin:
> *


thanks jorge


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 26 2010, 02:15 PM~19169281
> *pm sent
> *


 :wow: ill be in touch with ya shortly


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 27 2010, 08:48 AM~19174639
> *:wow:  ill be in touch with ya shortly
> *



* when ever your ready just give me a ring 206 465 3948 * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's geo prizem Xenon vs. Halogen*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Nov 26 2010, 10:26 PM~19173165
> *thanks jorge
> *



tracking info in your inbox thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

customers car 
complete G-body kits starting at $155 





































   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*went out to install a kit in the homiez glass house JR from StillLow automotive 11/24/2010*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2010, 10:22 PM~19173141
> *Thanks for the deal and good service
> *



if you need a hand when it comes down to the install give me a ring im right around the corner homie thanks again for the business :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*here are two customer's cars done today* :biggrin: 

*89' chrysler new yorker 25k HP purple // complete 4x6 conversion kit 
lenses,hid kit,relay harness ..kits starting at $155 shipped *


















*97' Geo prizem 25k QB deep blue // 9006 with relay harness .. kits starting $110 shipped *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ssdjoey1904* your lenses will ship first thing tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might have another one for ya.Just gonna convince him


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

How much for some 12k hids for 05 Titan n a 95 Nissan 300zx homie???


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 28 2010, 05:10 PM~19184590
> *Might have another one for ya.Just gonna convince him
> 
> 
> ...



let me know when you ready :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*working on something for my little brother :biggrin: he's going to come out lighting up the streets hooking him up with some fresh clear markers little more fine sanding on the edges and ready for install ... hope to have it ready for Xmas " It will be bright"*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 28 2010, 06:21 PM~19185297
> *working on something for my little brother  :biggrin:  he's going to come out lighting up the streets hooking him up with some fresh clear markers little more fine sanding on the edges and ready for install ... hope to have it ready for Xmas " It will be bright"
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin tight :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Nov 28 2010, 05:36 PM~19184803
> *How much for some 12k hids for 05 Titan n a 95 Nissan 300zx homie???
> *



$105 nissan titan shipped with relay harness for autolamp

$90 nissan 300zx shipped no relay needed no autolamp 

Both take 9006 low beam let me know can have out tomorrow :biggrin: 

shipped together $185 save $10 on shipping


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Nov 28 2010, 06:25 PM~19185348
> *thats fuckin tight  :biggrin:
> *



*you better bring me a cheese burger "ME HUNGRY" :biggrin: *


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 28 2010, 06:27 PM~19185380
> *$105 nissan titan shipped with relay harness for autolamp
> 
> $90 nissan 300zx shipped no relay needed no autolamp
> ...


k yea i get em xmaz present lol paypal


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

how much is a kit for a 98 town car?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Nov 29 2010, 01:02 AM~19188159
> *how much is a kit for a 98 town car?
> *



$105 shipped HiD kit any color 4300k-12000k 
premium standard ballast with relay harness for 
your autolamp allows ballast to power up with out a lost of power 
direct voltage from the batt. With relay 
Halogen stock high beam with Xenon hid low beam 
quality kits paypal ready let me know


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Nov 28 2010, 06:44 PM~19185553
> *k yea i get em xmaz present lol paypal
> *



[email protected] 
please inclue phone number when payment is posted :biggrin:


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 29 2010, 09:00 AM~19189126
> *$105 shipped HiD kit any color 4300k-12000k
> premium standard ballast with relay harness for
> your autolamp allows ballast to power up with out a lost of power
> ...



cool bro I'll be getting at you here in the next week to order those :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's what i've been working on for my little brother :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Nov 29 2010, 10:06 AM~19189830
> *cool bro I'll be getting at you here in the next week to order those :biggrin:
> *



Just let me know :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 29 2010, 01:25 PM~19190397
> *Here's what i've been working on for my little brother  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Awww chit.Your gonna have to pm me about that


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's what i've been working on for my little brother :biggrin: *


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 29 2010, 08:02 AM~19189142
> *[email protected]
> please inclue phone number when payment is posted  :biggrin:
> *


i snd u the money homie


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

[/quote]
ey this would look nice on my regal too


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Nov 29 2010, 02:42 PM~19191829
> *i snd u the money homie
> *



Got it :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

nissan titan with relay harness for autolamp

nissan 300zx no relay needed no autolamp 

Both take 9006 low beam let me know can have out tomorrow :biggrin: 

*your order will ship first thing tomorrow i'll pm you tracking number :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Nov 29 2010, 02:44 PM~19191850
> *ey this would look nice on my regal too
> *



wait till im done its going to light up the streets for sure :biggrin: hope my little brother gets good car ins.. (someone is going to run his ass off the road) :buttkick:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*REGAL_81*


* I was able to ship your order today tracking info is in your inbox :biggrin: *


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

I got the ligts today, will post pics after the install tomorrow. uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Nov 29 2010, 05:08 PM~19192940
> *I got the ligts today, will post pics after the install tomorrow. uffin:
> *



*any question im here to help best time to reach me is 7am - 11am im in the office 
after that im under a hood or eating tacos *:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Found the day shoot of the charger I did * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

High quality Xenon HID kits starting at $79 plus shipping $11
safe shipping with tracking number 1-3 business day delivery 
pm me year make and model every bulb size color in stock ready to ship 
feel free to call/text with any question 206-465-3948


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 29 2010, 12:20 PM~19190817
> *Awww chit.Your gonna have to pm me about that
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

got everything installed, very easy, the hardest thing was doing it outside at 34 degrees and windy. uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: post a pic when its dark your going to love rollin on those ultra white's 
thanks again for the business


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

very happy with the product, drove arround town tonight and it's a big difference. here are some before and after. :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

any for my 80 coupe?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Nov 30 2010, 10:59 PM~19207393
> *any for my 80 coupe?
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* pm me year make and model complete conversion kits ready togo * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete conversion kit starting at $155* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ssdjoey1904* package has been delivered post pic's of the 62' :biggrin: 
Delivered, December 01, 2010, 3:05 pm, NATIONAL CITY, CA 91950


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Regal_81* package has been delivered... great Xmas gifts :biggrin: 
Delivered, December 01, 2010, 3:27 pm, SHREVEPORT, LA 71105


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 1 2010, 06:10 PM~19213112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: show off :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my turn :biggrin: 

oh yea the cadi is suposed to be coming home soon then i will post up pics of the HIDs :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 1 2010, 10:13 PM~19216311
> *my turn :biggrin:
> 
> oh yea the cadi is suposed to be coming home soon then i will post up pics of the HIDs :biggrin:
> ...



*lol you crazy Im planning a trip to cali & az im going to have to stop by for some ink... hope i get player price's ..look forward to seeing the cadi with the kit installed * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 1 2010, 10:11 PM~19216290
> *:wow: show off :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*3 Members: JORGE, Mister 76, y928* kits in stock ready to ship great feed back quality kits


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Save shipping cost on two plus kits 
get you crew together... Now carry projector style 
4x6 and 7x6 conversion lenses (glass)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*would like to thank all my LIL customers thank you for keeping very busy with your orders Im glad every one is happy with the product please post pic of the rides with the kits installed thanks again I'm working really hard to bring alot to the table in the year 2011 full line of LED's HID's Conversion lenses projectors, oem style just a large overall inventory ... I have plenty of kits in stock ready to ship every bulb size color ..
feel free to contact me with any question *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* customer's car out of Texas ..Thank you for E-mailing me the pics *


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

ey jorge so for the titan i conect it how i conect to the regal cuz its relay??? n the 300zx jux the bulb???


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Dec 2 2010, 12:56 PM~19220577
> *ey jorge so for the titan i conect it how i conect to the regal cuz its relay??? n the 300zx jux the bulb???
> *



:thumbsup: you got it pretty soon you'll be a pro after all your install's :biggrin: 

titan just like the regal and 300zx bulbs to ballast ballast to harness (remember on the 300zx when you plug it into the ballast and turn on your lights "if it does not turn the HID on just flip the plug on the ballast " and your all good :biggrin: 
you have my number any question just give me a call thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* it's that season of giving ...
Light up the road.... better visability safer drive home at night 
improve your lights by 300% long life span kits starting at $90 shipped 
pm me year make and model*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 1 2010, 11:36 PM~19216523
> *lol you crazy Im planning a trip to cali & az im going to have to stop by for some ink... hope i get player price's ..look forward to seeing the cadi with the kit installed  :biggrin:
> *



i got u bro  u hooked me up so i will return the favor :biggrin: just helping a fellow business man out  :biggrin:  when are you coming out?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 1 2010, 11:37 PM~19216537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 2 2010, 10:36 PM~19225526
> *i got u bro   u hooked me up so i will return the favor :biggrin: just helping a fellow business man out   :biggrin:    when are you coming out?
> *



March/April with work still trying to see how long im going to be need to make sure i leave the right people in the right place's you know ......


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 3 2010, 11:36 AM~19228703
> *March/April with work still trying to see how long im going to be need to make sure i leave the right people in the right place's you know ......
> *



sweet. well just to let u know iam by the ARIZONA, NEVADA border. close to laughlin nv. so if u might be around here let me know i got u bro.  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 3 2010, 01:54 PM~19230100
> *sweet. well just to let u know iam by the ARIZONA, NEVADA border. close to laughlin nv. so if u might be around here let me know i got u bro.   :biggrin:
> *



My stop is to L.A take the fam on vacation, Im going to come home the long way and go around vegas make a stop in az for ink.. :biggrin: head back to Seattle ...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey homie what's the price on those h.I.d lights for a 2001 lincoln town car blue shipped to chicago pm me thanks homie.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Dec 3 2010, 04:41 PM~19231110
> *Hey homie what's the price on those h.I.d lights for a 2001 lincoln town car blue shipped to chicago pm me thanks homie.
> *



pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

kits in stock ready to ship :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

pmd.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 3 2010, 02:59 PM~19230132
> *My stop is to L.A take the fam on vacation, Im going to come home the long way and go around vegas make a stop in az for ink..  :biggrin: head back to Seattle ...
> *



sweet :biggrin: im about 1 1/2 hours away from vegas small detour. u better see if ur ol lady needs any inks so she will be happy too.  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 3 2010, 11:07 PM~19234309
> *sweet :biggrin:  im about 1 1/2 hours away from vegas small detour. u better see if ur ol lady needs any inks so she will be happy too.   :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 3 2010, 01:59 PM~19230132
> *My stop is to L.A take the fam on vacation, Im going to come home the long way and go around vegas make a stop in az for ink..  :biggrin: head back to Seattle ...
> *


dont get deported :rofl:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's have been returned thank you to every one for there order's :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 3 2010, 06:12 PM~19231987
> *pmd.......... :biggrin:
> *



pm returned :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*It's monday ready to roll weekend is over back to business let me know if there's anything i can do for you guys :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

STOCK HALOGEN PIC #1









ULTRA WHITE 6K PIC #2









ULTRA WHITE 6K NIGHT SHOOT PIC #3


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*its Monday back in office ready to get orders shipped ...
Extreme Vision Xenon HID Kits starting at $90 shipped 
w/relay harness for those with "autolamp"/"daytime running lights" $105 shipped 
5.5 round impala complete conversion kit starting at $150 + shipping 
4x6 complete conversion kit G-body starting at $155 + shipping 
bulb replacement $45 shipped / every bulb size color in stock .........

paypal: [email protected] // 206 465 3948 call/text 

paypal ready to take your orders .. now carry projector 4x6 & 7x6 glass housing's*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump :biggrin: *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

2 Members: JORGE, bullet_lok


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 6 2010, 06:50 PM~19257548
> *2 Members: JORGE, bullet_lok
> pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you carnal.  I will post some pictures up for you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Dec 7 2010, 09:04 AM~19262407
> *Thank you carnal.  I will post some pictures up for you
> *



*I'll have tracking info for you by the end of our business day* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*fog light kits starting at $90 shipped *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*paypal ready *









:biggrin: READY TO TAKE YOUR ORDER


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bullet_lok* your order was ship today please allow 2 business day for delivery as soon as i get back into office i'll forward you tracking info :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bullet_lok * tracking info in your inbox and drop that other package we talked about in the mail a few mins. ago for you too :biggrin: thanks again homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*office ready to get orders shipped ...
Extreme Vision Xenon HID Kits starting at $90 shipped 
w/relay harness for those with "autolamp"/"daytime running lights" $105 shipped 
5.5 round impala complete conversion kit starting at $150 + shipping 
4x6 complete conversion kit G-body starting at $155 + shipping 
bulb replacement $45 shipped / every bulb size color in stock .........

paypal: [email protected] // 206 465 3948 call/text 

paypal ready to take your orders .. now carry projector 4x6 & 7x6 glass housing's*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a customer's 04 yukon xl*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*also carry SMD LED eyebrows white/blue these are high quality strips $28 plus shipping *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2 Members: JORGE, bat94chevy* I see you shopping haha you Impala is a few pages back turned out real nice thanks again for the business post a few more pic or you can e-mail them to me and I'll post for you ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* bat94chevy* Pic of the 64' :biggrin: glad your happy with the product


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bump all PM's have been returned*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bullet_lok* you package is Out for Delivery, December 09, 2010, 8:55 am, LAS VEGAS, NV 89119 

Give me a call if you have any question at time of install here to help :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 9 2010, 07:49 PM~19288300
> *:biggrin:
> *



your order will ship tomorrow tracking info will be sent to you by the end of our business day thank you ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*'83 caddy* all four kits will ship tomorrow again thank you for the repeat business tracking info will be sent to your inbox :biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 9 2010, 11:44 PM~19288837
> *'83 caddy  all four kits will ship tomorrow again thank you for the repeat business tracking info will be sent to your inbox  :biggrin:
> *



good talking to you yesteday, will buy more lights later on


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Dec 9 2010, 10:38 PM~19289961
> *good talking to you yesteday, will buy more lights later on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bat94chevy* you tracking number is in your inbox 

thanks again for the repeat business post pic when you install .. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 9 2010, 07:49 PM~19288300
> *:biggrin:
> *



you order will ship today ill have tracking info for you by the end of our business day thanks  post pics.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I know carry the BI-Xenon HI/Low kits at this time i only have 8k in H4 H13 9007 9004 $141 shipped kits come set up with relay proper Hi/Low relay :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size and color below is a basic color chart 3000k-12000k*


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 9 2010, 03:37 PM~19285839
> *bullet_lok you package is Out for Delivery, December 09, 2010, 8:55 am, LAS VEGAS, NV 89119
> 
> Give me a call if you have any question at time of install here to help  :biggrin:
> *



*thank you carnal i got my kit today..i'll hit you up
in the am carnal thank you.
i'll post some pictures for you too.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Alfonso from sunny side auto sales LLC. came back for his fog lights :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Alfonso from sunny side auto sales LLC. came back for his fog lights :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size and color below is a basic color chart 3000k-12000k*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 10 2010, 12:36 PM~19293884
> *you order will ship today ill have tracking info for you by the end of our business day thanks   post pics.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 11 2010, 10:14 AM~19301105
> *:thumbsup:
> *



post pics with your lights installed :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

03 sequoia?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Dec 11 2010, 05:35 PM~19303363
> *03 sequoia?
> *


HID KIT , relay harness any color 4300k-12000k 
$105 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Standard Halogen HID conversion kit $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped
"if you car/suv does not have daytime running light/autolamp kit is all you need" 


Standard Halogen HID conversion Kit with Relay $94 plus $11 shipping $ 105 shipped 
" relay recommended if you car/suv has daytime running lights/autolamp & late models"


Standard Halogen HiD fog light conversion $79 plus $11 shipping $ 90 shipped 
"fog light do not need relay just plug~n~play"


Headlight/Fog light combo with relay $185 shipped 


conversion kits for ol' schools G-body regal,monte carlo, caprice, cutlass ..
$155 plus shipping 
"relay harness- HID kit -oem style lenses 4x6 4656 "


conversion kits Impala caprice ..5.5 round glass oem style $150. plus shipping 
"relay harness- HID kit-oem style lenses 5.5 round 5000/5001/4000/5002/5006"

any question feel free to give me a call or text 206 465 3948 

Jorge Gutierrez.. sales/tech support
G&M AUTOSPORT
206 465 3948 direct number

I now carry projector sytle lenses 4x6 & 7x6  *


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

*JORGE GRACIAS HOMIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Dec 12 2010, 01:32 PM~19308480
> *JORGE GRACIAS HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




* bad ass homie post a pic of complete car so customers can see what they look like on the low low's glad to see your happy with the product :biggrin: *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

still got that jdm special going on?? Pm me if so


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 12 2010, 06:57 PM~19310736
> * bad ass homie post a pic of complete car so customers can see what they look like on the low low's glad to see your happy with the product  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL CARNAL FOR SURE HOMIE...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2010, 09:33 PM~19312340
> *still got that jdm special going on?? Pm me if so
> *




Pm me year make and model I'll take care of you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 12 2010, 09:33 PM~19312340
> *still got that jdm special going on?? Pm me if so
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

JUST GOT MINES IN TODAY...........THNX BRO..WILL BE PLACING THE OTHER ORDER SOON....... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Dec 12 2010, 01:32 PM~19308480
> *JORGE GRACIAS HOMIE</span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>HEY JORGE WHAT IS THE # ON THESE..............I LIKE........... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 28 2010, 12:18 AM~19180709
> *here are two customer's cars done today :biggrin:
> 
> 89' chrysler new yorker 25k HP purple // complete 4x6 conversion kit
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE PURPLES AND BLUE IN 9006...........I LIKE THESE TOO........ :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 05:49 PM~19318319
> *JUST GOT MINES IN TODAY...........THNX BRO..WILL BE PLACING THE OTHER ORDER SOON....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE THANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS :biggrin: I'LL CUT YOU A DEAL ON THE FOG LIGHT KITS :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 06:01 PM~19318446
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE PURPLES AND BLUE IN 9006...........I LIKE THESE TOO........ :wow:
> *



PURPLE 9006 $50 SHIPPED 
DEEP BLUE 25Q QB $50 SHIPPED


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 07:49 PM~19318319
> *JUST GOT MINES IN TODAY...........THNX BRO..WILL BE PLACING THE OTHER ORDER SOON....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


To bad you dont have Orange.That would top off that bad ass machine


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 05:49 PM~19318319
> *JUST GOT MINES IN TODAY...........THNX BRO..WILL BE PLACING THE OTHER ORDER SOON....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 13 2010, 09:12 PM~19320446
> *NICE THANK YOU FOR THE BUSINESS  :biggrin:  I'LL CUT YOU A DEAL ON THE FOG LIGHT KITS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 13 2010, 09:13 PM~19320462
> *PURPLE 9006 $50 SHIPPED
> DEEP BLUE 25Q QB  $50 SHIPPED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2010, 02:21 PM~19325705
> *To bad you dont have Orange.That would top off that bad ass machine
> *


THAT WOULD BE PERFECT............ :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 14 2010, 08:47 PM~19328047
> *THAT WOULD BE PERFECT............ :biggrin:
> *


Guess you could go w/ gold :dunno:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 15 2010, 04:13 AM~19331302
> *Guess you could go w/ gold :dunno:
> *



Goldish yellow would look sick !! With the patterns ...
Let me know when your ready kits ready to ship


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Kits in stock for every year make model send me a pm great prices for great quality every color on the chart for most cars . Save on shipping on multiple kit order 2+ kits save on shipping and I'll shoot you a package deal paypal ready :biggrin: check out my FEED BACK great quality kits Xmas right around the corner !!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Bump for quality kits


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We offer high quality kits at great prices complete conversion kits for all 
old school cars now carry projector lenses in 4x6 and 7x6 housings 
and OEM style 4x6 7x6 5" round impala caprice Cadillac and the 7" round all glass 
pm me year make model kits start at $79 plus shipping headlight fig light combo deals 

Kits instock ready to ship .........paypal ready


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Alfonso from sunny side auto sales LLC. came back for his fog lights :biggrin: *


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Whats the price on a kit and install for a 2008 Mazda 5,, PM me price..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Dec 16 2010, 03:12 PM~19345552
> *Whats the price on a kit and install for a 2008 Mazda 5,, PM me price..
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*JORGE GRACIAS HOMIE* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

2007 tahoe how much for the kit?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 17 2010, 12:48 PM~19353485
> *2007 tahoe how much for the kit?
> *



Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 18 2010, 12:30 AM~19358810
> *
> *




Kits for every year make model light up the old schools


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2006 trailblazer...u got any in stock :cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 08:23 PM~19364542
> *2006 trailblazer...u got any in stock :cheesy:
> *



yes sir 9006 for trailblzer you will need relay harness 

i own a trailblazer myself makes a big diff...

$105 shipped if you have fog lights ill can hook you up $180 shipped 
headlight/foglight/relay harness :biggrin: 

paypalready can shipped first thing monday


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

headlight fog light combo


*2006 dodge charger r/t 8k standard ballast with 8k fogs 8k headlights kits for chargers 300's magnums complete headlight fog light kits starting at $180.00*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* This is my personal truck 03' trailblazer with standard ballast / relay harness *


*complete HID headlight/fog light kits $180*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*PAYPAL READY [email protected]*
*I NOW HAVE THE XENON HIGH/LOW BEAM KIT AVALIABLE $149.99 HIGH/LOW KITS I WILL CARRY IN STOCK WILL BE AVAILABLE TO BE SHIP SAME DAY 
- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
- Improve visibility by up to 300%. 
- Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs. 
- Water & Shock Proof. 
- standard ballast 
- All hardware needed for installation included. 
-Offer both 35w kits & 50w kits 


Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x standard ballast 
2x all hardware to mount ballast 

Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
FOR THOSE THAT HAVE DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS LIKE TAHOE'S YUKON ECT. 
& AUTOLAMP 


need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. instock 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. (older models such as IMPALA,REGAL,MONTE CARLO, MANY MORE*

* THE RELAY HARNESS FOR THOSE SUV'S WITH DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS & AUTOLAMP *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 18 2010, 08:23 PM~19364542
> *2006 trailblazer...u got any in stock :cheesy:
> *



let me know when you ready :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

im gonna get those trailblazer ones...also need 2007 toyota camery


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 05:58 PM~19370203
> *im gonna get those trailblazer ones...also need 2007 toyota camery
> *



H11 kit in stock for the camery :biggrin: 

Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I would like to apologize to all my customer's for the delay retuning your Pm's I had some water damage in my office due to the weather and had to tear down the wall so my office was upside down for the past week I'm all set up and ready to get going on every one's orders .. trying to run the office off of the mobile phone was a crazy but im all set up in another office space please PM me with any question all orders taken in the past few days are on track and all tracking info will be Pm'ed to everyone tonight thank you very much for all the business*


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 11 2010, 08:06 PM~19303955
> *HID KIT , relay harness  any color 4300k-12000k
> $105 shipped
> *


Text me if you can 702-445-0866


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Dec 21 2010, 03:08 AM~19382930
> *Text me if you can 702-445-0866
> *



Text sent :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

ey jorge for the nissan 350z 12 k no relay?? cuz i got u the 12k for a 300zx for xmaz but my bro is gonna sell that one but he gots a 350z


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

whats the diffrence between 35 and 55w


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Dec 21 2010, 01:52 PM~19386257
> *ey jorge for the nissan 350z 12 k no relay?? cuz i got u the 12k for a 300zx for xmaz but my bro is gonna sell that one but he gots a 350z
> *


correct no relay needed :biggrin: post pics


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Dec 21 2010, 09:54 PM~19390473
> *whats the diffrence between 35 and 55w
> *



brightness  you typical kit on the market are 35w still very bright i offer 50w that are super crazy bright let me know what kit your interested in plenty kits in stock ready to ship :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 22 2010, 07:22 AM~19392681
> *:biggrin:
> *


* shoot me a pic when the laq is all done with it's shine on :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Basic kit's starting at $79 plus shipping :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 22 2010, 09:35 AM~19393104
> * shoot me a pic when the laq is all done with it's shine on  :biggrin:
> *


  well u seen the updated pics but as soon as she gets home her new contact lenses are getting put in to change her eye color :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 22 2010, 09:48 PM~19399764
> * well u seen the updated pics but as soon as she gets home her new contact lenses are getting put in to change her eye color :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 18 2010, 09:56 PM~19365103
> *PAYPAL READY [email protected]
> I NOW HAVE THE XENON HIGH/LOW BEAM KIT AVALIABLE $149.99 HIGH/LOW KITS I WILL CARRY IN STOCK  WILL BE AVAILABLE TO BE SHIP SAME DAY
> - HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

12k hids :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TURNED OUT BAD ASS HOMIE FEELS GOOD TO SEE MY CUSTOMERS HAPPY WITH THE PRODUCT THANKS AGAIN FOR POSTING PIC.S


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Dec 23 2010, 06:45 PM~19406255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

yea came it out gud thanks jorge ey u still can get the fillers rite


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Dec 24 2010, 10:29 AM~19411346
> *yea came it out gud thanks jorge ey u still can get the fillers rite
> *


* i got you covered just give me the heads up so i can contact my dealer so they can ship direct to your door.. :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Marry Xmas to all my loyal customers :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

yea i let u knw bout the fillers


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Dec 26 2010, 04:05 PM~19425181
> *yea i let u knw bout the fillers
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Monday... I'm back in the office ready to get the new year started kits starting at $79 plus shipping pm me year make and model.. kits instock ready to ship *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

2 Members: JORGE, *Big Jaycaddie*


Whats up Big Homie ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

12k


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Dec 24 2010, 01:21 PM~19411844
> * i got you covered just give me the heads up so i can contact my dealer so they can ship direct to your door.. :biggrin:
> *



What kinda game you doing here JORGE :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2010, 11:02 AM~19440153
> *What kinda game you doing here JORGE :wow:
> *



I happen to get a new plug on pilar's for G-body/cadi :biggrin: let me know the owner of the business is local to me and offer aftermarket direct fit replacement


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Happy New Year to all .. Time to start fresh 2011 Xenon kits in stock ready to ship for every year make model PalPal ready pm me year make model ...kits starting at $79 plus shipping *

*AFTER*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*standard HID conversion kits $79 plus shipping 

where Quality Matters every bulb size and color great fog light/Headlight specials *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

NOW CARRY BOTH OEM STYLE AND PROJECTOR STYLE LENSES  










WORKING ON SOME LENSES FOR FOR*PLAYBOY206* CUTLASS SOON TO COME OUT CRAZY BRIGHT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*update ... At this time im all out of stock on H4 green HID bulb's they are on my back order but i still have 9005/9006 in green all other color plenty in stock ... *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* kits starting at $79 plus $11 shipping on basic Halogen to Xenon conversion 
in the case relay is needed add $25 please pm me with year make and model ..
Relays recommended for those with "autolamp/daytime running light" most late model's 

contact: Jorge Gutierrez 206 465 3948 call/text any time for qoute ..

email. [email protected] 

check out customers cars at facebook.com/xenonkitsonline*


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

how much for an 2003 Impala and a 1968 Impala Custom?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

what's up jorge, finally had a chance to install my girlfriends lights, the other sets maybe this weekend.


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Wassup bruh..I shot you a pm about some bulbs for my 87 Elco and a kit for my 87 Monte SS front lower turn sig housings. Get at me when you have time bruh

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jan 3 2011, 08:58 PM~19496044
> *how much for an 2003 Impala and a 1968 Impala Custom?
> *


*pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 3 2011, 10:13 PM~19497064
> *Wassup bruh..I shot you a pm about some bulbs for my 87 Elco and a kit for my 87 Monte SS front lower turn sig housings. Get at me when you have time bruh
> 
> Elco Warren
> *




*got your message returned PM *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Jan 3 2011, 09:58 PM~19496895
> *what's up jorge, finally had a chance to install my girlfriends lights, the other sets maybe this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



* real nice your going to be the king of the ULTRA WHITE'S in your city :biggrin: 
when you get around to it could you post a pic of the car in the day i would really like customers to see the cars our kits are being installed in .. thanks hope she loves them *

:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* GREEN HID KIT / at this time i only have 9006/9005 bulbs in green I will have H4 bulbs back in stock 2-3 weeks they are on my back order * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Alfonso from sunny side auto sales LLC. came back for his fog lights :biggrin: *









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> cool bro I'll be getting at you here in the next week to order those :biggrin:
> 
> 
> SEEING HOW THINGS ARE GOING FOR YOU .... KITS INSTOCK READY TOGO


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

got any 4x6 projectors??



*I NOW CARRY 4X6 PROJECTORS IN STOCK*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*What is Xenon HID? What is HID Conversion Kit?

HID is High Intensity Discharge (HID Kit)is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Standard ballast
2x Standard ballast brackets

Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge 
relay harness is recommended on some suv's below is why

Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2011, 02:23 PM~19501783
> *What?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you ready to do the bumper lights on your cutlass


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $79 plus shipping quality kits Extreme Vision Xenon Bulbs*


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

was gud jorge


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

how much for 10k for a 98 eclipse


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Jan 4 2011, 04:14 PM~19502831
> *how much for 10k for a 98 eclipse
> *



*pm sent :biggrin: *


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 4 2011, 10:44 AM~19499799
> *got your message returned PM
> *


Thanks for gettin back with me bruh. Sorry I missed you earlier. I was workin on the rides. I'll shoot you a call in the morn about the 9006 bulbs and lower fog setup. Thanks again......

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*83caddy*


* real nice your going to be the king of the ULTRA WHITE'S in your city :biggrin: 
when you get around to it could you post a pic of the car in the day i would really like customers to see the cars our kits are being installed in .. thanks hope she loves them *

:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*'83caddy thanks again for the repeat business hope to see pic of all four cars with the kits install soon *

* real nice your going to be the king of the ULTRA WHITE'S in your city :biggrin: 
when you get around to it could you post a pic of the car in the day i would really like customers to see the cars our kits are being installed in .. thanks hope she loves them *




































:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for all those of you that have done business with me please take a min.. and post honest feed back .. click the link in the signature thanks again to all the layitlow ryderz for keeping me busy I'm working really hard to insure that the product i sell is the highest Quality on the market I'm working on a official Website for 2011 and have alot of new products coming later this year full line of LED's and and projector style conversion lenses .. :biggrin: *


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I'll come see you when i get back from Afghanistan homie.


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 4 2011, 05:07 PM~19502754
> *kits starting at $79 plus shipping quality kits Extreme Vision Xenon Bulbs
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talkin bout bruh! Pics with full descriptions like this make it easier for us to decide what we want to run. Thanks. Now I have a really good idea of what your 8000k kit looks like together. Sweet!!! Sent you a pm. I'll be getting with you today  

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 5 2011, 01:33 AM~19508477
> *I'll come see you when i get back from Afghanistan homie.
> *



always around .. Be Safe :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 5 2011, 06:03 AM~19508914
> *That's what I'm talkin bout bruh! Pics with full descriptions like this make it easier for us to decide what we want to run. Thanks. Now I have a really good idea of what your 8000k kit looks like together. Sweet!!! Sent you a pm. I'll be getting with you today
> 
> Elco Warren
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

give me a call anytime here to help ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump* :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 4 2011, 04:41 PM~19501925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you ready to do the bumper lights on your cutlass
> *



Ummm,not yet

Kinda got side tracked :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> Ummm,not yet
> 
> Kinda got side tracked :biggrin:
> 
> let me know when you ready :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: *QUALITY KITS*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

how long should this light last before they go out?i bought mine 4months ago and one started blinking and next thing both are gone....i thought it was a fuse but when i put the original bulbe it worked fine.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 6 2011, 12:43 PM~19522136
> *how long should this light last before they go out?i bought mine 4months ago and one started blinking and next thing both are gone....i thought it was a fuse but when i put the original bulbe it worked fine.
> *



HID Bulb lifespan is about 3-5 years under normal use .. 
when you mention blinking sounds to me like lack of power "what kind on car are they installed in? " as for 4 months were ever you bought your kit from they should still be under warranty if they are Bad... 
I would make some call's to where you bought your kit from... 
could be as simple as a relay !! I can brake it down to you on how to test your kit to try to narrow down what it could be ..
below is a little info on why bulb tend to flicker feel free to give me a call im more then happy to help you with any questions 206 465 3948 jorge ..  




Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

*If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.*


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Goodlookin out fam! Thanks for the tech support, explaining in great detail and the hookup on everything. VERY professional, well versed and extremely educated on the entire HID technology. Cant wait to get em and start on all 3 projects. I'll be posting detailed pics up of the install and will have a vid with a clickable link back to you. I'll hit you up for the 2 other 50 watt kits once I finish up these projects. I've been passing the word to all the homies bout the clean "thinking out of the box" work you are doing. Keep up the clean ass work homie!!

Thanks again Jorge!!

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 6 2011, 04:37 PM~19524071
> *Goodlookin out fam! Thanks for the tech support, explaining in great detail and the hookup on everything. VERY professional, well versed and extremely educated on the entire HID technology. Cant wait to get em and start on all 3 projects. I'll be posting detailed pics up of the install and will have a vid with a clickable link back to you. I'll hit you up for the 2 other 50 watt kits once I finish up these projects. I've been passing the word to all the homies bout the clean "thinking out of the box" work you are doing. Keep up the clean ass work homie!!
> 
> Thanks again Jorge!!
> ...



*thank you for the business your kit should be delivered tomorrow and lenses should be a day behind look forward to seeing the product's installed :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bump* :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

89 caprice kit low beams shipped 92311


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jan 6 2011, 11:22 PM~19528240
> *89 caprice kit low beams shipped 92311
> *



*PM SENT*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 6 2011, 05:25 PM~19523450
> *HID Bulb lifespan is about 3-5 years under normal use ..
> when you mention blinking sounds to me like lack of power "what kind on car are they installed in? " as for 4 months were ever you bought your kit from they should still  be under warranty if they are Bad...
> I would make some call's to where you bought your kit from...
> ...


thanks for your imfo.and i think i know what caused my lights to go out....i notice every morning i turn my truck on,the battrey would drag to start.so i took it to the shop and they told me my battery was no good.but after i put the new battery my lights still didnt work.....and somebody had already told me about the relay....my truck is a 2001 chevy suburvan.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2011, 10:42 AM~19530823
> *thanks for your imfo.and i think i know what caused my lights to go out....i notice every morning i turn my truck on,the battrey would drag to start.so i took it to the shop and they told me my battery was no good.but after i put the new battery my lights still didnt work.....and somebody had already told me about the relay....my truck is a 2001 chevy suburvan.
> *



you have the info as a start :biggrin: feel free to give me a call anytime if you have any question's  or need any products in the future


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

PM SENT!

:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jan 7 2011, 11:56 AM~19531473
> *PM SENT!
> 
> :wave:
> *



PM returned


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2001 acura MDX CAR CRAFT AUTOSALES 6k standard ballast kit*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*arthur dacruz cutlass & Caprice complete 4x6 conversion Caprice 8k cutlass 12k*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $79 plus shipping Pm me year make model Quality kit's every bulb size color*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*'83caddy thanks again for the repeat business hope to see pic of all four cars with the kits install soon *

* real nice your going to be the king of the ULTRA WHITE'S in your city :biggrin: 
when you get around to it could you post a pic of the car in the day i would really like customers to see the cars our kits are being installed in .. thanks *




































:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I've had a few people pm me and ask how my relay wire up for the g-body so i took some pic hope this will help answer any questions*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 8 2011, 01:49 PM~19541293
> * I've had a few people pm me and ask how my relay wire up for the g-body so i took some pic hope this will help answer any questions
> 
> 
> ...



bulb in pic is H4 hi/low beam conversion kits will have a 2 pin connector


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt quality Xenon HID kits* :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 9 2011, 09:41 AM~19547056
> *ttt quality Xenon HID kits :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: How's it going Jorge...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 9 2011, 04:55 PM~19549860
> *:thumbsup: How's it going Jorge...
> *



:biggrin: It's going staying busy Im going to start doing what you do "drink 3 cups of coffee and work all night" :rofl: Cant wait for the Shirt's to be done !!! 

I would really like to thank you very much for working on my project and all the Help that you've been through this process Thank you for for the Quality of work & Product 
This year will be a great year for us doing Business together !! 

*inkedcity is back*:worship:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size color In stock HID kits for every year make model old'school 
I got you I carry every conversion housing to convert from sealed beam to HID PM Me 
or feel free to call/text with any question I work around the clock

Contact: Jorge/Sales-Tech Support 206 465 3948 / [email protected] 

Website coming soon :biggrin: early 2011 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID stands for High Intensity Discharge. It is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light provides 300% more light for better visability*. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.

Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?

You've probably already heard of a number of different conversion kits, The xenon HID conversion kit offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs/Better visability for many cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles . 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps (High Intencity Discharge) which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits include a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life span. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions & design for there product . 
such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases vs. filament Halogen. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases "xenon gas" to entirely replace the use of filament's that are used in halogen lamps. The noble gases, xenon are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.

Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Standard ballast/slim ballast 
2x Standard ballast brackets


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- *Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs *
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (8000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
-* Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years* 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 
- Stock color output (4300k-6000k)


relay harness is recommended for those with (DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS "DRL"/ AUTOLAMP)

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

*If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. 
Relay's recommend for most older model cars, trucks, late model cars ..*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

2 Members: JORGE,* bumpin1ohm * 

how you doing Warren how's the project coming along I bought a Domain this morning 
working on a web site should be up and running soon :biggrin: look forward to checking out your vid's with our products


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:11 PM~19552393
> *2 Members: JORGE, bumpin1ohm
> 
> how you doing Warren how's the project coming along I bought a Domain this morning
> ...



Sweet! So glad to hear things are really crackin for you bruh! Man I was in lazy mode today. Chilled with my lady and kicked it. Back on it first thing in the morning tho. Thanks for taking a look into those switchback led's for me. There has to be a way to make em work on the old schools. Aw hell. Im headed out to the shop now. Sshhh! Dont tell my lady I snuck out! :biggrin: LOL

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 9 2011, 10:21 PM~19553132
> *Sweet! So glad to hear things are really crackin for you bruh! Man I was in lazy mode today. Chilled with my lady and kicked it. Back on it first thing in the morning tho. Thanks for taking a look into those switchback led's for me. There has to be a way to make em work on the old schools. Aw hell. Im headed out to the shop now. Sshhh! Dont tell my lady I snuck out!  :biggrin: LOL
> 
> Elco Warren
> *



*Post the pics. of the Kits installed going to top off the cars * :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

do the hid"s work in my 61 impala with the autronic eye?
please pm me if you know thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 AM~19556223
> *do the hid"s work in my 61 impala with the autronic eye?
> please pm me if you know thanks
> *




I've never done one to be honest & with it being auto dim not to sure i know what light your talking about let me look into it i dont want to say yes and sell you something that's not going to work . . i have a few friends at a hot rod shop here local I'll make a few call and even go down there today i'll be in that area and see what i can come up with i'll pm you the info i get ! as long as there's a will theres a way & 12volts :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: *bump* :biggrin:


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks again bruh! Here's a short vid of me runnin my mouth explainin what my next projects are for my Elco AND my SS. I'll be gettin with you for 2 more 50 watt 6000k kits next payday and a set of H-4 conversion housings. YOU GOT THIS ISH ON LOCK FAM!!!!

Let me tell my layitlow family this. Jorge is with you 1000% of the way for tech support. Bruh has chopped it up with me and helped me out at 3am in the morn on a few occasions!! Now thats fully standing behind the product. Ive spent close to $400 with him and still will be back for more kits and led's. Thanks again bruh! :biggrin: Ive passed the word on to all my dogs and my youtube vids will have links back to you.

Please excuse the borin vid. My pc is trippin and I cant edit shit right now  







I'll post a new vid as I get things crackin to show folks how truley "PLUG AND PLAY" the kits really are. 

Elco Warren


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19559102
> *Thanks again bruh! Here's a short vid of me runnin my mouth explainin what my next projects are for my Elco AND my SS. I'll be gettin with you for 2 more 50 watt 6000k kits next payday and a set of H-4 conversion housings. YOU GOT THIS ISH ON LOCK FAM!!!!
> 
> Let me tell my layitlow family this. Jorge is with you 1000% of the way for tech support. Bruh has chopped it up with me and helped me out at 3am in the morn on a few occasions!! Now thats fully standing behind the product. Ive spent close to $400 with him and still will be back for more kits and led's. Thanks again bruh! :biggrin: Ive passed the word on to all my dogs and my youtube vids will have links back to you.
> ...



:thumbsup: 4:50 - 10:10 :worship: G&M Autosport got the game on lock !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thank you all for the Business layitlow keeping me very busy WebSite will be up soon .. all pm's have been returned If any one has any question feel free to give me a call 206 465 3948 call/text anytime *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish we had some snow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 12 2011, 02:41 PM~19577194
> *I wish we had some snow....  :thumbsup:
> *



*not when you have to go out and work in it * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*5 SMD L.E.D 194 bulbs ( truck could have used a wash ) :biggrin:*

*Halogen 194*









*5 SMD L.E.D on the LEFT stock 194 on the right*









*5 SMD L.E.D 194 bulbs*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BUMP KITS STARTING AT $79 PLUS SHIPPING *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*couple of E-mail pic that our customer's sent in

2003 escalade standard ballast 12k w/relay harness *










*2008 ford ranger standard ballast 10k *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

$250 shipped...........





possible trade for a few kits for my rides...

1960 & 1966 imps


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I MITE HAVE TO GET SUM 8K KIT FOR MY 90 LAC TO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

regal bak then











regal rite now wit 12k hids :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Jan 13 2011, 06:45 PM~19590243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* I always like to see customer's cars lighting up the streets * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size color In stock HID kits for every year make model old'school 
I got you I carry every conversion housing to convert from sealed beam to HID PM Me 
or feel free to call/text with any question I work around the clock

Contact: Jorge/Sales-Tech Support 206 465 3948 / [email protected] 

Website coming soon :biggrin: early 2011 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*couple of E-mail pic that our customer's sent in

2003 escalade standard ballast 12k w/relay harness *








*2008 ford ranger standard ballast 10k *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Before:*










*after:*











*Complete 4x6 low beam conversion starting at $165 plus shipping * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bump :biggrin: *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can i do orange?are they illegal? well for the orange ones


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 15 2011, 04:56 PM~19606230
> *can i do orange?are they illegal? well for the orange ones
> *


purple/pink,qb blue, green and im sure orange are illegal...however DOT walked in the warehouse one time and said we couldnt sell qb blue or purple but said green is legal but cops dont know that and they still ticket you

as for us stopping to sell those,yeah right people ask for them all the time and we warn them and they know prior to buying them and they still insisit on buying them..


squid,get yourself some 6k or 8k youll be happy you did.  

jorge if your interested in wholesale,pm me as im sure no one in your area can give you my price on hid kits or leds guaranteed


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2011, 04:07 PM~19606282
> *purple/pink,qb blue, green and im sure orange are illegal...however DOT walked in the warehouse one time and said we couldnt sell qb blue or purple but said green is legal but cops dont know that and they still ticket you
> 
> as for us stopping to sell those,yeah right people ask for them all the time and we warn them and they know prior to buying them and they still insisit on buying them..
> ...


thanks bro! 
i want some but meh got no job got no money 
thanks for the input tho! do you know if its a fix it ticket or a fine ticket?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 15 2011, 01:56 PM~19606230
> *can i do orange?are they illegal? well for the orange ones
> *



no orange on the market "Yet" best thing to do is use conversion lenses's with the amber LED (194) in the city light let me know when you ready :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 15 2011, 02:07 PM~19606282
> *purple/pink,qb blue, green and im sure orange are illegal...however DOT walked in the warehouse one time and said we couldnt sell qb blue or purple but said green is legal but cops dont know that and they still ticket you
> 
> as for us stopping to sell those,yeah right people ask for them all the time and we warn them and they know prior to buying them and they still insisit on buying them..
> ...



Gracias Homie , But I've been Putting my own Kits together for many year's now *Quality is a hard thing to find* But Im always willing to check out new product as for LED's would be nice to deal with someone in the U.S :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*working with my little brother on getting his car all done this week so everyone can see the all four housing's and bumper lights on :biggrin: *


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Wassup bruh. Started installing the 50 watt kit on the SS after work this morning. Imma get with you later this week to finish the SS' headlights and fog setup off. Working on the Elco's 35 watt, 8000k "Cateye" hid kit as well. My painless wiring harness came in for the highbeams and I will be done wiring em up later today. Thanks again for the extra wires with the plastic harness. I just found the low beam power on the factory plug and swapped the spades around on the plastic block. Piece of cake! :biggrin: Here's a lil vid






Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 15 2011, 03:20 PM~19606666
> *working with my little brother on getting his car all done this week so everyone can see the all four housing's and bumper lights on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 15 2011, 03:20 PM~19606667
> *Wassup bruh. Started installing the 50 watt kit on the SS after work this morning.  Imma get with you later this week to finish the SS' headlights and fog setup off. Working on the Elco's 35 watt, 8000k "Cateye" hid kit as well. My painless wiring harness came in for the highbeams and I will be done wiring em up later today. Thanks again for the extra wires with the plastic harness. I just found the low beam power on the factory plug and swapped the spades around on the plastic block. Piece of cake!  :biggrin: Here's a lil vid
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:* Get your shine on Big Homie let me know if there's any thing i can help you with you know im up all night and work around the clock*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks again bruh! Here's a short vid of me runnin my mouth explainin what my next projects are for my Elco AND my SS. I'll be gettin with you for 2 more 50 watt 6000k kits next payday and a set of H-4 conversion housings. YOU GOT THIS ISH ON LOCK FAM!!!!

Let me tell my layitlow family this. Jorge is with you 1000% of the way for tech support. Bruh has chopped it up with me and helped me out at 3am in the morn on a few occasions!! Now thats fully standing behind the product. Ive spent close to $400 with him and still will be back for more kits and led's. Thanks again bruh! :biggrin: Ive passed the word on to all my dogs and my youtube vids will have links back to you.

Please excuse the borin vid. My pc is trippin and I cant edit shit right now  





I'll post a new vid as I get things crackin to show folks how truley "PLUG AND PLAY" the kits really are. 

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ttt kits starting at $79 plus shipping * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*so i made some time today to work on my little brother's cutlass check it out *


* I installed Projector style lenses with 3x 50w 8k kits car has total of 6 standard Ballast 2x Relay harness's and alot of Work :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete Low beam conversion kits starting at $165 plus shipping
Impala Round OEM style lenses 4x6 OEM style lenses low beam kit 

Basic plug n play conversion $79 plus shipping 

HID Kit with relay harness $99 as package plus shipping 

Relay harness $24.99 plus shipping 

Xenon HID bulb replacement $39.99 plus shipping special color's 3000k QB purple / pink / Green add $10 *


HID kits $79 is our Online price Reg price kits start at $89.99 
all WA state Res. subject to sales Tax ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 16 2011, 12:56 PM~19611927
> *so i made some time today to work on my little brother's cutlass check it out
> I installed Projector style lenses with 3x 50w 8k kits car has total of 6 standard Ballast 2x Relay harness's and alot of Work  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Jesus thats crazy :biggrin: 

Bout ready to run outa room behind them bulbs soon w/ mounting 3 ballasts huh?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 16 2011, 03:35 PM~19613449
> *Jesus thats crazy :biggrin:
> 
> Bout ready to run outa room behind them bulbs soon w/ mounting 3 ballasts huh?
> *



*little project we been working on almost ready for the streets still need's togo to my older brother for paint .. :biggrin:  should be out this summer you'll see him rollin thats for sure as for space I got this i custom made a base for all the ballast behind the header panel facing in so that it looks stock and i can have access *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Wassup bruh. Started installing the 50 watt kit on the SS after work this morning. Imma get with you later this week to finish the SS' headlights and fog setup off. Working on the Elco's 35 watt, 8000k "Cateye" hid kit as well. My painless wiring harness came in for the highbeams and I will be done wiring em up later today. Thanks again for the extra wires with the plastic harness. I just found the low beam power on the factory plug and swapped the spades around on the plastic block. Piece of cake! :biggrin: Here's a lil vid






Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*so i made some time today to work on my little brother's cutlass check it out *
* I installed Projector style lenses with 3x 50w 8k kits car has total of 6 standard Ballast 2x Relay harness's and alot of Work :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*GIVE US A CALL WE STAND BEHIND OUR PRODUCT 100% GREAT QUALITY*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Mando* 
your order will ship today I'll have trackig info for you by the end 
of my business day.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete conversion kits for:
Impala- Regal- Monte Carlo- caprice -Cutlass -Cadillac ...

sealed beam model 

$175 Shipped includes 

Voltage relay harness 

HID Kit any color 4300k-12000k 

Low beam conversion lenses (oem style) 

conversion lenses will match your high sealed beams .. price does not include 

7x6 / 7" round housing's for those size's add $20.00 

Basic conversion kit w/out relay $93 shipped any color 4300k-12000k 

HID kit with relay harness autolamp/daytimerunning light $117 shipped *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BIG MARC*

Here are the green bulbs that you have been waiting for ... 
your order is complete for both cars let me know when your ready ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for those that have been asking I have one more set of green H4 bulb's two more set's will come in late next week * :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow: 




> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 18 2011, 11:12 PM~19636230
> *BIG MARC
> 
> Here are the green bulbs that you have been waiting for ...
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I had alot of customer's ask me how hard is it to install the complete conversion system here's a break down hope this help its all plug and play *


































*result*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*mandoemex*
Your order is in route UPS should arrive Monday .. tracking info in your inbox

*Bumpin1ohm*
order was shipped today tracking info in your inbox thank you for the repeat business

*BIG Marc*
order was also shipped today tracking info in your inbox you'll be real happy with the product 

Any Question guys feel free to call/text anytime thank you for you Business look forward to lighting up all your family's rides fellow club members and riders .....


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 19 2011, 08:09 PM~19643560
> *
> Bumpin1ohm
> order was shipped today tracking info in your inbox thank you for the repeat business
> ...



Sweet!! Just got off work and Im wiring up the painless setup. Cleaning up all the other wires also and running everything thru wire loom. Thanks again for the excellent customer service bruh. All I need now is some amber 194's for the turn sigs. Hmmm. I might need the load equalizers if I run the led's as turn sigs. I hate the "hyper flash" look....Keep me posted on the ambers bruh. Imma snatch some from the local shop for now. Cant wait to get everything in!!

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 20 2011, 05:51 AM~19647429
> *Sweet!! Just got off work and Im wiring up the painless setup. Cleaning up all the other wires also and running everything thru wire loom. Thanks again for the excellent customer service bruh. All I need now is some amber 194's for the turn sigs. Hmmm. I might need the load equalizers if I run the led's as turn sigs. I hate the "hyper flash" look....Keep me posted on the ambers bruh. Imma snatch some from the local shop for now. Cant wait to get everything in!!
> 
> Elco Warren
> *


Forward me some Pics. when It's all done :biggrin: ... :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv312/anthony1986_2007/photo34-1.jpg[/i

u got this for sale now


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 19 2011, 10:11 AM~19638941
> *.jpg[/img]
> 
> result
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Jan 20 2011, 06:47 PM~19653788
> *
> *



let me know we can do yours too :biggrin:


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

Already I got my 12 k from u how u going to do it for mine ???


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Jan 20 2011, 09:06 PM~19655448
> *Already I got my 12 k from u how u going to do it for mine ???
> *




Fly me out here !!! J/k

very easy to do same set up as the low beam's I sent you 
only they will run everytime you run your low beam you bumper
light will too we can run the off the facorty harness you did not plug in when 
you installed the low beam because with that really you only used that one side 
very easy if your interested give me a ring in the Morning 
I'll break it down to you !!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT

4 blinding Hood rats from a mile away :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID stands for High Intensity Discharge. It is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light provides 300% more light for better visability*. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.



Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Standard ballast/slim ballast 
2x Standard ballast brackets
Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- *Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs *
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (8000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
-* Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years* 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 
- Stock color output (4300k-6000k)

relay harness is recommended for those with (DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS "DRL"/ AUTOLAMP)

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

*If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. 
Relay's recommend for most older model cars, trucks, late model cars ..*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2011, 05:59 PM~19589630
> *I MITE HAVE TO GET SUM 8K KIT FOR MY 90 LAC TO BRO :biggrin:
> *



your order for the Lexus will be ready as soon as your package arrives at my office .. 
let me know if you would like to add the kit for the 90' to your order :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BIG MARC*

TRACKED YOUR PACKAGE WILL ARRIVE TODAY ... USPS.COM 


*BUMPIN1OHM*
YOUR PACKAGE WILL ARRIVE TODAY AS WELL..USPS.COM 


*MANDOMEX*
YOUR PACKAGE WILL ARRIVE MONDAY UPS.COM


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue* 




















*5 SMD LED*









*4 SMD LED*











*Shipping starts at $4.00/save money on shipping add them to your order of HID's *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Kits for every year make model in stock ready to ship headlights/fog lights/LED's*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 21 2011, 12:12 AM~19656337
> *TTT
> 
> 4 blinding Hood rats from a mile away :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Excellent service,excellent product and excellent oncall 24/7 customer support to help troubleshoot and walk you thru step by step.Thanks Jorge you really stand by your product and customer service is over and beyond hands down.Nobody left in the industry that will answer the phones and take care of you even after you have purchaseds their product.I bought two sets already and will be grabbing a 3rd shortly.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:




















Lowrider pics coming tomorrow,got wore out shoving these fat fingers in a confined space.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 21 2011, 06:03 PM~19662816
> *Excellent service,excellent product and excellent oncall 24/7 customer support to help troubleshoot and walk you thru step by step.Thanks Jorge you really stand by your product and customer service is over and beyond hands down.Nobody left in the industry that will answer the phones and take care of you even after you have purchaseds their product.I bought two sets already and will be grabbing a 3rd shortly.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



*thank you for the business .... :biggrin: time to post the old school with them green HID bulbs installed :wow: *


----------



## R8RIVLIFE (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats the price on an HID conversion for a 93 caprice? im thinkin about gettin clear headlights and want to get HIDs to make it look good. I was also wondering if i go with a smoked clear headlight how will that effect the look of the HIDs?


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19662816
> *Excellent service,excellent product and excellent oncall 24/7 customer support to help troubleshoot and walk you thru step by step.Thanks Jorge you really stand by your product and customer service is over and beyond hands down.Nobody left in the industry that will answer the phones and take care of you even after you have purchaseds their product.*



x1000+!!! :biggrin: 

Jorge has called to check on me to make sure Im 200% good with everythng. Text pages, emails and phone calls right away! SHips out right away with signature conformation! Thats wassup. Ive picked up 4 kits, (50 watt), led's, and extra bulbs from him and have passed the word on to all the homies. 100% stand up guy. Bro Im extrememly happy with the product. Where others have slept, you've picked theie slack and kept things moving. Preciate all the help and suggestions and stuff...Got the last package yesterday. Hooking it all up this weekend....

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R8RIVLIFE_@Jan 22 2011, 12:38 AM~19665487
> *Whats the price on an HID conversion for a 93 caprice? im thinkin about gettin clear headlights and want to get HIDs to make it look good.  I was also wondering if i go with a smoked clear headlight how will that effect the look of the HIDs?
> *



*pm sent * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BIG MARC*
Excellent service,excellent product and excellent oncall 24/7 customer support to help troubleshoot and walk you thru step by step.Thanks Jorge you really stand by your product and customer service is over and beyond hands down.Nobody left in the industry that will answer the phones and take care of you even after you have purchaseds their product.I bought two sets already and will be grabbing a 3rd shortly.








> x1000+!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Jorge has called to check on me to make sure Im 200% good with everythng. Text pages, emails and phone calls right away! SHips out right away with signature conformation! Thats wassup. Ive picked up 4 kits, (50 watt), led's, and extra bulbs from him and have passed the word on to all the homies. 100% stand up guy. Bro Im extrememly happy with the product. Where others have slept, you've picked theie slack and kept things moving. Preciate all the help and suggestions and stuff...Got the last package yesterday. Hooking it all up this weekend....
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*H4-1 GREEN BULBS NOw in stock* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* My son need's everyones Help....*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 22 2011, 06:27 PM~19668238
> * My son need's everyones Help....
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19669314
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



*your kit ships first thing Monday I'll pm you tracking info ... *


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Gettin ready to shine..

:biggrin: 

Led's and HID's are warming up...Hint of blue. 6000k is like really white. The respray will be silver and the pure white should flow nicely againts the paint. Interior gauge leds are the 194 blue, and the shift console is hyperwhite. I should have did the blue. Its all good. Ill order a set later...Click photo for short vid of them warming up. I added a relay to power the highs and lows at the same time. Quads on them ho's!!! Working on the relay/fused toggle switch for the lower fogs. Gonna BUST on dem haterz in 2011..Preciate ALL the help fam..

6000k 50watt big ballast. These photos dont do the kit justice. CLEAN!!





Buckets need alignment...











Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19670559
> *Gettin ready to shine..
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



* Thats bad ass brother .. thank you very much for all the love ... project is coming out "Bright" haha if there's anything else i can do for you let me know :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> Excellent service,excellent product and excellent oncall 24/7 customer support to help troubleshoot and walk you thru step by step.Thanks Jorge you really stand by your product and customer service is over and beyond hands down.Nobody left in the industry that will answer the phones and take care of you even after you have purchaseds their product.I bought two sets already and will be grabbing a 3rd shortly.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> x1000+!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Jorge has called to check on me to make sure Im 200% good with everythng. Text pages, emails and phone calls right away! SHips out right away with signature conformation! Thats wassup. Ive picked up 4 kits, (50 watt), led's, and extra bulbs from him and have passed the word on to all the homies. 100% stand up guy. Bro Im extrememly happy with the product. Where others have slept, you've picked theie slack and kept things moving. Preciate all the help and suggestions and stuff...Got the last package yesterday. Hooking it all up this weekend....
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 22 2011, 09:45 PM~19669359
> *your kit ships first thing Monday I'll pm you tracking info ...
> *


COOL THANKS, GOOD BUSINESS MAN RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 09:29 PM~19671090
> *COOL THANKS, GOOD BUSINESS MAN RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Light up the streets when you rollin at night (car shown is my personal LS400)*









[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Sat.-Sunday's ordes will ship first thing tomorrow all tracking info will be PM'd to everyone that placed orders over the weekend ! Thank you to everyone for the all business and positive feedback*


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

How's it going Jorge... Your stickers are going out tomorrow bro, Artwork is almost done and will be ready to start printing within the next two days.

Thanks bro...


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

GRACIAS HOMIE THEY LOOK GREAT..








































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 23 2011, 10:39 PM~19679878
> *How's it going Jorge... Your stickers are going out tomorrow bro, Artwork is almost done and will be ready to start printing within the next two days.
> 
> Thanks bro...
> *



*thank you Jesse.. cant wait for the hoodie's and shirts its cold out here in seattle* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Jan 24 2011, 04:32 AM~19680601
> *GRACIAS HOMIE THEY LOOK GREAT..
> 
> 
> ...




thank you for posting the Pics... I PM'd you a quote for the Honda ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good homie,lookin really good,glad to see business is good for you


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 24 2011, 10:40 AM~19682511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:* Now thats sexy !! glad your happy with the turn out * :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's my ultra white 5SMD LED vs. Halogen *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* affordable kits Great Quality light up your city *

complete conversion kits 4x6 or 5.3/4 round for impala's $160 plus $15 shipping so $175 shipped 

basic hid kit $79 plus $13 shipping 

with relay harness $104 plus $13 shipping 

any color 4300k-12000k deep blue/purple/pink - colors add $10.00 (Green $15) 


multiple kit order (2+) I'll hook you guys up $70 per kit plus shipping !!

CONTACT: Jorge Gutierrez call/text/email for a quote 206 465 3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* quick update due to a miss communication I'm now out of stock of Relay's till late next week I have a couple here on my desk for complete conversion kits but theres only a hand full ... I'll update as soon as Relays make it in ..

every thing else is still banging ... pm me with year make model for a quote*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 09:29 PM~19671090
> *COOL THANKS, GOOD BUSINESS MAN RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *



*your order shipped out today tracking info in your inbox thanks again*


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

So your complete conversion kit for impalas includes what? Im confused the kit I bout for my MC didnt need relays


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 24 2011, 06:19 PM~19686709
> *So your complete conversion kit for impalas includes what? Im confused the kit I bout for my MC didnt need relays
> *



HID KIT any color 4300k-12000k / conversion Lenses OEM style / Relay harness ..is to insure constent 12v. to the ballast because of the electrical system in the old school's dont run 100% 12v at all time's and with out relay will cause ballast to have a lost of power and cause bulb to flicker or just not turn on.....
Highly recommended ....for any car with autolamp/daytime running lights and late model cars...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID stands for High Intensity Discharge. It is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light provides 300% more light for better visability*. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.
Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Standard ballast/slim ballast 
2x Standard ballast brackets
Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- *Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs *
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (8000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
-* Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years* 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 
- Stock color output (4300k-6000k)

relay harness is recommended for those with (DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS "DRL"/ AUTOLAMP)

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

*If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. 
Relay's recommend for most older model cars, trucks, late model cars ..*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> > Excellent service,excellent product and excellent oncall 24/7 customer support to help troubleshoot and walk you thru step by step.Thanks Jorge you really stand by your product and customer service is over and beyond hands down.Nobody left in the industry that will answer the phones and take care of you even after you have purchaseds their product.I bought two sets already and will be grabbing a 3rd shortly.
> >
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> >
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue* 

















*5 SMD LED*









*4 SMD LED*








*Shipping starts at $4.00/save money on shipping add them to your order of HID's *

*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's my ultra white 5SMD LED vs. Halogen *


----------



## ghettostarz (Nov 9, 2009)

how much for 79 monte carlo kit......  i been wanting 2 put these light on for a minute


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettostarz_@Jan 25 2011, 12:50 AM~19690760
> *how much for 79 monte carlo kit......  i been wanting 2 put these light on for a minute
> *



*PM SENT :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* My son is now head of marketing *


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 25 2011, 04:56 PM~19696455
> * My son is now head of marketing
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 26 2011, 01:08 PM~19704166
> *:thumbsup:
> *




how you doing jesse :h5: everything looking good .....


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for those that have been asking if the LED 194/168 fit direct into the socket here's a few pics $16 pair plus $4 shipping / $16 pair save $4 by adding to your HID kit order .. *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's have been returned last quote was sent out a min. ago thank you very much for all those interested in my line of HID's Great Quality .. Tech support .. Im here long term thanks again for all the business/repeat business from all my loyal Layitlow customers..* :biggrin:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

*MONEY HAS BEEN SEND JORGE CHECK YOUR PAYPAL.BRO
THANKS AGAIN * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Jan 27 2011, 01:08 AM~19710678
> *MONEY HAS BEEN SEND JORGE CHECK YOUR PAYPAL.BRO
> THANKS AGAIN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*order will ship today I'll forward you tracking # by the end of my business day *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19669314
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



*Expected Delivery Date: January 27, 2011 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Signature Confirmation™
Status: Out for Delivery

Your item is out for delivery on January 27, 2011 in COLUMBUS, GA 31907.*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bumpin1ohm*

*your new order has been shipped will arrive Sat .. thanks again for keeping me real busy tracking info in your inbox :biggrin:*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*These LED's are the 5SMD 194/168 ultra white / Blue *












































LED price sheet 2011 all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair 

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size and color in stock ready to ship !!! update Relay harness's will arrive middle of next week at this time Im OUT OF STOCK for those that would like to buy complete conversion kits Lenses/Hid kits still can ship same day :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*facebook.com/xenonkitsonline check out customers car !!* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*These LED's are the 5SMD 194/168 ultra white / Blue *












































LED price sheet 2011 all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair 

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JORGE, bumpin1ohm


your Order is in route .. sent you something to play with over the weekend* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

complete conversion kits for:
Impala- Regal- Monte Carlo- caprice -Cutlass -Cadillac ...many more 

sealed beam model $175 Shipped includes: 

Voltage relay harness 

HID Kit any color 4300k-12000k 

Low beam conversion lenses (oem style) direct fit 

conversion lenses will match your high sealed beams .. price does not include 

7x6 / 7" round housing's for those size's add $20.00 



Basic conversion kit w/out relay $93 shipped any color 4300k-12000k 

basic conversion kit w/Relay $117 shipped any color 4300k-12000k 
( relay harness recommended for those with autolamp/daytimerunning )


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

every bulb size and color in stock ready to ship !!! *update Relay harness's will arrive middle of next week at this time Im OUT OF STOCK * for those that would like to buy complete conversion kits Lenses/Hid kits still can ship same day :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> *MONEY HAS BEEN SEND JORGE CHECK YOUR PAYPAL.BRO
> THANKS AGAIN * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassapening my brotha :biggrin: staying busy??? looks like it...keep that shit up bro


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 28 2011, 08:01 AM~19721577
> *wassapening my brotha :biggrin: staying busy??? looks like it...keep that shit up bro
> *



* It's been busy brother thats for sure Product speaks for it self .. hows the project coming along ?? ever get around to installing those lights... * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BULLET_ LOK 

tracked your package notice it has been delivered any question brother give me a call when you go to install .* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*daoriginator64 

Your package was ship today please allow 2-3 business days for package to arrive thanks agin for the business  :biggrin: *


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Jorge you have a package as well bro... Plenty of stickers to practice with :biggrin: 


I'm working on your screens for your shirts & Hoodies right now, and will get you a pic as soon as I get the first sample printed.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:52 AM~19722672
> *Jorge you have a package as well bro... Plenty of stickers to practice with  :biggrin:
> I'm working on your screens for your shirts & Hoodies right now, and will get you a pic as soon as I get the first sample printed.
> *



*stickers came in look real nice great quality :biggrin: I did the front rear and 2 small ones I'll post up the pics for you tonight when i get home The truck there on is in the garage once the website is done I'll hit the streets .... should be this week I took this quick one in the morning from the office window !!

gracias for all the hard work By the way my old man said he looks forward to seeing his design.. *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

gonna have to scoop up some hid's from you soon.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 29 2011, 08:37 AM~19729603
> *PM sent
> *



PM returned :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 AM~19729683
> *gonna have to scoop up some hid's from you soon.
> *



Those I have instock ready to ship !!!! Every bulb size and color for every year make model


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 29 2011, 11:32 AM~19729875
> *PM returned  :biggrin:
> *


The 2 bar zenith style bolts to the knock off.Gona have to make some kinda pocket for the lights an batteries to sit in that fits in the adapter


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 29 2011, 09:38 AM~19729891
> *The 2 bar zenith style bolts to the knock off.Gona have to make some kinda pocket for the lights an batteries to sit in that fits in the adapter
> 
> 
> ...




Let me do a little research on this ...
I'm going to find a small batt pack that can kick on a LED 
with a wireless control to be able to shut the LED off/on 
I'll PM you by the end of my business day


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 29 2011, 11:34 AM~19729881
> *Those I have instock ready to ship !!!! Every bulb size and color for every year make model
> *


  lets get this other deal done so i can get some more money together. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2011, 12:12 PM~19730750
> * lets get this other deal done so i can get some more money together. :biggrin:
> *



soon as they get back to me .... far as that deal goes i have to wait for them to let me know if your phones are available to pick up ...


HID's I can ship you out today :biggrin:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 28 2011, 09:05 AM~19721951
> *BULLET_ LOK
> 
> tracked your package notice it has been delivered any question brother give me a call when you go to install  . :biggrin:
> *



























*THANKS AGAIN HOMIE.I WILL POST PICTURES OF THE HONDA LATERS..*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Jan 30 2011, 12:41 AM~19735535
> *
> 
> 
> ...




* turned out real Nice Bullet look forward to seeing the Honda :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 28 2011, 10:52 AM~19722672
> *Jorge you have a package as well bro... Plenty of stickers to practice with  :biggrin:
> I'm working on your screens for your shirts & Hoodies right now, and will get you a pic as soon as I get the first sample printed.
> *




*Jesse I was able to get the back window sticker no problem :biggrin: great quality these do stick and stay on bad ass adhesive hahahah here's a few pics .. how we doing on the Shirts almost ready ! cant wait to see them printed :wow: 
I'll take better pics once the truck hits the road still working on some last details before WebSite hits the internet... Thanks again Jesse *


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Got the housings in bruh. Thanks again for the excellent service and fast shipping. That what sets you above the rest doggy..Believe me...We customers appreciate the hard work and dedication....

I got the kids this weekend so I couldnt get much done. But here's a lil vid of the Elco's lo beam setup...
35 watt slim ballast, 8000k H-1 bulbs, Jorges H-4 OEM Housings






Hi beams are goin in today. That relay kit makes it simple....

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 30 2011, 11:02 AM~19737133
> *Got the housings in bruh. Thanks again for the excellent service and fast shipping. That what sets you above the rest doggy..Believe me...We customers appreciate the hard work and dedication....
> 
> I got the kids this weekend so I couldnt get much done. But here's a lil vid of the Elco's lo beam setup...
> ...


* Thank you for all the Business Warren you have some bad ass rides that are about to shine on them hatterz in Moreno Valley ! thanks you for all the love im real happy to see you enjoy working with our product if there's anything else i can do for you let me know you have my number locked in your phone you know i work around the clock big homie* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*here's one of my customers 2005 honda pilot standard ballast 35w 10k installed this morning :biggrin: *


























*another customers car this morning upgraded to LED lic plate lights :biggrin: *


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

How much for a conversion kit for the high and low beams for a 86 Chevy Caprice.. Thankz.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 30 2011, 06:09 PM~19740109
> *How much for a conversion kit for the high and low beams for a 86 Chevy Caprice.. Thankz.
> *




pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Made a little time today to finish installing the LED's in my personal truck check it out :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 30 2011, 05:40 PM~19738751
> *here's one of my customers 2005 honda pilot standard ballast 35w 10k installed this morning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my next victim,little sis honda just like it.

Get at me


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i am suposed to be buying an suv within the next couple of weeks. i will need that hook up on it  as soon as i get it i will let you know what it is for sure :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 30 2011, 08:17 PM~19741457
> *Thats my next victim,little sis honda just like it.
> 
> Get at me
> *



$90 shipped let me know plenty in stock :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 30 2011, 08:31 PM~19741614
> *i am suposed to be buying an suv within the next couple of weeks. i will need that hook up on it   as soon as i get it i will let  you know what it is for sure :biggrin:
> *



Lets do it you know were to reach me :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_Lok & BIG MARC ....


your orders were shipped today !! I'll pm you tracking info by the end of my business day thanks again for the repeat business ...*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

>


[/quote]
:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good homie
[/quote]


*Same Bulb color that was shipped to you Brother :biggrin: *

post the pics after your install [/B]


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> *Same Bulb color that was shipped to you Brother  :biggrin:
> 
> post the pics after your install *
> [/b]


hell yeah those look good i cant wait to install them and i will post some pics fo sho


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue* 


















*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR white only 

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR white only 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00
[/quote]


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Trucks lookin ILL bruh! Reminds me of my old VW. I had blue LED's all thru it. Peeps would trip out when I hit the alarm and the interior glowed....

Got the low beam set installed. I also installed a Painles 30802 high beam wiring kit so I can run hi and low at the same time (like stock) if needed. I'll install the high beam hid housings and ballast in the morn after work..



















Wired the painless high beam kit up..










And now with the pull of the stalk, I can run Highs and lows. I'll install the highbeam hid kit after work in the morning...




























Anybody intrested in runnin quads can check the Painless kit out here--->PAINLESS 30802 HIGHBEAM KIT

EDITING A VID OF THE INSTALL NOW....

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*All tracking numbers for everyones orders have been sent to inbox's thanks again guys *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 31 2011, 06:21 PM~19749890
> *Trucks lookin ILL bruh! Reminds me of my old VW. I had blue LED's all thru it. Peeps would trip out when I hit the alarm and the interior glowed....
> 
> Got the low beam set installed. I also installed a Painles 30802 high beam wiring kit so I can run hi and low at the same time (like stock) if needed. I'll install the high beam hid housings and ballast in the morn after work..
> ...




bad ass brother .. look forward to hooking up your whole crew with kits ..
im working on setting up an account for those painless kits so that i can offer that to my customers ... :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Jan 30 2011, 11:02 AM~19737133
> *Got the housings in bruh. Thanks again for the excellent service and fast shipping. That what sets you above the rest doggy..Believe me...We customers appreciate the hard work and dedication....
> 
> I got the kids this weekend so I couldnt get much done. But here's a lil vid of the Elco's lo beam setup...
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue* 


















*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR white only 

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR white only 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

got my lights today jorge! thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 31 2011, 07:38 PM~19750936
> *got my lights today jorge! thanks
> *



*thanks again for the business .. post the pics when you get it all modified :biggrin: *


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jan 31 2011, 08:21 PM~19750720
> *bad ass brother .. look forward to hooking up your whole crew with kits ..
> im working on setting up an account for those painless kits so that i can offer that to my customers ...  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks doggy!! I swear that relay is a piece of cake to make bruh. Its nothing. I'll prolly pick one up and hit the electronic spot up and see about parts for the homies. Here's a vid of it hooked up. What a huuuuuge difference in lighting bruh. I take the same road home after work in the morn(3:30 am). I saw shiz Ive never seen before traveling that road. LOL!!! This is the 35 watt kit. Wait till I shine on em with your 50 watt kit in 6000k AND with the H-7 fogs in 50 watt. Blangin!!!






Thanks again for the EXCELLENT customer service fam! I'' keep posting pics as I get the kits installed. Doing the highbeams 35 watt setup on the El today. Then finishing off the 50 6000k kits and fogs on the SS...Stay tuned

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Feb 1 2011, 03:08 AM~19754309
> *Thanks doggy!! I swear that relay is a piece of cake to make bruh. Its nothing. I'll prolly pick one up and hit the electronic spot up and see about parts for the homies. Here's a vid of it hooked up. What a huuuuuge difference in lighting bruh. I take the same road home after work in the morn(3:30 am). I saw shiz Ive never seen before traveling that road. LOL!!! This is the 35 watt kit. Wait till I shine on em with your 50 watt kit in 6000k AND with the H-7 fogs in 50 watt. Blangin!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*elco warren ... always getting down on them vid's would like to say thank you for all the business Im glad you happy with everything I've shipped out too you ..
thanks again for the break down 101 on HID Install ... :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a customers car (troy) i did last night ...AUDI*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*JUST BOUGHT MY 3RD SET,JORGE ONCE AGAIN WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE SURE I GOT EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.I ORDERED YESTERDAY @ NOON GOT HERE 8:30 THIS MORNING.THIS SET IS FOR MY HD ROADGLIDE...FOR THOSE THAT RIDE BIKES I HIGHLY SUGGEST GETTING HIDs SO YOU CAN BE SEEN DAY OR NIGHT,MAY JUST SAVE YOUR LIFE.

JORGE A1 SERVICE AND CUSTOMER SUPPORT!!!GIVE ME A WEEK OR SO FOR PICS CUZZ I NEED TO PULL FRONT END APART FOR STEREO AS WELL.*


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

*JORGE I PM'D YOU THE TRACKING #..BRO THANKS AGAIN*.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Feb 1 2011, 10:30 AM~19756262
> *JORGE I PM'D YOU THE TRACKING #..BRO THANKS AGAIN.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



gracias homie !! :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:58 AM~19756449
> *Happy Birthday
> *




*thank you tony :biggrin: just another day in in the wonderful world of Jorge ! hahah 

you order will be ready for pick up or delivery on Thurs.  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all PM's have been returned if any one has any question feel free to give me a call 206 465 3948 jorge *


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*JUST BOUGHT MY 3RD SET,JORGE ONCE AGAIN WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE SURE I GOT EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.I ORDERED YESTERDAY @ NOON GOT HERE 8:30 THIS MORNING.THIS SET IS FOR MY HD ROADGLIDE...FOR THOSE THAT RIDE BIKES I HIGHLY SUGGEST GETTING HIDs SO YOU CAN BE SEEN DAY OR NIGHT,MAY JUST SAVE YOUR LIFE.

JORGE A1 SERVICE AND CUSTOMER SUPPORT!!!GIVE ME A WEEK OR SO FOR PICS CUZZ I NEED TO PULL FRONT END APART FOR STEREO AS WELL.*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> *JUST BOUGHT MY 3RD SET,JORGE ONCE AGAIN WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE SURE I GOT EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.I ORDERED YESTERDAY @ NOON GOT HERE 8:30 THIS MORNING.THIS SET IS FOR MY HD ROADGLIDE...FOR THOSE THAT RIDE BIKES I HIGHLY SUGGEST GETTING HIDs SO YOU CAN BE SEEN DAY OR NIGHT,MAY JUST SAVE YOUR LIFE.
> 
> JORGE A1 SERVICE AND CUSTOMER SUPPORT!!!GIVE ME A WEEK OR SO FOR PICS CUZZ I NEED TO PULL FRONT END APART FOR STEREO AS WELL.*
> 
> ...


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

87 Monte SS




























Blue 194 5 led setup. Light was glowin like crazy off the chrome and polished aluminum. Flows nicely with my digital gauges :biggrin: 














































Not the best pic but you get the idea.

Jorge keeps it 100%!!!!! Ive picked up 4 hid kits, extra bulbs and 4 sets of oem housings from Jorge. All shipped out on time and even rushed to me so I could have em in time for my saturday projects. 100% stand behind his product and full customer service and support to get us up and shinin. Ive spread the word to all my G body riders and Chevy fam about Jorges customer service and dedication to his craft. Keep up the good work fam.. Both of my rides are outfitted nicely with Jorges kits and I'll be back for my Malibu setup soon. Thanks for the flyers also. They will be posted up in the windows at all the shows I hit up this spring and Summer.

The "Iroc King" sportin your setup in 50 watt 6000k











And "The Blue Carpet Treatment" sportin 8000k










Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_LOk 

Detailed Results:

Out for Delivery, February 02, 2011, 9:06 am, LAS VEGAS, NV 89119*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> THANKS AGAIN HOMIE.I WILL POST PICTURES OF THE HONDA LATERS..[/size][/color][/font][/i][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: post pic of the LED's so people can check it out !! I just tracked your package shows still out for delivery


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Available Color Temperature:*

*3,000K - Yellow (additional $10)

4,300k - Stock Halogen
6,000K - Crystal ultra White 
8,000K - Crystal Blue / Sky Blue
10,000K - Aqua Blue
12,000k - Blue 

25,000k - QB Deep Blue (additional $10)
25,000k - HP purple ( additional $10)
25,000k - HR pink ( additional $10)
25,000k - HJ GREEN (additional $15)*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*LED price sheet 2011*


*G&M AUTOSPORT NOW OFFER'S LED's BULB AVAILABLE 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR WHITE/BLUE

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR WHITE/BLUE

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR WHITE/RED/AMBER

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR WHITE/RED/AMBER

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR WHITE

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR WHITE

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

SHIPPING STARTS AT $4.00 USPS CONTACT: 206 465 3948 JORGE*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I ALSO CARRY HIGH QUALITY SLIM BALLAST FOR STREET BIKE HARLEY DAVIDSON & QUADS KITS STARTING AT $109 PLUS SHIPPING *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BASIC CONVERSION KITS STARTING AT $79 PLUS SHIPPING *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*E-MAIL JUST CAME IN THAT MY RELAY ORDER WILL BE IN BY THIS WEEKEND / EARLY NEXT WEEK ...COMPLETE KITS WILL BE READY TO SHIP IF ALL GOES WELL BY EARLY NEXT WEEK I WILL PM EVERY ONE THAT IS WAITING ON MY BACK ORDER TO COME IN.. :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Made some more time to finish my brothers daily driver (playboy206) Blue int. LEDS* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

www.xenonkitsonline.com



http://www.xenonkitsonline.com/

now up and running .. still working on the check out !! so that orders can be taking on the website should all be up and running real soon thank you every one very much for keeping me busy all the support & helping my business grow online... I will continue to provide great customer service & Quality products ... :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Im just waiting on the call to pick up my shipment and complete conversion kits will be ready to ship ... Basic conversion HID kits in stock Ready to ship today .. we are just waiting on our relay shipment !! Any day now .. 

thank you for being patient *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 3 2011, 12:29 PM~19777464
> * Im just waiting on the call to pick up my shipment and complete conversion kits will be ready to ship ... Basic conversion HID kits in stock Ready to ship today .. we are just waiting on our relay shipment !! Any day now ..
> 
> thank you for being patient
> *


:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Doin it BIG now chief


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 3 2011, 01:30 PM~19778771
> *Doin it BIG now chief
> *



*we working our way up ... Im here long term let me know when you ready to do the pilot *


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

price for a hid kit for my 1963 impala? shipped to chicago, 60660?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 3 2011, 04:51 PM~19780337
> *price for a hid kit for my 1963 impala? shipped to chicago, 60660?
> *



*pm sent *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2011, 08:42 PM~19782929
> *:biggrin:
> *




What's up Danny hope all is good in your end !!!


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

keep up the good work jorge :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Feb 3 2011, 09:08 PM~19783276
> *keep up the good work jorge :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thank you !!!


*My shipment should be coming in any day Orders will be able to ship complete this coming week 
there was a mis communication on my behalf that delayed my shipment 

Every bulb color & conversion lenses are in stock wainting on Relay harness and power supply shipment !!*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that do not have autolamp/daytime running lights kits instock ready to ship $79 plus shipping :biggrin: every bulb size and color *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 3 2011, 05:22 PM~19779656
> *we working our way up ... Im here long term let me know when you ready to do the pilot
> *


Bet,its cold as a bitch out here right now


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 4 2011, 02:10 AM~19785146
> *Bet,its cold as a bitch out here right now
> *



* I have nothing but rain out here in Seattle once the weather clears up it will be time to shine again :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19783254
> *What's up Danny hope all is good in your end !!!
> *



yes sir!!!! all is great till my tax money runs out hahaha...we are going to check out a few suv in vegas tomorrow so i will shoot u a text of what we get. so you can get my pacage ready.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

$ sent!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 4 2011, 09:09 AM~19786730
> *yes sir!!!! all is great till my tax money runs out hahaha...we  are going to check out a few suv in vegas tomorrow so i will shoot u a text of what we get. so you can get my pacage ready.
> *



Will do brother just let me know plenty kits in stock ... :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 4 2011, 09:56 AM~19787049
> *$ sent!
> 
> *



your order will ship today I'll forward you tracking info by the end of my business day thanks again please allow 2-3 business days for order to arrive ... :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that do not have autolamp/daytime running lights kits instock ready to ship $79 plus shipping every bulb size and color*


*My shipment should be coming early next week Orders will be able to ship complete this coming week .. I say Mid week
there was a mis communication on my behalf that delayed my shipment 

Every bulb color & conversion lenses are in stock wainting on Relay harness and power supply shipment !! 

thank you for all those that are being patient I will have everything ready to go next week one way or another Like I've told you guys over the phone and via PM I will accept payment once order is complete and ready to ship 

I carry the highest Quality on the market my product thats out there speaks for it's self .. once my shipment comes in and your orders are ship you will be very happy with the product that you have been waiting for ... check out my feed back well worth the wait !!!! thanks again to every one *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*jesse inkedcity*

your order has been shipped !! ups please allow 3 business days for order to arrive !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*update ..... I've been on/off the phone with my supplier working on getting my power suppy & relays in.. Everything should make it Early this week Mid Week at the latest.. 

All basic kits that do not have autolamp/daytime running lights/old school's are in stock and ready to ship.. every bulb size and color in stock ... *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* customer's Acura basic standard ballast kit 8k installed 2/4/2011 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR available in 6k ultra white 25k blue* 











*LED price sheet 2011 :biggrin: all LED are in ultra white 6k 
194/168 some Blue in stock for larger bulbs some RED's in stock I have all led's 
listed in stock in ultra white 6k 

-T10 SMD-4LED (194/168) $12 PAIR 

-T10 SMD-5LED (194/168) $16 PAIR

-1156/1157/3156/3157-31LED $18 PAIR

-3156/3157/1156/1157-48LED $23 PAIR

-FESTOON HP (DOMELIGHT) 31MM $15 PAIR white only 

-FESTOON (36MM-44MM) HIGH POWER $16 PAIR white only 

-LED RESISTER 25W 10 OHMS $20 SET 

-LED RESISTER 100 6OHMS $24 SET 

*Prices do not include S/H *90 day warranty * retail package by pair *

Shipping cost start's at $4.00


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* WE GO MOBILE !! CUSTOMERS AVALANCHE HEADLIGHT/FOGLIGHT 12K W/OUT RELAY HARNESS*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 4 2011, 08:48 AM~19786174
> * I have nothing but rain out here in Seattle once the weather clears up it will be time to shine again :biggrin:
> *


yeah we r in the rainy state


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

Finished up the hid install. Just need to adjust the buckets and Im good...

(4) 50 watt ballast
(4) OEM H-4 housings from Jorge
(4) 6000k, 50 watt bulbs
(1) painless highbeam wiring kit










Added the painless highbeam kit. and can run quads. Not needed for HID's. They light up the road plenty. This will be more for shows. Im doing a lower HID foglight project right now so I can really shine on some haterz :mrgreen: 





























Thanks again for the excellent service and fast shippin big dog. Glad to be of help with the painless setup. Quads for shinin on hoodrats and haterz!

Off to finish up the El's setup :biggrin: 

Elco Warren


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Feb 6 2011, 03:27 PM~19803103
> *Finished up the hid install. Just need to adjust the buckets and Im good...
> 
> (4) 50 watt ballast
> ...





looking good Nite shot would be bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 6 2011, 05:40 PM~19803479
> *looking good Nite shot would be bad ass  :biggrin:
> *












Quads


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

MY WIFE TOOK THE TRUCK TO WORK LAST NIGHT SO I NEED TO WAIT TILL SHE GETS OUT TO FIND OUT WHAT THE BULBS ARE :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

HERE IS A PIC OF IT WHEN WE PICKED IT OUT SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 AM~19807918
> *HERE IS A PIC OF IT WHEN WE PICKED IT OUT SATURDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 7 2011, 08:39 AM~19807918
> *HERE IS A PIC OF IT WHEN WE PICKED IT OUT SATURDAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Kool kit ready to ship that model no relay needed pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumpin1ohm_@Feb 6 2011, 08:36 PM~19805127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talking about shine on them haterz :biggrin: wait till the fog setup is done


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that do not have autolamp/daytime running lights kits instock ready to ship $79 plus shipping every bulb size and color*
*My shipment should be coming early next week Orders will be able to ship complete this coming week .. I say Mid week
there was a mis communication on my behalf that delayed my shipment 

Every bulb color & conversion lenses are in stock wainting on Relay harness and power supply shipment !! 

thank you for all those that are being patient I will have everything ready to go next week one way or another Like I've told you guys over the phone and via PM I will accept payment once order is complete and ready to ship 

I carry the highest Quality on the market my product thats out there speaks for it's self .. once my shipment comes in and your orders are ship you will be very happy with the product that you have been waiting for ... check out my feed back well worth the wait !!!! thanks again to every one *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I will forward all tracking info by the end of our business day for this weekends orders thanks again for the business :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Anthony - Cali Way - Bullet_Lok -Inked City - Ryder *

your oder did ship out yesterday I'm forwarding tracking info into your inbox thanks again for the business/repeat business.. allow 2-3 business days for orders to arrive thank you .. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Standard ballast
2x Standard ballast brackets

Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (6000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 

-Contact info: [email protected] 
-Phone ( 206 ) 465-3948 Jorge
-www.xenonkitsonline.com*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i need those HID's :biggrin: hey let me know what it will be to overnight them to me.  we are makinging a road trip to get the lac and would love to have those in  if you get the relays in time


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 8 2011, 07:35 PM~19822382
> *i need those HID's :biggrin:  hey let me know what it will be to overnight them to me.   we are makinging a road trip to get the lac and would love to have those in  if you get the relays in time
> *



it will take two business day for them to arrive .. can have everything to you friday ! :biggrin: let me know !!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

done deal thanks again brotha...another set ready to be on the road :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 8 2011, 08:13 PM~19822831
> *done deal thanks again brotha...another set ready to be on the road :biggrin:
> *



* your order will ship tomorrow I'll have tracking info for you by the end of my business day!*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 8 2011, 09:48 PM~19823918
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *




*just got a call that my shipment will be cleared Thursday and ready for pick up on Friday all orders pending will be ready to ship Friday I will Pm every one with pending orders thank you for being patient !! :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 9 2011, 10:00 AM~19826560
> *just got a call that my shipment will be cleared Thursday and ready for pick up on Friday all orders pending will be ready to ship Friday I will Pm every one with pending orders thank you for being patient !! :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 9 2011, 09:09 AM~19826627
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



*Tracking numbers in your inbox thanks again brother *  post Pics.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 9 2011, 10:10 PM~19832645
> *Tracking numbers in your inbox thanks again brother   post Pics.
> *




for sure, for sure :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I ALSO CARRY HIGH QUALITY SLIM BALLAST FOR STREET BIKE HARLEY DAVIDSON & QUADS KITS STARTING AT $119 PLUS SHIPPING *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*. We back to business power supply & Relays have made it in full inventory every bulb size and color Pm me order ready to ship*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* all PM's returned I have a large inventory of conversion lenses for IMPALA"S cutlass monte carlo cadillac even your dailys work trucks van you name it i got every conversion for just about every year make model ready to ship !!! complete conversions starting at $175 shipped ...* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Arthur's Acura 12k standard ballast *


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

kit for a 06 chrysler 300?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Feb 10 2011, 11:48 PM~19842512
> *kit for a 06 chrysler 300?
> *



$93 shipped any color 4300k-12000k :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*. We back to business power supply & Relays have made it in full inventory every bulb size and color Pm me order ready to ship*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Cadillakin - Miguel - 19Regal83 -Juan V. your orders have been shipped I'll forward tracking info later this afternoon thanks again guys * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete conversion kits in stock ready to ship for G-body - Impala - Caprice - Cadillac (low beam conversion) OEM Style Glass Lenses that match your high beam go from sealed beam to Xenon HID Quality Product great feedback check out the link 24/7 customer support ! 

contact : Jorge Gutierrez 206 465 3948 [email protected]

WWW.XENONKITSONLINE.COM PAYPAL VERIFIED *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 11 2011, 08:24 PM~19848992
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Bigger Pics...please :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 11 2011, 11:55 PM~19850150
> *:thumbsup: Bigger Pics...please  :biggrin:
> *



ok i will do it after i get back from my utah trip...my laptop wouldnt make them bigger so i need to do it from home. or check out my face book brotha they on there too.  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Looks bad ass nice touch to those projectors !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* would like to say thank you to jesse from inked city for the Quality work on my shirts :biggrin: keep me posted lets get another order going :biggrin: (Hoodies) *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* complete conversion kits ready to ship every color for every year make model *


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

How much for a 95 Impala SS?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Feb 13 2011, 02:56 PM~19859365
> *How much for a 95 Impala SS?
> *



*$93 shipped any color 4300k-12000k *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

what up Jorge? im still working on my ride but i finally got my hid's installed today. very easy install true plug n play. the green is very cool, looking directly at the light it's not too much green but they shine a real nice green, and they are greener than in the pics   thanks again homie :thumbsup: straight up dude with straight up products :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry for the shitty cell phone pics


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 13 2011, 08:44 PM~19862677
> *what up Jorge? im still working on my ride but i finally got my hid's installed today. very easy install true plug n play. the green is very cool, looking directly at the light it's not too much green but they shine a real nice green, and they are greener than in the pics     thanks again homie :thumbsup: straight up dude with straight up products  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  sorry for the shitty cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...



* looks good brother here's a pic of the same batch of green Bulbs clear pic of the color ... :biggrin:* 









*when you get a chance shoot me a pic from a distance showing the true color :biggrin: thanks again for the business*


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for a set installed, 2005 Grand Prix GT? I'll come to you.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 AM~19865263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 14 2011, 05:32 AM~19865026
> *how much for a set installed, 2005 Grand Prix GT? I'll come to you.
> *



*pm sent * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*19Regal83* your New conversion lenses have been shipped tracking info has been sent to your phone ! :biggrin:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR 2 KITS
1 FOR 99 SUBURBAN
1 FOR 83 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILL


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete conversion kits in stock ready to ship for G-body - Impala - Caprice - Cadillac (low beam conversion) OEM Style Glass Lenses that match your high beam go from sealed beam to Xenon HID Quality Product great feedback check out the link 24/7 customer support ! 

contact : Jorge Gutierrez 206 465 3948 [email protected]

WWW.XENONKITSONLINE.COM PAYPAL VERIFIED *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Feb 14 2011, 03:29 PM~19869059
> *HOW MUCH FOR 2 KITS
> 1 FOR 99 SUBURBAN
> 1 FOR 83 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILL
> *



*pm sent*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 14 2011, 06:46 AM~19865263
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*how was your trip brother !! nothing like having bright lights on the road * :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 14 2011, 01:30 AM~19863673
> * looks good brother here's a pic of the same batch of green Bulbs clear pic of the color ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


here's a little better pic it's not dark and i think it's my shitty cell phone pic they look jus like the one's in that other pic you posted but in this pic you can see the green color coming out alot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 14 2011, 03:37 PM~19869128
> *here's a little better pic it's not dark and i think it's my shitty cell phone pic they look jus like the one's in that other pic you posted but in this pic you can see the green color coming out alot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*thanks again for the business . thats what im taking about Lets get our shine on custom colors in stock Green purple pink yellow Blue white sky blue what ever you need i got you !! G&M Autosport to the top!!*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i really want some orange ones


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 14 2011, 04:35 PM~19869119
> *how was your trip brother !! nothing like having bright lights on the road  :biggrin:
> *



my trip itself was great...i left my house about 4am :wow: still night time, lol just to drive with the lights on hahaha they are brighter then my high beams lol i love them HID's


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 14 2011, 05:52 PM~19870327
> *i really want some orange ones
> *



* so here's what i can do for you ... because there's no orange on the market for HID's I can set u up with a set of low beam conversion housing OEM style with the City light 194 bulb and you can run a HIgh Power "Amber LED" SMD LED bulb in the city light wire it to your parking light so when your out just rollin around town or park you can run on your parking lights and your housing will glow Amber (close to orange)
and I'll set you up with a ultra HID kit so that when its time to roll home you can light up the streets with ultra white's with a orange tint let me know if your interested i Install kits on a regular and for some customers that want orange/red thats how we get around not having those colors in HID bulb I got you Squid * :biggrin:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

How much for a kit for a cutty? I want the lights to look stock but at night I want that HID look :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Feb 15 2011, 04:28 PM~19878153
> *How much for a kit for a cutty? I want the lights to look stock but at night I want that HID look :biggrin:
> *



*pm sent :biggrin: kits in stock ready to ship i can have out tomorrow *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* My installers Acura (Arthur) standard ballast 12k kit with fresh set of wheels :biggrin: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 15 2011, 10:52 PM~19880753
> * My installers Acura (Arthur)  standard ballast 12k kit with fresh set of wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Complete conversion kit just restocked for any year old'school ....

kits for every year make model & color in stock ready to ship same day *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I've been reaching out to other forums to bring in more business if anyone on here has gbodyforum.com account show me some love click the link post some feedback * :biggrin: 

gbodyforum.com link 
http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=25994


feedback link 
http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=25995


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 14 2011, 06:41 PM~19869160
> *thanks again for the business . thats what im taking about Lets get our shine on custom colors in stock Green purple pink yellow Blue white sky blue what ever you need i got you !! G&M Autosport to the top!!
> *


here you go homie i finally got a decent pic that shows the true color. had to use someone else's camera phone lol they are super green :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 16 2011, 10:15 AM~19883960
> *here you go homie i finally got a decent pic that shows the true color. had to use someone else's camera phone lol they are super green  :cheesy:  :cheesy: thanks again :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: nothing but Quality here brother thanks again


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Jun 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17887177
> *- HID stands for High Intensity Discharge.
> - Improve visibility by up to 300%.
> - Xenon bulbs last 10x longer than factory halogen bulbs.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* it was a busy day for me today i got a few install's done !! heres the pics for all those local hit me up i got you covered great install rate quality product :biggrin: *


























*big tony's yukon*


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

how bright are the 8k fogs im going to black out my lights(paint) and im going to have my fogs only... need super bright fogs 8k how much


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 16 2011, 09:38 PM~19889669
> * it was a busy day for me  today i got a few install's done !! heres the pics  for all those local hit me up i got you covered great install rate quality product  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Feb 17 2011, 12:54 AM~19890689
> *how bright are the 8k fogs im going to black out my lights(paint) and im going to have my fogs only... need super bright fogs 8k how much
> *



*PM sent  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*19Regal83* you new housing are in route 

Detailed Results:
Processed through Sort Facility, February 17, 2011, 4:25 am, COLORADO SPRINGS, CO 80910


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

here's a little better pic it's not dark and i think it's my shitty cell phone pic they look jus like the one's in that other pic you posted but in this pic you can see the green color coming out alot :biggrin: :biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

kit for the 300.. what all do i get for 93 bucks? or is that just the bulbs? thanks


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

oh.. and i want a kit for my headlights and my fogs.. 12k please... thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Feb 17 2011, 07:00 PM~19897018
> *kit for the 300..  what all do i get for 93 bucks?  or is that just the bulbs? thanks
> *



complete conversion 
2x ballast 
2x bulbs 
2x mounting hardware 

as a package deal ill cut you you a deal 

you'll need 
9006 
H10 9145 :biggrin:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

pm me my deal!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Feb 17 2011, 07:37 PM~19897445
> *pm me my deal!
> *





PM SENT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*SJALLDAY*

Out for Delivery, February 18, 2011, 9:05 am, FREMONT, CA 94538


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Complete conversion kits in stock ready to ship any color bulbs 4300k-12000k


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 18 2011, 10:54 PM~19907592
> *Complete conversion kits in stock ready to ship any color bulbs 4300k-12000k
> *



* inbox is now empty all om's have been returned :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's honda ... customer will forward me night shoots later*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Local customer's tahoe 12k standard ballast customer will forward me night shot's tonight :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey did you have a chance to look at the cadi light? i ordered the corner lights already :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 19 2011, 08:41 PM~19913240
> *hey did you have a chance to look at the cadi light? i ordered the corner lights already :biggrin:
> *




your LED's for the corner's i have for sure Im calling my homie today for that light :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 20 2011, 09:14 AM~19915230
> *your LED's for the corner's i have for sure Im calling my homie today for that light  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*big tony's yukon*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $79 pm me year make model *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Any question feel free to contact me in the Office 9am-6pm (206)495 9823 or you can E-mail me at [email protected] . if you cant reach me in the office During Business hours shoot me a text or just give me a call.. Cell # - (206)465 3948 *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

payment sent :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 20 2011, 06:35 PM~19918856
> *payment sent :biggrin:
> *



*order will ship first thing in the morning :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: check out my signature...gotta represent


----------



## DirtyMexican210 (Feb 20, 2011)

which kit would be right for my 84 regal?
im thinkin bout gettin the green ones!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

fixed lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtyMexican210_@Feb 20 2011, 09:59 PM~19920692
> *which kit would be right for my 84 regal?
> im thinkin bout gettin the green ones!
> *



you'll need a complete 4x6 OEM style conversion with H4 bulbs i have one Set left of greens in stock kit will include HID kit with custom green HJ bulbs two ballast Low beam conversion kit (2) housing's every thing is plug and play very easy to install 
i can have your order shipped today 206 465 3948 paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 20 2011, 10:17 PM~19920834
> *fixed lol
> *




Thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Kits in stock ready to ship PayPal ready No order will ship today due to Post office being closed all order placed over the weekend will ship first thing tomorrow (tuesday)*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I ALSO CARRY HIGH QUALITY SLIM BALLAST FOR STREET BIKE HARLEY DAVIDSON & QUADS KITS STARTING AT $119 PLUS SHIPPING *



























[/quote]


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hahahah dont trip bro...i went out today to pay bills and i couldnt do it cuz of freaking presidents day...hahahaha i was trying to ship my boys bike out to but didnt happen lol :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 21 2011, 06:57 PM~19927400
> *hahahah dont trip bro...i went out today to pay bills and i couldnt do it cuz of freaking presidents day...hahahaha i was trying to ship my boys bike out to but didnt happen lol :biggrin:
> *



your order will ship first thing tomorrow Im still going to beat Ebay's shipping hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 21 2011, 08:28 PM~19927812
> *your order will ship first thing tomorrow Im still going to beat Ebay's shipping hahahah  :biggrin:
> *



i bet u are...shit ups is gonna pick up my sons bike in the morning and ship it to texas. i bet my bike will beat it too. lol  :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

DO YOU GOT HEADLIGHTS FOR A 65 IMPALA THAT LIGHT UP RED


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 22 2011, 12:19 AM~19930616
> *DO YOU GOT HEADLIGHTS FOR A 65 IMPALA THAT LIGHT UP RED
> *



* i do not have RED HID's but i do carry a conversion OEM style housing that has a 194/168 City light at the bottom so the way you get it to light up is ... 
you run your HID kit plug it into your harness BUy/install a high power SMD LED in RED install it into the city light plug then just wire it into your parking light so when your out rollin it can glow your housing RED I dont sell RED LED's but check superbrightleds.com youll be looking for a RED 5SMD LED 194/168*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 22 2011, 08:34 AM~19931621
> * i do not have RED HID's but i do carry a conversion OEM style housing that has a 194/168 City light at the bottom so the way you get it to light up is ...
> you run your HID kit plug it into your harness BUy/install a high power SMD LED in RED install it into the city light plug then just wire it into your parking light so when your out rollin it can glow your housing RED I dont sell RED LED's but check superbrightleds.com youll be looking for a RED 5SMD LED 194/168
> *


thanks homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 AM~19932732
> *thanks homie
> *



Let me know i Have a kit with housing ready to ship can have out today :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Kits starting at $93 shipped 

complete conversion starting at $185 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*RO DANNY*

YOUR ORDER WAS SHIPPED TODAY TRACKING INFO IS IN YOUR INBOX


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 22 2011, 03:27 PM~19934325
> *RO DANNY
> 
> YOUR ORDER WAS SHIPPED TODAY TRACKING INFO IS IN YOUR INBOX
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete conversion kits in stock ready to ship impala regal monte carlo caprice cutlass many more 4x6 5 3/4 all my housing are glass with metal case pm me for details :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Crazy already on page 81.Seems like forever ago when i got mine,but it was only last june


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 22 2011, 11:11 PM~19938863
> *Crazy already on page 81.Seems like forever ago when i got mine,but it was only last june
> *



*Business Is good product sell's it self . Quality product at a great price *:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Here We Go Layitlow customer's I have a special on 3 kits 

I have (3) complete conversion kits sitting on my desk that were ordered and never picked up ... they have been sitting here for 2weeks no call no show so the deal is here for you guys to pick up .. Ea conversion kit complete with OEM style lenses HID kit and relay harness $150 shipped today !!! thats $35 off the regular price .. 

conversion kits available are 4x6 and 5.5 (3/4) glass oem lenses 

6k ultra white 
10k Blueish 
12k Blue 

contact:JOrge 206 465 3948 PayPAl Ready : [email protected] *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_LOK*

your order has been shipped I'll have tracking for you by the end of my business day thanks again for the business :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Hootie MAc here's Big marc's Harley this is how it turned out let me know if your interested in doing the Roadking*


*I ALSO CARRY HIGH QUALITY SLIM BALLAST FOR STREET BIKE HARLEY DAVIDSON & QUADS *



























[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 22 2011, 03:27 PM~19934325
> *RO DANNY
> 
> YOUR ORDER WAS SHIPPED TODAY TRACKING INFO IS IN YOUR INBOX
> *



my corner lenses are supposed to be here tomorrow will they both arrive together???


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

ur tracking says friday...i think u gonna lose :wow: :biggrin: 


the race is on, lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 23 2011, 08:59 PM~19946477
> *ur tracking says friday...i think u gonna lose :wow:  :biggrin:
> the race is on, lol
> *



Hahahahha If I lose Ill ship your next order for FREE !!


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

how much is a kit for a 92 honda accord


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 24 2011, 01:48 AM~19947831
> *Hahahahha If I lose Ill ship your next order for FREE !!
> *



:wow: i need to make the next one count then lol

i need a set of wheels for my burban big mud tires i think i wanna go with 20's and all new interior lights hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 24 2011, 02:43 AM~19947997
> *how much is a kit for a 92 honda accord
> *



$93 shipped any color 4300k-12000k


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 24 2011, 02:52 AM~19948007
> *:wow: i need to make the next one count then lol
> 
> i need a set of wheels for my burban big mud tires i think i wanna go with 20's and all new interior lights hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


interior lights I got you !!! As for tires check out www.tires-easy.com
they got deals on tires shipped to your door I deal with them week to week fast shipping 
I haven't bought tires local for like 5 years


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 23 2011, 08:59 PM~19946477
> *ur tracking says friday...i think u gonna lose :wow:  :biggrin:
> the race is on, lol
> *




*Your item arrived at 6:32 am on February 24, 2011 in BULLHEAD CITY, AZ 86442. The Postal Service expects to deliver the item on Thursday, February 24, 2011

Delivery Confirmation™


I think your going to end up paying double shipping on your next order ! :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Here We Go Layitlow customer's I have a special on 3 kits 

I have (3) complete conversion kits sitting on my desk that were ordered and never picked up ... they have been sitting here for 2weeks no call no show so the deal is here for you guys to pick up .. Ea conversion kit complete with OEM style lenses HID kit and relay harness $150 shipped today !!! thats $35 off the regular price .. 

conversion kits available are 4x6 and 5.5 (3/4) glass oem lenses 

6k ultra white 
10k Blueish 
12k Blue 

contact:JOrge 206 465 3948 PayPAl Ready : [email protected] *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 24 2011, 11:43 AM~19950653
> *:wave:
> *



Kits in stock ready to ship for you let me know


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* standard Halogen to Xenon conversion kit $79 plus shipping :biggrin: 

shipping $11 with confirmation number $13 with signature confirmation *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 24 2011, 01:48 AM~19947831
> *Hahahahha If I lose Ill ship your next order for FREE !!
> *




:wow: :biggrin: :run: I WON!!!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19954810
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :run: I WON!!!!!
> *



*YES you did lol damn BULLHEAD post office :biggrin: let me know what you need when your ready*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 24 2011, 03:48 PM~19951575
> *Kits in stock ready to ship for you let me know
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE+Feb 24 2011, 11:04 PM~19956044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID kit Weekend Sale !! G&M Autosport 

Complete ol'school conversion kit for Regal Monte Carlo cutlass caprice Cadillac IMpala (Bel air bombs 7" Round glass conversion Add $25) Kits in stock for every year make model ... $150 Shipped 


Basic Halogen to Xenon HID conversion $85 Shipped available 6k 8k 10k 12k 



Basic HID kit with Autolamp/daytime running lights relay $95 Shipped 


Contact : Jorge Gutierrez
Cell# 206-465-3948.
Office # 206 495 9823 
www.xenonkitsonline.com 
[email protected]

Offer good till Sunday 12:01am*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 25 2011, 01:09 AM~19956451
> *hahahahahah i aint trippin, its all fun and games...i wont make you pay for the next round, thats business it happens
> :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 25 2011, 08:39 AM~19958293
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sorting Complete, February 25, 2011, 9:58 am, KINGMAN, AZ 86401


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 25 2011, 11:23 AM~19958907
> *Sorting Complete, February 25, 2011, 9:58 am, KINGMAN, AZ 86401
> *



hahahahahahhaa :biggrin: 

its like having my own personal shipping department for my accesories :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Baggedout81*

your order will ship first thing in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_LOK*

DELIVERED

Feb 25 2011 12:14PM

Vegas 


OUT FOR DELIVERY

Feb 25 2011 7:27AM

Vegas 


*Thanks again for the business*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thank you 19Regal83 for the business *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID vs Halogen Monte Carlo Ls*


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

just ordered my kit woohoo


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 26 2011, 10:45 AM~19965963
> *just ordered my kit woohoo
> *



you wont be disapointed with them  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 26 2011, 09:45 AM~19965963
> *just ordered my kit woohoo
> *



* YOur order has been shipped Tracking number has been sent to your phone via. Text thanks again for the business *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 22 2011, 11:11 PM~19938863
> *Crazy already on page 81.Seems like forever ago when i got mine,but it was only last june
> *



*your order was shipped today Tracking number has been sent :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's two of my local customer's *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 26 2011, 01:37 PM~19966712
> *your order was shipped today Tracking number has been sent  :biggrin:
> *


Got it,i'll post up when i get em in


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete G-body / Impala / Cadillac / Caprice conversion kits $150 shipped sale end tonight at midnight 12:01am available colors 6k 10k 

$165 for complete conversion with Green Bulbs *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* finished up another NorthWest Rollezonly Ride thanks again for the business brother :biggrin: *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good bro


Have you done any riding lawn mowers yet?? :biggrin: 

An have you thought about them night glows anymore at all?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 27 2011, 02:46 PM~19973691
> *Looks good bro
> Have you done any riding lawn mowers yet?? :biggrin:
> 
> ...




no lawn mowers yet lol But Im working on doing a golf cart hahahah just waiting on the homie to say do it .. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Feb 27 2011, 03:44 PM~19973675
> * finished up another NorthWest Rollezonly Ride thanks again for the business brother  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn the nw gonna be killin em all,and even at night :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Lighting up the streets :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 27 2011, 02:46 PM~19973691
> *Looks good bro
> Have you done any riding lawn mowers yet?? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



*quad :biggrin:*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete G-body / Impala / Cadillac / Caprice conversion kits $185 shipped available colors 6k 10k 12k

Includes , Relay harness , HID kit , Low beam OEM style glass conversion lenses with metal base :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 27 2011, 09:17 PM~19976818
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*Danny i have your 2 sets of 48LED 1157 shipping today please allow 3business days for them to arrive .... don't forget to thank the MAIL MAN hahahahah :biggrin: Thanks again for repeat business brother happy to see your enjoying the product let your club know ill do multiple kit discounts :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*RO Danny your tracking number has been pm'd thanks again :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $79 plus shipping * :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 1 2011, 07:35 AM~19987722
> *TTT
> *



Out for Delivery, March 01, 2011, 8:30 am, MANHATTAN, KS 66502


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 26 2011, 09:45 AM~19965963
> *just ordered my kit woohoo
> *



Out for Delivery, March 01, 2011, 8:57 am, GRANTS PASS, OR 97526


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* finished up another NorthWest Rollezonly Ride thanks again for the business brother :biggrin: *



























[/quote]


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

just ordered mine thanks again homie


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

quick pik of the install man this is a quality kit all way around thanx homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 AM~19988804
> *just ordered mine thanks again homie
> *



*ill have tracking number for you by the end of my business day thank you !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 1 2011, 01:34 PM~19990087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*thanks again for the business brother Post some Big PiCs :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*rollerz only Or. chapter *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:53 AM~19988560
> *Out for Delivery, March 01, 2011, 8:30 am, MANHATTAN, KS 66502
> *



* USPS attempted to deliver your item at 1:44 pm on March 01, 2011 in MANHATTAN, KS 66502 and a notice was left. your package is at your local post office *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 AM~19988804
> *just ordered mine thanks again homie
> *



*tracking info is in your inbox :biggrin:*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Another local customer done tonight 3/1/2011 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size and color new shipment has arrived every year make & model in stock :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 1 2011, 10:33 AM~19988804
> *just ordered mine thanks again homie
> *



*On Vehicle for Delivery Today



Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 03/02/2011, By End of Day
Last Location:
Las Vegas, NV, United States, Wednesday, 03/02/2011

thanks again for the business any questions during install feel free to give me a call 206 465 3948 that car should be very easy to do the headlights take your time on the fogs .. :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks brotha,got em in :biggrin: 

Thanks for the hook up to :biggrin: 

Repeat customer


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 2 2011, 01:16 PM~19998506
> *Thanks brotha,got em in :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the hook up to :biggrin:
> ...


* no problem post pics :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

will get more pics tonight with al ur LED's n HID's on the truck!  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

with the HID's and LED's all on... see what i mean? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 2 2011, 07:19 PM~20000853
> *with the HID's and LED's all on... see what i mean? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck danny now thats some bright shit,people be seeing that thinkin its the light you see when you dying :roflmao: jk homie it looks badass


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20001306
> *holy fuck danny now thats some bright shit,people be seeing that thinkin its the light you see when you dying :roflmao: jk homie it looks badass
> *



thanks...i love my truck. i like pissing people off on the road hahahaha

i have all the lights for my lac too but still not ready for them yet lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 2 2011, 06:19 PM~20000853
> *with the HID's and LED's all on... see what i mean? :biggrin:
> *




*turned out nice brother thats some bright as lights !! *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

fastest shipping ive ever seen


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 2 2011, 08:46 PM~20002736
> *fastest shipping ive ever seen
> 
> 
> ...


do you have some led turn signal lights that They shine White and then turn Orange when blinking


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 2 2011, 10:18 PM~20003205
> *do you have some led turn signal lights that They shine White and then turn Orange when blinking
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

hmmm i never seen any like that :biggrin:

those would be dope to have...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey jorge any word on the LED tails yet?


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

blue 1's for a 84 caprice has 87 front clip?PM


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 2 2011, 09:45 PM~20003480
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> hmmm i never seen any like that :biggrin:
> ...






i found this online (thats the hazards flashing)


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: i want some :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20003205
> *do you have some led turn signal lights that They shine White and then turn Orange when blinking
> *



*those i do not carry yet ive been working on a deal but no word yet good friend of minw works for a company thats has just about every LED and i know he does carry the switch back it ( ijdmtoy.com ) he will have your switch backs i they they are like $40 for the set check him out thanks again for the business you got them by Friday lol *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 2 2011, 09:45 PM~20003480
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> hmmm i never seen any like that :biggrin:
> ...



Danny i will carry soon dont worrie when i get them you get them :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 2 2011, 09:46 PM~20003493
> *hey jorge any word on the LED tails yet?
> *



will know today working on it !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 2 2011, 10:00 PM~20003652
> *blue 1's for a 84 caprice has 87 front clip?PM
> *



*you need 9006 kit 12k (blue) I have in stock can ship today $93*


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 3 2011, 06:47 AM~20005342
> *those i do not carry yet ive been working on a deal but no word yet  good friend of minw works for a company thats has just about every LED and i know he does carry the switch back it ( ijdmtoy.com ) he will have your switch backs i they they are like $40 for the set check him out thanks again for the business you got them by Friday lol
> *


thanks again homie


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh shit....all im gonna need is some techno music and a stripper pole after we light the rest of this bitch up lol. its gonna look like a hoochie club outside my truck hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2011, 07:20 AM~20005512
> *oh shit....all im gonna need is some techno music and a stripper pole after we light the rest of this bitch up lol. its gonna look like a hoochie club outside my truck hahahaha :biggrin:
> *



like my trailblazer with all the strobe and blue int.. i always want to do the robot when im rolloin :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 1 2011, 01:34 PM~19990087
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*your new order has been packaged i will ship it out today I will forward you tracking number .. you should have them installed by the weekend :biggrin: thanks again for the business *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2 Members: JORGE, grand prix78*

*I see you Frankie :wave:*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> fastest shipping ive ever seen


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey do u know anybody that wants a laser cut cadi wheel with 1/2 wrap? let me know


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 3 2011, 07:29 AM~20005569
> *2 Members: JORGE, grand prix78
> 
> I see you Frankie  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2011, 08:03 AM~20005746
> *hey do u know anybody that wants a laser cut cadi wheel with 1/2 wrap? let me know
> *



Pics :biggrin: maybe Me for the right price


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i am selling my wheel because i dont want to use it for my build after all.

never used and never even put the 1/2 wrap on the wheel. has the hardware to put wrap on wheel.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin: I like


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 3 2011, 03:41 PM~20008437
> *who ever buys Danny's wheel hit me up 20% off you order with G&M Autosport
> *



:wow: good deal...i might buy it lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2011, 02:19 PM~20008312
> *i am selling my wheel
> never used and never even put the 1/2 wrap on the wheel. has the hardware to put wrap on wheel.
> 
> ...



*you know what sold ship it to me in the morning !!! :biggrin: I'll hang it in my office I alway wanted a cadillac at least i can say i have a cadillac wheel lol
sold homie take it off the market done deal :biggrin: *


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Here ya go homie! I got that promotional hookup for next time


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 3 2011, 03:33 PM~20008764
> *Here ya go homie!  I got that promotional hookup for next time
> 
> 
> ...



*thanks again free shipping on your next order brother 

do me a favor post a pic so i can has it printed for my albulm a nice pic where you can see the car and the lights thanks again for the business * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2011, 02:46 PM~20008466
> *:wow: good deal...i might buy it lol
> *



I guess since i bought it i get 20% off my own product hahahahaha how am i going to ship to my self Danny hahaahha you think they do same day shipping


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

For now


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 3 2011, 03:43 PM~20008860
> *For now
> 
> 
> ...



thank you thats what im talking about light up the streets :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2011, 04:19 PM~20008312
> *i am selling my wheel because i dont want to use it for my build after all.
> 
> never used and never even put the 1/2 wrap on the wheel. has the hardware to put wrap on wheel.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE+Mar 3 2011, 04:40 PM~20008838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  i know


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 3 2011, 09:04 PM~20011438
> *have ur wife ship from the house to the shop fool...come on now do i have to think of it all. hahahaha
> :uh:    i know
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Kits starting at $79 plus $11 shipping pm me tear make model


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*chongo1*

your order is in route Expected Delivery Date: March 5, 2011


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ro Danny* 

Tracking number is in your inbox for todays shipment thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I have one Quad harness left in stock $40 plus shipping ..
this harness is needed if you would like to run all four headlights on at the same time on your old schools I have a large shipment of these on backorder .. I will start to carry them in stock . *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 5 2011, 11:30 AM~20022128
> *ttt
> *



He only sent me that one let me see what else he has for you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*chongo1 thanks again for the repeat business 

Delivered, March 05, 2011, 11:44 am, GRANTS PASS, OR 97527*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Ro danny package in route

Expected Delivery Date: March 7, 2011*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 5 2011, 05:41 PM~20023587
> *Ro danny package in route
> 
> Expected Delivery Date: March 7, 2011
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Jorge check it out brotha now you got a spot to do some installs when you come out!!! :0 

Ink'm Up Tattoo in Kingman Az

Lowrider Specials will be out soon... Need to keep our people connected in anyway!!! these will be specials for the riderz out there. no matter who or what club your from. 

excluding a cirtain few that will never walk in my establishment...u know who you are  </span></span></span>


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

thanx again jorge lights look badass especially the blue parkin lights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 6 2011, 10:19 AM~20027486
> *thanx again jorge lights look badass especially the blue parkin lights
> *



anytime brother let me know when you ready to do the truck :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 6 2011, 08:57 AM~20027071
> *
> Jorge check it out brotha now you got a spot to do some installs when you come out!!! :0
> 
> ...



*thank you Danny doors are wide open out here in Seattle .. 

again congrats on the new place I'll be making a trip out there for sure ! this year *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* customers Honda Accord with H1 12k High beams installed by G&M Autosport*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my lights burnt out....i knew i should have went to ups :biggrin: 

naw just messin around first thing fo sho in the monin  :biggrin: or i will ship everything back :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 6 2011, 01:02 PM~20028042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those the new shoes????did you get the ride fixed on it?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 6 2011, 07:04 PM~20030758
> *those the new shoes????did you get the ride fixed on it?
> *



Yeah brother those are the new wheels you bought Me :biggrin: as for the ride it goes into the shop next week so we can get the lowering kit installed ..it will be done soon ready for my road trip :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 6 2011, 07:03 PM~20030745
> * my lights burnt out....i knew i should have went to ups :biggrin:
> 
> naw just messin around first thing fo sho in the monin   :biggrin:  or i will ship everything back :wow:  :biggrin:
> *




*hahahahah your crazy kool just ship it out when your ready no rush .. ship everything back hahahahah you'll spend 3 days taking everything out !! with everything you installed in that UFO .. 

you good thanks again for the hook up cant wait to see it come in *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* thank you arthur for that family Pic hahaha your cars turned out bad ass *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 6 2011, 10:04 PM~20031917
> * thank you arthur for that family Pic hahaha your cars turned out bad ass
> 
> 
> ...




damn now thats a fleet right there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 6 2011, 01:02 PM~20028042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* complete conversion kits for Impala / G-body 6k 8k 10k 12k $185 shipped Paypal Ready ...HJ green / puprle / pink available additional $10 *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 6 2011, 11:04 PM~20031917
> * thank you arthur for that family Pic hahaha your cars turned out bad ass
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome.Turning night into day


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 7 2011, 01:55 PM~20036515
> *Thats awesome.Turning night into day
> *



Im getting a few guys together soon to take a full fleet pic just waiting on my wheels and int.. to come back from paint :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks again homie just got that invoice in the mail haha i didn't even realize it wasn't there was to busy trying to install them lights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 7 2011, 03:46 PM~20037243
> *thanks again homie just got that invoice in the mail haha i didn't even realize it wasn't there was to busy trying to install them lights
> *



:thumbsup: let me know when you ready to do a few more cars i'll take care of you


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 7 2011, 05:54 PM~20038172
> *:thumbsup:  let me know when you ready to do a few more cars i'll take care of you
> *


yeah for sure imma need to do all the lights on the inside of my charger to


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 7 2011, 06:04 PM~20038270
> *yeah for sure imma need to do all the lights on the inside of my charger to
> *



when you get a chance pull them out shoot me the bulb numbers and how many you need and ill pm you a quote my chart does not show what bulbs are listed for that model :biggrin: Ill hook you up


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 7 2011, 06:39 PM~20038601
> *when you get a chance pull them out shoot me the bulb numbers and how many you need and ill pm you a quote my chart does not show what bulbs are listed for that model  :biggrin:  Ill hook you up
> *


http://www.chargerforumz.com/showthread.php?t=117332


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 7 2011, 06:50 PM~20038715
> *http://www.chargerforumz.com/showthread.php?t=117332
> *



42mm and 194 i do carry in stock 42mm i only offer in ultra white and 194 in ultra white and blue :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* complete conversion kits for Impala / G-body 6k 8k 10k 12k $185 shipped Paypal Ready ...HJ green / puprle / pink available additional $10 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*carlos*

you order had been shipped tracking info in your inbox :biggrin: thanks again for the business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I have a Overstock of 9007-2 Halogen High beam with Xenon Low beam on sale $79.99 shipped available in 8k 10k 12k 

the bulb number fits .....PM me to insure Bulbs fit your model 

Acura ( 1989-2009 )
CHRYSLER	(1993 - 2006)
DODGE	(1993 - 2005)
EAGLE	(1993 - 1997)
FORD	(1992 - 2010)
HYUNDAI	(1996 - 1998)
LINCOLN	(1995 - 2002)
MAZDA	(1994 - 2009)
MERCURY	(1991 - 2006)
MITSUBISHI	(2000 - 2010)
NISSAN	(1996 - 2010)
PLYMOUTH	(1995 - 2001)
PONTIAC	(1995 - 2009)
SATURN	(2003 - 2004)
SUBARU	(1998 - 2006)
SUZUKI	(1998 - 2010)
VOLKSWAGEN	(1999 - 2005)*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*48 LED 3157 ultra white :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20053635
> *48 LED 3157 ultra white  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2011, 10:15 AM~20080551
> *:wow:  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*bulb size available :biggrin: 

single beam: $80.00 
H1, H3, H4, H6, H7, H8, H9, H10 (9145) H11, H13(9008) H27, 9004(HB1), 9005(HB3), 9006(HB4), 9007(HB5), H6M, D1S, D1R, D1C, D2S, D2R, D2C, D3S, D3R, D3C, D4S, D4R, D4C, 880, 881

Moving and telescopic bulbs: $140.00
H4 (Hi/Lo), H6, (Hi/Lo), H13 (Hi/Lo), 9004(Hi/Lo), 9007(Hi/Lo)

Halogen Hi / Xenon Low $85.00
H4-2 9007-2 9004-2 H13-2 (9008) 

Available Color Temperature and Special Light:
4300k-12000k Regular price 
3000k yellow, 25k QB blue,30k HP purple/pink additional $10.00 
30k HJ green additional $15.00 

Reminds
Please keep in mind, certain vehicles may require you to run additional accessories (Relay harness) for the HID kit to work properly.
BUY WITH CONFIDENCE, WE TEST EVERY KIT BEFORE SHIPPING PAYPAL Verified 

Contact Jorge 206 465 3948 [email protected] safe fast shipping 

price's above do not include shipping ... shipping cost $11-$15*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a break down of complete conversion kits Impala regal monte carlo cutlass caprice Cadillac 4x6 & 5 3/4 glass oem style lenses 

HiD KIt Standard ballast $80.00 
Relay harness plug and play $25.00 
low beam conversion lenses $50 direct fit glass lenses-metal housing Oem style
Not the plastic housing's that dont fit (Ebay/amazon cheap $25 housing's) 
Shipping $20.00 w/signature confirmation 

total Shipped $175.00 

7x6 and 7" round lenses add $20.00

Contact Jorge 206 465 3948 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20084073
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe on want to put hid's on my big wheel. :angry: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: best lights i have ever used for sure!!! i will never go back to regular lights again!!! thanks for all the hook ups bro...keep doing it strong


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2011, 09:06 PM~20085185
> *maybe on want to put hid's on my big wheel. :angry:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



i can do it H1 bulbs I forward you all the step by step info on how to make the bracket I'll send you a pic of my son's :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 14 2011, 08:20 AM~20087178
> *i can do it H1 bulbs I forward you all the step by step info on how to make the bracket I'll send you a pic of my son's  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* New shipment coming in Wensday PM me year make and model kits starting at $79.99 plus $11-$13 shipping PayPal Ready

complete conversions starting at $175 shipped 

I know carry the Quad High beam Low Beam haress $45 
we assemble out our harness's plug and play very easy to install 
*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 14 2011, 10:18 AM~20087312
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 13 2011, 10:13 PM~20085676
> * :biggrin: best lights i have ever used for sure!!! i will never go back to regular lights again!!! thanks for all the hook ups bro...keep doing it strong
> *


x2


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Every Bulb size and color 4300k-12000k in stock ready to ship pm me year make model ....

Yellow / Green / Pink / Purple available for most Bulb size's 

kits starting at $79.99 plus $11-$13 shipping for basic conversion 

complete conversion kits for G-body / Impala starting at $175 Shipped 
7'' round additional $20.00 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*new shipment coming in tomorrow over 200 units kits Ready to ship :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 16 2011, 09:04 AM~20105618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Do you have projector kits? I'm thinking about converting my Towncar to projectors.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 17 2011, 07:59 AM~20112849
> *Do you have projector kits? I'm thinking about converting my Towncar to projectors.
> *




sorry I dont carry projectors :angry: wish i did sometimes ... i have kits ready to ship for your town car :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HID stands for High Intensity Discharge. It is a type of lighting techonology that replace the filament of the light bulb with xenon gas. The gas is ignited to product an arc of light when high voltage is applied. The amount of light output is 3x brighter than standard halogen light provides 300% more light for better visability. Lamps glow at a higher light temperature with unique color and appearance. Color Temperature are (Kelvin): 4300K, 6000K, 8000K, 10000K, 12000K. HID bulb sizes are as follow: H1, H3 , H4 , H7, H8, H9, H10, H11, H13, HB2, HB3, HB4, 9003 9004 9005 9006 9007 9008 880 881 883 893 894 896 899.



Benefits of HID Conversion Kit?

You've probably already heard of a number of different conversion kits, The xenon HID conversion kit offers you many different things, including the benefits of more efficient light bulbs/Better visability for many cars, trucks, motorcycles, and most other vehicles . 

The Xenon HID conversion kit is a kit that lets you use the HID headlamps (High Intencity Discharge) which continues to grow in popularity. This is because many of the benefits include a brighter light, so you can see in bad weather or at night and a longer life span. However, some of these kits actually work a little differently than others, but that does not necessarily mean that one is better than all others, This is simply because different engineers came up with slightly different solutions & design for there product . 
such as HID xenon kits, use inert gases vs. filament Halogen. 

In principle, the HID lamps that you get with Xenon HID kit has mixed with the noble gases "xenon gas" to entirely replace the use of filament's that are used in halogen lamps. The noble gases, xenon are included in the quartz tube that is connected to two power lines electrodes. If the electricity is released in the HID lamp and reaches the noble gases, there is an arch made. The arch you see when using a conversion kit, HID xenon lamp provides a light that is three times more intense than the average halogen lamps. 

Besides all the beautiful things that the use of inert gases in place of the filament is how long it lasts. Where to begin to decline as filaments both came around and the damage that ultimately leads to them breaking, though you do not get in quartz have this problem with HID kits. Even if your riding off road bulbs you get from HID Xenon conversion kit and not break, so the last 8 to 10 times longer than halogen lamps.


Whats Included in the Package:

2x Xenon Bulbs 
2x Standard ballast/slim ballast 
2x Standard ballast brackets


Features 
- True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit 
- Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs 
- Brighter driving vision at night 
- 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs 
- Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required 
- Nice color output with a hint of blue (8000K Kit and higher) 
- 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs 
- Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years 
- Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. 
- Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof 
- Waterproof connectors 
- Stock color output (4300k-6000k)


relay harness is recommended for those with (DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS "DRL"/ AUTOLAMP)

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. 
Relay's recommend for most older model cars, trucks, late model cars ..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2011, 09:14 PM~20118783
> *
> *



How everything going for you ? Ever get around to installing that kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID kit with autolamp/daytime running lights relay $117 shipped any color 6k-12k PayPal ready *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport just locked in the booth at the show 
for everyone that has been interested in my line of HID's 
check me out at the show or xenonkitsonline.com 
or contact me directly 206 465 3948 Jorge Gutierrez*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 18 2011, 01:43 AM~20118998
> *How everything going for you ? Ever get around to installing that kit
> *


IMA TRY THIS WEEKEND, I GOT EVERYTHANG HOOK UP, NOT ON CAR BUT THE PLUGS TO PLUGS, JUST GOT TO PUT BULB IN PLACE AND PLUG IN THE BLUE PLUG, WHERE THAT GO? AND WHERE DID YOU HIDE OR PUT THE LIGHT BOX IN YOUR LS400?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 01:30 PM~20123095
> *IMA TRY THIS WEEKEND, I GOT EVERYTHANG HOOK UP, NOT ON CAR BUT THE PLUGS TO PLUGS, JUST GOT TO PUT BULB IN PLACE AND PLUG IN THE BLUE PLUG, WHERE THAT GO? AND WHERE DID YOU HIDE OR PUT THE LIGHT BOX IN YOUR LS400?
> *



Blue plug is what is going to hook up direct to your factory harness ..
as for the Ballast i had to remove my air housing on the passenger side and tuck it under and bolt it down with a self tapping screw . regardless to access that passenger side bulb you need to remove that air housing pretty easy once you get in there My LS400 took me like 30min :biggrin: Very easy once you get in there if you have any question when under the hood hit me up 206 465 3948 im here to help


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* To view all of our customers car & Color Bulbs that have been installed check us out at facebook.com/xenonkitsonline * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* customer's lifted GMC *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey do you have any pics of what ur displays look like? i dont have alot of room in my shop  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 20 2011, 08:29 PM~20139176
> *hey do you have any pics of what ur displays look like? i dont have alot of room in my shop   :biggrin:
> *



i build it to what ever size you need buts its 10x10 box with halogen vs xenon :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: i can fit that :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

big ups to the homie jorge,always a real stand up guy and excellent customer service,cant wait till i have him hook up my fleetwood to really make the haters come out :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2 Members: JORGE, baggedout81*


Hows progress ? lol at your rate your sister is never going to see the road at night :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:08 AM~20142088
> *2 Members: JORGE, baggedout81
> Hows progress ? lol at your rate your sister is never going to see the road at night  :biggrin:
> *


Shes always on the go.I did get a chance to mount the ballast thats about it


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 21 2011, 09:14 AM~20142131
> *Shes always on the go.I did get a chance to mount the ballast thats about it
> *




hahahahhaah almost there :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 21 2011, 12:09 PM~20142470
> *hahahahhaah almost there  :biggrin:
> *


What's up bro.sent you a text.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2011, 06:05 AM~20149940
> *What's up bro.sent you a text.
> *




*replied to your message no phone available at this time ill have my tio hit me up when available *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 22 2011, 10:25 AM~20150793
> *replied to your message no phone available at this time ill have my tio hit me up when available
> *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Playboy Rollerz only Bellingham WA Chapter*

you order will ship first thing in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Basic conversion kit halogen to Xenon HID $93 shipped complete old'school conversion kits starting at $ 175 shipped pm me year make model for a quote .*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

id hit you up friday light a million times lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 27 2011, 04:29 PM~20194871
> *id hit you up friday light a million times lol
> *



you hit me up friday ? :dunno: Im very easy to reach hit me up 206 465 3948 direct line  available 24/7 call / text / email [email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*83' caddy* thanks again for the business your order will ship first thing in the morning :biggrin


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hehe i might have an impala project soon...you know what that means :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 25 2011, 01:47 PM~20179708
> * preciate it bro! Excellent customer service!! Will post up some pics after I get them in. thanks again
> *



* your order is in route Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 03/30/2011, By End of Day*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 27 2011, 08:18 AM~20191824
> *Playboy Rollerz only Bellingham WA  Chapter
> 
> you order will ship first thing in the morning  :biggrin:
> *



*tracking number has been sent to your mobile phone :biggrin: as requested 

all weekend orders will ship today thanks again LayitLow customers *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 28 2011, 07:12 AM~20199682
> *hehe i might have an impala project soon...you know what that means :biggrin:
> *




*time to light up the streets :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for all those in the northwest that have hit me up for quotes swing by the booth at the show save your self the shipping ... installation will be available on site ... 
if you would like to be hooked up before the show hit me up direct line 206 465 3948 Jorge Gutierrez 












check me out on facebook.com/xenonkitsonline *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all orders have been shipped tracking numbers have been sent out thanks again guys :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* All PM's have been returned inbox is now clear :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* New shipment of OEM conversion housing just in over 50 set's in stock 
cutlass Impala monte carlo regal caprice bombs remember i carry conversion housing for ever year make model :biggrin: 4x6 5 3/4 7" round 7x6 all housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* New shipment over 100 units coming in Monday ! every bulb size and color will be in stock pm me with year make and model *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*83' caddy*

your 1st package is in route you will be getting the complete conversion kit 
on Delivery Date: March 30, 2011 Postal 

your 2nd package is also in route and you will be getting it on 

Scheduled Delivery:
Friday, March 1st, 2011, By End of Day UPS

Thanks again for the repeat business :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 27 2011, 08:18 AM~20191824
> *Playboy Rollerz only Bellingham WA  Chapter
> 
> you order will ship first thing in the morning  :biggrin:
> *



you order is in route UPS package 

Thursday, March 31st, 2011, By End of Day


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:  love that quick shipping...keep that shit up homie!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 30 2011, 07:22 AM~20217402
> *:wow:   love that quick shipping...keep that shit up homie!
> *



thank you Danny ! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:happysad:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 06:48 PM~20222852
> *:happysad:
> *



If you need to reach me give me a ring 206 465 3948 Jorge :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*ghettostarz*

your oder was shipped today please allow 1-2 business day for your order to arrive 
tracking numbers have been sent to your mobile phone.. 

thanks again for the business :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* 
Basic conversion kit halogen to Xenon HID $93 shipped complete old'school conversion kits starting at $ 175 shipped pm me year make model for a quote .

New shipment of OEM conversion housing just in over 50 set's in stock 
cutlass Impala monte carlo regal caprice bombs remember i carry conversion housing for ever year make model :biggrin: 4x6 5 3/4 7" round 7x6 all housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*83' caddy*

show complete conversion made it in .. 
Delivered, March 30, 2011, 9:25 am, FOREST PARK, IL 60130

your second package will make it there tomorrow UPS .. 
Scheduled Delivery:
Friday, 04/01/2011, By End of Day


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 30 2011, 07:20 PM~20223247
> *ghettostarz
> 
> your oder was shipped today please allow 1-2 business day for your order to arrive
> ...



*your oder is out for delivery 
Scheduled Delivery:
Thursday, 03/31/2011, By End of Day*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

bump for the brotha :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 31 2011, 08:08 AM~20226899
> *bump for the brotha :biggrin:
> *



*whats good danny how you doing brother :biggrin: hope business is good for ..
really look forward to getting down there soon show season kicking up here at the end of the month so time to get busy Las Vegas in oct for sure this year !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 06:46 PM~20231236
> *:wave:
> *



*you ready for your kit ? :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*My trailblazer & friend Tim's Tow Truck Last night * :biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Mar 31 2011, 09:43 AM~20226754
> *83' caddy
> 
> show complete conversion made it in ..
> ...




Thanks jorge, got everything i need now. the fun part begins now.
will post pics after the install.
see you in october in vegas.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* ANDYS CADILLAC ROLLERZ ONLY PREZ. SEATTLE CHAPTER *


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

JORGE I NEED SUM LIGHTS FOR 
A 2004 CHEVY CAVALIER....
10K PM THE TICKET ON THEM


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Apr 2 2011, 09:12 PM~20245665
> *JORGE I NEED SUM LIGHTS FOR
> A 2004 CHEVY CAVALIER....
> 10K PM THE TICKET ON THEM
> *




9007-2 kit instock ready to ship 

Halogen HiBeam Xenon LowBeam


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tim's S10 :biggrin: *

7x6 conversion housing H4-2 8k slim ballast with Relay


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*New Shipment coming in tomorrow over 100+ units in stock ready to ship PayPal ready every bulb size and color ! :biggrin: Pm me year make and model *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 3 2011, 10:32 PM~20252952
> *New Shipment coming in tomorrow over 100+ units in stock ready to ship PayPal ready every bulb size and color ! :biggrin:  Pm me year make and model
> *



*new shipment has arrived every bulb size in stock pm me for your quote * :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 4 2011, 01:16 PM~20257005
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



you pick up that new project yet ?


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

here are the pics of my suburban and my friends civic, the regal will be next uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Apr 4 2011, 06:52 PM~20259863
> *here are the pics of my suburban and my friends civic, the regal will be next  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



* Nice thanks again for the business Quote for the street bike is in your inbox *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's Honda another :biggrin: late night install *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*My trailblazer & friend Tim's Tow Truck * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> here are the pics of my suburban and my friends civic, the regal will be next uffin:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 4 2011, 10:22 PM~20261564
> *My trailblazer &  friend Tim's Tow Truck   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




i like the color on the ones from the trailblazer :biggrin: 
how much (for a 95 grand cherokee)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Apr 4 2011, 09:30 PM~20261637
> *i like the color on the ones from the trailblazer  :biggrin:
> how much (for a 95 grand cherokee)
> *


PM Sent


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Apr 2 2011, 09:12 PM~20245665
> *JORGE I NEED SUM LIGHTS FOR
> A 2004 CHEVY CAVALIER....
> 10K PM THE TICKET ON THEM
> *


JORGE SPENSA HOMIE I SOLD THE CAVALIER ALREADY
BUT I DO NEED SUM HID'S FOR THIS 85 REGAL I JUST GOT HOMIE..
LMK...PM ME OR TXT ME...GRACIAS    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
10K PLZ


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Apr 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20266895
> *JORGE SPENSA HOMIE I SOLD THE CAVALIER ALREADY
> BUT I DO NEED SUM HID'S FOR THIS 85 REGAL I JUST GOT HOMIE..
> LMK...PM ME OR TXT ME...GRACIAS       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



got a kit for you ready to ship in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HOOKING UP THE LOCAL'S THEY REALLY LIKE THE HP PURPLE :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Apr 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20266895
> *JORGE SPENSA HOMIE I SOLD THE CAVALIER ALREADY
> BUT I DO NEED SUM HID'S FOR THIS 85 REGAL I JUST GOT HOMIE..
> LMK...PM ME OR TXT ME...GRACIAS       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



*BULLET YOUR ORDER WILL SHIP FIRST THING IN THE MORNING THANKS AGAIN FOR THE REPEAT BUSINESS :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* 2008 chevy tahoe H11 w/ DRL Relay foglight OEM style base 5202 Bulb 10k Slim ballast *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*kits starting at $79 plus shipping *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's chevy from a local constuction company*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 7 2011, 11:27 PM~20288693
> *customer's chevy from a local constuction company
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* would like to say thank you to all my loyal customers ..... keeping me busy day in and day out please post the Pic's of your old'schoolz so other can see what your rides are turning out like ! thanks again guys :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport offers the HIghest Quality HID's on the market kits starting at $79 plus shipping PAYPAL Verified .. same day shipping fast safe shipping with tracking numbers every bulb size & just about every color in stock call/text for you quote today 

Jorge Gutierrez 206 465 3948 [email protected] 
www.xenonkitsonline.com...*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Customers 2008 ford F-450* :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn thats a bigg ass truck :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*thank you GhettoStarz for forwarding the pic to me turned out real nice - complete conversion kit H4-2 8k with OEM 7x6 housing & Relay harness :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*northwest ryderz check us out at the yakima show may 8th I'll be out there working the booth with my brother Jorge Quality kits we will offer installation on site*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport offers the HIghest Quality HID's on the market kits starting at $79 plus shipping PAYPAL Verified .. same day shipping fast safe shipping with tracking numbers every bulb size & just about every color in stock call/text for you quote today 

Jorge Gutierrez 206 465 3948 [email protected] 
www.xenonkitsonline.com...*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* 
Basic conversion kit halogen to Xenon HID $79 plus shipping complete old'school conversion kits starting at $ 175 shipped pm me year make model for a quote .

New shipment of OEM conversion housing just in over 50 set's in stock 
cutlass Impala monte carlo regal caprice bombs remember i carry conversion housing for ever year make model :biggrin: 4x6 5 3/4 7" round 7x6 all housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 8 2011, 09:33 AM~20290427
> *G&M Autosport offers the HIghest Quality HID's on the market kits starting at $79 plus shipping PAYPAL Verified .. same day shipping fast safe shipping with tracking numbers every bulb size & just about every color in stock call/text for you quote today
> 
> Jorge Gutierrez 206 465 3948 [email protected]
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2011, 06:51 AM~20309752
> *:wow:
> *



*let me know when you ready to get down on your kit :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Bullet_Lok * I sent you a few text messages just cheecking back to see if you pick up your order .. tracking # shows still at your local post office :biggrin: 


Notice Left, April 08, 2011, 1:39 pm, LAS VEGAS, NV 89119


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 11 2011, 08:10 AM~20310268
> * Bullet_Lok   I sent you a few text messages just cheecking back to see if you pick up your order ..  tracking # shows still at your local post office  :biggrin:
> Notice Left, April 08, 2011, 1:39 pm, LAS VEGAS, NV 89119
> *


YES BRO THANK YOU....I JUST PICKED IT UP 
I'LL POST PICTURES OF THE BBY LATER BEFORE & AFTER  
YOU SHOULD GET YOURS TODAY OR 2MORO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 11 2011, 10:06 AM~20310239
> *let me know when you ready to get down on your kit  :biggrin:
> *


  saving my cash as we speak. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Apr 11 2011, 09:25 AM~20310778
> *YES BRO THANK YOU....I JUST PICKED IT UP
> I'LL POST PICTURES OF THE BBY LATER BEFORE & AFTER
> YOU SHOULD GET YOURS TODAY OR 2MORO
> *




cool thanks again for the repaeat business :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*jose gonzales* 

you order has been deliverd thank you look forward to checking out your car downtown this summer ! 

Delivered, April 11, 2011, 11:37 am, MAPLE VALLEY, WA 98038


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hector* 

your complete conversion will ship first thing in the morning thank you for the business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Carlos * 

your package should arrive tomorrow Wednesday for sure for some reason postal tracking info system is not working but your order is in route and on time .. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2011, 01:40 PM~20311905
> * saving my cash as we speak. :biggrin:
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey jorge what do u think if we do the purple for my highbeams or should i stay with the 10k for it?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 11 2011, 09:14 PM~20316360
> *hey jorge what do u think if we do the purple for my highbeams or should i stay with the 10k for it?
> *



I recommend 10k but we can do HP purple if you like 
But remember we your whole front clip is ultra white withthat tint of blue 
I would go 10k then wire up that quad beam relay and run all four !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 11 2011, 11:12 PM~20316348
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 11 2011, 10:49 PM~20316658
> *I recommend 10k but we can do HP purple if you like
> But remember we your whole front clip is ultra white withthat tint of blue
> I would go 10k then wire up that quad beam relay and run all four !
> *


right i didnt even think of that. :biggrin: i will try to check the bulbs out today


----------



## HiRoller64 (Apr 7, 2011)

would you be able to get these for a 64 impala?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiRoller64_@Apr 12 2011, 09:24 AM~20319391
> *would you be able to get these for a 64 impala?
> *



yes 5-3/4 Oem style Glass lenses with metal housing's direct fit ... complete low beam set up $175 shipped to your door any question feel free to give me a call 206 465 3948 JOrge :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiRoller64_@Apr 12 2011, 09:24 AM~20319391
> *would you be able to get these for a 64 impala?
> *



Basic conversion $ 175 shipped complete with HID KIT low beam HOusings (2) Relay harness to insure proper voltage to the ballast plug and play !
OEM conversion housing 5 3/4 housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean :biggrin: [/b]











any color 6k-12k additional $10 for QB deep blue


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_Lok thank you for forwarding the pics NICE turn out :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* 
Basic conversion kit halogen to Xenon HID $79 plus shipping complete old'school conversion kits starting at $ 175 shipped pm me year make model for a quote .

New shipment of OEM conversion housing just in over 50 set's in stock 
cutlass Impala monte carlo regal caprice bombs remember i carry conversion housing for ever year make model :biggrin: 4x6 5 3/4 7" round 7x6 all housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 12 2011, 01:43 PM~20321299
> *Basic conversion $ 175 shipped  complete with HID KIT low beam HOusings (2) Relay harness to insure proper voltage to the ballast plug and play !
> OEM conversion housing  5 3/4  housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean  :biggrin: *
> 
> ...



*HiRoller64 - let me know when your ready  *


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 12 2011, 02:27 PM~20321623
> *Bullet_Lok  thank you for forwarding the pics NICE turn out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: 
THANK YOU BRO


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

what kit would i need for a 78 monte carlo pm me if you can


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 12 2011, 02:37 PM~20321709
> *what kit would i need for a 78 monte carlo  pm me if you can
> *



PM SENT if you have any other question feel free give me a call 206 465 3948 call/text anytime i work around the clock :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_Lok* 

yesterdays new order will ship today thanks again ill forward you tracking #


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

9005's baby thats what i need :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT
LIGHT UP THA NIGHT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 13 2011, 05:35 PM~20332463
> *9005's baby thats what i need :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Let me know when your ready I can ship inthe morning for you !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 14 2011, 01:24 AM~20335815
> *Let me know when your ready I can ship inthe morning for you !
> *



i need them shipped to my shop. :biggrin: 

Ink'm Up Tattoo
4305 Stockton Hill Rd 
Suite D
Kingman, Az 86409


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2011, 09:37 AM~20337014
> *i need them shipped to my shop. :biggrin:
> 
> Ink'm Up Tattoo
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2011, 09:31 AM~20337310
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2011, 07:37 AM~20337014
> *i need them shipped to my shop. :biggrin:
> 
> Ink'm Up Tattoo
> ...




order will ship today will have tracking number for you by this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:52 AM~20337448
> *order will ship today will have tracking number for you by this afternoon  :biggrin:
> *



damn now i need to find a box lol :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2011, 08:56 AM~20337474
> *damn now i need to find a box lol :biggrin:
> *



*yes you do :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Thanks Big Mark for the Help trouble shooting the electrical problem we ran into with this project ! *

*Big Marks Burb :biggrin: *




















*Customer's Chevy*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2011, 10:33 AM~20337329
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up brotha.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* danny todays order has been shipped tracking number has been sent to your phone thanks again :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* thank you Ryan OG UNLIMITED/Detail for forwarding the pics with the product installed !*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 14 2011, 02:14 PM~20339209
> * thank you Ryan OG UNLIMITED/Detail  for forwarding the pics with the product installed !
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: i like that


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* 
Basic conversion kit halogen to Xenon HID $79 plus shipping complete old'school conversion kits starting at $ 175 shipped pm me year make model for a quote .


cutlass Impala monte carlo regal caprice bombs remember i carry conversion housing for ever year make model :biggrin: 4x6 5 3/4 7" round 7x6 all housings are glass with metal case original look to keep it clean :biggrin: *


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

can u pm me a price for a 2010 chevy suburban.. looking to get a set


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*local customers fleetwood 10k standard ballast with out relay harness Customer runs kit with autolamp off at all times *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 14 2011, 06:15 PM~20341628
> *can u pm me a price for a 2010 chevy suburban.. looking to get a set
> *




*pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Why pay for $5-$15 cheaper for a much lower quality products that will most likely stop working a few months after or give you problems. At G&M Autosport we are committed to provide our customers with the highest HID/LED products at the lowest price possible. We import products directly from factory and pass on the saving to our customers.

Have a question? owner/sale/tech support : Jorge Gutierrez 

Contact us by Phone: Office: 206 495 9823 Cell: 206 465 3948 (9am-6pm PST)


General info: www.xenonkitsonline.com

Dealers: [email protected]

Warranty: [email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*R.O Danny your quad beam relay shipped today tracking sent to your phone thanks again *


*Bullet_Lok your LED package show's it has been delivered thank you let me know on our pending order if you would like it to ship or wait till we know if the car is going to stay around for a while lol *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 15 2011, 06:23 PM~20348412
> *R.O Danny your quad beam relay shipped today tracking sent to your phone thanks again
> Bullet_Lok your LED package show's it has been delivered thank you let me know on our pending order if you would like it to ship or wait till we know if the car is going to stay around for a while lol
> *



:biggrin: thank u. dont forget my led tail lights too :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 15 2011, 05:46 PM~20348551
> *:biggrin: thank u. dont forget my led tail lights too :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



bhahahahahahaha dont foget to take off the trim !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 15 2011, 07:33 PM~20348876
> *bhahahahahahaha dont foget to take off the trim !
> *



i got ur trim fool lol...what trim r you talking about?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 15 2011, 06:37 PM~20348906
> *i got ur trim fool lol...what trim r you talking about?
> *


lol let me know when your ready to sell :biggrin: PayPal Ready


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's BMW 12k headlight's fog light's coming soon *


















*I know carry LED tail lights for chevy's 88-02 Starting at $169.99 shipped :biggrin: *










































*Im carry them in stock for Charger's 05-08 Chrysler 300/c 05-07 BMW 3series Pm me to see if your year make and model available :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 15 2011, 11:17 PM~20350505
> *lol let me know when your ready to sell  :biggrin:  PayPal Ready
> *



:wow: i need my 2 door moldings for my car...i do have a set of brand new..... :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* couple install's great way to start the morning :biggrin: *


















*another 2008 tahoe ltz HID headlights foglights & 42mm SMD LED in lights :biggrin: *


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* i had a few customer ask about My LED's and have asked me to post a pic here you go and a basic bulb cross chart ..these are the 48LED high quality with 90 day warranty * :biggrin: 










*1157*available in white red = 2357 94 7528 7225 1176 2057 1157 1016 1178 1196 7440 992 3496 2397

*3157*available in white red =4157 3757 4157na 3457a 4057 3454 3057 3357 3155 3357 

*1156* available in white red=1295 1195 2396 97 199 1295 93 97 7506 97 631 3497 1073 1095 1141 1156 


*5 SMD LED available in RED WHITE BLUE *
*T10/W5W/Wled*=658 161 168 5200s 2827 558 161 194 2886x 193 5200 3652 2821 2825 158 175 160 579


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 16 2011, 09:34 PM~20356004
> * i had a few customer ask about My LED's and have asked me to post a pic here you go and a basic bulb cross chart ..these are the 48LED high quality with 90 day warranty   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*LEDS ON MY 85 REGAL *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Turning out real nice ! Bullet


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer's 5series BMW 10k with 9-16v capacitor's :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i will get more pics tonight of the high beams with the quad relay on that shit...crazy bright :biggrin: 


lets see them flash that shit to me now!!!

maybe i should put some fogs too just to add more lol

you can light up a football field with my truck now hahahha


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* thank you mike for forwarding me the pic of the 70' Impala *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> *customer's 5series BMW 10k with 9-16v capacitor's :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 18 2011, 01:36 PM~20366363
> *i will get more pics tonight of the high beams with the quad relay on that shit...crazy bright  :biggrin:
> lets see them flash that shit to me now!!!
> 
> ...



*i have a nice set of glass fog light housing .. H11 let me know !*


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

MY BROS TITAN 12K HIDS RELAY WITH THE HALO HEADLIGHTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Regal_81 get your shine on!!! Let me know when you ready for your int. Lights !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*R.O DANNY * Running 12k HiD's with LED turn signals & smd led corner lights 
hooked up to quad beam relay & autolamp relay !!! :biggrin: Danny before you know it your going to have to quit the tattoo business and come work for me after all the lights you have installed in your truck you'll be a pro ! :cheesy: LED taillights coming soon .. then Int LED's Kingman AZ will have alot of reports of a UFO rolling thorough the street


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 18 2011, 10:23 PM~20370145
> *R.O DANNY  Running 12k HiD's with LED turn signals & smd led  corner lights
> hooked up to quad beam relay & autolamp relay !!! :biggrin:  Danny before you know it your going to have to quit the tattoo business and come work for me after all the lights you have installed in your truck you'll be a pro !  :cheesy: LED taillights coming soon .. then Int LED's Kingman AZ will have alot of reports of a UFO rolling thorough the street
> 
> ...



i still say u need to send me a display and sell a few out the shop here....everybody loves the truck with all that light. :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 19 2011, 07:06 AM~20372034
> *i still say u need to send me a display and sell a few out the shop here....everybody loves the truck with all that light. :biggrin:
> *



once we get through these next two event's ill put something together for you !
I have a set of nice glass housing's if you want fogs all you will have to do is run a switch I was going to upgrade my son's power wheel but were going in a different direction let me know.. I'll send you a pic to your phone


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

look what i found :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 19 2011, 07:57 AM~20372309
> *look what i found :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*thats whats up for those that have been interested in our HIgh/Low relay they are now in stock ready to ship Pm me for pricing ! * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*to check out over 400 plus customers car check me out on www.facebook.com/xenonkitsonline * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's returned inbox no longer full :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: good guy to deal with and a great product...i have ordered 4 kits from him and a shit load of other lights/relays...easy plug and play kits and great night driving now!  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*155-80-13* your order will ship tomorrow ill have tracking info for you by the end of my business day thank you for the business you be very happy with the product * :biggrin:*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup on my led tails :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Pm me please 64 Impala low high beam. Brightest white light kit you have shipped. Zip 32068. Thanks.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 20 2011, 07:13 AM~20380117
> *wassup on my led tails :biggrin:
> *



* you know the ticket :biggrin: I'll call you today *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*RO Danny * 

you LED taillights and complete order will ship today I'll have tracking info for you by the end of our business day !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Apr 20 2011, 10:01 PM~20386739
> *Pm me please 64 Impala low high beam. Brightest white light kit you have shipped. Zip 32068. Thanks.
> *



*PM SENT*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

This vato just delliverd to my door 20 h.i.d kits, l.e.ds, license plate lights, relays & some more shit!! great quality, highly recommended! Im in bissness now!! Ima get at u when im ready 4 another delivery!! THANKS


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$FLEETWOOD-82_@Apr 21 2011, 10:54 AM~20389519
> *This vato just delliverd to my door 20 h.i.d kits, l.e.ds, license plate lights, relays & some more shit!! great quality, highly recommended! Im in bissness now!! Ima get at u when im ready 4 another delivery!! THANKS
> *



*thank you for the business :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

EVERY DAY I'M HUSTLIN, EVERY DAY I'M HUSTLIN... :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 21 2011, 12:59 PM~20390297
> *EVERY DAY I'M HUSTLIN, EVERY DAY I'M HUSTLIN... :wow:
> *



*danny I'll have tracking for you in the next hour , thanks again for the business *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 21 2011, 03:26 PM~20390952
> *danny I'll have tracking for you in the next hour , thanks again for the business
> *



no problem i aint trippin :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20389585
> *thank you for the business  :biggrin:
> *


Payment sent bro. Can't wait to get my lights.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2011, 07:26 AM~20395431
> *Payment sent bro.  Can't wait to get my lights.
> *



they are bomb too. i wont have anything else in my ride now.  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2011, 06:26 AM~20395431
> *Payment sent bro.  Can't wait to get my lights.
> *



*pm sent :biggrin: order will ship once payment is collected thanks again for the business *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 22 2011, 06:26 AM~20395431
> *Payment sent bro.  Can't wait to get my lights.
> *



*tracking info is in your inbox :biggrin: thank you for the business *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Thank you Steve for the business truck turned out real nice 
12k Ev slim ballast / LED Taillights *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 23 2011, 05:32 AM~20401622
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *



Your order is in route post pic with your taillights installed !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

for sure...i hope my shop decals will be done for my truck too. we need to see after next weekend about the other decals too.  :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* basic conversion kits starting at $79 plus shipping ! *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for my bro,im still sending more business your way  

just keep that outstanding customer service up like you always do and trust me you gonna get more business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wassail my brown brotha...on the look out for my tail lights in the morning. Will post up picks too for the lights and my dads lights too. HIDs and tails


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20410702
> *Wassail my brown brotha...on the look out for my tail lights in the morning. Will post up picks too for the lights and my dads lights too. HIDs and tails
> *



* Just tracked your package in route on time ! let me know if you need anything else :biggrin: ....Happy easter hope you and your family had a good day ... on my end just another busy day in the warehouse getting things ready to ship in the morning spent the morning with the fam now its back to business ! *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20412634
> * Just tracked your package in route on time ! let me know if you need anything else  :biggrin:  ....Happy easter hope you and your family had a good day ... on my end just another busy day in the warehouse getting things ready to ship in the morning spent the morning with the fam now its back to business !
> *



things went well today i tattooed early today but the closed up. it was a good day...now the stressfull time of getting ready for the convention this week. and get my truck looking good. its alot of shit with no time lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good morning sunshine :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 25 2011, 06:27 AM~20414037
> *good morning sunshine :biggrin:
> *



Danny you crack me up stay on the look out for that large package today !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion starting at $79 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 25 2011, 09:09 AM~20414593
> *Danny you crack me up stay on the look out for that large package today !!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i am so tired im just in retard mode for the next week...well untill this convention is done  

i couldnt wait on homie for that printed banner so i had to get one local for $75 full color print


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol both yall crack me up


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2011, 09:39 AM~20415180
> *lol both yall crack me up
> *



Hey Chucky thanks for sending cstomers my way 
Matt out of VA. Came through thanks again ! Happ to see you guys are happy with the products I put out on te streets !!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2011, 10:39 AM~20415180
> *lol both yall crack me up
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
look what i did today


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 25 2011, 09:58 PM~20420637
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> look what i did today
> 
> ...



*thank you for the business Danny send all your friends and family this way :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 26 2011, 09:06 AM~20422599
> *thank you for the business Danny send all your friends and family this way  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion starting at $79 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

well hello to my new sponsor :wow: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 27 2011, 05:49 AM~20430259
> *well hello to my new sponsor :wow:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Hello Danny your crazy ! LOL before you know it city is going to pay you to light up the streets 
Final exterior Package will ship today ! Then we will get started on int. Package


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 27 2011, 07:36 AM~20430479
> *Hello Danny your crazy ! LOL before you know it city is going to pay you to light up the streets
> Final exterior Package will ship today ! Then we will get started on int. Package
> *



just to let everybody know he is not sponsoring me its an inside joke hahaha

but thanks JORGE for the great product...i love how bright this is. i finally blinded my first car with my high beams!!! itwas all like BAM! lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 27 2011, 08:57 AM~20430593
> *just to let everybody know he is not sponsoring me its an inside joke hahaha
> 
> but thanks JORGE for the great product...i love how bright this is. i finally blinded my first car with my high beams!!! itwas all like BAM! lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2011, 08:04 AM~20430640
> *:wow:
> *



wassup my bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 27 2011, 09:06 AM~20430650
> *wassup my bROtha :biggrin:
> *


chillin bro.saving my money for some led's. :biggrin: 
jorge said he has some led's for my big wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2011, 08:07 AM~20430659
> *chillin bro.saving my money for some led's. :biggrin:
> jorge said he has some led's for my big wheel. :biggrin:
> *



:yes: i might get some hids for the pedal car too. and some red leds for the tail lights as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Redmond, WA, United States 04/27/2011 2:30 A.M. Out For Delivery 

be on the look out brotha it will be there today! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 27 2011, 10:25 AM~20431159
> *:yes: i might get some hids for the pedal car too. and some red leds for the tail lights as well. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't Forget a have a 12in SmD led strips high quality $29 set ! 
Red white blue ....

Danny I'm heading to the house right now see what's there for me !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 27 2011, 10:13 AM~20431470
> *Don't Forget a have a 12in SmD led strips high quality $29 set !
> Red white blue ....
> 
> ...


i hope ur wife dont trip on the blow up sheep i sent you for your long drives lol :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 27 2011, 06:54 PM~20435512
> *i hope ur wife dont trip on the blow up sheep i sent you for your long drives lol :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



hahahahhaha your crazy !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Crazy day in the northwest ! HIT me up for your kits 206 465 3948 (jorge)*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*sneak peak of customer's truck lighting up the streets in the northwest pics coming soon .... Juan Vasquez sorry homie had to leak a Pic... :biggrin: HID's/LED's northwest look out for the G&M Autosport Truck/SUV team !*











*heres a customer's K5 (Mike Finch) local customer and good friend of mine *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

my tattoo shop will be in LAUGHLIN NV starting today tattooing at the River Run...hit me up for appointments!

come by and check it out. riders will definately get a hook up. hit me up for appointments. we are in the center isle closest to the stage! me and a friends shop are spliting the booth and you cant miss us.

Convention hours are 12 noon- 12midnight thursday-saturday 

INK'M UP TATTOO 
Kingman, AZ 86409
928-8974521 shop #

see you there!

and if you come in and let me know you seen this on JORGE's page i will hook you up more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 28 2011, 06:31 AM~20438621
> *my tattoo shop will be in LAUGHLIN NV starting today tattooing at the River Run...hit me up for appointments!
> 
> come by and check it out. riders will definately get a hook up. hit me up for appointments. we are in the center isle closest to the stage! me and a friends shop are spliting the booth and you cant miss us.
> ...




* I SHOULD CHARGE YOU FOR POSTING THAT HAHAHAHHAHAHA *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* OVER 100 UNITS IN STOCK READY TO SHIP PM ME OR CALL 206 465 3948 FOR YOUR QOUTE TODAY ! *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 28 2011, 11:56 AM~20440223
> * I SHOULD CHARGE YOU FOR POSTING THAT HAHAHAHHAHAHA
> *



read the disclaimer you still got plugged, lol
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion starting at $79 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Ricky's & Jeff's BMW & 325is with 3k fog lights *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport offers the highest quality of HID's on the market. 100% satisfaction Guaranteed! Direct no hassle warranty, with great customer service.*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 25 2011, 02:02 PM~20416384
> *Hey Chucky thanks for sending cstomers my way
> Matt out of VA. Came through thanks again ! Happ to see you guys are happy with the products I put out on te streets !!!
> *


not a problem bro you know me your best free advertisement ever :biggrin: 

besides who else gonna hook up my caddys n have me turnin dark ass streets to basically daylight with the flick of a switch :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* New shipment came in yesterday !!! Weekend special to motivate Layitlow to light up the streets !! complete conversion kits for Regal Impala cutlass cadillac any 4x6 / 5 3/4 housing on sale this weekend only $175 shipped to your door paypal ready !*





> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Apr 29 2011, 06:50 AM~20446729
> * Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)
> 
> Basic halogen to Xenon conversion starting at $79
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

All PM's returned ... Weekend orders will ship first thing in the morning ! Thank you to all the Layitlow customer for all the business !!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: i got my sponsored lights in lol :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

how much for just the lenses for a 63 impala.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 2 2011, 04:21 PM~20469477
> *how much for just the lenses for a 63 impala.
> *



*Pm sent* :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* few more Local trucks :biggrin: *


















*Team Xenon in the house :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* For all the local ryders check out our booth at the cinco de mayo show sunday may 8th yakima , wa :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion $ 93 shipped 
Basic halogen to xenon conversion with relay $ 117 shipped 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

2+ Kits free shipping great time to get you headlight foglight package 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* our staff will be out of the office May 7th-8th for all local customers ! making it to the Cinco de mayo show in Yakima Wa check us out at the show ..
we will be available to answer all PM's and phone calls while on the road any questions feel free to call any time 206 465 3948 

Jorge Gutierrez 
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion $ 93 shipped 
Basic halogen to xenon conversion with relay $ 117 shipped 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

2+ Kits free shipping great time to get you headlight foglight package 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey i put my dads lights on yesterday but i need to get some night pics for you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 4 2011, 02:48 PM~20484943
> *hey i put my dads lights on yesterday but i need to get some night pics for you
> *



POst day & night pics and a pic of your lic plate lights installed


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 4 2011, 10:38 PM~20487870
> *POst day & night pics and a pic of your lic plate lights installed
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion $ 93 shipped 
Basic halogen to xenon conversion with relay $ 117 shipped 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

2+ Kits free shipping great time to get you headlight foglight package 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*sneak peak of customer's truck lighting up the streets in the northwest pics coming soon .... Juan Vasquez sorry homie had to leak a Pic... :biggrin: HID's/LED's northwest look out for the G&M Autosport Truck/SUV team !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 6 2011, 05:24 PM~20499297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE!!!!!!

That thing bagged?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 6 2011, 03:53 PM~20499482
> *DOPE!!!!!!
> 
> That thing bagged?
> *



Not yet  how your sister like here lights ? Let me know if there's anything else I can do for you ! 
I know carry LED's for your front turn signals and lic plate lights !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We are back in the office ! Thank you to all of those that checked us out this weekend at the show .. We will be back for two more events this coming weekend so check us out 
Ruff Ryderz show this sat in Everett Wa - ridin low in the 360 Bellingham Wa on Sunday if u missed us in Yakima we are headin North this coming weekend more show to be posted that we will be attending we will make it south in the next coming up weeks for those that have been asking !Wil post dates and they are known Thanks again to all the customers and locals for the love shown on the eastside !! all PM's have been returned and once again we back in office ready to ship your kits out ! 

Jorge Gutierrez 
G&M Autosport 
206-465-3948 
www.Xenonkitsonline.com
Facebook.com/xenonkitsknline


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 6 2011, 07:24 PM~20499297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kit is that and whats the price


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

DO YOU MAKE THESE FOR LINCOLN TOWN CARS?

IF SO DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS YOU CAN POST UP THANX!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 03:47 PM~20516464
> *what kit is that and whats the price
> *



Send me year make model kits start at $93 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 9 2011, 05:01 PM~20517007
> *DO YOU MAKE THESE FOR LINCOLN TOWN CARS?
> 
> IF SO DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS YOU CAN POST UP THANX!
> *



Yes send me a pm with year make model and I'll post a few pics as soon as I get back in office today !


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

how much do those 5x7 housings cost? is it actuall glass? or just clear plastic? :cheesy: 

shipped to chicago 60625


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@May 9 2011, 06:37 PM~20517861
> *how much do those 5x7 housings cost? is it actuall glass? or just clear plastic?  :cheesy:
> 
> shipped to chicago 60625
> *



* If im correct your looking for the 6054 7x6 those i carry in oem style (stock look) 
GLass housing with metal case direct fit no mod req. reg price $75 shipped i can do $65 shipped i also carry glass projector $65 shipped let me know i can ship out same day paypal ready !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*LOWCOS CAR CLUB YAKIMA WA *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We are back in the office ! Thank you to all of those that checked us out this weekend at the show .. We will be back for two more events this coming weekend so check us out 
Ruff Ryderz show this sat in Everett Wa - ridin low in the 360 Bellingham Wa on Sunday if u missed us in Yakima we are headin North this coming weekend more show to be posted that we will be attending we will make it south in the next coming up weeks for those that have been asking !Will post dates and they are known Thanks again to all the customers and locals for the love shown on the eastside !! all PM's have been returned and once again we back in office ready to ship your kits out ! 

*Jorge Gutierrez 
G&M Autosport 
206-465-3948 
www.Xenonkitsonline.com
Facebook.com/xenonkitsknline*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion $ 93 shipped 
Basic halogen to xenon conversion with relay $ 117 shipped 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

2+ Kits free shipping great time to get you headlight foglight package 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 9 2011, 05:01 PM~20517007
> *DO YOU MAKE THESE FOR LINCOLN TOWN CARS?
> 
> IF SO DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS YOU CAN POST UP THANX!
> *


here's couple town cars 93 & 96 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: wassup JORGE how u doing brotha...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

on A 64 impala is there any cutting that has to be done to the light housing? LMK


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 10 2011, 06:24 PM~20525705
> *on A 64 impala is there any cutting that has to be done to the light housing? LMK
> *


 NO! We have came up with a design that is direct fit ! No mods ReQ.
Fits right into place glass housing with metal case oem style housing looks stock very easy to install no cutting wires direct plug and play with direct hassle free warranty ! Check out my feedback on the link in my signature I specialize in old school conversion kits and focus on Quality of my product VS quantity of product ! We offer only the highest quality kits on the market for a great price if you have any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948 I work around the clock and always available to answer any question !! 


Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 10 2011, 04:24 PM~20524818
> *:biggrin: wassup JORGE how u doing brotha...
> *



Same old different day Danny staying busy !! I'm about to wrap up my night and head home ! Long day started at 6am time to go home and get some rest I'll be back at it tomorrow 7am just another day in the office but can't complain most can't seem to stay busy so I have to put in the hours while there's work you know ! Post the pics of your dads truck when you get a chance


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Thank Chris for posting the pic with our product installed 9006 6k kit *


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 10 2011, 09:17 PM~20527279
> *NO! We have came up with a design that is direct fit ! No mods ReQ.
> Fits right into place glass housing with metal case  oem style housing looks stock very easy to install no cutting wires direct plug and play with direct hassle free warranty ! Check out my feedback on the link in my signature I specialize in old school conversion kits and focus on Quality of my product VS quantity of product ! We offer only the highest quality kits on the market for a great price if you have any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948 I work around the clock and always available to answer any question !!
> Jorge
> *


Cool... I was told you had to cut into the metal behind the light. because the rubber hits in back


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 11 2011, 02:46 PM~20531811
> *Cool... I was told you had to cut into the metal behind the light. because the rubber hits in back
> *



true on most conversion housing that have plastic base (ebay/amazon) because it sticks out about an inch.. I guarantee our housing are direct Fit ! no mods ReQ!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20532356
> *true on most conversion housing that have plastic base (ebay/amazon) because it sticks out about an inch..  I guarantee our housing are direct Fit ! no mods ReQ!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*color chart...note i no longer carry 15k now carry 25k QB Blue :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a few Pic for those that have been asking whats so different about what i carry and whats out there on the market "We carry Dirct fit glass oem style (stock look housing with metal case" not gray plastic housing!! * :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's two layitlow customers with our products installed :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 11 2011, 08:24 PM~20533913
> *Here's a few Pic for those that have been asking whats so different about what i carry and whats out there on the market "We carry Dirct fit glass oem style (stock look housing with metal case" not gray plastic housing!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*these are very nice kits...i used one on my dads truck and he loves them...i did use the rubber part just to protect a little more but still fit with no problems.  *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 11 2011, 07:31 PM~20533983
> *these are very nice kits...i used one on my dads truck and he loves them...i did use the rubber part just to protect a little more but still fit with no problems.
> *



Danny post pic's or it didn't happen :biggrin: lol where's my pics big homie !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 11 2011, 08:33 PM~20533999
> *Danny post pic's or it didn't happen  :biggrin:  lol where's my pics big homie !
> *



i need to go over there at night i just might do it tomorrow night lol :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion $ 93 shipped 
Basic halogen to xenon conversion with relay $ 117 shipped 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

2+ Kits free shipping great time to get you headlight foglight package 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* ultra white Int . lights available in 194/168 42mm 39mm 31mm $15 pair shipped *


































*BMW 3Series 39mm LED lic plate lights *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Free Shipping on 2+ Kits Don't forget to add you LED lic. plate lights to your order $15 (pair)

Basic halogen to Xenon conversion $ 93 shipped 
Basic halogen to xenon conversion with relay $ 117 shipped 
complete old' school conversion kits starting at $175 shipped 
Good time to get get your Headlight/Foglight kits shipped !
Any question feel free to give me a call I work around the clock 7days a week 

Jorge - 206 465 3948 call/text for a quote anytime 

2+ Kits free shipping great time to get you headlight foglight package 

For all Washington oregon California customers 1-2 business days for order to Arrive
Most orders delivered Next Day fast safe shipping !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* G&M Autosport will be attending the lowrider show this sunday may 15th at WWU in Bellingham Wa. for those that couldent make it to yakima were heading north on sunday check us out at our booth kit starting at $79 out the door we pay the state sales tax !! LED's starting at $11 Pair Installation on site !! any question contact us at 206 465 3948 ... complete Impala regal monte carlo cadillac caprice any sealed beam conversion $150 out the door !! take advantage of no shipping and no Tax .... we will be set up along with StillLow Automotive we will have 13" 14" tires wire wheel hydraulic parts pump heads motor and other accessories on site !!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*wannabelowrider*
Jorge is a str8 up dude. He took the time to walk me thru the installation and wiring process even though I didn't buy my kit from him. He ensured I was up and running before I hung up the phone. Will be doing some purchases from him in the neat future. Thanks again. Jorge




* No problem Im here to help any way i can ! got the pic of your car turned out real nice Let your friends and family know where to look if they are in the market for HID's/LED's I'm always around to take care of any question :biggrin: look forward to doing business together in the future*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* My personal Trail blazer :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for those of you with those Green show cars HJ GREEN H4 bulbs now in stock available only in H4 at this time ! cutlass regal monte carlo caprice impala work for any sealed beam conversion kit.... hit me up 206 465 3948 stand out from the rest $175 Shipped *


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

i need sum led turnin signals for 95 fleetwood


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95WOOD_@May 13 2011, 06:19 PM~20548602
> *i need sum led turnin signals for 95 fleetwood
> *



* you will need (2) set 2057 along with (2) set resisters i have them in stock ready to ship $75 * :biggrin: 90day warranty on LED Bulbs "Front turn signal set up "


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* ultra white Festoon LED's now available in 31mm 36mm 39mm 42mm & 194/168 


194/168 LED available in RED , BLUE , Green Ultra white SMD LED *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Jason your package has been delivered any question feel free to give me a call *

Delivered, May 14, 2011, 11:47 am, ABERDEEN, MD 21001


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for all those that have been looking at my topic check out my feedback Quality product. affordable price Highest Quality on the market . Deal direct with the source and not some Middle man !! 100% satisfaction Guaranteed! Direct no hassle warranty, with great customer service.*


Jorge Gutierrez 
G&M Autosport 
xenonkitsonline.com


--------------------
Sales - Mobile(206)465 3948 Office(206)495 9823 

LayitLow .com FEED BACK LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557519


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Price for 82 Cutlass Supreme headlights and tail lights


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

jorge you got a pm homie im ready to buy 2 kits :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

ill be ordering another set in about a week


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Orale, good hanging out with you and the crew today. George is one straight up dude. As good as they come. I can't wait to get my Dually up here so we can hook up the interior lights as well. Thanks George!!


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Good to meet you at the 360 show today and the good deal on the light kit..Now hope fully my shit don't blow up


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAT2DAN_@May 15 2011, 11:49 AM~20557275
> *Price for 82 Cutlass Supreme headlights and tail lights
> *




Complete conversion kit for cutlass with OEM style housing $175 shipped. 
Includes relay harness / HID Kit / (2) housings plug and play kit 

As for tail lights I don't have anything available at this time sorry


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 15 2011, 01:03 PM~20557561
> *jorge you got a pm homie im ready to buy 2 kits :biggrin:
> *



Sorry I haven't got back to you I was out at a local show as a vendor today and just got back in 
PM sent I can have your kits shipped first thing in the morning ! Let me know


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 15 2011, 07:24 PM~20559714
> *Good to meet you at the 360 show today and the good deal on the light kit..Now hope fully my shit don't blow up
> *



Good meetig you guys ... You and blowing shit up today hahahahahha what's next you going to spam my facebook hahahahha post pics once you install the kit any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 16 2011, 03:53 AM~20560315
> *Good meetig you guys ... You and blowing shit up today hahahahahha what's next you going to spam my facebook hahahahha post pics once you install the kit any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948
> *


he will just keep poking you on facebook haha


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@May 15 2011, 04:44 PM~20558618
> *Orale, good hanging out with you and the crew today.  George is one straight up dude.  As good as they come.  I can't wait to get my Dually up here so we can hook up the interior lights as well.  Thanks George!!
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for coming out to the show it was good kicking rocks with you sorry I could stay around and BS I happen to be a little busy today but we will get together as soon as te truck gets off the trailer to set you up with an appointment to install all your LED int lights !


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 15 2011, 08:53 PM~20560315
> *Good meetig you guys ... You and blowing shit up today hahahahahha what's next you going to spam my facebook hahahahha post pics once you install the kit any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948
> *


Will do... :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Carlos MArtinez - Carlos Peralta - Hector* your orders will go out today I'll forward you tracking number by the end of my business day thanks again for the business :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 15 2011, 01:03 PM~20557561
> *jorge you got a pm homie im ready to buy 2 kits :biggrin:
> *



*your kits have been pulled.. and our on my desk ready to be package once payment is posted I will have my staff package and ship your order right away thanks for the business ! :biggrin: *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

When Im ready I'll be getting at you , thanks for the info!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 15 2011, 01:03 PM~20557561
> *jorge you got a pm homie im ready to buy 2 kits :biggrin:
> *



Payment has been Recevied ! Your order will ship first thing in the morning . Thanks again for the business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Couple cars from Canada :biggrin: @ the ridin low in the 360 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* tylor's Bike & OFF road cart :biggrin: Bel-kirk autobody :biggrin: Local customer *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* basic conversion kits starting at $79 (cars that do not have autolamp/Daytime running light) plus $11 shipping :biggrin: 

with autolamp daytime running lights $79 plus $25 plus $11 shipping = $115 
with delivery confirmation or signature confirmation $117 

Break down of complete conversion kit for impala regal monte carlo caprice cadillac cutlass 4x6 & 5 3/4 oem housing projectors are available .. 

HID kit any color 6k-12k $ 79 
Voltage relay harness $ 25 
Oem style conversion housing (pair low beam) $45 (reg price $55) 
Shipping $16
Add your LED City lights for only $10 pair available in red blue white 

$165 shipped ! with LED city lights $175 shipped *


Prices edited by Jorge G&M Autosport 5/17/2011


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

what kit will i need for 72 impala?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 17 2011, 11:02 AM~20570418
> *Couple cars from Canada :biggrin:  @ the ridin low in the 360
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you put them in on the spot at a car show?Seen the box under that caddy :wow:


----------



## bat94chevy (Sep 7, 2008)

8000k Kit my brother bought for his 64 some months ago.... And still looking great!! Thanks for doing business Jorge.


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 17 2011, 02:24 PM~20572447
> *Dam you put them in on the spot at a car show?Seen the box under that caddy :wow:
> *


except mine  .................................................. :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 17 2011, 07:53 PM~20574777
> *except mine   .................................................. :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 17 2011, 12:29 PM~20571607
> *what kit will i need for 72 impala?
> *



* you would need complete 5 3/4 conversion $165 shipped kits in stock ready to ship contact 206 465 3948 jorge with any question's*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 17 2011, 02:24 PM~20572447
> *Dam you put them in on the spot at a car show?Seen the box under that caddy :wow:
> *



*yes we install onsite and all the show that we have a booth at !! not only do customers get high quality product they also get to roll out looking fresh ! :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bat94chevy_@May 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20574744
> *8000k Kit my brother bought for his 64 some months ago.... And still looking great!! Thanks for doing business Jorge.
> 
> 
> ...



*car turned out bad ass!! glad to see you guys are enjoying the product you know how to reach me if you need anything :biggrin: *


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 18 2011, 02:53 AM~20574777
> *except mine   .................................................. :roflmao:
> *


cuz yours were gonna blow up :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20575411
> *cuz yours were gonna blow up  :roflmao:
> *



*thats right :0 ..... :roflmao: Have you guys installed them in the glass house ?
or do i have to make a special trip over there :biggrin: post pics any questions feel free to hit me up 206 465 3948 *


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 18 2011, 04:18 AM~20575479
> *thats right  :0  .....  :roflmao:  Have you guys installed them in the glass house ?
> or do i have to make a special trip over there  :biggrin:  post pics any questions feel free to hit me up 206 465 3948
> *


haven't put em in yet but soon he should have em installed and able to see at night lol


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* for all of those that have installed there kits that i have shipped out for you .. remember best way to say thank you is to post your honest feedback about my product and service :biggrin:* 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=557519&st=60


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bat94chevy_@May 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20574744
> *8000k Kit my brother bought for his 64 some months ago.... And still looking great!! Thanks for doing business Jorge.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* basic conversion kits starting at $79 (cars that do not have autolamp/Daytime running light) plus $11 shipping :biggrin: 

with autolamp daytime running lights $79 plus $25 plus $11 shipping = $115 
with delivery confirmation or signature confirmation $117 

Break down of complete conversion kit for impala regal monte carlo caprice cadillac cutlass 4x6 & 5 3/4 oem housing projectors are available .. 

HID kit any color 6k-12k $ 79 
Voltage relay harness $ 25 
Oem style conversion housing (pair low beam) $45 (reg price $55) 
Shipping $16
Add your LED City lights for only $10 pair available in red blue white 

$165 shipped ! with LED city lights $175 shipped *
Prices edited by Jorge G&M Autosport 5/17/2011


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Couple cars from Canada :biggrin: @ the ridin low in the 360 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* LED's $15 shipped Pair bulbs listed below * ! 

31mm 36mm 39mm 42mm available in ultra white 

194/168 available Blue Red ultra White 


*LED's $25 shipped pair bulbs listed below*
1156/1157/3156/3157 31LED available in ultra white 

3156/3157/1156/1157 48LED available in ultra white RED


*High quality LED's carry a 90day no hassle warranty ! very bright*


*basic conversion kits starting at $79 (cars that do not have autolamp/Daytime running light) plus $11 shipping 

with autolamp daytime running lights $79 plus $25 plus $11 shipping = $115 
with delivery confirmation or signature confirmation $117 

Break down of complete conversion kit for impala regal monte carlo caprice cadillac cutlass 4x6 & 5 3/4 oem housing projectors are available .. 

HID kit any color 6k-12k $ 79 
Voltage relay harness $ 25 
Oem style conversion housing (pair low beam) $45 (reg price $55) 
Shipping $16
Add your LED City lights for only $10 pair available in red blue white 

$165 shipped ! with LED city lights $175 shipped 
Prices edited by Jorge G&M Autosport 5/17/2011*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 17 2011, 11:21 PM~20575509
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 17 2011, 10:19 PM~20575493
> *haven't put em in yet but soon he should have em installed and able to see at night lol
> *


post a pic when there on i wana c em on,n what they look like on a box


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 18 2011, 01:59 PM~20580002
> *post a pic when there on i wana c em on,n what they look like on a box
> *


 *before*









*After*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20580002
> *post a pic when there on i wana c em on,n what they look like on a box
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 19 2011, 07:19 AM~20584789
> *  :biggrin:
> *



*how you doing brother ! still would like to see your dad's ride and how it turned out post some pics *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 19 2011, 04:04 PM~20588145
> *:wave:
> *



whats up man let me know when you ready for them LED's :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*hooked up Tim's new strobe light bar & added more LED's to go with his purple HID's :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Onsite installing Armando's HID's in the Magnum Lowcos CarClub Yakima wa *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the light kit to light up the bike


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those of you with Purple/pink Low Low'z I have one set of H4-1 Bulbs HP Purple/Pink left in stock & one set of HJ Green these bulbs are mostly used in conversion kits 4x6 7x6 5 3/4 
housing's Stand out when rollin with your homiez :biggrin:
.....sorry for the pic being upside down computer wouldn't let me edit pic..... *

*HJ Green*









*HP Pink / Purple*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*RollinDeepSJ *

thank you for your order .. I will insure it ships by the end of our business day I will forward you tracking info thanks again for the business !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* weekend Special 88'-98' chevy trucks HID kits $85 shipped available 6k 8k 10k Limited Time offer making room for new shipment coming in this coming week few kits set aside for this special ! Pm me to check availability of color ! :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those of you with Purple/pink Low Low'z I have one set of H4-1 Bulbs HP Purple/Pink left in stock & one set of HJ Green these bulbs are mostly used in conversion kits 4x6 7x6 5 3/4 
housing's Stand out when rollin with your homiez :biggrin:
.....sorry for the pic being upside down computer wouldn't let me edit pic..... *

*HJ Green*









*HP Pink / Purple*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* LED's $15 shipped Pair bulbs listed below * ! 

31mm 36mm 39mm 42mm available in ultra white 

194/168 available Blue Red ultra White 


*LED's $25 shipped pair bulbs listed below*
1156/1157/3156/3157 31LED available in ultra white 

3156/3157/1156/1157 48LED available in ultra white RED


*High quality LED's carry a 90day no hassle warranty ! very bright*
*basic conversion kits starting at $79 (cars that do not have autolamp/Daytime running light) plus $11 shipping 

with autolamp daytime running lights $79 plus $25 plus $11 shipping = $115 
with delivery confirmation or signature confirmation $117 

Break down of complete conversion kit for impala regal monte carlo caprice cadillac cutlass 4x6 & 5 3/4 oem housing projectors are available .. 

HID kit any color 6k-12k $ 79 
Voltage relay harness $ 25 
Oem style conversion housing (pair low beam) $45 (reg price $55) 
Shipping $16
Add your LED City lights for only $10 pair available in red blue white 

$165 shipped ! with LED city lights $175 shipped 
Prices edited by Jorge G&M Autosport 5/17/2011*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 11:24 AM~20593815
> *
> *



:biggrin: We got deals!!! :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Both kits came in thanks Jorge :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 20 2011, 11:03 AM~20593483
> * LED's $15 shipped Pair bulbs listed below   !
> 
> 31mm 36mm 39mm 42mm available in ultra white
> ...


now them some good deals bro


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 20 2011, 12:05 PM~20593997
> *Both kits came in thanks Jorge :biggrin:
> *



Thank you for the business any question feel free to call 206-465-3948


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 19 2011, 05:37 PM~20588388
> *whats up man let me know when you ready for them LED's  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* few Pic's of what we have been doing around here customers yukon customer charger and fleetwood *





















































*check out my LED city lights available in RED BLUE Ultra WHITE $15 pair shipped *


















*Customer Cutlass with OEM Conversion KIT direct fit & OEM Match !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* check out over 500+ pic's of customers car on facebook.com/xenonkitsonline *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*king of the color city lights and color'd HID's / LED's *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* My boy Tims expedition Hj Green int LED special order item *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you to Jorge and the whole crew at G&M AutoSports. Just ordered my third kit from them and will definately do more business with these dudes in the future.

Much love . . .












Damn that shit is bright!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 20 2011, 05:40 PM~20595580
> * few Pic's of what we have been doing around here customers yukon customer charger and fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro you makin me wanna do led on all the interior lights on both my caddys with that,shit my car gonna be blinding when its done,but the seville im thinkin blue interior lights but led  

bright as fuck white for the fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*thank you carlos M. for forwarding the pics homie nice turn out *


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 20 2011, 09:56 AM~20593096
> *RollinDeepSJ
> 
> thank you for your order .. I will insure it ships by the end of our business day I will forward you tracking info thanks again for the business !
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> *thank you carlos M. for forwarding the pics homie nice turn out *


What color or temp are these?









[/quote]
Let me guess, LEDs?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*I Carry all the HJ Green HP Purple H4 Yellow just about every color city light spend your money where Quality matterz deal direct with U.S seller !
contact : G&M Autosport (Jorge Gutierrez) Mobile - 206 465 3948 *











































*LED's $15 shipped Pair bulbs listed below ! 

31mm 36mm 39mm 42mm available in ultra white As a package $11

194/168 available Blue Red ultra White As a package $11


LED's $25 shipped pair bulbs listed below 
1156/1157/3156/3157 31LED available in ultra white As a package $21 

3156/3157/1156/1157 48LED available in ultra white RED As a package $21 


High quality LED's carry a 90day no hassle warranty ! very bright
basic conversion kits starting at $79 (cars that do not have autolamp/Daytime running light) plus $11 shipping 

with autolamp daytime running lights $79 plus $25 plus $11 shipping = $115 
with delivery confirmation or signature confirmation $117 

Break down of complete conversion kit for impala regal monte carlo caprice cadillac cutlass 4x6 & 5 3/4 oem housing projectors are available .. 

HID kit any color 6k-12k $ 79 
Voltage relay harness $ 25 
Oem style conversion housing (pair low beam) $45 (reg price $55) 
Shipping $16
Add your LED City lights for only $10 pair available in red blue white 

$165 shipped ! with LED city lights $175 shipped 
Prices edited by Jorge G&M Autosport 5/17/2011


Multiple kit discount Pm me with year makes and model's*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* another busy weekend ! :biggrin: *





















































































*halogen (left) VS. Xenon HID (right)







*


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 22 2011, 11:50 AM~20604349
> *I Carry all the HJ Green HP Purple H4 Yellow just about every color city light spend your money where Quality matterz deal direct with U.S seller !
> contact : G&M Autosport (Jorge Gutierrez)  Mobile -  206 465 3948
> 
> ...


wut would i need to run these in a 82 cadi


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*RollinDeepSJ*

Detailed Results:

Out for Delivery, May 23, 2011, 8:05 am, SAN JOSE, CA 95111


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*cafeconlechedjs*

Package #1 
Out for Delivery, May 23, 2011, 8:16 am, THOUSAND OAKS, CA 91362 (8401)

Package#2
Out for Delivery, May 23, 2011, 8:16 am, THOUSAND OAKS, CA 91362 (7689)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Product update : we are currently out of stock of 5 3/4 Oem style housing's!! & 42mm LED's along with Blue 194's 

New shipment of housing/HID's/LED's will arrive by end of this week 5/26/2011 I will update Status of shipment as soon as it's entered into our inventory !!

4x6 & 7x6 housing still available in stock and ready to ship ! *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*before*








*After*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

Ill have pics soon of another happy customers ride and a pic of jorge puttin in work on a customers ride :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 07:27 PM~20622344
> *Ill have pics soon of another happy customers ride and a pic of jorge puttin in work on a customers ride :biggrin:
> *



*you had a pic. of me working I deleted it off your phone fool thanks again for the business !! lol*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 24 2011, 09:45 PM~20623018
> *you had a pic. of me working  I deleted it off your phone fool thanks again for the business  !! lol
> *


nah bro i have a pic of you workin,but you multitaskin in that one  im sendin the pics to my email since my phone being tempermental,must be mad i let you touch it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

see i caught you doin tech work and being a walking pillow :biggrin: 









my buddy from work's integra btw them lights is bright as hell a definite improvement and another happy customer,them dome lights when its dark out literally are bright as hell like instant daylight :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 10:48 PM~20623951
> *see i caught you doin tech work and being a walking pillow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*lol walking pillow My little Man was burnt out :biggrin: some day you'll catch me under the hood.. till then my crew will bang out cars & i'll remain the head of tech support & handle facebook/layitlow/online Orders lol Thanks again for the business ! and making the 1 1/2 drive up north See you soon next time i'll go deep south to the casino with you ! :biggrin:*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 25 2011, 12:07 AM~20624004
> *lol walking pillow My little Man was burnt out  :biggrin:  some day you'll catch me under the hood.. till then  my crew will bang out cars & i'll remain the head of tech support & handle facebook/layitlow/online Orders  lol  Thanks again for the business ! and making the 1 1/2 drive up north See you soon next time i'll go deep south to the casino with you !  :biggrin:
> *


you were under the hood on my buddys car :biggrin: and in the fender :roflmao: dont worry ima still get him on that and "i told you so back when?" 

you keep handling that part of business ill keep sending you business,keeping you busy keepin me busy but hey thats my job eh :biggrin: 

BILLBOARD on duty :biggrin: 

btw i should get the hoody for the company that says BILLBOARD down the left sleeve or somethin lol 

and lemme know when you comin down,maybe to setup business with my boy,ill talk to him and see what he says cause you know me always gettin the good word out


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 18 2011, 11:15 PM~20583528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 25 2011, 02:14 PM~20627331
> *HELL YEA!!!
> *



*Let me know when your ready ! :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@May 26 2011, 12:43 PM~20633997
> *
> *


seen your cutty that turned out nice


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Head light conversion with blue led bulbs and 8000 k hids thanks again Jorge....


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 27 2011, 12:36 AM~20637805
> *Head light conversion with blue led bulbs and 8000 k hids thanks again Jorge....
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that glasshouse looks good homie. I saw it in person at the show two Sunday's ago. Those lights are the ticket. 

TTT for the homie jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 26 2011, 08:36 PM~20637805
> *Head light conversion with blue led bulbs and 8000 k hids thanks again Jorge....
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real nice ... & your car didn't blow up lol thanks again for the Business


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

any kits with halos?


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Looking for a kit for a 92 civic what you got ? Thank god my shit didnt blow up :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 28 2011, 05:39 AM~20645144
> *Looking for a kit for a 92 civic what you got ? Thank god my shit didnt blow up  :biggrin:
> *


its only been 1 day... maybe its delayed


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@May 27 2011, 08:34 PM~20644171
> *Looks real nice ... & your car didn't blow up lol thanks again for the Business
> *


didnt blow up,makes me wonder bout my car bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 27 2011, 08:16 PM~20644420
> *any kits with halos?
> *



Nothing with halo sorry !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 27 2011, 10:39 PM~20645144
> *Looking for a kit for a 92 civic what you got ? Thank god my shit didnt blow up  :biggrin:
> *



Any color you want $90usd shipped to a U.S address if you would like me to ship to B.C let me know runs about $25 usd additional


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Do you sell a headlight housing for a 92 civic diff style or just newer ones on the car are kinda hazy?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dang lookin like might have to up inventory,think thats the 4th person i know of lookin for halos


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 29 2011, 02:35 AM~20650130
> *dang lookin like might have to up inventory,think thats the 4th person i know of lookin for halos
> *


 Someone PM me as soon as you can get them money in hand


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@May 28 2011, 10:38 AM~20646909
> *Do you sell a headlight housing for a 92 civic diff style or just newer ones on the car are kinda hazy?
> *



Yes I carry OEM style in stock I'll forward you pic of what I can order in on tuesday !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 29 2011, 06:29 AM~20650707
> *Someone PM me as soon as you can get them money in hand
> *



Let me see what a few of the local shops have in stock what year make model ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New shipment coming in tomorrow ! Pm me year make and model and let's light up the streets !


----------



## $$$ (May 31, 2011)

JORGE said:


> Yes I carry OEM style in stock I'll forward you pic of what I can order in on tuesday !


new account for me this dam new lil f'd my account...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

JORGE said:


> New shipment coming in tomorrow ! Pm me year make and model and let's light up the streets !


 ima text you in the am bro


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*We are Back in business hope every one had a great weekend .. 
new shipment in stock all conversion housings now logged into inventory ! 
7x6 4x6 5 3/4 7'' round *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey bro your phone went silent :nicoderm: its showin good on my end


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks bro. I got the package today.
Looking good. 
Can't wait to put them on the ride!


----------



## $$$ (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Kits starting at $79 plus $11 shipping int. LED's starting at $10-$12 plus $3.50 to ship 

You can reach me at 206-465-3948 Jorge


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

What brand do you use for HID'S?
I need some 9006 12k buls.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

monte1987 said:


> What brand do you use for HID'S?
> I need some 9006 12k buls.


Extreme Vision $45 for bulbs shipped ! Any color 6-12k


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Weekend special 7x6 complete conversion kits $175 shipped 6-12k 

We have OEM style & projector available take advantage of this weekend special


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup my brotha...hows business going? he i have a client thats getting me all his light #'s so we can get another order going on.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

~RO DANNY~ said:


> wassup my brotha...hows business going? he i have a client thats getting me all his light #'s so we can get another order going on.


U know how to reach me when ur ready !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie,the daily wont be making no shows this year now nor the fleetwood :tears: my car was hit in the parking lot while at work today,insurance info and everything was swapped and pics taken but it means a good size delay in my upgrading on the dailys lights as well bro


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

vengence said:


> ttt for the homie,the daily wont be making no shows this year now nor the fleetwood :tears: my car was hit in the parking lot while at work today,insurance info and everything was swapped and pics taken but it means a good size delay in my upgrading on the dailys lights as well bro



Don't trip at least you got the Ins. Info .. I'm here long term hit me up when ur ready !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Kits in stock for all old school's Housings that I offer are a direct match to the OEM style direct fit glass housing w/ metal case ! High quality housings
Kits include relay harness / Hid kit / low beam housings 
Projector housings are available Tel# 206-465-3948 call text any time 

Impala 5 3/4 
Regal 4x6 
Monte Carlo 4x6 & 7x6 
Cutlass 4x6 
Caprice 4x6
Cadillac 4x6 

Many more ..... Complete conversion starting at $165 shipped !


Basic conversion kits $79 with relay harness $100 plus $15 shipping !

Contact Jorge Gutierrez


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

JORGE said:


> Don't trip at least you got the Ins. Info .. I'm here long term hit me up when ur ready !!


 good lookin out bro hopefully the daily fixed soon


----------



## weakqueen99 (Jun 7, 2011)

you had better cut off﻿ the drugs!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

weakqueen99 said:


> you had better cut off﻿ the drugs!!


:thumbsdown::dunno:......... Well back to business kits starting at $79


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Sales - Mobile(206)465 3948 Office(206)495 9823 

LayitLow .com FEED BACK LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=557519

WebSite Link
http://www.xenonkitsonline.com

Forum Link LayitLow.com 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=547891

FACEBOOK LINK*
http://www.facebook.com/Xenonkitsonline*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID KITS*

Sales - Mobile(206)465 3948 Office(206)495 9823 

LayitLow .com FEED BACK LINK:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=557519

WebSite Link
http://www.xenonkitsonline.com

Forum Link LayitLow.com 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=547891

FACEBOOK LINK*
http://www.facebook.com/Xenonkitsonline*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

weakqueen99 said:


> you had better cut off﻿ the drugs!!


 if you talkin bout me you got the wrong person,im clean cut errybody know that aint no drugs with me


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New shipment coming in Monday morning pm me year make model kits starting at $79 
Complete conversions starting at $150 Plus shipping ! 


Contact jorge 206-465-3948 with any questions feel free to text anytime I work around the clock !


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your website link dont work???


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Your website link dont work???




For some reason the links I post on Layitlow don't take u were they need to go my feedback link is down to along with the Facebook link I'll pm you a link that will get you there !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HJ Green "H4" &. HP Purple/Pink "H4" now in stock for those conversion kits !

Just about every bulb size now available in HP Purple/Pink


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*every bulb size and color in stock ready to ship complete conversion kits for any year make model old school in stock oem style conversion housings starting at $150 plus shipping contact Jorge at 206 465 3948 *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thank you guys very much for the positive feedback I'm very happy to see the product lighting up the streets in your city !!

G&M Autosport will be expanding within the next year to better serve our customers with more warehouse Distribution points so I look forward to providing you guys with even faster shipping & continue putting out the highest quality products at a affordable Price's 
we Now carry complete LED tail light units for most cars/suv along with LED 3rd brake lights complete LED int. packages and conversion Oem style housing's for every year make model ol'school feel free to contact me with any question's 206 465 3948 direct mobile # 

Thanks again for the business/Support 

Jorge Gutierrez*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport Seattle,Wa*

*for those local customers in the northwest that have been interested in my line of product we have added a few new authorized Dealers for our Premium Lighting systems ..

wholesale Distribution center
G&M Autosport 
Seattle,WA 
206 465 3948 


StillLow automotive
3209 rucker ave 
everett,wa 98201
425 512 9354 

OG Unlimited
2505 S. 252nd st ste B 
Kent,Wa 98032 
contact Ryan 425 221 0206

Bel-kirk AutoBody & Paint 
12232 ne 116th st 
kirkland,Wa 98034

Ground Up Customs 
1814 Cleveland Ave
Mount Vernon,wa 98273
360 661 4625 

Prestine Autosport 
Maple Valley, Wa 
contact: Andy Glasser 
206 769 0140

*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID kit / LED package installed by G&M Autosport *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport Seattle,Wa*

*kits starting at $79 plus shipping complete ol'school conversion kits starting at $150 plus shipping *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all pm's have been returned all of today's orders will ship first thing in the morning thanks again for all the business ... *


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

how much for a 87 cutlass kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

euro $117 shipped to your door any color 6-12k 

4x6 sealed beam conversion Kit $165 shipped to your door 6-12k


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

just ordered another set for 73 impy cant wait to install


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*chongo1 your order has been tested & shipped thanks again for the repeat business ! *


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Jorge got my kit, thanks...I'll post pics as soon as I get them installed


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks again for the business if you have any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New inventory has arrived Every bulb size instock just about every color !!

Now carry a large inventory of 3k Yellow fog lights 

Along with 42mm White smd led for $12pair & Lic. Plate Led $10 pair call us today for a quote 206-465-3948 

Conversion kits for Impala regal monte Carlo cutlass cadillac Many more starting at $150 plus shipping !! 


Jorge G&M Autosport


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

got my kit today woohoo


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Post them pics up ! Thanks again for the business guys !


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

How much for H4 bulb replacement?? One of my foggys went out.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

H4 bulb replacement $45 shipped single beam $47 Halogen high xenon low shipped any color 6-12k 
I also carry single beam H4 in Yellow Green Purple Pink !
You can reach me at 206-465-3948 Call / Text any time !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Kits starting at $79 plus shipping call today for a quote Quality kits @ affordable Price's



Contact : Jorge Gutierrez 206-465-3948
G&M Autosport !


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

JORGE said:


> H4 bulb replacement $45 shipped single beam $47 Halogen high xenon low shipped any color 6-12k
> I also carry single beam H4 in Yellow Green Purple Pink !
> You can reach me at 206-465-3948 Call / Text any time !


Cool should I paypal??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Paypal info sent *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID kit / LED package installed by G&M Autosport *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thank Chris for the Repeat business !*

















*Adrian thanks again for the support & Business *

















*Team G&M and StillLow*


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

SUP JORGE :wave:
TTMFT
FOR G&M


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> SUP JORGE :wave:
> TTMFT
> FOR G&M


Just staying busy Brother ! Trying to get ready for the move to your hood We about to hit Vegas like a storm ! Hahahah


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you guys very much for the positive feedback I'm very happy to see the product lighting up the streets in your city !!

G&M Autosport will be expanding within the next year to better serve our customers with more warehouse Distribution points so I look forward to providing you guys with even faster shipping & continue putting out the highest quality products at a affordable Price's 
we Now carry complete LED tail light units for most cars/suv along with LED 3rd brake lights complete LED int. packages and conversion Oem style housing's for every year make model ol'school feel free to contact me with any question's 206 465 3948 direct mobile # 

Thanks again for the business/Support 

Jorge Gutierrez


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

you got something that will work on my 07 gixxer 600


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

SoTexCustomz said:


> you got something that will work on my 07 gixxer 600



*​pm sent !*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

for those that have been trying to reach me . I Broke the screen on my cell phone so i haven't been able to return calls or text messages if you need to reach me please call my direct office line at 206 495 9823 my cell phone number will remain the same just waiting on replacement phone to come in .. you can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a few pics of some local work we have been doing ! to see over 600 cars that have installed my premium lighting systems check me out on facebook.com/xenonkitsonline or look me up by first & last name Jorge Gutierrez 



















































*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT ... Kits starting at $79 pm me year make model for quote today !!


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

you have any pics of the 80's coupe deville with the conversion kit with the projection lens? also how much for a kit?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

JORGE said:


> TTT ... Kits starting at $79 pm me year make model for quote today !!


Looks like your the HID MAN...

I have an 11 Grand Cherokee and I'd like a 10k kit...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

dwnsouth985 said:


> you have any pics of the 80's coupe deville with the conversion kit with the projection lens? also how much for a kit?


 I do carry projector housing I don't have pic of them on a caddillac but I do on a cutlass give me a couple hours and I'll shoot u the pics ! Text me your number I'll text them to you. 206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Looks like your the HID MAN...I have an 11 Grand Cherokee and I'd like a 10k kit...


 Pm sent !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Our new replacement phone's have finally came in all office staff and personal sale's rep numbers will remain the same ! Along with my direct number 206-465-3948

We are still working on returning everyone's messages and are looking forward to shipping out your orders & ligh up your city streets !!!

Jorge-G&M Autosport direct cell 206/465/3948


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there any issues when using leds for turn signals. I read that a person may need a load resistor also. Lmk


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Is there any issues when using leds for turn signals. I read that a person may need a load resistor also. Lmk



PM SENT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Bullet_lok thanks again for the business Regal looking clean !



















Brian thanks again for the business from Aiken Sc.







*


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

JORGE said:


> *Bullet_lok thanks again for the business Regal looking clean !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

hey homie whats the price for a 01 lincoln town car 10k shipped to chicago and would i need a relay harness kit or does it come with the kit already or would i need that relay kit thanks let me know pm. and also price on the interior lights leds i believe if thats what it is for interior lights but super white . thanks homie. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I will return all PMs by end of business day ! 

Jorge


----------



## rollin thru 325 (Jul 22, 2011)

how much for a 86 regal kit 10k shipped to 79605 do kits cum with all four lenses or just a pair


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

rollin thru 325 said:


> how much for a 86 regal kit 10k shipped to 79605 do kits cum with all four lenses or just a pair


*pm sent *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BEFORE: 









AFTER:









NIGHT :







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HiD kits starting at $79 interior LED's starting at $10 Pair 

HiD kits available in every bulb size and color 6-25k 

LEDs : 194/168 available in red blue ultra white 
578/211-2/42mm available in ultra white 
1157/2057 available in SMD Ultra white Red
1156 available in LED ultra white 

H4/9003 bulbs available in 
"HJ Green" HP Purple" HB PINk" 3k Yellow" 

H4/9003 are the bulbs used in conversion kits for impala regal Monte carlo Cadillac caprice big rigs every kit we convert from sealed beam to HiDs all special color bulbs in stock


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Looking for this kit for my 1990 Chevy Suburban (4 headlights, high and low) shipped to 95127? :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Looking for this kit for my 1990 Chevy Suburban (4 headlights, high and low) shipped to 95127? :thumbsup:



Pm sent !


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Soon as you figure out the led's for turn signals let me know. I can use some. Do you have them in ultra blue :x:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Forgot to give props for the kit I bought a few months ago :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that have been asking me how do the 4x6 housings look on cadillac here's a few pic of my customer's car out of Canada .. (installed by G&M Autosport Crew)
















































*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Soon as you figure out the led's for turn signals let me know. I can use some. Do you have them in ultra blue :x:



working on it still haven't been able to get them to blink right i do have turn signal bulbs in ultra white they will match your HID's I can also assemble some Blue Leds for you .. what i carry will light up when u install them im just trying to get them to blink properly before I i advertise turn signals for your classics I need to insure what leaves the warehouse in 100% plug & play


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Forgot to give props for the kit I bought a few months ago :thumbsup:


thank you post a pic when you get a chance of the product installed :thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> :thumbsup:


u let him know i sent ya.... right homie?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> u let him know i sent ya.... right homie?


 He Didn't mention it homie I'll make sure to take care of him !


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

JORGE said:


> working on it still haven't been able to get them to blink right i do have turn signal bulbs in ultra white they will match your HID's I can also assemble some Blue Leds for you .. what i carry will light up when u install them im just trying to get them to blink properly before I i advertise turn signals for your classics I need to insure what leaves the warehouse in 100% plug & play


 Ok cool cuz my city lights are an ultra blue and i want my parking and signal lights to match those. When i get my car back i can post or send u a pic on ur cell


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*New 5 3/4 conversion housing's - 5001/5006 now in stock ready to ship crystal clear diamond cut housing with glass lenses $36 Pair 

















*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G&M Autosport Seattle,Wa*

*for those that have been asking me how do the 4x6 housings look on cadillac here's a few pic of my customer's car out of Canada .. (installed by G&M Autosport Crew)
















































*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

REALLY GOOD SELLER AND HONEST PERSON AND FAST SHIPPER GOOD PEEPS TO DO BUSINESS WITH.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Centillac said:


> REALLY GOOD SELLER AND HONEST PERSON AND FAST SHIPPER GOOD PEEPS TO DO BUSINESS WITH.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks again for the business !! I sent you a PM with pic and info on LED you requested look forward to doing business soon


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I was asked to post what kind of warranty i offer on My product's Below is a statement with basic warranty information , those that have done business with me know that I'm very good about taking care of any issue's involving my Product Line . 


WARRANTY - Unless otherwise noted, all products are warranted for 1 year from the date of purchase, select products have extended warranty periods.
Warranty is void when products are used in applications that they are not intended for, such as using our HID Kits in applications other than the replacement of standard halogen bulbs in standard vehicles. 
A copy of the *invoice is required *for warranty repairs or replacements.
Please call or email to notify us prior to returning items for warranty repair or exchange.
You are responsible for return shipping cost.
All product specifications are subject to change without notice.



-Jorge Gutierrez


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> Here ya go homie! I got that promotional hookup for next time


 I just happen to go through and find this video that a customer posted with our product installed ! Thanks again for the biz caliway


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Whats Included in our HID Package:2x Xenon Bulbs 2x Standard ballast2x Standard ballast bracketsFeatures - True Plug-N-Play Conversion Kit - *Safe for headlight and fog light, won't melt the housing, runs cooler than stock halogen bulbs
*
- Brighter driving vision at night - 3 times brighter than halogen bulbs - Fits into existing headlights or fog lights, no modification or retrofitting required - Nice color output with a hint of blue (8000K Kit and higher) - 35W power consumption compare to 55W halogen bulbs -* Bulb Lifespan of 3 to 5 years* - Ballast has shut off mode, to prevent a fire or damages if a glitch occurred. - Ballast and Bulbs is Waterproof and Shockproof - Waterproof connectors - Stock color output (4300k-6000k)

relay harness is recommended for those with (DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS "DRL"/ AUTOLAMP)Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" 

relay harness? - If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. - If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. - If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. *If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay. Relay's recommend for most older model cars, trucks, late model cars ..*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Headlight & Fog light combo kits for chargers/magnum $165 shipped contact : G&M Autosport 206-465-3948 (Jorge)Paypal ready!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

JORGE said:


> I just happen to go through and find this video that a customer posted with our product installed ! Thanks again for the biz caliway


my pleasure man!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Quality HID kits in stock ready to ship I carry every Bulb size & every color 6k-12k also carry 25k HP purple/pink QB blue/H4 3k kits starting at $79

we offer direct fit housing with direct plug & play kits ! we know carry many different style housings from OEM (stock look) to dimond cut clear & Projector housings Pm to check avalability for your year make and model .. we also now carry SMD/LED products in most common bulbs .. along with complete LED taillights & aftermarket Headlights were working on carrying a full line of automotive auto accessories to be a one stop shop for all your basic/customs accessories. for those that have been reading the topic for some time now check out our feedback link we are here long term and we continue to provide the highest level of customer service ! 

check out customers cars at facebook.com/xenonkitsonline or search **[email protected]** or Jorge Gutierrez 



Call/text/E-mail for a Quote - multiple kit discounts  club order discount all around package deals 


CONTACTS: Jorge Gutierrez - 206 465 3948 - G&M Autosport 

Email **[email protected]** 

Email **[email protected].net*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I will be in the office today til about 5pm today's orders will ship first thing in the morning !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HP headlight / Foglight


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*thank again for the business manuel the regal turned out nice HP Bulbs H4 conversion 
















*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*l've had a few customers ask me about our new oem style 5 3/4 housing's ... I will have them back instock by end of next week due to high material cost price per Pair will be incressing $10 complete low beam conversion kits with 5 3/4 will be $175 shipped that will include housings (pair) HID Kit , Relay harness , shipped to your door 

note : new housing will no longer have city light at base of housing... city light will only be available for 4x6 7x6 and 7'' round housings 

here are the pics of new OEM style housings that are available ...only differance between these and old model is that these no longer have city lights 
















*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*H1 kit after market projector housings 


















troy's Van CEO rollerz only 







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*check out customers cars at facebook.com/xenonkitsonline or search **[email protected]** or Jorge Gutierrez 



Call/text/E-mail for a Quote - multiple kit discounts club order discount all around package deals 


CONTACTS: Jorge Gutierrez - 206 465 3948 G&M Autosport 

Email **[email protected]*

_*Email *_*[email protected]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*thank you Anthony out of san francisco regal turned out real nice ! 























*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*customer out of plain view tx HP PINK 25k 























*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New shipment has arrived kits starting at $79.99 
shipping us postal Priority Mail $11-$15 

Complete conversion kits starting at $165 

Every bulb size and color in stock ready to ship!!

Payments accepted : PayPal, Money Gram,Money order, Direct walk in key bank Deposit


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

_*FOR SALE LMK BRO*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll let you know working on my end ! For those looking on this topic Bullet_Lok honest guy to pick up your bootykits from very good seller/customer !!

Bullet I'll hit you up in a little bit !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Quality HID kits in stock ready to ship I carry every Bulb size & every color 6k-12k also carry 25k HP purple/pink QB blue/H4 3k kits starting at $79we offer direct fit housing with direct plug & play kits ! we know carry many different style housings from OEM (stock look) to dimond cut clear & Projector housings Pm to check avalability for your year make and model .. we also now carry SMD/LED products in most common bulbs .. along with complete LED taillights & aftermarket Headlights were working on carrying a full line of automotive auto accessories to be a one stop shop for all your basic/customs accessories. for those that have been reading the topic for some time now check out our feedback link we are here long term and we continue to provide the highest level of customer service ! check out customers cars at facebook.com/xenonkitsonline or search **[email protected]** or Jorge Gutierrez Call/text/E-mail for a Quote - multiple kit discounts club order discount all around package deals CONTACTS: Jorge Gutierrez - 206 465 3948 - G&M Autosport Email **[email protected]** Email **[email protected].net*[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*thank you Anthony out of san francisco regal turned out real nice !





















*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*















*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

RememberFROGG.. 

Your order has been shipped tracking number has been forwarded .. Thanks again for the business ! 


Charles W. 

Your order has shipped today aswell Thank you for the business !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Diana's 2003 impala Blue LED interior package installed By: G&M Autosport 








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

!!Update!! due to new software upgrades in the office we have changed our email address along with servers new email address's are listed below aswell as in my signature thanks again Layitlow for all the positive feedback and repeat business !


!!! [email protected] is no longer a active Email address !!! 

NEW EMAIL ADDRESS [email protected] 


Jorge - G&M Autosport


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Customers SS Monte Carlo 6,000k ultra white conversion kit


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you install all the kits you sell locally?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Do you install all the kits you sell locally?



Yes just about 80% of the kits we sell locally are installed by us ! the other 20% we ship out all over the U.S & customer forward us Pics of products installed this coming summer i will be going out to the city's/states were i have the highest sell's of the year and setting up a booth at there local car shows as of right now there 4 states the i will be hitting no questions asked Nevada, SC , Arizona , California along with many local city through out the NorthWest ..


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Any info on the new housings you carry? The crystal clear and projector style.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*its been a few weeks since we have had some special's on our Xetreme Vision HID kits 
"Premium lighting systems" so here we go this special will be for the whole month of OCTOBER Sale ON Basic conversion kits listed below $69 plus $11 shipping any where in the lower 48 sates !! *
*

basic conversion kit 9006 9007 9004 9005 H10 9145 880 895 889 H4 9003 H11 H1 H7 *
*
note: some models with autolamp/DRL /canbus require additonal accessories for HID kits to funtion properly 
additional cost may apply ... $10-20 *
*
contact : Jorge GUtierrez 206 465 3948 same day shipping PAYPAL verified*
*
complete conversion kits for IMpala/Regal/Monte carlo/Cutlass/caprice $185 shipped 
will include LowBeam conversion housings /HID kit any color 6k-12k/LowBeam Relay harness*


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Still would like info on your crystal clear housings and pics


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Info pm'd


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

its been a few weeks since we have had some special's on our Xetreme Vision HID kits 
"Premium lighting systems" so here we go this special will be for the whole month of OCTOBER Sale ON Basic conversion kits listed below $69 plus $11 shipping any where in the lower 48 sates !! 


basic conversion kit 9006 9007 9004 9005 H10 9145 880 895 889 H4 9003 H11 H1 H7 

note: some models with autolamp/DRL /canbus require additonal accessories for HID kits to funtion properly 
additional cost may apply ... $10-20 

contact : Jorge GUtierrez 206 465 3948 same day shipping PAYPAL verified





October sale almost over !! New shipment has arrived we will be posting new 2012 price chart with in the next week thanks again to all my Layitlow customer for all the business 
We look forward to making 2012 another successful year you guys have keep us strong on this forum & we are very greatful were working really hard on bringing you the highest quality on the market at an affordable price !! 


Jorge Gutierrez
G&M Autosport
206-455-3948


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good!!!!!!!!!!! how much for the 64 kits


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> lookin good!!!!!!!!!!! how much for the 64 kits


 At this time only clear crystal Diamond cut housing are available Complete conversion with 1x HID kit 1x voltage Relay harness 4x housings (so that all four match) $183.99 shipped ! Add High beam HID kit for only $69 total four all four light housings with 2x HID kits $252.99 Shipped !! Let me know plenty of kits in stock If your interested in OEM style conversion they are currently on back order till first week on November low beam conversion kit OEM housing $175 shipped !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Still would like info on your crystal clear housings and pics


 Pics and pricing was sent to you via text about two weeks ago just checking back to see if there's anything else I can do for you..2012 price chart will be posted in up coming weeks alot of new products available along with new very affordable pricing for Layitlow Members


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

4x6 OEM conversion kits New Price ! $166.99 shipped ! Any color 6,000k-12,000k 

Contact : Jorge Gutierrez 206-465-3948
Email: [email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

we also now carry SMD/LED products in most common bulbs .. along with complete LED taillights & aftermarket Headlights were working on carrying a full line of automotive auto accessories to be a one stop shop for all your basic/customs accessories. for those that have been reading the topic for some time now check out our feedback link we are here long term and we continue to provide the highest level of customer service ! check out customers cars at 
Facebook.com/xenonkitsonline or search [email protected] or Jorge Gutierrez Call/text/E-mail for a Quote - multiple kit discounts club order discount all around package deals 

CONTACTS: Jorge Gutierrez - 206 465 3948 - G&M Autosport 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We carry every Bulb size & color on the market ! 


basic conversion kitstarting at $79.00 - 9006 9007 9004 9005 H10 9145 880 895 889 H4 9003 H11 H1 H7 

Note: some models with autolamp/DRL /canbus require additonal accessories for HID kits to funtion properly 
additional cost may apply ... $10-$20 

contact : Jorge GUtierrez 206 465 3948 same day shipping PAYPAL verified





!! New shipment has arrived , posting with new 2012 price chart is posted thanks again to all my Layitlow customer for all the business 
We look forward to making 2012 another successful year, you guys have keep us strong on this forum & we are very greatful were working really hard on bringing you the highest quality on the market at afforable price's 

Jorge Gutierrez -G&M Autosport


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

]Headlight & Fog light combo kits for chargers/magnum/chrysler 300 $149 shipped sale ends october 31st !! contact : G&M Autosport 206-465-3948 (Jorge)Paypal ready!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

JORGE said:


> At this time only clear crystal Diamond cut housing are available Complete conversion with 1x HID kit 1x voltage Relay harness 4x housings (so that all four match) $183.99 shipped ! Add High beam HID kit for only $69 total four all four light housings with 2x HID kits $252.99 Shipped !! Let me know plenty of kits in stock If your interested in OEM style conversion they are currently on back order till first week on November low beam conversion kit OEM housing $175 shipped !


thanks, is the install easy


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> thanks, is the install easy


 Very easy to install plug and play kits ! I specialize in old school conversion kits with plug & play harness if there's any other questions feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948 10am-6pm (PST)


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

How much for a kit fit a 96 cadillac fleetwood I want the blue looking ones not sure what num if u can help me out n a kit for a 2001 ford expedition pm me thanks


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks to JORGE on here for another quality HID kit and to Marty ( Dog Leggin Lincoln ) for the install here in Orlando!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

customcutlass said:


> How much for a kit fit a 96 cadillac fleetwood I want the blue looking ones not sure what num if u can help me out n a kit for a 2001 ford expedition pm me thanks


 PM sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> Thanks to JORGE on here for another quality HID kit and to Marty ( Dog Leggin Lincoln ) for the install here in Orlando!


 Thanks again for the business ! Post a side view of the clean 57'


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

FOR THOSE THAT HAS DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS LIKE TAHOE'S YUKON ECT. 

Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Plug & Play no cutting OEM harness!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Cali Way said:


>


 Thats a nice ass Chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

NeW Price chart


*Item​**HID KIT​**2x Housings​**Relay Harness​**Shipping​**2x Housings​**4x Housings​*4x6 Conversion Package​$79.00​$32.50​$24.99​$15-$20​$151.49​$188.99​Diamond Housing kit


4x6 conversion package​$79.00​$37.50​$24.99​$15-$20​$156.49​$190.24​projector Housing kit


4x6 conversion package​$79.00​$48.00​$24.99​$15.00​$166.99​OEM housing kit 


5 3/4 conversion package​$79.00​$35.00​$24.99​$15-$20​$153.99​$183.99​Diamond housing kit 


5 3/4 OEM conversion​$79.00​$56.01​$24.99​$15.00​$175.00​7" conversion package​$79.00​$45.00​$24.99​$20.00​$168.99​OEM housing kit


7" conversion package​$79.00​$35.50​$24.99​$20.00​$159.49​Diamond housing kit 


7" conversion package​$79.00​$37.50​$24.99​$20.00​$161.49​projector housing kit


clr/blk​7" OEM Package​$79.00​$65.00​$24.99​$20.00​$188.99​*Notes:​*Hi/Low Kits Additional $4.00 
Online pricing for 2012 no sales tax on out of state sales​WA. state subject to sales tax 9.5%​direct contact: 206 465 3948 Email:[email protected]​


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bat94chevy said:


> 8000k Kit my brother bought for his 64 some months ago.... And still looking great!! Thanks for doing business Jorge.



customer Bat96chevy lighting up the streets in SC check him out on youtube these guys ridin big in Sc


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Monte Carlo SS 4x6 Oem conversion kit 6k ultra white starting at $166.99 Shipped *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Buick regal 4x6 oem conversion kit 







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*4x6 oem housing 
*









*5 3/4 housing 
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID 10k (left) vs Halogen stock (right) 
oem conversion housing's 







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Majestics canada Chapter 







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Fleetwood complete SMD/LED ultra white interior kit $55 shipped 







*


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> Thanks to JORGE on here for another quality HID kit and to Marty ( Dog Leggin Lincoln ) for the install here in Orlando!
> 
> clean


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


>


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


> NeW Price chart
> 
> 
> *Item​**HID KIT​**2x Housings​**Relay Harness​**Shipping​**2x Housings​**4x Housings​*4x6 Conversion Package​$79.00​$32.50​$24.99​$15-$20​$151.49​$188.99​Diamond Housing kit
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID 10k (left) vs Halogen stock (right) 
oem conversion housing's

we also now carry SMD/LED products in most common bulbs .. along with complete LED taillights & aftermarket Headlights were working on carrying a full line of automotive auto accessories to be a one stop shop for all your basic/customs accessories. for those that have been reading the topic for some time now check out our feedback link we are here long term and we continue to provide the highest level of customer service ! check out customers cars at 
Facebook.com/xenonkitsonline or search [email protected] or Jorge Gutierrez Call/text/E-mail for a Quote - multiple kit discounts club order discount all around package deals *
*CONTACTS: Jorge Gutierrez - 206 465 3948 - G&M Autosport 
Email: [email protected] 








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is a basic bulb & color chart of what I have in stock !

9003/H4 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

9004: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink, 30000k (dark blue), green

9005: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9006: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9007: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink 30000k dark blue
9008: 5k, 6k, 8k, pink

H1: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30000k (dark blue)

H3: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k

H4: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

H8: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple)

H9: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H10: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H11: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H13: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, pink

H16: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

5202: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k

880 Series: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k Dark Blue 30000k

9140: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9145: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

D2S:4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

D2R: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Kits in stock ready to Ship ! starting at $79*


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

What do u have for a 90 ltc


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> What do u have for a 90 ltc


9007: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink 30000k dark blue

$83 plus $11 shipping ! Instock ready to ship 
(lifetime warranty)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

90' towncar !


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats Good Jorge? Keep doin whatcha do homie  

Light up them streets!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*i will continue to light up the street,warehouse's, ANd local shop ... Ive been working really hard to insure i can fullfil evryend of this market ! HID/LEDs is a hard market to complete with and stay one step ahead of the game because they release new products back to back .. Im holding it down in the NorthWest . Been getting things together to hit the streets hard 2012 I will be setting up booth at many shows along the WestCoast !! WA,Or,Ca, Nv, and many more states to come as i plan certin events to attend I owe alot of the success to Layitlow members for keeping me strong on this site , Im happy to see you guys enjoy the Quality of my products ! still working on bringing the most afforable pricing to the table as for right now i continue to be the best seller of Conversion kit at the price rate ! 


If theres anything i can do for you let me know ! 

*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*IMpala/Caprice/Cadillac conversion housings*

*Here are the two style's i offer for Impala/caprice/cadillac conversion kits 5 3/4 

PM for Quote !







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

1963' impala Diamond cut housing 









1957' Belair oem housing


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

glad to be a part of your advertising homie, quality kit!


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

HOW MUCH FOR A 86 CUTLASS


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

PM SENT!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt whats good bro?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


> *Xenon HID 10k (left) vs Halogen stock (right)
> oem conversion housing's
> 
> we also now carry SMD/LED products in most common bulbs .. along with complete LED taillights & aftermarket Headlights were working on carrying a full line of automotive auto accessories to be a one stop shop for all your basic/customs accessories. for those that have been reading the topic for some time now check out our feedback link we are here long term and we continue to provide the highest level of customer service ! check out customers cars at
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*We are in office Mon-Sat from 10am - 6pm (pst) to answer any questions feel free to give us a call or Email / Text

Email: [email protected] 
Phone: 206 465 3948 call/text *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

vengence said:


> ttt whats good bro?


been good homie just working away like always trying to step our game up in the office for the Xmas season ! hows your ride ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

All Pm's have been returned thank you every one for your interest in our line of products ! 

Kits starting at $79 LED's starting at $10 Pair


----------



## back2dsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

how much for a 81 el camino already converted , a 92 fleetwood , and a 2005 jetta , per each car ??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

JORGE said:


> been good homie just working away like always trying to step our game up in the office for the Xmas season ! hows your ride ?


Down in utah just outta salt lake city for training for cr england trucking. Gettin my cdl n alot better career. Keep business goin ya webpage down again


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for a full kit for a 62 impala?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

vengence said:


> Down in utah just outta salt lake city for training for cr england trucking. Gettin my cdl n alot better career. Keep business goin ya webpage down again



Wedpage is down as noted in my signature we are working on rebuilding the website added many new products to the online store ! Should be ready for the holidays . 

I'm happy to see you getting things together to better your self


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much for a full kit for a 62 impala?




Pm sent. !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

back2dsouth said:


> how much for a 81 el camino already converted , a 92 fleetwood , and a 2005 jetta , per each car ??




Pm sent !


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

How much for an 05 F-150 hi/low beam?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> How much for an 05 F-150 hi/low beam?




Pm sent !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Due to Thanksgiving all orders placed today after 3:00pm will ship first thing Friday !


Yesterday's order have been shipped I will pm everyone with there tracking numbers by the end of my business days 

Thanks again for the business !!!

Jorge Gutierrez- G&M Autosport


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

jorge what you got for a 04 dodge ram.. has 9007 bulbs


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> jorge what you got for a 04 dodge ram.. has 9007 bulbs





Every color on the market in stock ready to shiP
Halogen high xenon low $79 plus $13 shipping ! Direct plug & play
No relay or resister need for that model ....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

96 caprice price? Looking more for the whitish light than the blue. Thanks


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you have the pink HID's 12k for an 05 Expedition?


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

How much for a kit for a 97 blazer?? white wit a blue tint??


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

TTT 4Tha Homie


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

price on both pink and blue hid kit for 98 taurus. bulb is 9007. also price a blue hid kit for h4. thanks homie.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lo4lyf said:


> price on both pink and blue hid kit for 98 taurus. bulb is 9007. also price a blue hid kit for h4. thanks homie.




Sorry for delay in response with the holiday season around the corner it's been a bit crazy getting things ready around here to supply the high demand .

PM has been sent any question feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948 Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

509Rider said:


> 96 caprice price? Looking more for the whitish light than the blue. Thanks



Ultra white 6k kit halogen high xenon low $83 plus $11 shipping 
In stock ready to ship contact 206-465-3948 to place your order


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

SuicidedRegal said:


> Do you have the pink HID's 12k for an 05 Expedition?



Yes 25k HP are available for your model $89.99 plus $11 shipping 
Please contact 206-465-3948 to place an Order


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

dropped_97blazer said:


> How much for a kit for a 97 blazer?? white wit a blue tint??




8,000 k kit $79 plus $11 shipping instock ready to ship 
Payments accepted visa master card Amex discover PAYPAL

G&M Autosport 206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

$$FLEETWOOD-82 said:


> TTT 4Tha Homie




What's good David haven't seen you in the streets lately ! 
We should get together soon I have alot of new products coming out 2012 
Hit me up homie swing by the spot when your in the area


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lo4lyf said:


> price on both pink and blue hid kit for 98 taurus. bulb is 9007. also price a blue hid kit for h4. thanks homie.


 9007-2 kit 25k HP pink $89.99 
9007-2 kit 8k-12k blue $79.00 
H4-2 hi/low kit 6k-12k $83.00
H4-1 single beam kit 6k-12k $79 

Let me know what kits you'll need and I'll pm you a package deal 
The more kits you order the better the savings ! 

Jorge-G&M Autosport 206-465-3948


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

A of Jan 1st 2012 i will be taking over all.online store activity along with all.forums personaly to insure we deliver the highest level of customers service I personaly have been out of office working on expanding our market from xenon technology to all around automotive accessories !

Thank you all very much for all of the positive feed back & repeat business 

jorge Gutierrez/CEO 206-465-3948 email [email protected]


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

What's the difference between your kits and the $35 xentec hid kits on eBay? I've had a eBay kit in my daily for over a year and no problems. Not hating just wanna know why yours coat almost triple.


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> What's the difference between your kits and the $35 xentec hid kits on eBay? I've had a eBay kit in my daily for over a year and no problems. Not hating just wanna know why yours coat almost triple.[/QUOTEt
> 
> Orale homie thanks for the info! Ebay here I come


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

drivebye said:


> MIDWESTIKKAA said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between your kits and the $35 xentec hid kits on eBay? I've had a eBay kit in my daily for over a year and no problems. Not hating just wanna know why yours coat almost triple.[/QUOTEt
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

That is a great question !

Here's my response HiD kits are being manufactured by so many manufacturers that not all.use the same quality of products when.it comes time to.assemble the ballast that is where Quality & price come into the pic.

The brand you have mentioned is a very affordable kit, but have you ever step back and compared your $35 buy to a high quality kit other then that brand? I have as a matter of fact i have a display in shop to show my customer the difference first hand ! From that specific brand to our Extreme vision Z1 kits 
out ballast are design to.work with just about every year make and model 
regardless of autolamp factory DRl systems i have spent years back and forth over seas to.insure i deal with only high quality products my kits are not only brighter !! Built with higher quality components but will out last many competitor kits on the market .

Ill put it in terms we can all understand 
cheap HID kit is like cheap paint (basic omni)
High quality HID kit is like candy (house of colors)

Because they both shine does not mean they are the same quality higher quality will.out last the cheap & are remain looking great (Bright in out case) for many years to come!!

So for this looking for cheap check out out ebay ! 
For all this looking to do things right the first time & continue to build your rides will quality products G&M Autosport is here to.insure we take care of your needs !!




-Customer service Department


----------



## csolis (Aug 9, 2011)

how much for a set for a 85 cutlass?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

csolis said:


> how much for a set for a 85 cutlass?




Complete lowbeam Oem conversion kit plug and play 
$165 shipped package will include 

1x35w hid kit standard ballast 
1xpair 4x6 glass Oem style replacement housings 
direct fit 
1x lowbeam voltage regulator 
shipping usps ! 

50w kit upgrade additional $25 

we accept visa mastercard amex paypal square 

-jorge 206-465-3948


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Standard ballast 35watt kit $79
Slim ballast 35watt kit $89

50watt kit offer 40% more lightout put then standard 35w kit both are very bright kits

Standard ballast 50watt kit "OnSale" $99
Slim ballast 50watt kit "OnSale" $109 


Lifetime warranty contact: Jorge Gutierrez 
G&M Autosport- 206 465 3948 
Email : [email protected]

check out customers car @ Facebook.com/xenonkitsonline


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

I need a price quote for a 92 honda accord


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Road Dog Quote*

35w kit $85 shipped

50w kit $105 shipped 

anycolor 6,000k - 12,000k


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

JORGE said:


> 35w kit $85 shipped
> 
> 50w kit $105 shipped
> 
> anycolor 6,000k - 12,000k


i want a bright white look is the 6000k good enough also what is the difference between the 35w or 50w kits and is it just the low beam or both high and low beams


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ROAD_DOG said:


> i want a bright white look is the 6000k good enough also what is the difference between the 35w or 50w kits and is it just the low beam or both high and low beams


6,000k k pure white ultra white

50w kit 40% more light out put very very bright 
used commonly offroad lol nice kit 

quote is for low beams only 
lifetime warranty


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

JORGE said:


> 6,000k k pure white ultra white
> 
> 50w kit 40% more light out put very very bright
> used commonly offroad lol nice kit
> ...


what about high beams do you also have for high beams


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

you have any kits for a 90 cadillac? high/low beam


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

caddy4yaass said:


> you have any kits for a 90 cadillac? high/low beam



Deville ? Firewood ? Euro clip ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ROAD_DOG said:


> what about high beams do you also have for high beams


Yes they are available shipping for two kits $13


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

I bought my fogs from you last summer and now one of my headlights is going out. How much for $6k 9006?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JStunn said:


> I bought my fogs from you last summer and now one of my headlights is going out. How much for $6k 9006?


I do recall us selling you a fog kit complete your Hid system
to match the headlights you already had.. 9006 6k kit $85shipped


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

JORGE said:


> I do recall us selling you a fog kit complete your Hid system
> to match the headlights you already had.. 9006 6k kit $85shipped


Cool, can I paypal?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JStunn said:


> Cool, can I paypal?


[email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

]Standard ballast 35watt kit $79
Slim ballast 35watt kit $89

50watt kit offer 40% more lightout put then standard 35w kit both are very bright kits

Standard ballast 50watt kit "OnSale" $99
Slim ballast 50watt kit "OnSale" $109 



prices do not include shipping rates $6-$13



Lifetime warranty contact: Jorge Gutierrez 
G&M Autosport- 206 465 3948 
Email : [email protected]

check out customers car @ Facebook.com/xenonkitsonline[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

How much for the high beams for a 2000 Chevy suv the 12k I already have the low beams


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

JORGE said:


> [email protected]


Thanks, just sent it over.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JStunn said:


> Thanks, just sent
> 
> your payment has been collected & order will ship
> first thing in the morning thank again for the business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Elco said:


> How much for the high beams for a 2000 Chevy suv the 12k I already have the low beams


$85 shipped 9005 12k 35w kit


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

Am I going to need a relay for my high beams


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Elco said:


> Am I going to need a relay for my high beams




No relay is needed for high beams does not run off autolamp system


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

For those that had me as a friend on Facebook........

New account has be set up working on uploading customer pics of the car using are products for those of you on Facebook send a friend request our way

www.Facebook.com/gmautosport


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JStunn said:


> Thanks, just sent it over.


Tracking number has been sent to your inbox
thanks again for the business !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is a basic bulb & color chart of what I have in stock !

9003/H4 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

9004: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink, 30000k (dark blue), green

9005: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9006: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9007: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink 30000k dark blue
9008: 5k, 6k, 8k, pink

H1: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30000k (dark blue)

H3: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k

H4: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

H8: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple)

H9: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H10: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H11: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H13: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, pink

H16: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

5202: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k

880 Series: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k Dark Blue 30000k

9140: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9145: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

D2S:4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

D2R: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID 10k (left) vs Halogen stock (right) 
oem conversion housing's

we also now carry SMD/LED products in most common bulbs .. along with complete LED taillights & aftermarket Headlights were working on carrying a full line of automotive auto accessories to be a one stop shop for all your basic/customs accessories. for those that have been reading the topic for some time now check out our feedback link we are here long term and we continue to provide the highest level of customer service ! check out customers cars at 
Facebook.com/gmautosport Call/text/E-mail for a Quote - multiple kit discounts club order discount all around package deals *
*CONTACTS: Jorge Gutierrez - 206 465 3948 - G&M Autosport 
Email: [email protected] 








*[/QUOTE]


----------



## G-BodyMonte (Apr 29, 2010)

Been calling you about a hid kit.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Basic 35watt kits starting at $79/ 50watt kits starting at $99
Slim ballast are available in both 35w/50w 


]Here is a basic bulb & color chart of what I have in stock !

9003/H4 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

9004: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink, 30000k (dark blue), green

9005: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9006: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9007: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink 30000k dark blue
9008: 5k, 6k, 8k, pink

H1: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30000k (dark blue)

H3: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k

H4: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

H8: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple)

H9: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H10: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H11: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H13: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, pink

H16: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

5202: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k

880 Series: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k Dark Blue 30000k

9140: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9145: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

D2S:4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

D2R: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

G-BodyMonte said:


> Been calling you about a hid kit.


Haven't got a message or voice mail PM me lets get you set up with a kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New shipment has came in !!
35watt kits starting at $79 
50watt kits starting at $99
just about every bulb size color in stock ready to ship !

Payments accepted : paypal ,visa,master card,discover ,money grams ,money order


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

How much for a pair of H4 6k bulbs (just the bulbs, no ballast) for the 35 watt ballasts? Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Fine59Bel said:


> How much for a pair of H4 6k bulbs (just the bulbs, no ballast) for the 35 watt ballasts? Thanks



PM sent let me know.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

JORGE said:


> PM sent let me know.


Money sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Fine59Bel said:


> Money sent


Ill have Your order shipped first thing in the A.M 
thanks again for the repeat business


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

Need an HID Full kit for a 1962 Impala. Would I just need the ballasts and bulbs or lenses too? Please send me a price on what I would need shipped to 96817. Also looking to swap all all my interior and exterior bulbs to LED. Let me know if you would know all the bulb sizes needed and how much that would be. Thanks!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*quote PM'd*



HaZiaN808 said:


> Need an HID Full kit for a 1962 Impala. Would I just need the ballasts and bulbs or lenses too? Please send me a price on what I would need shipped to 96817. Also looking to swap all all my interior and exterior bulbs to LED. Let me know if you would know all the bulb sizes needed and how much that would be. Thanks!!



Quote has been sent to your inbox !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*reply*



HaZiaN808 said:


> Need an HID Full kit for a 1962 Impala. Would I just need the ballasts and bulbs or lenses too? Please send me a price on what I would need shipped to 96817. Also looking to swap all all my interior and exterior bulbs to LED. Let me know if you would know all the bulb sizes needed and how much that would be. Thanks!!




- Tracking number has been sent to mobile phone provided thanks again for the business !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We have booked a space & will be attending the "sunny side show & shine" SHS on Saturday march 3rd in sunny side wa 
For all of my northwest customers come out and support check out our booth for all the latest HID/LED accessories !!

Jorge - G&M Autosport


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

I sent u a text today. Ive been wanting hid lights but wanna know the difference. I'm old school lol so with hids what's the difference at night? I'm assuming ull see farther cuz they're brighter but what about closer objects?


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT FOR MABOY JORGE ALWAYS GREAT DEALS ON HID'S & LEDS!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

message has been sent your way let me know what housing style you are interested in so that i can give you exact quote shipped to your door .


thanks 
Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> TTT FOR MABOY JORGE ALWAYS GREAT DEALS ON HID'S & LEDS!




thank you bullet ! your order was shipped yesterday & tracking was sent tp your mobile phone .. thanks again for the repeat business over the past years 

Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Here are a few rides ive been working on i havent posted pics in few weeks ...

*Jose "Joker" Regal rollerz only seattle *
















*
My personal work truck *









*Tattoo Tone 442 with OEM conversion kit* 

















*euro conversion housings *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HERE IS A CLEAR PIC OF TH HOUSINGS THAT I OFFER INSTOCK READY TO SHIP THESE HOUSINGS AVAILABLE IN MANY DIFFERENT SIZES PLEASE MESSAGE WITH YEAR MAKE MODEL FOR EXACT QUOTE HOUSINGS STARTING AT $39PR.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Euro clear 5 3/4 (left) $39pr. OEM/stock style (right) $49pr. *












*OEM/stock style housings starting at $49pr.*













#1 selling conversion housing 4x6 Euro clear $39pr


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*facebook.com/gmautosport or jorge gmautosport gutierrez

check out more customers car on facebook *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a sneak peak of a little something ive been working on for a customer *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*another repeat layitlow customer *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

~~~*Euro clear 5 3/4 (left) $39pr. OEM/stock style (right) $call~~~*












*OEM/stock style housings starting at $49pr.*













#1 selling conversion housing 4x6 Euro clear $39pr 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*LED/SMD strips now available in RED BLUE Ultra White theses are available from 4inch.- 15ft. these use the brightest SMD on the market 50/50 boards 
I have RED BLUE ultra white pre-packaged 2x12inch strips $10ea or $15 pair shipped thease retail in your local autopart store for $19.99 (LED style)
i can make these any size you need them! Great for truck accent lights under dash under seats interior exterior easy to install 3m sticky tape just two wires 

contact me at 206-465-3948 Jorge Gutierrez ~ G&M Autosport 


*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*
we accept all mejor credit card money orders money grams cash
*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hey homie whats something nice you can get me for my towncar? 99 towncar i think there 9007


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

whats your number


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> whats your number


Contact : Jorge Gutierrez 
Business: G&M Autosport 
direct mobile: 206-465-3948

Email : [email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> hey homie whats something nice you can get me for my towncar? 99 towncar i think there 9007


Pm sent !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> hey homie whats something nice you can get me for my towncar? 99 towncar i think there 9007



thank you for the business! your order will ship out once all special ordered items are assembled ill forward you tracking number once order has shipped.

thanks again,
jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* High power SMD/led strips available in pre-packaged 2x12inch strips $20 shipped 
*available in RED BLUE unltra White (Green wll be available in coming weeks)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Rollerz only van that was done for troy CEO*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*​chevy s10 7x6 conversion kit *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

fleetwood


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*brn2hop *thanks again for the business your order shipped out on time I went ahead and shipped it over night at out expense was going to send you tracking but you order will arrive in the morning !! thanks again please post a few pics once kits are installed ... 

Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

all PM's have been returned thanks again every one for checking out my topic and your interest in my products Ive been working real hard over the past couple years to continue to bring High quality products at affordable price's .....*


!!UPDATE!! G&M AUTOSPORT will be setting up a booth on 3/3/12 at the SHS sunny side "Show & Shine" in Sunny Side, WA for those of you local come out and support check out our booth lots of new products along with many new conversion housings !! Rain or Shine we will set up our booth 

*Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New website in the works as the week goes on i will be adding new products and buy now buttons Im building the site myself taking me few extra days to complete 

www.gmautosport.com


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hows my order coming?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> hows my order coming?


Everything looking good just waiting on material that i had to.order to.assemble those SMD special order bulbs .. Im still with in shipping date everything will ship as promised no worries .

Jorge


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JORGE said:


> Everything looking good just waiting on material that i had to.order to.assemble those SMD special order bulbs .. Im still with in shipping date everything will ship as promised no worries .
> 
> Jorge


thanks for the update


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*
we accept all mejor credit card money orders money grams cash
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*COMPLETE 93'-96 FLEETWOOD SMD INTERIOR KITS AVAILABLE IN ULTRA WHITE $59 SHIPPED ADD LIC PLATE LIGHT FOR ONLY $6
( SPECIAL ORDER COLORS ARE AVAILABLE ) 
*KIT INCLUDES (4) HEADLINER 8-SMD BULBS (4) DOOR 16-SMD BULBS VERY EASY TO INSTALL I OFFER ONLY SMD LIGHTING 40% MORE LIGHT OUT PUT THEN 
REGULAR LED BULBS I CARRY ONLY THE HIGHEST QUALITY CIRCUIT BOARDS 50/50 I ASSEMBLE ALL SMD BULBS IN-HOUSE 90DAY WARRANTY ON ALL SMD PRODUCTS!
MANY COLORS AVAILABLE PM ME WITH COLOR CHOICE ......ULTRA WHITE IN-STOCK READY TO SHIP !


WEBSITE ON SHOP SHIRT IS NO LONGER ONLINE "NEW" SITE WWW.GMAUTOSPORT.COM


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*WE LIGHT UP JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ON THE STREET !! SEMI TRUCKS / BIKE / OFF ROAD UTILITY VEHICLES*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

How much for headlights and taillights for 1975 caprice with 76 headlights and any other lights available for the 75 caprice convertible


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> :wave:


Todd your tracking numbers have been sent your order will arrive this week thanks again for the business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> How much for headlights and taillights for 1975 caprice with 76 headlights and any other lights available for the 75 caprice convertible


Message sent to pm box


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JORGE said:


> Todd your tracking numbers have been sent your order will arrive this week thanks again for the business


YOU DA MAN!!!!!! will leave feed back soon as i recive thanks for goin the extra mile with all those things you did there needs to be more business men like you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> YOU DA MAN!!!!!! will leave feed back soon as i recive thanks for goin the extra mile with all those things you did there needs to be more business men like you


thank you


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Jorge do u still have the same cell number? I'll shoot you a text.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Hey Jorge do u still have the same cell number? I'll shoot you a text.


Yes i just sent you reply with pics !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*​online store now live @ www.gmautosport.com or check us out on facebook @ Jorge gmautosport Gutierrez *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here is a basic bulb & color chart of what I have in stock !

9003/H4 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

9004: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink, 30000k (dark blue), green

9005: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9006: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9007: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, pink 30000k dark blue
9008: 5k, 6k, 8k, pink

H1: 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30000k (dark blue)

H3: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k

H4: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5000k, 6000k, 8000k, 10000k, 12000k, 30000k (dark blue)

H8: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple)

H9: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H10: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H11: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

H13: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, pink

H16: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

5202: 3k (yellow), 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k

880 Series: 3k (yellow), 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k Dark Blue 30000k

9140: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

9145: 3k (yellow) 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue), pink, green, purple

D2S:4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)

D2R: 4500k, 5k, 6k, 8k, 10k, 12k, 30k (dark blue)*


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

jorge du u have a kit for a 2004 nissan maxima


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Elco said:


> jorge du u have a kit for a 2004 nissan maxima


Yes i do have a kit for that model , that year happen to come out with a odd bulb # 9012 from manufacture that cross reference bulb is a standard 9006 for low beam 
and 9011 = high beam the kit would be direct fit same harness plug below i have attached a pic of an example the small thing that does have to be done in order to bulb wires to fit you'll need to drill a 1'' hole in the cover that seals the bulb to allow the wire to feed through very easy pic below as well let me know when your ready_* kit in stock any color 6,000k-12,000k $85 shipped 

www.gmautosport.com add me on facebook.com/gmautosport 


jorge 
206-465-3948 

*_


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

does my car need a relay harness for them to work


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Elco said:


> does my car need a relay harness for them to work



message sent


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

JORGE said:


> *brn2hop *thanks again for the business your order shipped out on time I went ahead and shipped it over night at out expense was going to send you tracking but you order will arrive in the morning !! thanks again please post a few pics once kits are installed ...
> 
> Jorge


THNX BRO, LOVE THE 3 KITS U SENT ME........HERE R A FEW SHOTS OF MY REGAL WITH THE BRIGHT PINK LIGHTS WILL POST SOME MORE OF MY TAHOE AN RAM AS SOON AS IT STOPS SNOWING.....:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

LOOKS BADASS!!!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> THNX BRO, LOVE THE 3 KITS U SENT ME........HERE R A FEW SHOTS OF MY REGAL WITH THE BRIGHT PINK LIGHTS WILL POST SOME MORE OF MY TAHOE AN RAM AS SOON AS IT STOPS SNOWING.....:thumbsup:
> View attachment 444981
> View attachment 444982



that's turned out.real nice !


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

very nice ! :thumbsup:
View attachment 444981
View attachment 444982
[/QUOTE]


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

what's up George? Hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

vazquejs said:


> what's up George? Hit me up when you get a chance.


I left you a message bro just got back monday from eastern washington Let me know when you fly back to seattle so we can light up the new truck


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*2010 tahoe i completed last night headlight/fog light complete interior led lic plate led with side mirror leds 

*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*for those that have done business with me i would like to ask if you could take a moment and post your honest feedback on my feedbank link thank you . Just click the xenon HID kit (jorge) link 


*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/275623-xenon-h-i-d-kits-jorge-5.html


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Green HID kit installed in XB


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID conversion kits starting at $79 Pm with year make model. add me on facebook.com/gmautosport check out customers cars & specials 

*


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have any for bikes? 2010 yamaha r1


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> Do you have any for bikes? 2010 yamaha r1


Yes i offer Premium Slim ballast *available for: *2010 YAMAHA YZF-R1 , PM sent 


​


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*4x6 conversion kit halogen vs. Xenon 


*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

!!!*Complete Quad beam  4x6 & 5-3/4 conversion kits   only $299 shipped to your door very easy to install plug & play kits*!!!


We also offer kits with (4) housing & only low beam HID kit starting at $195 shipped to you door 
.....







<br>


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

complete low beam conversion kit 4x6 oem/stock style $165 shipped to your door


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JORGE said:


> *2010 tahoe i completed last night headlight/fog light complete interior led lic plate led with side mirror leds
> 
> *


i gotta do this


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Just let me know when u ready....post your car up let show off those lights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

!!!*Complete Quad beam  4x6 & 5-3/4 conversion kits   only $299 shipped to your door very easy to install plug & play kits*!!!


We also offer kits with (4) housing & only low beam HID kit starting at $195 shipped to you door 
.....







<br>







[/QUOTE]


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GOOD GOOD MAN RIGHT HERE. 110% straight up dude

a couple weeks ago my lights if i was gonna do it might as well do it all the way so i said screw it might as well throw some new fresh lens in there as well cool.he was able to get me my lights an SMD conversion that he prewired for me and the HID 30,000 kit that he also prewired for me he didnt have to do that he went the extra mile and before and after recieved spend a good amount of time with me goin over the product.after recieving he gave me everything i needed to know about installation down to the T. 100$ customer service.unfortuantly power issues will me car shortly before that and my car was cutting out losing voltage long story short it was a bad alternator which i have since replaced.



the voltage drop caused one of the balast to go. i called him he went over that power drops and spikes can create surges and cause the balast to be damaged.within 3 days i recived a new balast free of charge with the returning of the bad one with a return shipping lable didnt have to come out of pocket at all. its awesome to have a good product in your ride but when the man who stands behind it is knowledgeable and dependable nothing beats it JORGE comes highly recommended!.










Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us







he even put a girl in with the head lights :shocked:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

pics dont do it justice but the blue and pink create a special kind of thing.during driving everthing is lit up pink it creates a special kind of warmth everywhere you go cant explain it. cant wait to get this project done gonna be a force.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 446452


THIS MY GOODTIMES right here :nicoderm:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Smd led Lic plate lights for only $12 PAir Shipped 

We accept Paypal & all major credit cards


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thank you to everyone who called in there order's this weekend your order's will ship first thing in the morning .. 

for those of you that i just replied to your messages your still fall under "weekend special" even if you place your order tomorrow (monday) 
thank you very much for your support & business along with all the repeat business i will continue to to have random special on different products 
week to week for a few weeks to come !! 

Jorge *


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

BUYS JORGE'S HIDS...........:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 453500
> 
> BUYS JORGE'S HIDS...........:thumbsup:



thank you for the Support & repeat business !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete 4x6 G-body oem/stock housing conversion kit (low beam set up) direct plug & play kit available 6,000k - 12,000k $165 shipped to your door 
*
kit will include:
1x pair 4x6 Glass housings metal case 
1x low beam 12v relay harness 
1x 35w HID kit any color 6,000k - 12,000k 
Shipping with tracking number


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

How much for a kit for a 63 impala


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet1503714 said:


> How much for a kit for a 63 impala


Impala in pic has euro housings installed !



















*Package #1

oem/stock style are a direct fit & match to oem housing 5001/5006 
this kit will replace ONLY low beams kit will include 
1x HID kit any color 6,000k-12,000k 
1x voltaqe relay harness plug & play 
1x pair glass oem/stock style housings 
$180 shipped to your door 


package #2 

euro clear housing
this package will replace all four headlight so that they all match but will include ONLY low beam hid kit ( high beam hid kit seperate )
1x hid kit any color 6,000k-12,000k
1x voltage relay harness plug & play 
2x pair euro clear housings glass 

$193 shipped to your door 
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet1503714 said:


> How much for a kit for a 63 impala


Thank you for your Business your order is being completed and will be ready to ship tomorrow I will forward you tracking number once order has shipped ..

thanks again 
Jorge.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

Great product, extremely happy with my kit, Jorge drove 1hr to my house and installed the kit for me! Great customer service, will be buyin more kits off him!! He also changed all my interior & license plate lights! Big difference!! Thanks playaa


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

]*complete 4x6 G-body oem/stock housing conversion kit (low beam set up) direct plug & play kit available 6,000k - 12,000k $165 shipped to your door 
*
kit will include:
1x pair 4x6 Glass housings metal case 
1x low beam 12v relay harness 
1x 35w HID kit any color 6,000k - 12,000k 
Shipping with tracking number 

FREE Slim ballast upgrade ($20 upgrade Free)


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

JORGE said:


> Impala in pic has euro housings installed !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want a tre


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whatz the price for a 80's deville lights.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Whatz the price for a 80's deville lights.



message has been sent to your inbox!

below the 4x6 kits are shown
i have 3 style projector diamond & Oem for your model

feel free to reach me with any questions 

Jorge - 206-465-3948 call text any time 
www.gmautosport.com
Facebook.com/gmautosport 
email:[email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

!!!*Complete Quad beam 4x6 & 5-3/4 conversion kits only $299 shipped to your door very easy to install plug & play kits*!!!


We also offer kits with (4) housing & only low beam HID kit starting at $195 shipped to you door 
.....







<br>


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete 4x6 (4656) oem/stock housing conversion kit (low beam set up) direct plug & play kit available 6,000k - 12,000k $165 shipped to your door 
*
kit will include:
1x pair 4x6 Glass housings metal case 
1x low beam 12v relay harness 
1x 35w HID kit any color 6,000k - 12,000k 
Shipping with tracking number


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

What type of payments due u take. Im really intrested in getting some:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

CadillacsFinest said:


> What type of payments due u take. Im really intrested in getting some:thumbsup:




Money gram-western Union- "Paypal" 

visa-mastercard-discover-Amex 
(all major credit cards subject to 4% processing fee)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

CadillacsFinest said:


> What type of payments due u take. Im really intrested in getting some:thumbsup:




thanks again for the business your order is in route 
please post a pic once installation is complete !


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

thx jorge for all your help answering all my questions:wave::wave:=G AND M AUTOSPORT FOR ALL YOUR AFTER MARKET H-I-D LIGHTING AND AUTO ACCESSORIES


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

cisco la gente said:


> thx jorge for all your help answering all my questions:wave::wave:=G AND M AUTOSPORT FOR ALL YOUR AFTER MARKET H-I-D LIGHTING AND AUTO ACCESSORIES




Look forward to seeing pics of installation complete


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

Great product excellent customer service and quick shipping ....almost everyride in my house is running these HIDs


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Just installed a HID conversion kit on my 83 monte carlo for low beams and hi beams... I put on 10k kit which are blue and the low beams shoot out stock looking color"yellowish" as for the high beams they're blue?????? I took off my low beams and tryed them out on my homies truck and they worked fine "blue"......what the hell any sugestions......??????



"HEEEEELLLLPPPPPP PLEASE"*​


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

papi310 said:


> *Just installed a HID conversion kit on my 83 monte carlo for low beams and hi beams... I put on 10k kit which are blue and the low beams shoot out stock looking color"yellowish" as for the high beams they're blue?????? I took off my low beams and tryed them out on my homies truck and they worked fine "blue"......what the hell any sugestions......??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

thx jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

cisco la gente said:


> thx jorge


thank you Cisco !! great turn out


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Quality Premium Slim ballast xenon conversion kits only $79.99 plus shipping 
PM me year make model ! every bulb size color in stock ready to ship contact: Jorge 
206-465-3948



we offer conversion kits for every year make model on the market


----------



## pinpin (Mar 7, 2012)

Lookin for hid kit for a 64 impala can u give me a price quote shiped to 60123 n does that come with housing ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

pinpin said:


> Lookin for hid kit for a 64 impala can u give me a price quote shiped to 60123 n does that come with housing ?


message sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

(Sicck64) thank you for your business your order will ship first thing in the morning !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We are happy to offer
Xenon HID conversions of both 4x6 & 5 3/4 housings 
this special is offered with our high quality euro diamond housings 
for only $195 shipped 

package will include:
2x pair (4)pc 4x6 or 5 3/4 diamond housings
1x lowbeam HID kit 6,000k-12,000k 
1x lowbeam plug & play relay harness 
Shipping with tracking # 


we accept Paypal- money gram-Money order-
all major credit cards - 
(all major credit cards subject to 4% merchant fees)

Jorge 206-465-3948 G&M Autosport 











<br>








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

All pm's have been returned thank you all for your interest in my line of conversion kits 

for those of you on facebook add me at 
Facebook.com/gmautosport


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Need a kit for a 93 Cadillac fleetwood brougham(big body), ur brother told me to get at u bro. Lmk what u can do for me. Thx


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

JORGE said:


> *COMPLETE 93'-96 FLEETWOOD SMD INTERIOR KITS AVAILABLE IN ULTRA WHITE $59 SHIPPED ADD LIC PLATE LIGHT FOR ONLY $6
> ( SPECIAL ORDER COLORS ARE AVAILABLE )
> *KIT INCLUDES (4) HEADLINER 8-SMD BULBS (4) DOOR 16-SMD BULBS VERY EASY TO INSTALL I OFFER ONLY SMD LIGHTING 40% MORE LIGHT OUT PUT THEN
> REGULAR LED BULBS I CARRY ONLY THE HIGHEST QUALITY CIRCUIT BOARDS 50/50 I ASSEMBLE ALL SMD BULBS IN-HOUSE 90DAY WARRANTY ON ALL SMD PRODUCTS!
> ...


Need this as well


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

chtrone* 

thanks again for the business brother !
nice meeting you let me know if there's anything else i can do for you.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

chtrone said:


> Need a kit for a 93 Cadillac fleetwood brougham(big body), ur brother told me to get at u bro. Lmk what u can do for me. Thx


thanks again for the business !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*G-Body 4x6 Diamond conversion kit all (4) housings with onlu lowbeam HID kit only $195 shipped all (4) HID $299 shipped 

Customers SS out of Iowa !








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*We ship all over the U.S 








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

G&M Autosport will be attending the May 6th Lowrider show
In Downtown Yakima,Wa ! Come by & check out our booth!
We will have many special day of show onsite installation 


Jorge


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

How much for a high/low kit for a 2001 ford ranger?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

AZs finest13 said:


> How much for a high/low kit for a 2001 ford ranger?


$85 shipped (halogen high xenon low)

$120 shipped (bi-xenon hi/low)

slim ballast kits 

any questions feel free to give me a call 206-465-3948


----------



## rollin thru 325 (Jul 22, 2011)

wats up jorge how much for the qb blue for my regal wit euro housing


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

JORGE said:


> $85 shipped (halogen high xenon low)
> 
> $120 shipped (bi-xenon hi/low)
> 
> ...


Nice thinking bout ordering the $120 kit next week


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

How much for a kit for a 1983 Chevy stepside and also a 1999 BMW 328i?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

imp63ss said:


> How much for a kit for a 1983 Chevy stepside and also a 1999 BMW 328i?




BMW -$79 kit. (if your model is equipped with message center on dash you will also need the warning cancellers / error code reader)
Addition $20

As for the stepside do you have the sealed beam (2) headlight system or (4) headlight system ? Once I have this Information I can quote you a total 

Any question you can contact me at 206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

rollin thru 325 said:


> wats up jorge how much for the qb blue for my regal wit euro housing



Take advantage of a special offer I have going right. On 
I can set you up with all (4) diamond housings (1)HID kit for lowbeams
(1)lowbeam relay harness plug & play with QB shipped
$165 


$155 with 6,000k-12,000k Crome slim ballast kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

AZs finest13 said:


> Nice thinking bout ordering the $120 kit next week




Just give me a ring when your ready 
206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

rollin thru 325 said:


> wats up jorge how much for the qb blue for my regal wit euro housing





thank you for the business brother your order has been packaged 
and is in transit i will.forward you tracking shortly !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

would like to thank everyone that came out to support the car show this weekend in yakima,wa look forward to seeing everyone on may 20th at the ridin low in the 360 
in bellingham,wa

special thanks to edgar & cesar from the layitlow community 
that made the long trip from boise,ID to check out our booth & have there HID kits installed ! gracias


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Xenon HID kits starting @ $79 We carry conversion's for every & any year make model call/text for Your quote today 

(206)-465-3958 jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Customers fleetwood ultra white interior lights 










Rollerz only Vice prez Seattle chapter with Green accent trunks lights 










Customer yukon out of california Headlight/Fog light set up 







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*BEFORE 2010 tahoe interior lights 










After: 2010 tahoe interior lights ultra white SMD 









*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a lay out of the Relay harness very easy to install plug and play !







*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

JORGE said:


> thanks again for the business !!


Thx for the help bro, solid product and service like no other. Def coming back for more kits soon


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Homie... Returning customer....
Looking for a quote for a 2005 audi A4. head lights and fog lights. 10K.
Let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hey Homie... Returning customer....
> Looking for a quote for a 2005 audi A4. head lights and fog lights. 10K.
> Let me know. :thumbsup:


PM Sent !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Customers Regal diamond glass housings ! this setup starting at $165 shipped *


----------



## rollin thru 325 (Jul 22, 2011)

86 regal


----------



## rollin thru 325 (Jul 22, 2011)

this is my second kit from jorge and it wont be da last good guy nice product


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Xenon conversion kits starting at $79 plus shipping I carry every bulb size & color 
AC digital slim ballast "free upgrade" 50w kit also available $99 (standard ballast only)

complete conversion kits starting at $155 plus shipping will include all four housings relays 1hid kit 

we accept Paypal,money gram,money order,
all major credit cards,debt cards!

add me on Facebook.com/gmautosport 


contact: Jorge (206)465-3948 
website: www.gmautosport.com 
email: [email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*** G&M Autosport will be setting up a booth at the "Ridin low in the 360" show this weekend 5/20 (Sunday) swing by check out our new products 

We also now carry Tornel classic 155/80R13
white walls instock hankook 175/70R14 are on back order but should arrive this coming week ! see you there this weekend in
Bellingham,Wa **

Jorge


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i am not going to go thru over 120 pages, please pm me with everything needed to convert my 78 deville and 64 impala to HID's.

Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BRASIL said:


> i am not going to go thru over 120 pages, please pm me with everything needed to convert my 78 deville and 64 impala to HID's.
> 
> Thanks




I will working on that quote for you those morning 
thank you for your interest ! will pm you shortly


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BRASIL said:


> i am not going to go thru over 120 pages, please pm me with everything needed to convert my 78 deville and 64 impala to HID's.
> 
> Thanks




PM sent!


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

rollin thru 325 said:


> this is my second kit from jorge and it wont be da last good guy nice product


How much u pay homie? Got a cutlass so it's the same shit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> How much u pay homie? Got a cutlass so it's the same shit




PM sent!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

JORGE said:


>


How much for the 80's caprice???


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> How much for the 80's caprice???


PM sent !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ADD me @ facebook.com/gmautosport or look me up Jorge gmautosport gutierrez 

check out our photo albums, customers cars, new products along with weekly specials!!


Jorge - 206-465-3948 
www.gmautosport.com


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HERE'S a few Cars we DID over the car show weekend ! thank you everyone for the support & repeat business! 
























*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* I carry High power led strips in red blue green & ultra white for those trunk set ups & interior LED kits 
















*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Complete G-BOdy lowbeam kits starting at $155 shipped to your Door !!

*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xenon HID kits starting at $79 (AC) Digital Slim ballast 2year warranty/Lifetime warranty available ! I carry conversion kits for every year make model. Halogen or sealed beam models Interior LEDs now available in ultra white ! 

Add me at facebook.com/gmautosport check out customers cars & reviews along with my feedback here on layitlow


Fast- safe shipping with tracking numbers "aLL MAJOR CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS ACCEPTED" Paypal/Money grams 

Contact me by phone or Email: 206 465 3948 [email protected] WEbsite: gmautosport.com
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*We ship all over the U.S 








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*complete 4x6 (4656) oem/stock housing conversion kit (low beam set up) direct plug & play kit available 6,000k - 12,000k $165 shipped to your door 
*
kit will include:
1x pair 4x6 Glass housings metal case 
1x low beam 12v relay harness 
1x 35w HID kit any color 6,000k - 12,000k 
Shipping with tracking number 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## California-Plating (Apr 19, 2012)

what kit would i need for a 1992 lexus sc300 headlights & highbeams pm price for green highbeams & 6k headlights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

California-Plating said:


> what kit would i need for a 1992 lexus sc300 headlights & highbeams pm price for green highbeams & 6k headlights



Pm sent!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

What do you have for a 64 Buick Riviera?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Raise Up said:


> What do you have for a 64 Buick Riviera?


PM SENT !


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have any kits for a 94 Camaro?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

FPEREZII said:


> Do you have any kits for a 94 Camaro?


Yes its a special conversion housing's because of the size but it is available PM SENT


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

JORGE said:


>


 That's a sweet Elco. Bump for a great seller and all around cool dude.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the hook up bro. Great product. I have HIDs on 4 of my rides.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Take advantage of a special offer !!
I can set you up with all
(4) diamond housings 
(1)HID kit for lowbeams
(1)lowbeam relay harness 

plug & play with 6k-12k ultra white-Blue 


Only $165 Shipped"


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks carnal for H.I.D looking sick on my 77 monte..will hit you up when i get my 64 done..:thumbsup:


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

JORGE said:


> *Complete G-BOdy lowbeam kits starting at $155 shipped to your Door !!
> 
> *


 Thanks for H.I.D looking sick on my 77 monte...:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

chicho360 said:


> Thanks carnal for H.I.D looking sick on my 77 monte..will hit you up when i get my 64 done..:thumbsup:



thank you brother !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HERE's a few more Rides done ny the G&M Crew !










































*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here are the Diamond 5 3/4 Glass housings ! ( Left Diamond ) (Right OEM )









*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HERE's a few more Rides done ny the G&M Crew !



































*[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

chicho360 said:


> Thanks carnal for H.I.D looking sick on my 77 monte..will hit you up when i get my 64 done..:thumbsup:



Thank you Brother !! See you again soon


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Complete G-BOdy lowbeam kits starting at $165 shipped to your Door !!

*















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thinkin about getting a set for my 93 fleetwood how much do they run


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Thinkin about getting a set for my 93 fleetwood how much do they run




Fleetwood kits are plug & play $75 shipped 

I also carry complete LED interior kits $55
will include License plate High power LED 
in ultra white !!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

JORGE said:


> Fleetwood kits are plug & play $75 shipped
> 
> I also carry complete LED interior kits $55
> will include License plate High power LED
> in ultra white !!


Coo thanx will b ordering a kit in a couple weeks the latest:thumbsup:


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

how much and how hard is the install on a 64 impala?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

N.O.64Rider said:


> how much and how hard is the install on a 64 impala?


PM Sent !!


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

JORGE said:


> PM Sent !!


thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

N.O.64Rider said:


> thanks


Thank you for the business, your order will shipped today i will forward 
you tracking shortly !!


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

JORGE said:


> Thank you for the business, your order will shipped today i will forward
> you tracking shortly !!


Thank you

I'll send pics after I install them


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

N.O.64Rider said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'll send pics after I install them




your order has been shipped tracking # in your inbox 
thanks again for.the business !

-jorge


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

JORGE said:


> your order has been shipped tracking # in your inbox
> thanks again for.the business !
> 
> -jorge


Thanks Robbie


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a few set of the 25k color bulbs still available Green/Yellow/Pink 

*9004 Hp pink 
*9007 Hp pink 

*H4/9003 Green single beam 
(H4 works perfect in sealed beam conversion)

*H4/9003 Yellow single beam 
(H4 works prefect in sealed beam conversion)

*9006 Hp pink 


Ill have a few pics posted shortly of colors in housing!

**Add me on facebook.com/gmautosport or 
by name @ Jorge gmautosport gutierrez check out hundreds of customer cars also check out specials on my wall !!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Customer's glass house with 4x6 Oem conversion HJ GReen HID kit 
































*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

High power Bright led strips available in green blue red ultra white 
starting at $10pair 2x12" plus shipping !


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

N.O.64Rider said:


>




-thanks again for the business !!


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

JORGE said:


> -thanks again for the business !!


you are welcome


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New shipment has arrived every bulb size/ color back in stock !! kits starting at $69 

contact: jorge 206-465-3948 call/text for a quote today

Interior/dash led available Red blue ultra white


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


> *Complete G-BOdy lowbeam kits starting at $165 shipped to your Door !!
> 
> *


[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Complete Sealed beam conversion kits stock 

for any & every year make model starting at $155 shipped 

available housings: 

5 3/4 - Oem factory/Diamond 

4x6 - Oem factory/Diamond/Projector 

7" round - Diamond/Projector 

7x6 - Diamond/Projector

7"-7x6 - Oem factory housings on back order

Contact me by via Phone/text/email for your quote (206)-465-3948 Jorge

[email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Adrian from Rollerz only seattle chapter


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Danny out of Idaho.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

All Pm's have been replied too thank you everyone for all the interest in my line of Xenon kits & Seal beam conversion housings I will continue to supply you guys with Quality Products

for those of you that have been through my topic and have thought about converting to HID check out my Feedback @
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/275623-xenon-h-i-d-kits-jorge-6.html

Or add me on facebook.com/gmautosport you can also reach me via E-mail or direct phone line [email protected] 206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Adrians Jeep 6k fog lights 








*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*wanabelowrider

*_you order has been packaged and will shipp today ! I will forwrd you tracking once packaged is picked up by carrier thanks again for the business _


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*we dont just carry headlights I carry every "Fog light" bulb on the market kits starting at $69 
direct plug & play NO harness's needed Shipping only $6.10 with delivery confirmation 










*


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

How much would a kit for a 63 impala cost? Any build up topic?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

complete conversion kits starting at $155 shipped I carry two housings Diamond clear and OEM factory style 

Pm me your email i can send you detailed pics of the two housings or add me on facebook.com/gmautosport


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Can you shoot me a quote for 6k, oem glass style. Does it come with 4 headlights?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

JORGE IS THE MAN!! NEEDED BULBS REPLACED.... WARRANTY COVERED, HAD NEW ONES WITHIN A WEEK! THANKS!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> JORGE IS THE MAN!! NEEDED BULBS REPLACED.... WARRANTY COVERED, HAD NEW ONES WITHIN A WEEK! THANKS!


Im Here long term Brother I stand behind my line of products:biggrin: thanks to everyone that has done business with me I look forward to lighting up many new rides through out the U.S


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Six4 said:


> Can you shoot me a quote for 6k, oem glass style. Does it come with 4 headlights?


*Pm sent ! *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

was one of the 1st customers on here.. Till this day my lights are great! no problems! Great product brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> was one of the 1st customers on here.. Till this day my lights are great! no problems! Great product brother!:thumbsup:


_06-25-2010, 11:28 AM "_Looking for a nice kit for a 2005 Yukon Denali.. Can you pm me so info brotha"

_*Still have the original post on page 2 :thumbsup: thanks for still stopping by my page to show support ! *_


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*OEM style 5001/5006 with RED city light glow & HID lowbeam 

*these housings are a flat face in order to match recommend replacing all four housings W/only Lowbeam HID 
complete conversion kit with all four housings and lowbeam hid kit $185 shipped 
(High beam halogen H4/9003 included limited supply available )
















*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

JORGE said:


> *OEM style 5001/5006 with RED city light glow & HID lowbeam
> 
> *these housings are a flat face in order to match recommend replacing all four housings W/only Lowbeam HID
> complete conversion kit with all four housings and lowbeam hid kit $185 shipped
> ...


Red Glow?????


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

JORGE said:


> _06-25-2010, 11:28 AM "_Looking for a nice kit for a 2005 Yukon Denali.. Can you pm me so info brotha"
> 
> _*Still have the original post on page 2 :thumbsup: thanks for still stopping by my page to show support ! *_


Got to say... great product.. 2 years later... no issues....:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Complete Sealed beam conversion kits stock 

for any & every year make model starting at $155 shipped 

available housings: 

5 3/4 - Oem factory/Diamond 

4x6 - Oem factory/Diamond/Projector 

7" round - Diamond/Projector 

_*7" Round Diamond with White 6k Halo ring NEW instock 
*_
7x6 - Diamond/Projector

7"-7x6 - Oem factory housings on back order

Contact me by via Phone/text/email for your quote (206)-465-3948 Jorge

[email protected]


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

_** Sealed beam conversion hOUSINGS IN stock READY TO sHip* 

*_for any & every year make model starting at $155 shipped 

available housings: 

5 3/4 - Oem factory/Diamond Impala caprice cadillac ect. 

4x6 - Oem factory/Diamond/Projector G-body ford cadillac ect.

7" round - Diamond/Projector bombs monte carlo ford VW ect. 

*7" Round Diamond with White 6k Halo ring NEW instock *monte carlo ford VW ect

7x6 - Diamond/Projector Monte carlo elco fod truck checy truck ect. 

7"-7x6 - Oem factory housings on back order Monte carlo elco fod truck checy truck ect

** 4x6 Diamond clear white 6k Halo ring NEW INSTOCK*  *G body cadillac ford ect. 

Contact me by via *Phone/text/email *for your quote *(206)-465-3948 Jorge
*
[email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Big tony (ShowTime CC. Seattle,Wa) 2003 Dodge RAM pREMIUM STANDARD BALLAST KIT 









*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> :wave:



How you been brother ? Same old for me still working these 
crazy Hours !! Post a few.more pics of your Ride.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

JORGE said:


> How you been brother ? Same old for me still working these
> crazy Hours !! Post a few.more pics of your Ride.


WILL TAKE SOME TONIGHT.............:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

G&M Autosport will have a booth set up today 7/29/12
@ Larson Park Yakima,Wa for the Aztecas low rider show with coverage by SteeetLow Magazine swing by our booth 
Mention you seen this post on Layitlow and save Extra 10% on top of show specials !!

-Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*OEM STYle impala/caprice over stock special $155 Shipped any color 6k-12k Slim ballast kit 
low beam conversion kit $199 all four housings with lowbeam HID & relay harness ! 

we accept paypal all major debit/credit cards/money gram contact JOrge 206 465 3948 *


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

would i need a relay kit for a 2005 silverado also do you got a interior kit for it how much


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

760RoadMaster said:


> would i need a relay kit for a 2005 silverado also do you got a interior kit for it how much


Yes relay harness is recommended..

Interior lights 
doors/under dash/Front round map light $12pair
center dome light $7.50Ea
Lic plate light $12pair 

you can reach me at 206-465-3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*OEM STYle impala/caprice over stock special $155 Shipped any color 6k-12k Slim ballast kit 
low beam conversion kit $199 all four housings with lowbeam HID & relay harness ! 

we accept paypal all major debit/credit cards/money gram contact JOrge 206 465 3948


Kits available for any & Every year.make model *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*
we accept all mejor credit card money orders money grams cash
*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


> *OEM STYle impala/caprice over stock special $155 Shipped any color 6k-12k Slim ballast kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

All Basic HID conversion kits only $75 shipped (models with out DRL system)

HID conversion with DRL system (Day time Running Lights) only $99 Shipped 

contact- G&M Autosport 206-465-3948


----------



## hurnd8 (Apr 26, 2010)

what kit do i need for a 64 impala n how much shipped to 53218?


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

What kit do I need for a 95 caddy fleetwood ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

hurnd8 said:


> what kit do i need for a 64 impala n how much shipped to 53218?



I have a Special on Impala kits right now $125 Shipped you save $50
and get free shipping !! 

1x Pair 5 3/4 housings OEM look 
1xHID any color.6k-12k white-Deep blue
1xRelay harness voltage regulator 

complete plug and play system ! 
we accept paypal all major debit/credit cards


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

93 CADDY said:


> What kit do I need for a 95 caddy fleetwood ?


All you need is a basic plug & play conversion kit 
for.your lowbeams Bulbs/Ballast $75 Shipped 

any color.6k-12k white-Deep blue 

we accept.paypal/visa/mastercard/Amex you name it.well take it 

contact 206-465-3948


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll call you Tuesday to place the order


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

[/B]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*these housings are a flat face in order to match recommend replacing all four housings W/only Lowbeam HID 
complete conversion kit with all four housings and lowbeam hid kit $165 shipped **IMPALA KITS ONSALE $125 LOWBEAM SET UP***
(High beam halogen H4/9003 included limited supply available )
















[/I][/B]


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

need a kit for a 96 impala SS PMME thanks


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT'S BEEN OVER A YEAR.THEY'VE BEEN SITTING IN THE BOX YOU SHIPPED THEM IN. THE CARS ALMOST DONE NOW.
I THINK I'M GOING TO NEED SOME GREEN BULBS TO MATCH THE PAINT! HOW MUCH?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> IT'S BEEN OVER A YEAR.THEY'VE BEEN SITTING IN THE BOX YOU SHIPPED THEM IN. THE CARS ALMOST DONE NOW.
> I THINK I'M GOING TO NEED SOME GREEN BULBS TO MATCH THE PAINT! HOW MUCH?



Car looks great love the lights !
I can set u up with a green bulbs they are special order for.me 
but are available you'd be looking at about a.week before they would reach you

$39 Shipped Pair


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

UCE*EP said:


> need a kit for a 96 impala SS PMME thanks


PM Sent !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

could you get a set with the daytime/auto light harness for a 96 olds 98


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

tyhodge07 said:


> could you get a set with the daytime/auto light harness for a 96 olds 98


Halogen Conversion kit $99 shipped !


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for coming to our show and shine Jorge! You have some very nice rides in your club. VERY nice HID's

TTT

Peace


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

JORGE said:


> Halogen Conversion kit $99 shipped !


what's the kit consist of?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Big Hollywood said:


> Thank you for coming to our show and shine Jorge! You have some very nice rides in your club. VERY nice HID's
> 
> TTT
> 
> Peace



Were always Down to Support our City/Clubs We Had a great Time !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

tyhodge07 said:


> what's the kit consist of?


LOwbeam HID Bulb (2) Digital Slim ballast (2) Plug & play DRL harness (1) Shipping with delivery confirmation 
Lifetime warranty on your kit !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

JORGE said:


> LOwbeam HID Bulb (2) Digital Slim ballast (2) Plug & play DRL harness (1) Shipping with delivery confirmation
> Lifetime warranty on your kit !


do they come in 8 or 10k.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry I didnt go threw all the pages skimmed threw a few, looking for a whitesh blue (8k?) kit for a 83 Cutlass. Shipped to Detroit, MI. If u could please inbox me a price on kit and your paypal I'd appreciate it.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

tyhodge07 said:


> do they come in 8 or 10k.


Any color 6k-12k.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HittinCornerz93 said:


> Sorry I didnt go threw all the pages skimmed threw a few, looking for a whitesh blue (8k?) kit for a 83 Cutlass. Shipped to Detroit, MI. If u could please inbox me a price on kit and your paypal I'd appreciate it.


PM Sent !


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

2004 cadillac cts?
What do I need
AND
1993 fleetwood


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Chicago-n said:


> 2004 cadillac cts?
> What do I need
> AND
> 1993 fleetwood



2004 Cadillac CTS - youll need Hid with DRL harness 
plug & play system $99

1993 Fleetwood Basic conversion kit $75 

Free shipping ! lifetime warranty 

I also carry complete LED interior kits for the fleetwood $55
that price includes all doors/headliner lights/Lic plate light/trunk light

Underhood bulb add $10


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

what's up jorge, do you have hid's for a 05 nissan maxima i think the bulbs are h1?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

'83 Caddy- Yes instock ready to ship $75


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

KITs instock ready to ship for ANY & EVERY year make model !!

PM me for.quote or call 206-465-3948




JORGE said:


> [/B]


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

JORGE said:


> '83 Caddy- Yes instock ready to ship $75


sounds good, thanks jorge.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

'83 caddy said:


> sounds good, thanks jorge.


PM SENT thanks for repeat business !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man this dude works fast. i hit him up with my needs. and the got a tracking number with an hour.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lone star said:


> man this dude works fast. i hit him up with my needs. and the got a tracking number with an hour.


Thank you, 

Look forward to doing business again soon


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank everyone that has hit.me up for quotes & those that have placed orders this week 
Look forward to seeing some pics posted on the Topic! 

Jorge- G&M Autosport


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

4x6 HID conversion "HALO" ultra white diamond clear housings now Available for only $49 Pair 

Complete (4pc) conversion only $188 Shipped
4x Diamond 4x6 Halo housings
1x lowbeam HID kit 
1x pair Halogen bulbs high beams
1x lowbeam relay harness 
1x Shipping with delivery confirmation 


We accpet paypal. all major debit credit cards 

jorge 206-465-3948


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

As always its good doing business with you. fast shipping. Thanks Jorge.


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

How much for round 63 impala h.i.d.s??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

fallstown2163 said:


> How much for round 63 impala h.i.d.s??


I have one set left of the OEM stock style housings left 
OEM conversion kit will replace only Lowbeams package will include
HID kit one set oem conversion housings one relay harness and shipping $155.00 


I also Offer Complete Quad beam set up 
with Euro Clear Diamomd Housings all.Four headligt swap 
to A clean clear look with lowbeam HID highbeam halogen 
4 housimgs 1HID kit 1lowbeam relay harness and shipping 
$175 shipped to your door 


I accept Paypal-Visa-mastercard-Amex-
contact Jorge @ 206-465-3948
Lifetime.warranty on HID kits


----------



## noahsmith (Sep 4, 2012)

Replacing soft yellow lights with bright white HID lights is the best way to give a customized look to your car . But HID kit at 155 $ including shipping is very cheap.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

noahsmith said:


> Replacing soft yellow lights with bright white HID lights is the best way to give a customized look to your car . But HID kit at 155 $ including shipping is very cheap.


$155 Is a base starting Price for sealed Beam converaions 
If ypu own a Car/truck/suv with a standard halogen bukb and are looking to uograde your lights HID kita starting at $75 Shipped 

35watt kits & 50watt kits available !


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

78 MERCURY MARQUIS....4 round 5 3/4" lights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3 said:


> 78 MERCURY MARQUIS....4 round 5 3/4" lights


$175 Shipped all 4 Diamond housings or 
$155 2 oem style.housing

will include HID relays and shipping !


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

JORGE said:


> $175 Shipped all 4 Diamond housings or
> $155 2 oem style.housing
> 
> will include HID relays and shipping !



need more info..... what all it includes. interested in the 4 diamond housings. does this include the bulbs and all that good stuff? also interested in some blue light bars


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3 said:


> need more info..... what all it includes. interested in the 4 diamond housings. does this include the bulbs and all that good stuff? also interested in some blue light bars


PM SENT !


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 552894


Ill post a pic of my personal ride this week i just special ordered that same color for mine... car looking great !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HERE is a link for My feedback in the past couple years on layitlow for those that have asked where they could see feedback on my products 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/275623-xenon-h-i-d-kits-jorge-6.html


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3 said:


> need more info..... what all it includes. interested in the 4 diamond housings. does this include the bulbs and all that good stuff? also interested in some blue light bars



Thank you for your business your order has been process & 
will Ship first thing tomorrow Tracking will be sent to your inbox

-Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

FOR THOSE THAT HAVE DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS LIKE TAHOE'S YUKON ECT. 

Why do I need a relay harness? 

Some vehicles might be able to power up HID conversions normally without problems at install time. It will probably not last long. The inrush load can be up to max 13 amps per ballast, compared to 7amps inrush when using halogen. The factory design parameters for headlight circuits are 7 amps inrush and 4.5 amps continuous load. So over time, connectors, multifunction switch, headlight switch, wiring and fuse holders will slowly degrade, because of heat buildup. These components are very time consuming to troubleshoot because they are usually well hidden behind dashboards and other wiring looms. Parts can cost several hundred dollars and add up to 8 hours of labor to that and it becomes obvious that relay wiring harness is a cheap insurance. 

Questions: 
When I start my car with the HID kit turned on, why do one or both of the lights turn off. 

The lack of power and pulsing voltage when your starter is cranking may activate the safety circuit in the ballast and turn one or both off to protect itself. 

Solution: 
You may either start your car with your headlights turned off, or install the "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness. 

How do I know if I need a "autolamp / daytime running lights" relay harness? 

- If your car has headlights that turn on automatically when it gets dark then yes you may require a harness. 
- If your DRL circuit shares with your low beam it may only output 50% - 80% power when your DRL is active and will cause your lights to flicker. That lack of power is not enough power to activate the HID ballast thus requiring a autolamp/DRL relay harness. In some vehicles you can remove the DRL relay or fuse to disable your DRL. This will stop your lights from flickering when you start your car. If you are able to disable your DRL then you will not need a autolamp/DRL harness as well. 
- If you have a BMW that has a headlamp sensing system you will require a BMW harness. 

If your vehicle is running at 100% operating condition you may not need a relay, however, if your electrical system does not output 12 volts consistantly you will need a relay.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

]* HID kit (Left) VS. Halogen stock (right)


















You can also check out more customer cars at Facebook.com/gmautosport or search me by name Jorge Gmautosport Gutierrez

Kits starting @ $75 Shipped*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

We accept: PayPal - Visa - Master card - Amex 
all Major Debit/Credit Cards same day shipping with Tracking # 

I carry Every Bulb Size & Color instock !!
for any & Every year make Model 

I also cary interior LEDs in Ultra white,blue,Red,green along with LED strips 
LED taillights for newer model cars/trucks


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

It's that time of the Year many new headlight housings instock. Ready to ship.... Great holiday gifts kits starting at $75 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't just carry kits for lowriders/imports I carry kits for just about any headlight housing on the market kits starting at $75 shipped




JORGE said:


>


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Bullet_lok Great customer/friend on layitlow


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

JORGE said:


> Bullet_lok Great customer/friend on layitlow
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Like wise bro.....gracias


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I have decided to Offer layitlow a blow out special Both G-Body & Impala HID conversion system only $155.00 Shipped !!! I accept. PayPal visa master card Amex money order money gram walk-in Bank Deposit you name it I'll ship it !! 

Package deal will offer All (4) Glass Diamond Housings (1) lowbeam HID kit any color 6,000k-12,000k slim ballast with lifetime warranty (1) lowbeam 12v relay harness plug. & play & shipping via ups with tracking number.


I also Cary interior LEDs & lic plate LEDs starting at $12 pair 

Contact: Jorge Gutierrez 206-465-3948

*All major debit/credit cards subject to additional 4% processing fee 










<br>


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

How much for a kit for a 02 ford zx2


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

droptoutzx2 said:


> How much for a kit for a 02 ford zx2



9007-2 kit. Xenon HID lowbeam. Halogen. High beam slim ballast lifetime warranty only $75 shipped


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

How much for a 2004 Cadillac dts kit???


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know if hids in fog lights is worth it?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

84regal said:


> How much for a 2004 Cadillac dts kit???



PM SENT thank you for your interest..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Pootus said:


> Anyone know if hids in fog lights is worth it?


Any High Intensity Discharge Lamp with improve visability regardless of housing . The light output is 300% Brighter
Then a stock halogen not only brighter but Only runs on a 35W Ballast VS 55W Halogen power consumption
That the beauty Of Xenon Gas technology vs old school Halogen fillament So my Answer would be yes Very well worth installing HIDs in Fog light housings. Another great thing is that they do not require additional relays or capacitors because of the constant 12v power supply ..

If you have any questions feel free to contact me I offer fog kits for $75 shipped lifetime warranty 
Check out my feedback. Been doing business here for about 3years now Honest seller with high quality service 
And great communication & customer service !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New Shipment of Sealed beam conversion housings! Starting at $39 pair 

7x6. Diamond,Projector, clear glass housing / black projector
4x6. Diamond, Projector, Halo white ring diamond, clear housing 
5 3/4 Diamond,OEM clear glass housing 
7" round. Diamond , Projector, Halo white ring , clear glass housing /black projector

I also now carry OEM replacement fog light housing for Chevy/escalade 99'-06'
* clear housings * smoke housing only $65 Pair 

New complete front-end headlight conversion with headlights/led unit bumper lights/turn signal and corner lights for 88'-98' Chevy only $135 shipped 
*euro clear *smoked 

Contact Jorge 206.465.3948 I can forward pics via text or email [email protected]

We accept PayPal. Visa master card Amex money gram walk in bank deposit.


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

finally hooked my up..............tits!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3 said:


> finally hooked my up..............tits!!!


Post a pic of your Ride !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Those of you that have done business With me in the past and recently Please take a moment to share you honest Feed back I have provided a link with my establish layitlow feedback history


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/275623-xenon-h-i-d-kits-jorge-6.html


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

JORGE said:


> Post a pic of your Ride !



dunno how from my phone to the web but fuckin amazing difference!!!! will deff hit u up for the ole ladys durango real soon!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I have decided to Offer layitlow a blow out special Both G-Body & Impala HID conversion system only $155.00 Shipped !!! I accept. PayPal visa master card Amex money order money gram walk-in Bank Deposit you name it I'll ship it !! 

Package deal will offer All (4) Glass Diamond Housings (1) lowbeam HID kit any color 6,000k-12,000k slim ballast with lifetime warranty (1) lowbeam 12v relay harness plug. & play & shipping via ups with tracking number.


I also Cary interior LEDs & lic plate LEDs starting at $12 pair 

Contact: Jorge Gutierrez 206-465-3948

*All major debit/credit cards subject to additional 4% processing fee 










<br>







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Here's a few Pics of some of the rides that have been done using My housings & kits

*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New Shipment of Sealed beam conversion housings! Starting at $39 pair 

7x6. Diamond,Projector, clear glass housing / black projector
4x6. Diamond, Projector, Halo white ring diamond, clear housing 
5 3/4 Diamond,OEM clear glass housing 
7" round. Diamond , Projector, Halo white ring , clear glass housing /black projector

I also now carry OEM replacement fog light housing for Chevy/escalade 99'-06'
* clear housings * smoke housing only $65 Pair 

New complete front-end headlight conversion with headlights/led unit bumper lights/turn signal and corner lights for 88'-98' Chevy only $135 shipped 
*euro clear *smoked 

Contact Jorge 206.465.3948 I can forward pics via text or email [email protected]

We accept PayPal. Visa master card Amex money gram walk in bank deposit

check out my feedback at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=557519 click one last page for up to date feedback


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Wut up Jorge? What you got for a 08 Yukon Denali


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

93 CADDY said:


> Wut up Jorge? What you got for a 08 Yukon Denali


I have Headlights/Fog lights/interior LEDs ultra white/high power ultra white lic plate lights PM SENT!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I have responded to all PMs thank you everyone for your interest look forward to lighting up your rides !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

LED strips blow out sale I have over 1000 feet of LEDs strips they come in 16ft Roll that your can cut down to size every 3-6 LEDs then solider new power ground wire I have Green BLUE RED ultra White available 

16ft Roll only $32 plus shipping 50/50 chips 

LED strips retail $19.99 for 2x12" strips $12 more & your get 14"ft more. Great for trucks engine bay interior display


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

one of my round lenses cracked with the car just sitting in the garage..:dunno: weird shit haven't even move the car since i installed them:dunno:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3 said:


> one of my round lenses cracked with the car just sitting in the garage..:dunno: weird shit haven't even move the car since i installed them:dunno:


 PM SENT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did the lenses cracked? Is that normal? Also is there warranty if something like that happens? I'm thinking about ordering but needs these questions answered first, thanks.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

The only way a lens is going to crack is by the pressure from the ring that holds them in place is over tighten that can put stress on Glass. Send me a pic would like to see where the glass cracked from.

I've had guys in my shop break them before that's how I know exactly that the pressure of the ring will crack the glass if IMPROPERLY installed unfortunately there is no warranty on glass housings Because the Housings arrive complete with out defects or cracks. Of the housing had arrived cracked then yes a warranty would have been issued right away with out question the hid kit components are covered under a lifetime warranty 

In this situation I can offer a new set of housings at cost Free Shipping.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3 said:


> one of my round lenses cracked with the car just sitting in the garage..:dunno: weird shit haven't even move the car since i installed them:dunno:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> **its no big deal u cal hardly see the crack the way it happened. i didnt notice it till about a week later after i installed. just weird i thought, but no worries...ill hit u up when i order the lights for my ole ladies durango, gonna be x mas present for the blind lol
> ...


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> Jorge was up homie i been trying to get a hold of you..text,email,Facebook,smoke signal's,...need to kno if you ever shipped out those hid bulb's for my truck....???? One of my bulb's went out.lmkwats going on plz?????


Bullet what's good homie, Didn't have my phone brother as I've been on vacation with my family for the holidays.te xt and facebook post everything that you have ordered has beennt out. I won't be back in till mid week but I'll have my stuff re send tracking. 

As for the package you sent me I have paper work being processed on that not sure if they have tested products but once I get back into the office I'll square that away. I sent you a text message. As for email/smoke signals didn't see any of the two brother but did see your Text and facebook post on my wall. Not trying to avoid you and its only been a couple of hours since you tried to reach me. I try my best to answer my phone as much as possible, but again I'm out if town with family on our annual trip but I'll do my best to get you information on those bulbs. 

And when I return I'll test products in the package you sent me to see what's the deal on that! 

- Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I remain putting out Quality Products if and when anyone has an issue I try to handle them immediately, with me being away from office I'm doing my best to not only respond to quotes/ PM 
And any other question customers may have


Contact Jorge 206.465.3948 mobile # 
or email [email protected] (store Email)


We accept PayPal. Visa master card Amex money gram walk in bank deposit

check out my feedback at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=557519 click one last page for up to date feedback


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

JORGE WAS UP BRO GET AT ME PLZ.CHECK YOUR TXT'S MSG


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Yo jorge gonna need some hids for my 02 rsx 10k


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

*TTT *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

196deuce said:


> Yo jorge gonna need some hids for my 02 rsx 10k


$67 Shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE;16163250]I remain putting out Quality Products if and when anyone has an issue I try to handle them immediately, with me being away from office I'm doing my best to not only respond to quotes/ PM 
And any other question customers may have


Contact Jorge 206.465.3948 mobile # 
or email [email protected] (store Email)


We accept PayPal. Visa master card Amex money gram walk in bank deposit

check out my feedback at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=557519 click one last page for up to date feedback[/QUOTE]


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HID KIT 04 HONDA ACCORD $$$?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> HID KIT 04 HONDA ACCORD $$$?



$67 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

marquis_on_3
Tracking Number Sent to your Inbox thanks again for the repeat business



Bullet_Lok 
Certified Mail Letter shipping Today Keep an eye out for it brother!


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

JORGE said:


> Bullet_Lok
> Certified Mail Letter shipping Today Keep an eye out for it brother!



:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> never received anything bro get at me
> & need price for 9006 10k 50w bulbs only hmu plz


- Let me see what's been Going on! I personally handed my staff 
The envelope I will have this Resolved Tonight !! 
As I've been in/out office I'm catching a flight tomorrow out of town but will have this addressed tonight


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

How much for a kit for 2012 Taurus bi-xenon? Will I need balasts and all that or just bulbs? Oh, I'm looking for 8000k.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> How much for a kit for 2012 Taurus bi-xenon? Will I need balasts and all that or just bulbs? Oh, I'm looking for 8000k.


PM Sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> Yo jorge this is the last time im gonna hit you up about my reimbursement & 9006 50w 10k bulbs. This is going almost on 2 mnts & still nothing...like i said lmk if i got take a lost.& charge it to the game????


 PM Sent ! Reimbursement Has been Mailed 
As for your bulbs those have been taken care of as your warranty 
Because it was not a defective item that was returned 
& it happen to be an item you changed your mind on it
Took a little longer to ship out refund but everything has been sent out 
We should be squared away


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TMFT


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

What happen dawg???


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN A REPEATED CUSTOMER.& NEVER HAVE HAD A PROBLEM A1+


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

I've also had a problem with Jorge and his "lifetime warranty"


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

MIDWESTIKKAA said:


> I've also had a problem with Jorge and his "lifetime warranty"


Pm sent would like to know more of this called problem you had ?


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Jorge is good business man took care my impala bulbs thanks Jorge. ..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

196deuce said:


> Jorge is good business man took care my impala bulbs thanks Jorge. ..


Thank you 196deuce,



like I mentioned before if & when there's an issue I do my best 
To take care of you guys but in this business I can't seem to please everyone those that know me on a personal level know my priority is my customer service with out that there's no customer but if no one speaks up that there's an issue untill someone else says they have a problem that drives me crazy


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* HID kit (Left) VS. Halogen stock (right)


















You can also check out more customer cars at Facebook.com/gmautosport 

Kits starting @ $57 Shipped[/QUOTE]*


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New year Blow out Sale HID KITs starting at $57 Shipped !!!! 

Regular retail $89.99 shipped 
Online special $75.00 shipped 
Layitlow special $57 Shipped hi/low $60 shipped 

I offer New glass Diamond style glass conversion housings for G-body impala regal Monte Carlo cutlass Cadillac ect. Starting at $30 pair !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


> *bulb size available :biggrin:
> 
> single beam: $57.00 Shipped Limited Time Offer !!!
> H1, H3, H4, H6, H7, H8, H9, H10 (9145) H11, H13(9008) H27, 9004(HB1), 9005(HB3), 9006(HB4), 9007(HB5), H6M, D1S, D1R, D1C, D2S, D2R, D2C, D3S, D3R, D3C, D4S, D4R, D4C, 880, 881
> ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JORGE said:


> New year Blow out Sale HID KITs starting at $57 Shipped !!!!
> 
> Regular retail $89.99 shipped
> Online special $75.00 shipped
> ...


I'M READY FOR THOSE 2004 HONDA ACCORD HID'S.. CAN I GET THAT LAY IT LOW SPECIAL?:thumbsup:
PAY PAL READY!
LMK? HOW MUCH READY TO ORDER...uffin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> I'M READY FOR THOSE 2004 HONDA ACCORD HID'S.. CAN I GET THAT LAY IT LOW SPECIAL?:thumbsup:
> PAY PAL READY!
> LMK? HOW MUCH READY TO ORDER...uffin:


PM SENT !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> I'M READY FOR THOSE 2004 HONDA ACCORD HID'S.. CAN I GET THAT LAY IT LOW SPECIAL?:thumbsup:
> PAY PAL READY!
> LMK? HOW MUCH READY TO ORDER...uffin:


Payment Received, your order will be processed and Ship ill 
PM you with tracking information!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

JORGE said:


> Payment Received, your order will be processed and Ship ill
> PM you with tracking information!


GOT IT THANKS...:thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

What's the price on a 8k hi/lo hid kit shipped to 60632 for a 2012 buick regal? Pm thanks


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats d law on hids in tx


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Centillac said:


> What's the price on a 8k hi/lo hid kit shipped to 60632 for a 2012 buick regal? Pm thanks


H11 lowbeam $57 
H7 HIGH beam $57 
shipping $11 
relay harness $10 

DRL Harness will be recommended for daytime running lights , I personally would recommend doing only the lowbeams in that model because of the light out put and it having DRL you will not be able to run both sets on at same time i would go with your basic Lowbeam kit with DRL harness it will only run you $73 shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> Whats d law on hids in tx



Not familiar with Tx Law, but what i can say that I have sold many kits to Tx and have not had one customer post that they had any issues with our 6k (ultra white) & 8k (lite blue tint) kits 

most state do not appove of the use of deep blue/RED/Green color lights I would recommend if your interested in converting stick with a 6k-8k 
avoid 10k-12k kits just to ensure no issues 

I travel back and forth from our california warehouse & Seattle & I personally run 12k Blue and have not yet had a issue and run 25k Pink in my cadillac and have had no problems 

long stroy short think it all comes down to your local police agency & them having nothing better to do!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

LET'S KEEP THE BLOWOUT SPECIAL ROLLIN!!


Complete 4x6 G-body & 5 3/4 Impala/caprice Diamond housing HID conversion kits onsale ***ONLY $145***

(4)glass diamond housings (1) low beam HID kit any color 6k-12k (1) pair halogen bulb for HB (1) lowbeam relay harness (SH) Shipping via UPS with tracking # 

At this time only taking payment via PayPal ! Fast shipping 
Great customer Service any questions feel free to contact [email protected] 


.....







<br>


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

7" Glass Diamond Housing HID conversion kit now only $125 Shipped !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Basic conversion kit only $57 Shipped !!

Hid kit with DRL relay harness only. $72 shipped


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if you already answered this question but do these have a problem from the movement of the hydraulics?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

JORGE said:


> 7" Glass Diamond Housing HID conversion kit now only $125 Shipped !


how funny i just happen to check in and pow! haha hope sales goin well. and in the two cars i've had his kits in... only one bulb went after a year of use and JORGE sent me out a new one! as long as all secured and installed right there won't be any prblms with hydraulics/ride bounce


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I'm not sure if you already answered this question but do these have a problem from the movement of the hydraulics?[/Q
> 
> 
> No problems at all! Shock proof/water proof over 60% of my business are lowriders they hold up great we have a few Hoppers out there in layitlow community running our HID kits hittin bumper !!
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> how funny i just happen to check in and pow! haha hope sales goin well. and in the two cars i've had his kits in... only one bulb went after a year of use and JORGE sent me out a new one! as long as all secured and installed right there won't be any prblms with hydraulics/ride bounce


Whats good brother! I'm still here going strong... Day in day out lighting up the streets ...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> GOT IT THANKS...:thumbsup:


LOOKS GOOD MY WIFE LOVES IT THANKS BRO..


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

=JORGE;16309809]7" Glass Diamond Housing HID conversion kit now only $125 Shipped !
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> LOOKS GOOD MY WIFE LOVES IT THANKS BRO..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

New year Blow out Sale HID KITs starting at $57 Shipped !!!! 

Regular retail $89.99 shipped 
Online special $75.00 shipped 
Layitlow special $57 Shipped hi/low $60 shipped 

I offer New glass Diamond style glass conversion housings for G-body impala regal Monte Carlo cutlass Cadillac ect. Starting at $30 pair ![/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

]















[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

B] HID kit (Left) VS. Halogen stock (right)


















You can also check out more customer cars at Facebook.com/gmautosport 

Kits starting @ $57 Shipped[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

~RO DANNY~;13540810] :biggrin: best lights i have ever used for sure!!! i will never go back to regular lights again!!! thanks for all the hook ups bro...keep doing it strong   

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> Still cant pay me my flow back...or my warranty on my bulbs....some business man he is.


When you open your mail box tomorrow let's see how true your. Statement Is about me not sending you your warranty Bulbs !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> Still cant pay me my flow back...or my warranty on my bulbs....some business man he is.


TRACKING USPS.COM
#9400111201080646492772

Honest business man if you ask me !


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

JORGE said:


> BIG WHIT 64 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you already answered this question but do these have a problem from the movement of the hydraulics?[/Q
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> JORGE said:
> 
> 
> > That's what's up !!!! what would you suggest on the 57 Belair?
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Xenon HID conversion kits Instock staring at $57 shipped !

Pm me or shoot me a text for a quote 206.465.3948


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

What brand housings do you use? What price am I looking at for a 63 Impala with all four headlights?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

JORGE said:


> BIG WHIT 64 said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend a 8,000k conversion kit with the Glass Diamond housings clear housings that will allow you to get the maximum light out put. Kit will include pair of 7" housings. Plug and play relay harness
> ...


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ramiro6687 said:


> What brand housings do you use? What price am I looking at for a 63 Impala with all four headlights?



At the Moment I offer Glass Diamond Housing, The OEM housings
Were recently discontinued, but manufacturing has started with a new company I have a order pending but will probably not see them till 
Late this year. 

Complete four headlight conversion with Diamond housings $145 shipped
Kit will included (4) housings (1) HID kits 6k-12k lowbeams 
(1) pair halogen high beams (1) lowbeam relay harness (s) shipping via UPS with tracking #


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

JORGE said:


> At the Moment I offer Glass Diamond Housing, The OEM housings
> Were recently discontinued, but manufacturing has started with a new company I have a order pending but will probably not see them till
> Late this year.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics of the housings?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

<br>







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Now offering Can-Bus Ballast with built in Resister/capacitor Great kit for Dodge, Chrysler, magnum, Charger eliminate Relay harness Only $85 Shipped

Basic conversion kits only $57 Shipped 

HID bulb replacements staring at $26 plus shipping 


I carry every Bulb size on the Market, After market Headlight housings available for most year make models,LED taillights available for .most year make models Pm for A QUOTE today !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't forget LED light bars & Spot/flood lights now instock staring at $29Ea message me for current price's !!


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

How much just for the purple bulbs for an 86 Monte ls pm me can yu also pm me a pic of them lit up??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> How much just for the purple bulbs for an 86 Monte ls pm me can yu also pm me a pic of them lit up??


Purple no longer in stock only pink available $35 shipped


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

JORGE said:


> Purple no longer in stock only pink available $35 shipped


Wat colors are available I have blue alrdy wanna change it up this year and really trying to stay away from pink


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> Wat colors are available I have blue alrdy wanna change it up this year and really trying to stay away from pink


Actually I mighht go with pink are thy really pink like yur green ones?


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

*gracias jorge*


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

Pink kit for a 98 Taurus on sake still?


----------



## Sugacayne (Dec 20, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for a set of highs and lows + fog lights for a 04 impala ls. Light green if possible


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Update! 

Thank you all for you support and repeat business 
Sorry I haven't replied to everyone's PM''s 
I was on vacation but I'm back and ready todo business and ship out more quality kits ! 

I will return everyone's pm by midnight tonight thanks again everyone


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

Fuk these blinding as lights douce bags!


Hey do you got hit pink for a dart 2013?.


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

still selling lights? need some asap


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Green HIDs for a 2005 f150?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I called/textd this week no reply or vm,not sure if u changed # or what.I can only get online on Saturday,I'm working in the middle of nowhere & it's dark.Need the blue or bright white legal right before it gets illegal 2005 Dodge Ram 1500.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lo4lyf said:


> Pink kit for a 98 Taurus on sake still?


Always sales available ! $75shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

AZs finest13 said:


> Looking for a set of highs and lows + fog lights for a 04 impala ls. Light green if possible


 $75per kit plus $15shipping


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

BIG MARC said:


> I called/textd this week no reply or vm,not sure if u changed # or what.I can only get online on Saturday,I'm working in the middle of nowhere & it's dark.Need the blue or bright white legal right before it gets illegal 2005 Dodge Ram 1500.


Email replied too brother still here and going strong !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

EliseoArteaga7 said:


> Green HIDs for a 2005 f150?


$75 plus shipping


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

'83 caddy said:


> still selling lights? need some asap


 I'm back in action full swing let me know what you guys need best way to reach me is by email [email protected]


----------



## hurnd8 (Apr 26, 2010)

What kit do I need for a 64 impala n how much shipped to 53206?


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

You got a 10k for my 05 harley softail


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

hurnd8 said:


> What kit do I need for a 64 impala n how much shipped to 53206?



x64


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

so the 50 watt are super brighter than the 35 watt right???


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Hd softail


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Pm me please 64 impala. Bright white light kit highs and lows. Shipped to 32043. Thanks.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pm sent I need a set as soon as you can


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the business and shipping them out today


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Wtf, I can't get any for my 64'?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

king debo said:


> Wtf, I can't get any for my 64'?


I think if you tex him you get a quicker response


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

PM'd multiple times, and texted a bunch of times. What a joke! Got my shit elsewhere! Thanks for nothing! :finger:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

TORONTO said:


> PM'd multiple times, and texted a bunch of times. What a joke! Got my shit elsewhere! Thanks for nothing! :finger:


Guess I got lucky and got mine but they come with no instructions what so ever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the instructions must have fell out. but they said box up and send to rosharon texas.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> the instructions must have fell out. but they said box up and send to rosharon texas.


I can put the box in the 64 and I'll just trade you for that 62


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

king debo said:


> Wtf, I can't get any for my 64'?


Me either. Wish he's get back with me to.


----------



## '83 caddy (Oct 26, 2004)

Is jorge still selling hid's?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes im still around and going strong I recently had a family situation that took priority over business not saying your business is not important but above all is family 
Apologize to those that reached out to me and I did not respond soon enough but im back to work and ready to take care of everyone on layitlow as I have been doing for the past few years.
Those that have done business with me know I'm honest and always ship your orders out on time 

Text is best way to reach me 206-465-3948


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

JORGE said:


> Yes im still around and going strong I recently had a family situation that took priority over business not saying your business is not important but above all is family
> Apologize to those that reached out to me and I did not respond soon enough but im back to work and ready to take care of everyone on layitlow as I have been doing for the past few years.
> Those that have done business with me know I'm honest and always ship your orders out on time
> 
> Text is best way to reach me 206-465-3948



I keep texting and PMing you... I need 2 kits for the impalas


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

Can anyone help?


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

JORGE said:


> Yes im still around and going strong I recently had a family situation that took priority over business not saying your business is not important but above all is family
> Apologize to those that reached out to me and I did not respond soon enough but im back to work and ready to take care of everyone on layitlow as I have been doing for the past few years.
> Those that have done business with me know I'm honest and always ship your orders out on time
> 
> Text is best way to reach me 206-465-3948





JORGE SUP BRO I NEED A FEW SETS I TRYED...TXTING U A FEW TIMES BUT NOTHING


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

Are u still selling this kits


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

got my light kits 2 years ago and still doing great! no probs at all! :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Need high and lows for my 86 cutlass.


----------



## sunny. (Jun 11, 2012)

Yooo motherfuckkkaaaaa. Where is my kit i paid u 6th june didnt see my kit till today Fuck u jorgee or whoever ur if i ever see u im ganna put my hand up ur ass and get taht $150 out of there fuckin punk as motherfucker. Fuck u


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

sunny. said:


> Yooo motherfuckkkaaaaa. Where is my kit i paid u 6th june didnt see my kit till today Fuck u jorgee or whoever ur if i ever see u im ganna put my hand up ur ass and get taht $150 out of there fuckin punk as motherfucker. Fuck u



Sunny, I just reached out to you regarding the situation last week & me not being involved with the business for the past year. I also offered to refund your money out of pocket because there was a 3rd party involved in your transaction. I also offered to go out and make your original order right at my expense. And you want to come on here with a crazy comment ? after you agreed to settle the pending debt owed to you the first week of january like we discussed.

I haven't been around with the company & wont be back untill the first week of January. there many people on layitlow that i have done business with over the past few years that will tell you, Im not the type of person to burn anyone especially in the lowrider community. when i have/had control of the product i always took care of everyone on here! I offered to take care of you regardless of third party involved or not.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Sunny, just got off the phone with you lets just update your feedback once your order is delivered thanks!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*would like to apologize to those who i have not responded too, Ive been away for some time now but will return to serve the layitlow community officially on Jan. 10th 2014 over the past few years I have taken care of many of you and you guys know I take pride in what I do! theres a negative post above that has been resolved & i have been told that it will be taken done later this afternoon. for those that would like to continue to do business with me PM me with any questions. as of today i will monitor layitlow daily and post up coming new products that i will carry it's time i step in and take control of the direction that G&M needs to tAke to better serve you guys again.....

best way to reach me directly is 206 465 3948 text for faster response 

-Jorge *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

QUOTE=sunny.;18557498]Yaaa man shit is all sort out waiting for me kit to get here we good now man.[/QUOTE]


Appreciate the post on my feedback link.
Glad we could resolve the issue.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

How much for a high/low beam set for a 63 impala. R there different kits? Could I get a price on them all please. No shipping required and military discount please...:machinegun:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Send me a pm of price and pic for a 63 impala please thanks.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lmk on a price for a 2001 Chevy silverado and 65 impala. Thanks.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lethaljoe said:


> Need high and lows for my 86 cutlass.


Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

caddyking said:


> How much for a high/low beam set for a 63 impala. R there different kits? Could I get a price on them all please. No shipping required and military discount please...:machinegun:


Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Lmk on a price for a 2001 Chevy silverado and 65 impala. Thanks.




Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Tomorrow is my official monday back in office! 

Ive had all weekend to sort out merchandise set up Paypal and order debit/credit card merchant. Took advantage of our new mobile installation work truck 
And went out to install a new set of lights on a 2000 chevy c3500 Hit me up for all your automotive lighting 
Accessories!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

No more yellow old school housings New OEM headlight, turn signal housings with 6, 000k hid kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HID Kits starting @ $65 plus shipping PM for price and availability for your year make & Model


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

What's Up Jorge, I'm looking for some HID's for my 05 Harley Davidson Deluxe all 3 lights.


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

20140110_153456.jpg


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## ESqezMe (May 22, 2013)

$ for Housing and lights for 62 impala

Thanks


----------



## ESqezMe (May 22, 2013)

$ for housing and 6k lights for 62 impala
Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ESqezMe said:


> $ for housing and 6k lights for 62 impala
> Thanks


 pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


> Tomorrow is my official monday back in office!
> 
> Ive had all weekend to sort out merchandise set up Paypal and order debit/credit card merchant. Took advantage of our new mobile installation work truck
> And went out to install a new set of lights on a 2000 chevy c3500 Hit me up for all your automotive lighting
> Accessories!


 HID kits starting @ $65 plus Shipping PM Me your year make and model for a quote!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Shipment off trailer lights & off road light bars have arrived
Great for flatbeds and enclosed trailers
Pics & Prices will be posted soon. Pm me with any questions regarding 
HID kits for your car, truck , suv, Quad,


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

My boy Albert with his night shoot and new 24's


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

My personal rig (white truck) with my boy albert


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Tony lowcos car club Seattle chapter


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

How much for 10 k 
97 lincoln town car


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

special_k said:


> How much for 10 k
> 97 lincoln town car


PM Sent


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

How much for 98 Camry? 8k

Sent from my HTC ONE


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> How much for 98 Camry? 8k
> 
> Sent from my HTC ONE


Pm Sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Chicho lowcos car club Bellingham chapter.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

How much for a 12 Buick regal 8k and would I need anything else besides the hid kit? Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Centillac said:


> How much for a 12 Buick regal 8k and would I need anything else besides the hid kit? Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

98 ford Taurus. Pink hid kit price shipped to 50315?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

lo4lyf said:


> 98 ford Taurus. Pink hid kit price shipped to 50315?


Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

LED/SMD inventory is starting to arrive.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

1157/2057 only $10 pair shipping $2 

3157/4257 only $10pair shiooing $2


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

JORGE said:


>


HID kits instock ready to ship starting at $65 12month free replacement warranty.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

What's up brother. Bump for good dude and great products. Thanks for the full LED kit for my Silverado!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Impala conversion kits starting at $165 message me for quote today! Fast shipping great kits 12month free replacement warranty


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you Jabari from SouthEnd Ryderz c.c. 
For your business 3157 LED Reverse lights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Complete 4x6 conversion kit with (4)glass housings (1) HID Kit 6k-12k (1) pair of halogen bulbs highbeams (1) voltage relay harness (S&H w/signature confirmation) 

*only $179.99 to your door
*Paypal Accepted


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Albert for your repeat business! 
Low beam hid kit with SMD/LED running lights


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Hid kits starting at $65 plus shipping


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Tone (Lowcos car club Seattle, Wa)


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

How much for a kit on my 94 fleetwood


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

86_CutlassSalon said:


> How much for a kit on my 94 fleetwood


$75 shipped 
I also carry complete LED interior kits for fleetwoods
I can be reached at 206 465 3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

HID kits starting at $65 plus shipping 

-complete G-body/impala conversion kits $165 plus Shipping


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

How much for a kit in 10k for a 94 caddy fleetwood shipped to 83709


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Message sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Single headlight Elco/malibu HID conversion kit only $135 Shipped any color 6k-12k 

6k-ultra white 
8k-white bluish tint 
10k- blue 
12k-deep blue


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

73 Caprice how much the set? to Tracy Ca 95377


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

73loukat said:


> 73 Caprice how much the set? to Tracy Ca 95377


Message sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Contact: 206 465 3948


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks bro for the fast warranty process..
I'll be hitting you up in the future for sure..:thumbsup:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Would like to take a moment to thank everyone for all there help building this topic. 
For the new & repeat business of customer 

-thanks to all of you I'm able to negotiate with vendors and stock more/new merchandise Which then spills over to you the customer.


In coming weeks I will posting New products that I will carry instock such as chrome alternators,flow master,
CSI mufflers (flow master clone) Headers,HEI 65k distributor with Clear caps, being the light guy I have to ensure that something is lighting up under the hood. Chrome valve covers, *Off road & trailer lights* many new products as I'm expanding my business I will continue to put out only quality items vs quantity of items. Those that have done business with me know i stand behind every product I sell and always take care of my customers. 

Thanks again everyone for your continued support!

-Jorge Gutierrez
G&M Autosport
[email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks again bullet_lok for the repeat business


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

JORGE said:


>


Can u post a pic of how the brights look on also


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Message me email ill forward your image.


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

How much for a kit for a 58 and 60 impala?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> How much for a kit for a 58 and 60 impala?


Pm sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

OEM low beam conversion kit $135 Shipped


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Diamomd housing conversion $165 Shipped

this kit includes (4)housings (1)HiD kit 
high beams are stock halogen bulbs 

1year free replacement warranty on HID Kit


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Led interior lights starting at $10pair


----------



## HUSTLE & FLOW (Dec 6, 2012)

_*RAG TREY*_



_*THANKS AGAIN JORGE.
HIGHLY RECOMMENDED A1
ALL THE TIME FAST SHIPPING!
*_


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Impala & Gbody lowbeam conversion kit with OEM style glass housing only $135 Shipped 

We accept all major credit/debit cards, Paypal 

contact: 206 465 3948


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Price on kit for 63 impala


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Price on kit for 63 impala


Lowbeam conversion kit like 63' shown above $135 Shipped
Paypal accepted


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

But do they come with halo rings a?


----------



## rollin thru 325 (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad to see ur back.... my homie thinking bout doin his 79 cutty


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

What's the price for a full interior kit for a 94 fleetwood


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont carry halo ring conversion lenses due to the high 
failure rate sorry


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> But do they come with halo rings a?


Not recommended


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

rollin thru 325 said:


> Glad to see ur back.... my homie thinking bout doin his 79 cutty


Thank you! 
Were back stronger then ever. We will be openning a new location in Kent,Wa in coming weeks offering all auto accessories,wheels tires,upholstery,Paint,leafing,Hydraulics & air ride under one roof this has been a long time project 
that is finally taking shape. All my guys under one roof.

let me know when u ready


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

86_CutlassSalon said:


> What's the price for a full interior kit for a 94 fleetwood


$50 SHIPPED including Lic plate light 
Addition $10 to include under hood & trunk


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Before



After


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Gbody Diamond housing conversion kit onsale $145 Shipped

(4)housing glass*
(1)hid kit lowbeam 6k-12k color 
(0)shipping with tracking information. 

Paypal accepted


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Our New Diamond Clear housings 5 3/4 bubble top 
now instock only $29.99 Pair !


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Conversion kits starting at $135 Shipped Paypal accepted 
fast Shipping, fast easy service, hassle free warranties 

G&M Autosport tel#206 465 3948 email:[email protected]


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Lowcos car club President Yakima,Wa chapter


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey jorge sorry been busy..need a price for hid's formy Harley headlight and passing lamps.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

196deuce said:


> Hey jorge sorry been busy..need a price for hid's formy Harley headlight and passing lamps.


Shoot me a text 206 465 3948 on the road today brother.


----------



## HUSTLE & FLOW (Dec 6, 2012)

_*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED A1 
FAST SHIPPING ALL THE TIME GREAT CUSTOMER SERIVCE! GOOD MAN

HID KIT'S AND LED'S ON 4 CARS THANKS JORGE!*_


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you, Brother due to the high volume of customer traffic and the demand for conversion kits i have been able to lock in great prices on all your lighting accessories 

lowbeam glass oem GBody & Impala conversion kits only $125.00 shipped to your door (reg $165.00) thats $40 off regular price !!!

contact: 206 465 3948 G&M Autosport Jorge Gutierrez


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*also very popular our diamond clear glass conversion housings this set including only the lowbeam hid only $145 shipped !!
*
paypal accepted


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

7X6 OEM glass conversion kit only $135.00 shipped 
7x6 Diamond glass conversion kit only $125 shipped 

Monte carlo/Elco large square housing. Paypal accepted,All major debit credit cards accepted 
*debit credit cards subject to 3% plus .30cents Fee per transaction


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have a 5k conversion for a 85 caprice classic?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

piranah said:


> Do you have a 5k conversion for a 85 caprice classic?


6k available ultra white $125 shipped complete conversion
1x hid kit slim ballast 2xoem style housings plug and play 
1year warranty 55w kit


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Text u homies on the Harley hid's


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

_re send text please dont recall a text regarding harley, Ill respond asap! 

Thanks _


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Lowbeam OEM glass housing conversion kit only $125 Pic shown is a customers car running the OEM conversion fast shipping, High quality Products !!*

TE=JORGE;19176066][/QUOTE]


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

So it's $125 for a kit shipped to my door. Looking for 1965 impala. Is there any mods that need to be done or just plug and play?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> So it's $125 for a kit shipped to my door. Looking for 1965 impala. Is there any mods that need to be done or just plug and play?


Direct plug & play no mods housings fit right in.
oem style look factory. $125 shipped payment accepted via PayPal. All major debit/credit cards subject to additional 3% plus $0.30cents per transaction. 

Any questions feel free to contact me at 206 465 3948


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

And it dont stop!


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Wassup jorge no word on the 3 harley lights


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Hid lights for 2014 silverado ? How much


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

93 CADDY said:


> Hid lights for 2014 silverado ? How much


Message sent!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

196deuce said:


> Wassup jorge no word on the 3 harley lights


Finally got back to layitlow been a little busy this past week as we have been traveling setting up as a vendor at a few shows.& working with our new outside sales rep. But im back and ill look at the chart tonight and send you a PM


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

Need some for my 74 rag 
A blueish shade would look nice like this monte up top


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey jorge is there a big difference between the 35w and 55w kits? Jus asking cause ive heard the 55s run too hotand sometimes start melting the housing


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> Need some for my 74 rag
> A blueish shade would look nice like this monte up top


Instock ready to ship.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

93 CADDY said:


> Hey jorge is there a big difference between the 35w and 55w kits? Jus asking cause ive heard the 55s run too hotand sometimes start melting the housing


Depending on the housing fog light I do not recommend because of the bulb fitment but just about every headlight has enough clearance for them not to make a difference.


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Wassup jorge still waiting big homie


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

JORGE said:


>


:nicoderm: is this the OEM's?


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey i need an HID kit for my daily, 06 Honda accord. Have paypal ready.
Somthing white/blueish, guessing 5000k


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

78 Cutlass Supreme Shipped to 77037


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

special_k said:


> Hey i need an HID kit for my daily, 06 Honda accord. Have paypal ready.
> Somthing white/blueish, guessing 5000k


Order has shipped, tracking # has been sent thanks again


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

73loukat said:


> :nicoderm: is this the OEM's?


Yes I offer the lowbeam kit with housings for $120 shipped 
limited time offer.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

PO$QUE? said:


> 78 Cutlass Supreme Shipped to 77037


$125 shipped with OEM style housings, $115 shipped with Diamond clear housings.

Includes 1 pair glass conversion housings,hid kit,1year warranty,shipping with tracking #


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

LAYITLOW....it's been month's since I've been on with some specials with the growing market advertising on social media I've been a little tied up. But Im loyal to my layitlow customer's. So I'm back!! 

I've gotten a few emails from some loyal customers that have also followed my ads on Facebook that I need to post a few of my specials on layitlow.com so that others can take advantage and light up there rides. 
Here's a few pics of what I've be up to these past weeks 

I have killer special on conversion kits please text for fastest response NEW # 702 517 0587 

Thanks again to everyone that supports my business!
Jorge


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm still out here getting stronger due to all the support for all of you! I'm in the process of expanding my operations to Las Vegas we will be relocated from Seattle to Nevada first part of the year. As I'm trying to expand my market and bring our conversion kits to other states. You can reach me directly at 702 517 0587 
Add me on Facebook: Jorge Gmautosport Gutierrez


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

Jorge were u been I been texting u for two months on a warranty to said u were going to honor me and no reply whats going on


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Elco said:


> Jorge were u been I been texting u for two months on a warranty to said u were going to honor me and no reply whats going on


im still here brother 2months is a long time you texting the right number ? the 2064653948 is not in service. please contact me at 702 517 0587 thats my direct cell # 
or message me your number and ill call you asap. I take care of any issues your having right away. 
you can also reach me on facebook at Jorge Gmautosport Gutierrez hear from you soon..


----------



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

U out in Vegas what's ur location? I need some for 2001 lincoln town car and interior light s as well do u have them?


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

JORGE said:


> I'm still out here getting stronger due to all the support for all of you! I'm in the process of expanding my operations to Las Vegas we will be relocated from Seattle to Nevada first part of the year. As I'm trying to expand my market and bring our conversion kits to other states. You can reach me directly at 702 517 0587
> Add me on Facebook: Jorge Gmautosport Gutierrez


you plan on hitting any NorCal swapmeets or shows? :nicoderm:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Pic of my daily with 6000k 
Thanks homie again for the Hids!


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

If these are still available can you pm me I need price on a few kits


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

85cutlasslolo said:


> If these are still available can you pm me I need price on a few kits


Sorry for late response, Yes kits are still available!
Any year make model . 

I spent a lot of time on different sites make sure you add me on Facebook at Jorge Gmautosport Gutierrez or I can be reached at 702 517 0587


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

special_k said:


> Pic of my daily with 6000k
> Thanks homie again for the Hids!
> View attachment 1452361


Thank you for supporting my hustle!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

S1n3rjp said:


> U out in Vegas what's ur location? I need some for 2001 lincoln town car and interior light s as well do u have them?


Almost I just returned from vegas last week just finalizing few things on a house then I can make the move. 
If your still interested you can reach me at 702 517 0587


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

_WE still out here providing high quality conversion kit for your lowlows, we have expanded our line of lighting and have now tapped into the offroad LED market! let not only light up your lowlows, lets not forget about making sure we have the visibility when towing your toys. led light bars, floodlights, spot lights now available. trailer lights also instock message me or email 

contact me at: [email protected] or call 702 517 0587 direct cell # call text anytime _


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Sent text


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Sent text


call me 702 517 0587 
havent seen a text brother


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

I received a new shipment of both OEM & Diamond style housings. For Gbody and Impala HID conversion kit 

Starting at $125 shipped Lowbeam kits


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Need a set of HIDS for my 97 Lincoln. I believe the bulb size is 9007. Looking for 8000k.
How much shipped to 98281
Thanks


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

$56.00 shipped 1year warranty in stock ready to ship call,text 702 517 0587 paypal accepted 
or place your order at [email protected]@gmail.com 
will ship out first thing monday morning 4/27


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

S1n3rjp said:


> U out in Vegas what's ur location? I need some for 2001 lincoln town car and interior light s as well do u have them?



I have finally got settled into Vegas, im currently working from home office untill I establish a new retail location and get familiar with the area market. 
my main operations are still based in Seattle,WA but i do have inventory here in las vegas to get orders filled and shipped. anything that i may not have instock at the moment is available out of our Seattle shipping center. together we can ensure you get what you need quickly. 

let me know what you need i can be reached at 702 517 0587


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*HID kits available for both Gbody & Impala complete four housing conversion only $150 Shipped 
*package will include 4x Glass diamond style housings 2xHID bulbs 6k-10k 2x 35watt slim ballast 1year warranty 
highbeams with include standard halogen bulbs. shipping via usps with tracking 

*
paypal accepted call/text 702 517 0587 
*oem style housing available special order 3/5 business days for order to arrive at your door !


]


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

What's your PayPal
Info, will send payment today with shipping address and everything. Please check the notes section for details.
Thanks
Kenny




JORGE said:


> $56.00 shipped 1year warranty in stock ready to ship call,text 702 517 0587 paypal accepted
> or place your order at [email protected]@gmail.com
> will ship out first thing monday morning 4/27


----------



## 83 reg ttops (Sep 16, 2012)

Do u have orange for a 93 big body??


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are these still available?! I've tried texting for the past few weeks and got no response.

Anyone know of another supplier?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Carid.com maybe


----------



## VegasCadillac81 (Dec 1, 2015)

Also looking to buy some anyone know where he went to?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe he posted his website some few pages back


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

Is this guy even in business still


----------



## LVfleetwood (May 18, 2016)

Elco said:


> Is this guy even in business still


*==

You can reach him at 702 517 0587 I know there were some legal issues he was dealing with, but he still taking care of people. *


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone have the directions of installing the HID kit on Impala


----------



## LVfleetwood (May 18, 2016)

*layitlow.. its been a long time since I've been on, I'm currently posting under LVFleetwood as I lost access to my original user name JORGE I had this account created few weeks back as I've been trying to regain access to my original account. I will be using this account until further notice. I see alot of people have been asking am I still in business and am I still around.
the answer to all of you is YES ! i'm still in business and still around. easiest way to explain is I had a few legal matters I was trying to work out with investor in my Company G&M Autosport.
Business was sold and I decided to continue business Under a New Business Name . I currently Own Vision Industries LLC Automotive lighting & Accessories. based out of Las Vegas,NV I have been doing alot of foot work to re gain my accounts & loyal customers the majority of my business being done via social media Facebook,Instagram ect... for all my loyal Customer over the last 6 almost 7 years I appreciate every one who has kept in touch and continued to support me through out the years. 

Here is an updated Phone & Email contact for those who are interested in aftermarket lighting for your daily, gbody, Impalas. 

G&M AutoSport ( Is no longer a distributor of lighting products and is doing business under a different name)
TEL 206 465 3948 ( Number is not an active number ) 

Current Tel: 702 517 0587 
Email: [email protected] 
FaceBook:Jorge Gutierez ( profile pic has a Nardi wheel with a bright light in background )
Facebook business: Jorge @ vision industries automotive lighting 
FaceBook private groups: 
1993-1996 cadillac fleetwood brougham cars and parts for sale
1980-1992 cadillac fleetwood brougham cars and parts for sale 
86-87 Monte carlo luxuary sport riderz 
*


----------

